# DS #2107: Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Rings Of Fate (USA)



## Urza (Mar 11, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-2989^^
*See cracker's thread for info on how to make this game run properly!*


----------



## Hairy (Mar 11, 2008)

Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've been looking forward to the english version!


----------



## Euronymous (Mar 11, 2008)

Huh this is kind of a big deal or something right?


----------



## camx (Mar 11, 2008)

And about 5 minutes ago i was thinking about how dry the DS has been for me lately.  I knew this was coming out just didnt follow too closely.  Yay, something to try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:  Love the Nfo


----------



## Truliche (Mar 11, 2008)

This is nice, another significant release from that cock release group (the other being Apollo Justice).


----------



## JPH (Mar 11, 2008)

lol Urza, you should have posted command & destroy first and there wouldn't be a problem...and I was trying to fix it for you, ya know. stay with posting homebrew next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




game looks nice:


----------



## EarthBound (Mar 11, 2008)

LOL i think this is a demo.


It said thanks for playing after 20 mins.
GG


----------



## ninja1017 (Mar 11, 2008)

dump is bad don't waste your time


----------



## asuri (Mar 11, 2008)

err my dump gives a white screen on r4


----------



## Cronorei (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't think the dump is the problem, there's probably some sort of new copywrite protection out there now.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 11, 2008)

looks awesome! still want tactics A2 more tho


----------



## JPH (Mar 11, 2008)

ninja1017 said:
			
		

> dump is bad don't waste your time



23:14:52  FFCC is a demo
23:14:59  after 20 mins it restarts
23:15:00  you sure
23:15:03  Now it's Wi-Fi?
23:15:03  yup
23:15:04  so nukey?
23:15:07  it said thanks for playing
23:15:11  its not a demo
23:15:11  with a moogle or some shit
23:15:13  then restarted
23:15:23  i don't think it needs to be nuked
23:15:24  its the full game, it has a copy protection
23:15:26  its the real thing
23:15:27  it's running fine here
23:15:30  hmm
23:15:35  SpikeyNDS, quit lying
23:15:36  not 

Copy right protection, maybe?
SpikeyNDS got it working on his CycloDS

Some people get this message "Thanks for Playing" and a picture of this little creature:








I assume that there is issues with some cards, as I know people who've got it to work and others who get a "demo"...

And one of the persons is using a DSTT, so I think there is problems with that card and this ROM.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 11, 2008)

Cronorei said:
			
		

> I don't think the dump is the problem, there's probably some sort of new copywrite protection out there now.


Lol. In Korea, even if they do something like that, it can be broken in 2 days. Probably less than that.


----------



## EarthBound (Mar 11, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> ninja1017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im lqren,and im using a R4 =(


----------



## Urza (Mar 11, 2008)

Several people have reported that they've played past the "Thanks for playing screen" the second time they got to that point.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 11, 2008)

spikey _does_ lie alot... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cant find it!!!


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 11, 2008)

I also got the "thanks for playing" screen on my M3 Simply. 

Has anyone had that error on a cart other than the R4/M3 Simply?


----------



## EarthBound (Mar 11, 2008)

Im testing my 20 mins theory now.
Ill let you know in 7 mins.

EDITn my R4 v1.14 that screen pops up at 20 mins.
Though others have said it happens at random. Lets wait for a patch =D


----------



## cubin' (Mar 11, 2008)

Meh. I'll give it a go. I'm sure cards will be patched v soon if it's a copy protection thing


----------



## PapiChulo (Mar 11, 2008)

Apparently a fix is already in place:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 11, 2008)

PapiChulo said:
			
		

> Apparently a fix is already in place:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


That bastard Kaiba Rickrolled me!


----------



## Seyiji (Mar 11, 2008)

Yay its out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I loved the one on Gamecube played it for hours on end with my niece!



			
				PapiChulo said:
			
		

> Apparently a fix is already in place:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


Oh what a clever one you are


----------



## Youkai (Mar 11, 2008)

i hated the gamecube one because of the shit they made with not beeing able to do multiplayer without at least 2 GBA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V

but i still hope this one is good.


----------



## Triforce (Mar 11, 2008)

I have to say that people getting that image in random places is so strange, it almost seems like someone has made a hacked ROM there. I finished the Japanese version and never once got the "Thanks for playing" screen until the very end of the game. 

I just tried the USA cock dump and played past the 1st boss and everything was fine for me, tested on a CycloDS evo. I wont continue to play test though as already finished this game.


----------



## sangaga (Mar 11, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> I also got the "thanks for playing" screen on my M3 Simply.
> 
> Has anyone had that error on a cart other than the R4/M3 Simply?



what firmware do you have on your m3 simply? it just gives me 2 white screens when i load it (the japanese release worked fine on my m3)

nevermind i just had to update to m3 simply v1.12 and it works, at least till the dreaded "thanks" screen...


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm getting this problem too..
But not after 20 mins.
After 20 mins pass, and I walk through a doorway, or an FMV starts, I get that crazy moogle.

Edit:
I'm on a DSTT, tried both on YsMenu and official firmware.
Same results


----------



## Tomobobo (Mar 11, 2008)

Isn't the game supposed to have WFC online play?  Cause either I'm retarded or it's not in the main menu options for this game.


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Mar 11, 2008)

I guess I'll pass this one up till we get more info on that GG screen. 'sides just started playing Summon Night: Swordcraft Story 2, I think I can wait *tell self that he can wait*


----------



## m3rox (Mar 11, 2008)

Gotta test this on my M3 Perfect MiniSD, I know the japanese version works perfectly..


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 11, 2008)

Screen appears on DSTT 1.08.

After the save in the tutorial cave is when it appeared. I loaded it up again and nothing is showing up

EDIT - Oops. Not nothing is showing up >__


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 11, 2008)

sangaga said:
			
		

> what firmware do you have on your m3 simply? it just gives me 2 white screens when i load it (the japanese release worked fine on my m3)


Version 1.12.


----------



## m_babble (Mar 11, 2008)

Any luck with M3 CF?


----------



## asuri (Mar 11, 2008)

jester13 said:
			
		

> Screen appears on DSTT 1.08.
> 
> After the save in the tutorial cave is when it appeared. I loaded it up again and nothing is showing up


wrong dump that truly is the demo

there are two one with XXX (like demo)?? and one without(the real one (not demo))


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow, good thing I have a Cyclo... People seem to be having luck with them...


----------



## Hooya (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll test on EZ5 (latest kernel) and I'll report in this post.

It did NOT like to be trimmed.


----------



## Spikey (Mar 11, 2008)

I've been playing for an hour and a half so far on the Cyclo DS Evolution 1.3 Final. I've yet to see the Thank You For Playing screen even once so celebration for us Cyclo DS Evolution users.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone tried it on SC DS1 SDHC?


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 11, 2008)

It's not the demo.
As long as you save very frequently, you should be able to play.
It's just very inconvinient


----------



## Urza (Mar 11, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> Anyone tried it on SC DS1 SDHC?


Playing now.

Will try on EDGE next.


----------



## Tomobobo (Mar 11, 2008)

I just got the 20 min GG screen.  It was probably less than 20 mins though.


----------



## Torte (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you Hugecock but the real FFCC is in another DS card.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 11, 2008)

It's a long shot but would the ARM-7 thing fix this little problem?


----------



## asuri (Mar 11, 2008)

asuri said:
			
		

> jester13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




see what i replied


ugh wait im confused at what im saying


----------



## Urza (Mar 11, 2008)

"Thank you for playing" screen confirmed on SCDS1 SDHC.

Didn't get it the second time I went through.

Now trying with EDGE.


----------



## go185 (Mar 11, 2008)

So far the game works on Cyclo DS, and I can confirm that it works on Acekard RPG (just beat the first boss and I am in the city now), and I have yet to encounter that screen.

(and if the "timer" is 20 minutes, I have already saved pass 34 minutes)


----------



## sonic209 (Mar 11, 2008)

damn it i also got the "thank you for playing" sign and i have an R4


----------



## Talaria (Mar 11, 2008)

Will test soon on my trusty R4! Hopefully i will get lucky ;-)

*Cheer up guys* Found a youtube link with a guide in how to get past the "Thank You For Playing" screen


----------



## Urza (Mar 11, 2008)

Talaria said:
			
		

> *Cheer up guys* Found a youtube link with a guide in how to get past the "Thank You For Playing" screen
> Revolves around getting to that point and then doing it the second time and it should work.


Has already been stated several times in this, and the other thread.

You get more "Thanks for playing" screens later on.


----------



## Darksage (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm so out of date next to everyone, I mean come on, I don't even have a freakin DS -__- talk about pathetic, and these days I have no freakin idea what half the crap everyone talks about, thank the lord I have google and wikipedia to explain it all to me


----------



## Urza (Mar 11, 2008)

Started over on with the EDGE cart and played past the first boss with no GG screens.

Like Cyclo like son I guess.


----------



## Austinz (Mar 11, 2008)

Grrr will probably be the first game I buy if these problems still exist


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 11, 2008)

Turning off DMA with DSTT seems to have fixed it. Im still testing it though. So far so good. I played about 20 minutes with DMA off


----------



## m3rox (Mar 11, 2008)

Gives the "thanks for playing" screen on the M3 Perfect MiniSD as well.


----------



## Urza (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm going to keep a running list of Working vs Non-Working carts in the original post.


----------



## asuri (Mar 11, 2008)

okay oh man now i really down in the dumps second rom dump try both white screens on r4


----------



## sonic209 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey i did that reload your save trick and it actually got past that "Thanks For Playing" sign on my R4


----------



## asuri (Mar 11, 2008)

OMG FINALLY JESUS THANK YOU NOW IT WORKS. i is gona have a good night =) 
yea i m delusional but it suddenly finally worked


----------



## Urza (Mar 11, 2008)

Alright. Turns out its caused by the way the flashcart patches the ROM on the fly.

Disabling patching in the SCDS1 removes the screens.


----------



## m3rox (Mar 11, 2008)

sonic209 said:
			
		

> Hey i did that reload your save trick and it actually got past that "Thanks For Playing" sign on my R4



Trick works on my M3 Perfect MiniSD as well.


----------



## Cabbage (Mar 11, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> sonic209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's being said the sign is repeating, so.. :/

I hope there's another dump that fixes this or a firmware update soon. I've been waiting ages for this, and of course it doesn't work on the M3Simply. :[

Ah well. *goes back to JUS translation*


----------



## Unchi-san (Mar 11, 2008)

so if its a problem w/ the way the flashcart patches the ROM, how do i fix it for my R4?


----------



## Flozem (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone tried and look at the scripts with dslazy? Maybe that line of code is easily found and killed?


----------



## Urza (Mar 11, 2008)

thanihonjinballa said:
			
		

> so if its a problem w/ the way the flashcart patches the ROM, how do i fix it for my R4?


You probably don't.

Wait until an update/patch/hack is released.


----------



## m3rox (Mar 11, 2008)

Cabbage said:
			
		

> m3rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too bad it's not as simple as just unpacking the U and J roms, and inserting an English language pack into the J rom and playing..


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 11, 2008)

Dammit. The screen appeared again with DMA turned off >___


----------



## Demi (Mar 11, 2008)

I just beat the scorpion boss and no screen yet. Using M3 Real.


----------



## Doggy124 (Mar 11, 2008)

So...Nintendo found a new way to annoy us.


----------



## guardian_457 (Mar 11, 2008)

when i start it up i also get the white screen for the r4 how do u guys get past this?


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 11, 2008)

First: Woohoo! Glad its out! Second: Glad I also held off on selling my SuperCard!


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll give this a try on my EzV since its confirmed working on serveral carts.


----------



## knocturnal (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm on dialup so this is a huge game for me to get so before I start can anyone let me know is this a flash card problem, a copy protection problem or a release/dump problem

I don't want to get this and have to redownload another release and have eight to nine hours wasted. 

Dial up FTL


----------



## Urza (Mar 11, 2008)

knocturnal said:
			
		

> I'm on dialup so this is a huge game for me to get so before I start can anyone let me know is this a flash card problem, a copy protection problem or a release/dump problem


How about you read the replies hmm? Or maybe the first post?


----------



## Unchi-san (Mar 11, 2008)

hes on dialup.  it probably takes him 5 minutes to load a damn single page, so give him a break won't ya?


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 11, 2008)

knocturnal said:
			
		

> I'm on dialup so this is a huge game for me to get so before I start can anyone let me know is this *a flash card problem*


This.


----------



## Urza (Mar 11, 2008)

thanihonjinballa said:
			
		

> hes on dialup.  it probably takes him 5 minutes to load a damn single page, so give him a break won't ya?
> There are several reasons this logic is flawed.
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...


----------



## dsrules (Mar 11, 2008)

Played for 45mins on M3 REAL so far....no problems what so ever


----------



## nextnomura (Mar 11, 2008)

It happens too on my supercard miniSD.


----------



## rukiri (Mar 11, 2008)

wow, lots of complainers around.  

get over it.  playing pirated games is not a right.  just wait, by the end of next week i'm sure a patch will be out. 

in the meantime, why not consider supporting the people who spent years making the game?  the better the game does, the sooner they'll release a sequel.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 11, 2008)

rukiri said:
			
		

> wow, lots of complainers around.
> 
> get over it.  playing pirated games is not a right.  just wait, by the end of next week i'm sure a patch will be out.
> 
> in the meantime, why not consider supporting the people who spent years making the game?  the better the game does, the sooner they'll release a sequel.



:] good point
why are we complaining even though you guys are playing it before others who actually buy the game?


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 11, 2008)

rukiri said:
			
		

> wow, lots of complainers around.
> 
> get over it.  playing pirated games is not a right.  just wait, by the end of next week i'm sure a patch will be out.
> 
> in the meantime, why not consider supporting the people who spent years making the game?  the better the game does, the sooner they'll release a sequel.


...
I would kick your ass, Jay & Silent Bob style.
Unfortunately, I don't have a silent friend, or enough money to buy plane tickets.

So instead, I will hate you for the next 12 hours because of your IGNORANCE.


----------



## nextnomura (Mar 11, 2008)

I wonder if we can replace the text file on JP rom with the US version. so we can play it with english text on JP rom and also JP voice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




but I dont know which file to replace...


----------



## Nehle (Mar 11, 2008)

nextnomura said:
			
		

> I wonder if we can replace the text file on JP rom with the US version. so we can play it with english text on JP rom and also JP voice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably easier to replace the audio in the US rom. This is what is commonly known as an undub


----------



## Sagatsu (Mar 11, 2008)

Played for an hour on my M3DS Real.. no problems whatsoever, tried multiplay alone, tried to connect thru mog trade, and played story mode and beat the first boss. Evrything ran fine, no "Thank you for playing" screen.


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 11, 2008)

Sagatsu said:
			
		

> Played for an hour on my M3DS Real.. no problems whatsoever, tried multiplay alone, tried to connect thru mog trade, and played story mode and beat the first boss. Evrything ran fine, no "Thank you for playing" screen.


READ THE FIRST POST! WE KNOW THE M3 REAL WORKS!
caps lock is an ugly button.


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 11, 2008)

rukiri said:
			
		

> wow, lots of complainers around.
> 
> get over it.  playing pirated games is not a right.  just wait, by the end of next week i'm sure a patch will be out.
> 
> in the meantime, why not consider supporting the people who spent years making the game?  the better the game does, the sooner they'll release a sequel.


I haven't seen a lot of complainers, mainly people reporting which cards encounter the same error.

And YEAH, because we're all americans, we can all go out and buy the game right away instead of playing it now...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





yup, I encountered the same thing on my R4 after approximately 20 mins, but I just reloaded my save and continued for a further 30 mins.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2008)

Supercard SD went to the "thanks for playing" screen after I beat the boss and went into the crystal thingy.
Oh well. Still doesn't make me want to buy it.


----------



## dsrules (Mar 11, 2008)

if the "Thank You For Playing" message is caused by a Timer..like if it appears when you play for a certain amount of time...would a Low Game Time AR Code able to solve it??
Maybe someone give it a try:

|gardevor|
Low Game Time [Always 000:00:00]
0210E41C 00000000


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 11, 2008)

I wonder if there is some new protection who can randomly and silently brick your Card ?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> I wonder if there is some new protection who can randomly and silently brick your Card ? ...


Interesting point. I doubt it for the r4 though. Maybe for the old supercards who's memory sorry firmware could be flashed.


----------



## Torte (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow, this copy protection is golden!


----------



## Talaria (Mar 11, 2008)

Flozem said:
			
		

> Anyone tried and look at the scripts with dslazy? Maybe that line of code is easily found and killed?



I've had a look at it. No the main data is encrypted in a 68MB file the rest is made of the two sound.dat's which are about 50MB altogether. The rest is just the headers and arm9.bin etc. Someone could try hex-edit and could probably look into it. I've been playing the game with my R4 for 30mins, so far with _"that screen" _ not appearing. I am using a DS phat though so maybe the problem could be in the newer firmwares in DS lite's that nintendo can manipulate to add protection.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 11, 2008)

Saturnplanet5 said:
			
		

> GH0ST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... or microSD cards ... 

It remembers me old times  : It took several months after the first release of Dungeon Master before the copy protection was correctly defeated, while most copy protections are defeated in a matter of hours or days by experimented hackers. That partially explains why they sold lots of copies! The main reason being, of course, that this is a great game! ( http://dmweb.free.fr/?q=node/210 )


----------



## Social0 (Mar 11, 2008)

sooo, I'll be testing it on the G6 real in an hour or so. I guess it'll work as the m3 real does it fine too and they share the same firmware now no?


----------



## Cronorei (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's not a time issue. I got it when trying to take the top left exit out of that locked room with two skeletons the first time, and died at the boss and got it after dying.


----------



## Magnifico (Mar 11, 2008)

guardian_457 said:
			
		

> when i start it up i also get the white screen for the r4 how do u guys get past this?



update your firmware


----------



## ninjya (Mar 11, 2008)

So is this a demo or not in the end? =)


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Mar 11, 2008)

It is copy protection that makes the game on certain flash cards seem like a demo.
Wait for a fix patch or a firmware update.


----------



## DBlaze (Mar 11, 2008)

Well :') since there was no report on the good (bad?) old ds-xtreme, I tried it since I still have it here.
Been playing for well over 30 minutes, beat the 1st boss, and still running.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The latest 1.1.3 firmware thats not released yet by ds-x team on their site but is downloadable.


----------



## ninjya (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a CycloDS ordered. I hope it is not one of the affected cards.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 11, 2008)

I actually wasn't too interested in this game anyway.  I never end up finishing RPG's, so I can wait for a fix or a hack or whatever......or just not bother with it at all.


----------



## Kamakazie (Mar 11, 2008)

flashed with G6 Lite on Safe Mode and I got the dreaded screen.  Will test with DoFAT tomorrow.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm not incredibly worried, if anything will spur the R4 chackers into action it's a major game that's hugely popular both in the west and the far east which contains copy protection pretty specific to their device and which has spared their main competitors.  I'm sure they're working round the clock stuffing rice in their face with one hand and setting the keyboard ablaze with their hardcore chacker skills with the other.

If not I guess it's time to upgrade to the CycloDS, which would be a shame cos a mate of mine is a big Final Fantasy fan and she only got her R4 last week.


----------



## DarkCamui (Mar 11, 2008)

Couldn't stand the english voices so I downloaded the Japanese rom and took out the sound files and put those into the english rom. Got R4 though so I have to wait for a fix or firmware update.


----------



## Doggy124 (Mar 11, 2008)

what if this protection also come with games in the future?


----------



## Social0 (Mar 11, 2008)

Why does everyone rule out the chance that this is merely a kiosk full version of the game or something? It doesn't look like a copy protection they would use to combat piracy


----------



## cory1492 (Mar 11, 2008)

Why does everyone always assume it is "protection" rather than simply a compatibility issue? (Like those games that used a different mask ROM ages ago, which because the dumpers were not coded to compensate everyone assumed it was "protection"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .)

Sounds to me like there is a pointer to the pak file getting trashed somewhere along the way, maybe even directly to do with whatever is done to the ROM by very specific methods that make it work on unofficial hardware in the first place. Might even be a good test to see exactly which "teams" are snaking code from competitors...


----------



## darchibald (Mar 11, 2008)

Social0 said:
			
		

> Why does everyone rule out the chance that this is merely a kiosk full version of the game or something? It doesn't look like a copy protection they would use to combat piracy



it makes sense!!


----------



## Osaka (Mar 11, 2008)

Social0 said:
			
		

> Why does everyone rule out the chance that this is merely a kiosk full version of the game or something? It doesn't look like a copy protection they would use to combat piracy


Thinking about that, if it is a copy protection, why did they put it on a timer? why didn't they just make it pop up when you turn it on and have it, instead of saying "thanks for playing", just show a Moogle flipping you off or something?


----------



## Kellicros (Mar 11, 2008)

Osaka said:
			
		

> Social0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to piss off us lil pirates, it is like "GOTCHA!".


----------



## Nehle (Mar 11, 2008)

Social0 said:
			
		

> Why does everyone rule out the chance that this is merely a kiosk full version of the game or something? It doesn't look like a copy protection they would use to combat piracy


The fact that newer cards don't get the screen. It's not like those new cards have some "anti-kiosk" features or accidental incompatability that coincidentally removes the exactly right features

...right?


----------



## dakeyras (Mar 11, 2008)

Osaka said:
			
		

> Social0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a teaser maybe?


----------



## Nehle (Mar 11, 2008)

Osaka said:
			
		

> Social0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read that article about Dungeon Master. Making anti-piracy measures act later in the game, seemingly at random, makes it much harder for hackers to actually verify that their crack works. This is a good example of anti-piracy being integrated into the game instead of tacked on afterwards.

Edit: Hell, according to that IRC log, some people suggested nuking it. That's probably a game developers dream - having perfect dumps of their game nuked because people were fooled by the anti-piracy


----------



## Osaka (Mar 11, 2008)

Nehle said:
			
		

> Osaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, they may have made it like this to make it appear as a demo


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 11, 2008)

Hooray! It's out!
Damn.. have to wait for a M3 Simply update now..


----------



## Social0 (Mar 11, 2008)

I can confirm that this "thank you for playing " screen also popped up on my G6 Real


----------



## NekoDS (Mar 11, 2008)

Pretty smart way of using copy-protection, can't say that I didn't see such a thing not happening in the near future.

It reminds me of the pirated versions of Earthbound where the pirated version would throw more enemies at you and when you got to the last boss the game would freeze and delete your data.

Let's hope they don't actually go that far again.


----------



## Serabii (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm kinda pissed off now... I just realized just recently (after playing) that this game is unplayable for my R4 ><

oh well... might as well play some other games until the R4 team can make an update


----------



## Social0 (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't think it'll be an update for flashcarts that solves this. Probably a patch for the rom itself

Has anyone got the courage to try and build a custom rom out of the JAP and ENG version?

As in, replace contents etc...

Just to see if that works?


----------



## Nehle (Mar 11, 2008)

I actually like this approach, it's like "Okay, look, we know you pirated this so consider it a free demo, now go out and buy the real thing, okay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" instead of "ARGH PIRATE FUCK OFF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"

More civil


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 11, 2008)

Osaka said:
			
		

> Social0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This kind of copy protection has been around for ages, Command and Conquer Red Alert had all your units randomly blow up during one of the early levels if it detected you'd been monkeying with the copy protection rather than just refusing to play at all.  A single screen to get past is a dream for crackers and once you've done it you know it's finished. With random checks and randomly throwing you out of the game it's firstly much harder to make sure you've found all the checks and you're never quite sure when you can release the crack as done.

Yes, it's stupid when a game simply doesn't work and people assume it's 'copy protection', but not when a game is displaying all the classic signs of a traditional type of protection like this game is.  Random freezes, black screens, refusing to boot, those are usually what you get when you have a compatibility issue, not turning the game into a demo and giving you a goodbye screen.

EDIT: Going further back Manic Mansion had the copy protection in the door on the second floor, so you could explore about half the game but couldn't progress beyond a certain point.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2008)

Nehle said:
			
		

> I actually like this approach, it's like "Okay, look, we know you pirated this so consider it a free demo, now go out and buy the real thing, okay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kind of agree with you there. It reminds me of the Codemasters approach to piracy. They had some protection where you could play the game even if pirated but after a while the software would check the disc for special faults in the game CD. These faults would be put onto the CD on purpose and if the check came back that the fault wasn't there the game would do strange things, like suddenly steer you left when you wanted to go right or speed up at a corner you have to slow down for.
The thinking behind it was to get you playing the game and liking it so you'll get frustrated and just go and buy the original.

I forget what the form of protection was called but it didn't last long. I think.


----------



## rjcrjc (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't think it's a good idea to goad hackers by making them feel stupid, though - surely it'll just make them want to crack the game more?


----------



## Duckula (Mar 11, 2008)

Getting the same message on a G6 Real here.


----------



## dgwillia (Mar 11, 2008)

i think its a random glitch or something
the first time i got it was 33 minutes into the game, right when i entered the ruins,
then i reloaded save went into the ruins and played for another 12 minutes and didnt get the glitch,
just save often and your good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and the multiplayer mode seems glitch free


----------



## Nehle (Mar 11, 2008)

rjcrjc said:
			
		

> I don't think it's a good idea to goad hackers by making them feel stupid, though - surely it'll just make them want to crack the game more?


I don't think that's a factor. Crackers either give up when they fail or they don't, no matter how the copy protection manifests itself to the end user. For the company, keeping it uncracked as long as possible is all that matters

Edit: Also that Codemasters thing is hilarious


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 11, 2008)

That's a weird problem.. looks like the ROM has some problem.. not the flashcards.

We'll have to wait for another dump I think..


----------



## geunt (Mar 11, 2008)

Kamakazie said:
			
		

> flashed with G6 Lite on Safe Mode and I got the dreaded screen.  Will test with DoFAT tomorrow.



i ve try .... don't work


----------



## shootme (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't think it's a bad dump or anything, because why would the picture and text be there if it werent supposed to show up?


----------



## Social0 (Mar 11, 2008)

I just created a custom rom image but I can't test it right now. I'll be testing it soon to see if it works without the screens.

damn, i broke the rom


----------



## khan (Mar 11, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Alright. Turns out its caused by the way the flashcart patches the ROM on the fly.
> 
> *Disabling patching in the SCDS1 removes the screens.*



By disabling 'patch enable' checkbox, will I be able to save the game though? Anyone cares to answer for us supercard users?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 11, 2008)

shootme said:
			
		

> I don't think it's a bad dump or anything, because why would the picture and text be there if it werent supposed to show up?



That doesn't look like a protection.. that was probably dumped from some special demo version or something that limits the play time, the guy who released the dump probably modified the rom in some way to take the limit off, but this "patch" that he made doesn't work on some cards.. 

well.. that's my theory


----------



## Akotan (Mar 11, 2008)

Did anyone try older R4/M3 Simply firmwares? Just wondering some fixes made for other games could messing FF game...


----------



## Jaejae (Mar 11, 2008)

Perhaps someone with a SCDSOne could make a RTS save of the screen, this would dump the ram, enabling us to work out the trigger and cause, no?


----------



## Zantagor (Mar 11, 2008)

cory1492 said:
			
		

> Why does everyone always assume it is "protection" rather than simply a compatibility issue? (Like those games that used a different mask ROM ages ago, which because the dumpers were not coded to compensate everyone assumed it was "protection"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sigh, 

People have short term memory it seems....  The GBA had games like that too.  ALL the DragonBall Z games had these kind of issues.  They'd let you play for a while, and then at some specific point, you'd get a message in the like "Please, play an original copy of this game" or something.

Some would just plainly freeze.  Some would simply refuse to save.

It's pretty normal at this point that publisher would try and put protection on their games, considering how much they're being pirated now that the R4 is so popular.   The Japanese version didn't have that because SE Japan didn't seem fit to put it, but SE America did.


----------



## Serabii (Mar 11, 2008)

I've got a question...

is the "thanks for playing" thing comes up at random or at the beginning of the game?

because I've played it recently on my R4 at 1.15 version and got that (thanks for playing) at the beginning of the game... but when I've gone on giving up the rom I've tried to upgrade my R4 to 1.16 and played it again... and to my surprise it played without the "thanks for playing" thing


----------



## AndreXL (Mar 11, 2008)

khan said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. You can still save.
If I remember correctly, disabling patch for Supercard means the save will be stored on the MicroSD only after you restart the DS.
It's like how Acekard RPG save games.


----------



## cutterjohn (Mar 11, 2008)

AndreXL said:
			
		

> khan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.  I believe that it will save the game, initially, to internal SRAM then once the DS is soft-reset or power-cycled when the SCDS1 "shell" starts it will copy the save from SRAM to the uSD.  AFAIK that is how the SCDS1 originally worked anyways, at least until the last version or so of it's "OS", and I've got to play Puzzle Quest (U) with it, with patching disabled or it freezes at the continue button after "battles".


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 11, 2008)

wow load of users waiting for this game around 170... nice job, now all we have to wait for is a either a good dump or firmware update (i am guessing the latter)


----------



## tjas (Mar 11, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Osaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 with an S !


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 11, 2008)

Nehle said:
			
		

> Osaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The funny thing is that even years after some people are playing on AtariST emulator with "half cr" version and it makes your whole team died randomly or worst ... at last level of the dungeon without any possible saveback. Some teams released revised & so-called clean versions with some further timer protection still alive...  Ultimate  protection even frustrate you from the winning scene ...


----------



## DiNo29 (Mar 11, 2008)

So, anybody tried with a slot2 supercard ?


----------



## buddha-kun (Mar 11, 2008)

okay, im already at the Abandoned City, at around 50mins.... and still NO TIME OUT..

im using a *ninjapass X9* btw, i'll keep on playing to see if its safe to say, this one's not 'affected'


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 11, 2008)

This one looks good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But i needda finish my other final fantasy first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If i finished that there will be another final fantasy :X


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 11, 2008)

Works with no$gba 2.4c, just beat the first boss.
Probably not going to bother with a cart for a while though unless I fancy doing an undub.


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 11, 2008)

0xyG3N said:
			
		

> This one looks good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oxymoron FTW?
Same thing happened on forums when Final Destination 2 came out...


----------



## Yigor (Mar 11, 2008)

copy protection seems to be something like a random md5 hash check, cause if you use the clean unpatched rom, you r able to play...
any patched, modified or in any other way changed rom dump wont work...


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 11, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> 0xyG3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oxymoron ?


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 11, 2008)

Yigor said:
			
		

> copy protection seems to be something like a random md5 hash check, cause if you use the clean unpatched rom, you r able to play...
> any patched, modified or in any other way changed rom dump wont work...



Seems to make sense... the cards which patch on-the-fly and don't really run clean dumps are not going to work. So someone needs to disassemble the game, probably find where the 'Thanks for playing' text is called and just remove the check, or something similar to that i reckon anyway.


----------



## Zucot (Mar 11, 2008)

Yigor said:
			
		

> copy protection seems to be something like a random md5 hash check, cause if you use the clean unpatched rom, you r able to play...
> any patched, modified or in any other way changed rom dump wont work...



Did you verify this yourself? Does the 'unpatched' rom work on an R4?

I only saw one release, is there another version floating around?


----------



## tjas (Mar 11, 2008)

somewhere I have a supercard cf! i will try that one


----------



## Doggy124 (Mar 11, 2008)

At first, I thought this protection is made for R4 (because of it famous as easiest way to play rom)
so other carts that has the same way to patch rom got the same result.

but M3Real and other carts may have other way to patch rom so they don't get any problem.

BUT.....if M3Real works
Why G6Real doesn't?  
It share the same firmware.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 11, 2008)

Zucot said:
			
		

> Did you verify this yourself? Does the 'unpatched' rom work on an R4?
> 
> I only saw one release, is there another version floating around?



The R4 patches the game on-the-fly if you choose to or not AFAIK


----------



## Doggy124 (Mar 11, 2008)

Zucot said:
			
		

> Yigor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he means unpatch option on SCDS.


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Mar 11, 2008)

Just wanted to add that this works on EzV carts, with hybrid mode and cheat mode off. Requires clean mode to work just like other carts. Also played it trimmed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				cory1492 said:
			
		

> Why does everyone always assume it is "protection" rather than simply a compatibility issue? (Like those games that used a different mask ROM ages ago, which because the dumpers were not coded to compensate everyone assumed it was "protection"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with cory1492, I don't think this is a copy protection. However if it is, it's targeted towards the way probably a general way how flash carts patch roms "on-the-fly." I knew getting an EzV would pay off at some point.


----------



## Jesterace (Mar 11, 2008)

Safe mode + Trim Rom, I played the 20 minutes. Started from a save and so far so good on my G6 Lite.


----------



## Ktaro (Mar 11, 2008)

umm has anyone tried to copy the japanese voices into it yet? is it easy or do you have to use a hex editor and complicated crap? what were the program you needed anyway I can't remember hmm...we wants original seiyuu!


----------



## damon666 (Mar 11, 2008)

working on M3 Real , as it should be . beated the first boss
and no crappy messages from the developers . 

good work 'hugecock'


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 11, 2008)

Zucot said:
			
		

> Does the 'unpatched' rom work on an R4?



This confusion is understandable because the R4 doesn't _really_ run unpatched roms but you can put unpatched roms onto your microSD and play them on the R4.  When you run those roms however  the R4 patches them before it loads them into memory.  Basically what we used to do on our PCs before transferring the patched roms onto our slot-2 supercard or whatever the R4 does itself within its operating system.  But by the time the game runs it's not an unpatched, clean rom so any copy protection which checks if the rom has been modified will kick into action.

EDIT: So presumably this means the CycloDS truely runs clean, unaltered roms and that's why it can run this game fine?  I saw people a back when the CycloDS came out trying to come up with solutions to check but I can't remember how it panned out.  Only occasionally read the Cyclo forums because I don't own one


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 11, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> This confusion is understandable because the R4 doesn't _really_ run unpatched roms but you can put unpatched roms onto your microSD and play them on the R4.  When you run those roms however  the R4 patches them before it loads them into memory.  Basically what we used to do on our PCs before transferring the patched roms onto our slot-2 supercard or whatever the R4 does itself within its operating system.  But by the time the game runs it's not an unpatched, clean rom so any copy protection which checks if the rom has been modified will kick into action.



Yep, everyone just read this before asking anymore questions since it explains it all perfectly. Same applies to other carts which patches on-the-fly.


----------



## Yigor (Mar 11, 2008)

Zucot said:
			
		

> Yigor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



theres no need to verify, just read the boards and use your brains... there is one person around here, which tried to undub the sound... read that and count 1+1...


----------



## Doggy124 (Mar 11, 2008)

What about M3Real and G6Real? 
They have same FW.
or you will say it has different way to run rom?


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't know much about rom hacking or the structure of roms, but people with an R4 try an arm7 patch? That always seems to work for R4 related problems for some reason, lol. Or was that just for games that didn't save/don't boot, not sure, no R4 here, so I can't test it. Just thought I'd throw out a suggestion perhaps.


----------



## superkris (Mar 11, 2008)

Saylient_Dreams said:
			
		

> Just wanted to add that this works on EzV carts, with hybrid mode and cheat mode off. Requires clean mode to work just like other carts. Also played it trimmed.



What do you mean by: work just like other carts?

How do you NOT use hybrid mode?
Maybe I shoud ask, how do I use clean mode??


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Mar 11, 2008)

In the kernel you download, there is a sample.ini file, rename it, edit the inards. When you rename it, make sure you name it the same name as your rom, and throw it in the same folder as your rom.


----------



## KirbyPink (Mar 11, 2008)

What about the J version? 
Anything one can grab from there and replace?
Like, the SimCity ( J) we grabbed the arm7.bin . So, we do same thing again.


----------



## superkris (Mar 11, 2008)

Saylient_Dreams said:
			
		

> ...edit the inards.



Sorry for my "noobiness" but what does that means and how do you do that?

You say to put it in the same folder, can it be "hidden"?
Does it need to be the only game in the said folder?

Finally, does it needs to have the same name as the Rom or the internal name thing like the cheat engine?

(Edit: typo)


----------



## KirbyPink (Mar 11, 2008)

Okay, i took a look at the J version of the game.
It seems the Arm9.bin as been changed. As its 2kb bigger.
And that´s about it. Sound was altered as well as movies, but that´s about it.

Ima check with my R4 if it is the Arm9.bin


----------



## Killermech (Mar 11, 2008)

KirbyPink said:
			
		

> Okay, i took a look at the J version of the game.
> It seems the Arm9.bin as been changed. As its 2kb bigger.
> And that´s about it. Sound was altered as well as movies, but that´s about it.
> 
> Ima check with my R4 if it is the Arm9.bin


Don't bother, it won't work.
My guess would be that the timer trigger is in the 'coolres.rsb' file.


----------



## jagviper (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone test it with an m3 lite SD?


----------



## KirbyPink (Mar 11, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> KirbyPink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed it did not. White screens of doom!


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 11, 2008)

Is it worth playing just reloading your save everytime it boots you out or is it too frequent to progress?


----------



## Killermech (Mar 11, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Is it worth playing just reloading your save everytime it boots you out or is it too frequent to progress?



You could run a timer clock next to you, once it has reached almost 20min you run to the nearest crystal to save. It would be a challenge of its own.


----------



## elfsander (Mar 11, 2008)

three things I figured:
1. It only hapepns in dungeons.
2. It only happens when a cutscene isn't triggered or will be.
3. It happens the first time after 20 mins of playing when you're in a dungeon not changing map and not triggering a cutscene.


----------



## jjjppp (Mar 11, 2008)

I got the thank you for playing logo five minutes in to the game, after that i  have not got it since, been playing for about 30 min on my m3simply.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

If it is timed, it's randomly timed ... I got it the first time after about 20 minutes, the next time after about 4 hours, and the third time after about 5 minutes.

EDIT : I agree with elfsander about the dungeons being a factor.


----------



## umanno (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm playing the game with R4 and I got the "thank you for playing" screen twice, both in the first cave.

The first before the scorpion thing boss and the second was when I went back to the cave, but just after the screen, the game restart and the screen don't show up again. I'm in the second town.


----------



## jjjppp (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok just got it again.


----------



## Pablo007 (Mar 11, 2008)

And when we take the japanese Rom and put the english language files into it ?


----------



## darchibald (Mar 11, 2008)

Pablo007 said:
			
		

> And when we take the japanese Rom and put the english language files into it ?


----------



## Pablo007 (Mar 11, 2008)

```
QUOTE(Pablo007 @ Mar 11 2008, 04:41 PM) *
And when we take the japanese Rom and put the english language files into it ?

unsure.gif
```

It won't work ?? I want to play Final Fantasy xD


----------



## Anakir (Mar 11, 2008)

lol wow is this some protection Nintendo came up with? I was looking forward to this game as well. Guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## elfsander (Mar 11, 2008)

If this won't be fixed, then the R4 and others might be useless for almost every future game. Because they will just copy this protection to other games


----------



## Pablo007 (Mar 11, 2008)

How high are the chances, that the m3-adapter team will fix this problem ?


----------



## xalphax (Mar 11, 2008)

i tried everything on my r4 and just when i think i found the cure, BAM thank you blahblah...

gotta try some more things...


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 11, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> i tried everything on my r4 and just when i think i found the cure, BAM thank you blahblah...
> 
> gotta try some more things...



What cure is that exactly...? >___>

Ehhh... I might just have to play this on my M3 REAL then


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't know the reason, but one hour of playing, passed first dungeon, first boss beaten, and no message and no interuptions..
Played on M3Real with no softreset activated..

I'm very happy..hope fix comes fast, so everyone could enjoy..


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

I reckon it's gonan be more of a case of altering the rom, than coming out with new firmware for everyone's carts.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## si_ok (Mar 11, 2008)

Can someone please confirm if this thank you screen only occurs if you go into a new area?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

I wonder if anyone has actually just tried re-dumping it ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si_ok, it does only seem to happen when entering a new area of a dungeon ... but, it does not happen every time.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 11, 2008)

Actually..they made this "protection" pretty nice..

How could you not laugh with those happy faces!!


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 11, 2008)

lol i hate to say it but cyclo ds FTW


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Actually..they made this "protection" pretty nice..
> 
> How could you not laugh with those happy faces!!



They aren't happy ... they're smug


----------



## si_ok (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks thebobdevil. I was wondering if that was the case - it means that we can revisit areas without getting the screen.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 11, 2008)

The white one is smug, but then he's not the one who's tied up in this sick little moogle S&M session.


----------



## Pablo007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Who can I hack this rom to german ?


----------



## Social0 (Mar 11, 2008)

Pablo007 said:
			
		

> Who can I hack this rom to german ?



maybe when the europian version comes out


----------



## jjjppp (Mar 11, 2008)

wow nitendo just wow.


----------



## Pablo007 (Mar 11, 2008)

But i have heard that german files are in the english rom. like dragon quest IV


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 11, 2008)

jjjppp said:
			
		

> wow nitendo just wow.



Wow what? That they're protecting their own game from pirates? Yeah ok thar... Let's all just give everyone free games without any hassle and lose a bunch of money for it! /sarcasm


----------



## jjjppp (Mar 11, 2008)

oh pls i buy lots of game but i am not paying 40 dollars for a 5 hr game.

*Posts merged*

if it was 29.99 it would have been fine


----------



## Witte Wieven (Mar 11, 2008)

Has it been determined that sticking the English voice/movie/text files into the Japanese rom doesn't work?
I keep seeing it suggested but no one's brought a concrete yes or no out yet.


----------



## jjjppp (Mar 11, 2008)

i think they are trying to work on it here is the tread http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=780...p;#entry1024312


----------



## Social0 (Mar 11, 2008)

Witte Wieven said:
			
		

> Has it been determined that sticking the English voice/movie/text files into the Japanese rom doesn't work?
> I keep seeing it suggested but no one's brought a concrete yes or no out yet.



I tried but got black screens


----------



## Witte Wieven (Mar 11, 2008)

Interesting...I was talking about what they're doing except in reverse but it's a start.
I guess I'll just keep watching the threads for any progress.


----------



## frostfire (Mar 11, 2008)

Was hoping for FFTA2 USA release when I saw this thread. This is good too however 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Guile589 (Mar 11, 2008)

I wonder if switching message files from US to JP version would work over this protection beacuse JP version didn't have this kind of protection... oh well I will check it it a little bit later


----------



## jjjppp (Mar 11, 2008)

frostfire said:
			
		

> Was hoping for FFTA2 USA release when I saw this thread. This is good too however
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know what you mean i love the FFT games.


----------



## Akoji (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry but does it works on G6 Lite, I didn't saw a post in all those pages about it.


----------



## Smidget (Mar 11, 2008)

Akoji said:
			
		

> Sorry but does it works on G6 Lite, I didn't saw a post in all those pages about it.




Yeah you looked really well lol http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=779...t&p=1024085


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 11, 2008)

jjjppp said:
			
		

> i think they are trying to work on it here is the tread http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=780...p;#entry1024312



Other way around, in that thread they're trying to add Jap speech files to the US release. But seeing as the protection seems to do a CRC check they're ending up with a rom that gives "Thanks For Playing" messages even on devices which the clean rom works with.


----------



## Witte Wieven (Mar 11, 2008)

Well I know someone said they didn't think it would work to put English files on the Japanese rom, but I'm going to give it a try-having nothing better to do and all-and I'll let you know if it does anything for me.


----------



## pasc (Mar 11, 2008)

I love how everyone whines about a game they can't get for free


----------



## jjjppp (Mar 11, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> jjjppp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Witte Wieven (Mar 11, 2008)

Hush you some of us are actively working on solving the problem instead of whining. 
If I was better at this sort of thing I'd be doing more but I'm not a hacker of any kind so I'm doing what I can, and instead of whining, I'm paying attention to the update threads and testing ideas.

But I agree, the outrage is amusing since one could hardly expect Nintendo to simply roll over like a doormat for us pirates.


----------



## jjjppp (Mar 11, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> I love how everyone whines about a game they can't get for free


True but wouldnt you like to try it out before you spend hard earn money on it that is what i do.


----------



## Killermech (Mar 11, 2008)

jjjppp said:
			
		

> pasc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get to try it.. for 20min


----------



## setya5785 (Mar 11, 2008)

flashcart aside, it seem that this rom had no problem at all running on NDS emulator.
just tried with no$gba, run smoothly (like jap version), got to town, about an hour ameplay without that annoying screen


----------



## jjjppp (Mar 11, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> jjjppp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao so true


----------



## Trolly (Mar 11, 2008)

Hmmm, I have an R4, so Iassume I'll get this screen. Oh well, I'm sure I can wait for a patch or fix. I have that Eco Creatures thing, Ninja Reflex, Apollo Justice and Cooking Mama 2 to play anyway. I'll let you know how I fare!


----------



## StingX (Mar 11, 2008)

Well I was excited entering the topic upon reading my R4 can't run it *wrists*


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 11, 2008)

Real Hot Stuff said:
			
		

> Your CycloDS has been shipped, and should arrive tomorrow.









This was the final straw for me.


----------



## pristinemog (Mar 11, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Real Hot Stuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly. I'm seriously thinking of getting a CycloDS or just an EDGE card as opposed to putting that money to buying just this one game.

I've got an R4, every time I see those damn moogles I can't even get mad because they look so happy XD.


----------



## spankachu (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone try DSX cards?  I'm at work or I would post the success/failure.


----------



## Akoji (Mar 11, 2008)

Well sorry, im at school so I readed quite fast all thoses posts. Well seems to work so far.


----------



## DBlaze (Mar 11, 2008)

spankachu said:
			
		

> Anyone try DSX cards?  I'm at work or I would post the success/failure.
> 
> Like I said on page 7 of this thread:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooya (Mar 11, 2008)

Just got the "Thank you for playing" with my EZV with the latest Kernel.  EZ team fixes these things very quickly usually.

I've read that clean rom running is no different (or at least not fixing the problem), is that true?


----------



## Artheido (Mar 11, 2008)

I foresee the R4 Kernel 1.16 being released very soon.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 11, 2008)

@Hooya http://ezflash.sosuke.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=12362 may be of interest.


----------



## 300megs (Mar 11, 2008)

Jahed said:
			
		

> I foresee the R4 Kernel 1.16 being released very soon.


The R4 1.16 kernel has been up for download since 19 feb 08
http://www.r4ds.com/download-en.htm


----------



## Artheido (Mar 11, 2008)

300megs said:
			
		

> Jahed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Typo, 1.17 >.< Easy to miss a key =[


----------



## philthy (Mar 11, 2008)

Hopefully a fix or firmware upgrade will be available by weeks end for the R4.


----------



## BeLGaRaTh (Mar 11, 2008)

Jahed said:
			
		

> I foresee the R4 Kernel 1.16 being released very soon.




Its been out for about 3 weeks already


----------



## Fumble (Mar 11, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> @Hooya http://ezflash.sosuke.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=12362 may be of interest.



I just updated the original thread on the EZFlash thread regarding the latest FFCC DS ROM. Clean mode and older kernels don't work after all... Do you really think that re-dubbing it will change a thing? I don't think so... I think the kernel needs yet another fix.


----------



## primeboss (Mar 11, 2008)

At what point do you see the screen of death


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 11, 2008)

primeboss said:
			
		

> At what point do you see the screen of death



Should we come up with a standardised name for this screen?  WMOD - White Moogle Of Death?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> primeboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Sub & Dom Moogles of Despair*


----------



## primeboss (Mar 11, 2008)

Yea whatever, when does it come


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

Always in the first cave ... then, randomly, in dungeons, after that.


----------



## Artheido (Mar 11, 2008)

lol wtf, their dad game them a HATCHET to PLAY with. That's some awesome dad >.>


----------



## primeboss (Mar 11, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Always in the first cave ... then, randomly, in dungeons, after that.



in what time in the first cave


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, for a lot of people, it's been when they walk through a door ... just before the boss, usually.

When you've pushed the two blocks ... one becomes a step-up, and the other holds down a swtiched that opens a door ... the step-up one links the ledge you are on to the the room with the save crystal in it.


----------



## primeboss (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a supercard Sd, but dont use it. 

I got a ewin2 lite from sky2k and it has been playing this game fine so far. I beat the first boss. 

YEA FOR MY 13 dollar FLASHCART


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

cool


----------



## Hunter_zaz (Mar 11, 2008)

POSSIBLY.

on my r4 mario and sonic played. On using cyclo it wouldn't load and said it was too fragmented. I moved everything onto my computer (blank sd) and then moved everything back on. Maybe error occurs on ds on r4 because it doesn't throw this error. Can some one try using this method to defragment the rom and see if that fixes it.


----------



## terminator99 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'am using TTDS v1.08 and i had the "thanks for playing"(once) after purposly losing against the boss the third time. But ive not had any probs since then and i use the advice of not using DMA.

Anyway lets not get too uptight about it as im waiting for:- Incectercide and Nanostray 2.

P.S. Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles problem will get fixed sooner or later.


----------



## primeboss (Mar 11, 2008)

how do u save when in town (out of dungeon)


----------



## terminator99 (Mar 11, 2008)

There is a save crystal next to a building in the first town you start in.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 11, 2008)

From what I gather this doesn't seem like it's going to be an easy firmware fix.

On the plus side, the fact that it's a mocking moogle and not a standard looking Nintendo error message might suggest it's just an idea incorporated by this game's dev team rather than a new form of protection that Nintendo are sending out for developers to use.  So maybe we won't see it rolled out across all major titles.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 11, 2008)

Stupid "Thank you for playing" screen


----------



## primeboss (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks man. been playing 1 hour and Half with no problems with my ewin2 lite. I knew it would be a good investment. Consedering it was only 13 dolllars


----------



## pasc (Mar 11, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> From what I gather this doesn't seem like it's going to be an easy firmware fix.
> 
> On the plus side, the fact that it's a mocking moogle and not a standard looking Nintendo error message might suggest it's just an idea incorporated by this game's dev team rather than a new form of protection that Nintendo are sending out for developers to use.  So maybe we won't see it rolled out across all major titles.



And the worst is: the devs can include new checks in every game they release to make pirating a pain in the a$$...

Sucks, but luckily I already played through the jap version.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh wait, i found one that is trimmed and so far it's been working great, no "thank you" screen
Edit: nevermind, i just got one...

but hey i found this link :
New Protectition on FF


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Mar 11, 2008)

At times like this, I'm glad I've bought an M3 Real...

The protection is really smart though. It's an awesome way to tease pirates.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 11, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> From what I gather this doesn't seem like it's going to be an easy firmware fix.
> 
> On the plus side, the fact that it's a mocking moogle and not a standard looking Nintendo error message might suggest it's just an idea incorporated by this game's dev team rather than a new form of protection that Nintendo are sending out for developers to use.  So maybe we won't see it rolled out across all major titles.



Still think it's some kind of demo version hacked.. but some flashcards can't read the hack.. we'll have to wait for a patch or a new dump.. anyway, this should be out before Thursday


----------



## Law (Mar 11, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed, it's as if they found a way to patch the demo so that it allows you to carry on.

I think this dump should be nuked, especially since this is probably the truth.


----------



## Artheido (Mar 11, 2008)

The trimmed version seems to get the message some time going through a door in the first dungeon. Currently I've been playing with the untrimmed version and it seems to be working fine (45mins almost), let's hope it carries on that way. I'm using an R4 btw...


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 11, 2008)

lol

I guess we have to wait for the EU Version wich comes out in...*looks into his dictionary xD* exactly 10 days!^^,becuz I think that version won´t be protected^^
(Damn Nintendo-.-)
OR...there is an firmware update for the R4/M3 Simply/etc.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don´t even think the multi5 version has the same protection like this one...i´m lucky to be able to speak german and french AND english xD

Ps.: I´m glad to be here as a new member


----------



## pneumoconiosis (Mar 11, 2008)

I got this game to work on my DS-Xtreme 2GB (arm7 patched). I beat the scorpion boss and I'm at the cutscene where the girl is talking to the robot thing. No thanks for playing screen yet


----------



## Batman1701 (Mar 11, 2008)

You know, a lot of folks seem to hate the DS-X (for some reason, I don't know, I love mine), and to those folks, I'd just like to say, on my original-release, non-upgraded DS-X, the game *played* perfectly all the way through the first dungeon, no moogle screen.

HOWEVER:  It doesn't seem to be saving at all, even with the Arm7 fix.

You said you tested the DS-X using firmware 1.1.3. Just out of curiousity, has it been saving properly? I still have the original firmware on my DS-X, never found a game I wanted to play that made me want to upgade. Anyway, Crystal Chronicles plays perfectly fine, no moogle screen at all after beating the intro dungeon, but I can't seem to save. Like, at all. I did try the Arm7 fix, but that's not done anything. Is this a firmware problem that I can fix with an upgrade? Or is it having save problems with your card too?

Jay Field
Batman1701


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 11, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Agreed, it's as if they found a way to patch the demo so that it allows you to carry on.
> 
> I think this dump should be nuked, especially since this is probably the truth.


I really don't think it is a hacked demo as the dumper was on IRC last night and provided the following images:







*Edit
Fixed Images


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 11, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I very much doubt it.  It would be a hell  of a coincidence that the dump works fine on every emulator and every flash cart that runs clean roms and not on anything that modifies the rom before booting.  Stranger still that if you modify the rom by, for instance, swapping language files, it behaves just the same on the Cyclo as it does on the R4.  The constant here is that the problem only arises if the dump is modified.

Classic implementation of CRC check copy protection as far as I'm concerned.  Has anyone ever seen a kiosk demo that has the whole game on it and uses this kind of random time out feature?  All the ones I've seen do away with the lengthy intro etc and demonstrate a small section of combat/exploration.  They certainly don't have the user make a save file, what's the point in that?  Why would Square and Nintendo distribute a 20 minute kiosk demo on an expensive 1Gb cart?  Has anyone even seen a FF-RoF kiosk demo?


----------



## Law (Mar 11, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? Hmm, wonder what SE have gone and fucked up now then.

Hope the EU release doesn't have this same problem.

Edit:

Oh, also the whole "Demo" idea is probably because it says "Thanks for Playing!". That is usually a screen you would get after finishing a demo. If it was a deliberate copy protection method than it would probably say something else.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 11, 2008)

pneumoconiosis said:
			
		

> I got this game to work on my DS-Xtreme 2GB (arm7 patched). I beat the scorpion boss and I'm at the cutscene where the girl is talking to the robot thing. No thanks for playing screen yet




Look at the 1st page...There´s no "DS-X" in the "NOT WORKING WITH:..."-list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think i am gonna w8 for the eu release,this should be better ^^


----------



## Dominator (Mar 11, 2008)

WHy do you think that the eu release do not have this protection ? plus i think this protection can bee overpassed very soon (before the eu dump) 


I think its more a bug or somethink like that because with DQMJ from square enix this protection doens't appear...... but this new  travel all over the web 

http://www.dsfanboy.com/2008/03/11/square-...r-playing-ffcc/


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 11, 2008)

Well the images are fixed above...so hopefully that clears any confusion about it being a demo as there is no words of demo on the box or cart and now people can focus on making a fix for this hopefully proper dump rather that arguing if it is a hacked demo or not.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 11, 2008)

Jahed said:
			
		

> The trimmed version seems to get the message some time going through a door in the first dungeon. Currently I've been playing with the untrimmed version and it seems to be working fine (45mins almost), let's hope it carries on that way. I'm using an R4 btw...



So....maybe trimming it causes the issue?  Like maybe it looks for something in the "garbage data" that is actually important for the game so it won't do that?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Can anyone else verify this?  (I don't have time to play this right now)


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 11, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> *WHy do you think that the eu release do not have this protection ?* plus i think this protection can bee overpassed very soon (before the eu dump)
> 
> 
> I think its more a bug or somethink like that because with DQMJ from square enix this protection doens't appear...... but this new  treval all over the web
> ...



God told me...xD

No really.I have just played DQMJ(Mutli-5) and I had no problems..The thing is that DQMJ is from SE,too...o.O
And I think that it just occoures in the USA version...anyway i hope so^^...

€dit// Even the untrimmed Version doesn´t semm to work..."Thank you for playing!!"...f***** SE -.-


----------



## Dominator (Mar 11, 2008)

yes i hope too ^^ ii'm frech so i play more Eu dump than Us dump


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 11, 2008)

Protection is quite a funny thing...its weird how Nintendo was able to block us from properly playing their "classic" series on the GBA yet never put that protection in any of their other games. Same goes for every Dragon Ball Z game on the GBA...you'd really think they'd put that protection on every GBA game they made since it worked so well.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 11, 2008)

BlueStar already explained the problem fine earlier in the thread so why are people being idiots and still suggesting its a demo?

Of course its not by Nintendo either, they don't have access to just change about SquareEnix's source code to add a check, its developer specific. A first i think for NDS.

Firmware update wont be even needed if someone with some reversing skills just gets rid of the crc check.


----------



## tenja (Mar 11, 2008)

My DSlinker(Nand card)works as well.at version 2.54.So i am pretty only R4 series type of flashcart have that problem.

*Posts merged*

*Pretty sure.


----------



## Artheido (Mar 11, 2008)

The untrimmed version got the message when I finished the tutorial set by the mage in the first town you go to.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

The game randomly checks it's own CRC & size ... some Korean hacker guy provided that info.

Only carts that do not require a game to be patch, or that do not patch the game themselves, will play this game correctly, right now.

That's why 'clean' rom carts, such as Edge & AceKart & CycloDS play the game fine, as does the no$ emulator.

R4s & M3 & such patch the game as they load it up.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 11, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's obviously not a kiosk demo, but could be some kind of test version of the game.. I don't know.. anyway, the pictures posted by WeaponXxX ends this possibility.. and that's a really weird and sarcastic protection.. well, a patch should be out soon!


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

Several other people who have the original, and the wherewithal to dump same, have had the same results.

It is new security that Square-Enix have implemented.


----------



## Law (Mar 11, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh well, I too hope a patch is released soon.. in the next 40 minutes, or else I'll have to wait until thursday D:.


----------



## sk3tch (Mar 11, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> It's obviously not a kiosk demo, but could be some kind of test version of the game.. I don't know.. anyway, the pictures posted by WeaponXxX ends this possibility.. and that's a really weird and sarcastic protection.. well, a patch should be out soon!



It is a cute and silly message probably because they want you to buy the game after trying it.  My guess is if the anti-piracy message was harsher, more people would be turned off by the game and Square Enix themselves.

Also, read the few posts above yours for confirmation that it is incorporating a CRC check.


----------



## Hooya (Mar 11, 2008)

It's got the same problem on the EZ-V when it's run in Clean Mode, so running it in clean mode is not a fix for this in all situations.

http://ezflash.sosuke.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=12362


----------



## Toutatis (Mar 11, 2008)

In any case, the message is very funny. With the two "!!" and the big Mog smiling...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  good job.

I guess that at least one person evoked that but it reminds me of what we can read in many Nintendo games, like Super Mario 64 when we beat the third Bowser... except that we can see this message at the very end of the game, not at the beginning


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 11, 2008)

so will flash cards companies take care of this problem? ( i think they won´t ) or we will have to wait for some  hacker rescuer?


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 11, 2008)

Well thats good, good thing I just invested in a Cyclo DS because It works with it and not the DSTT.


----------



## manueldelalas (Mar 11, 2008)

Tried on EZ5 with a patched rom and a clean rom, neither works (got message thank you for playing).

I have the latest Kernel (1.7 I think), and a japanese Kinston Micro SD card.


----------



## fateastray (Mar 11, 2008)

Wouldn´t taking out one method calling fix the problem?


----------



## knl (Mar 11, 2008)

heh, as long as FFTA2 doesn't have a more troublesome copy protection scheme (enemies randomly getting 2x stats) I'll be happy.


----------



## pneumoconiosis (Mar 11, 2008)

FFTA2 is already out. is it coming out in english?


----------



## knl (Mar 11, 2008)

pneumoconiosis said:
			
		

> FFTA2 is already out. is it coming out in english?



it hasn't been announced yet, but I find it impossible that it won't come out in english. FFTA was a big hit for GBA; surely it was enough incentive to bring FFTA2 over as well.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

Notice how Square did not ass this protection to the Japanese release of Rings of Fate


----------



## StingX (Mar 11, 2008)

pneumoconiosis said:
			
		

> FFTA2 is already out. is it coming out in english?



"Final Fantasy A2: Grimoire of the Rift, and the tentative release date is Summer 2008."


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 11, 2008)

so people i am wainting for someting, dunno what but i will keep waiting


----------



## Kaan (Mar 11, 2008)

call me stupid but the jap version works right?
so why not trade jap lang with eng language?
so we can enjoy eng texts with jap version?


----------



## DrKupo (Mar 11, 2008)

Kaan said:
			
		

> call me stupid but the jap version works right?
> so why not trade jap lang with eng language?
> so we can enjoy eng texts with jap version?



You are stupid.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

Kaan said:
			
		

> call me stupid but the jap version works right?
> so why not trade jap lang with eng language?
> so we can enjoy eng texts with jap version?




ahahahaha

I found your post very funny ... people have been trying that all day ... it's not as simple as you might suspect.


----------



## pneumoconiosis (Mar 11, 2008)

Kaan said:
			
		

> call me stupid but the jap version works right?
> so why not trade jap lang with eng language?
> so we can enjoy eng texts with jap version?



wtf? 

EDIT: oh... i get it now. yeah it isn't that simple


----------



## Urza (Mar 11, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Kaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Second.


Jesus christ; I just read through the last 8 pages of this thread, and want to gouge my eyes out.

"OMG WAR ISZ PATCH"

"OMG DO U TINK R4r 4 WILL RELZE PATHC?????"

"OMG ITZA KISK DEMOEMF?SD>???>"

If you have no knowledge on the subject then just *SHUT THE FUCK UP AND WAIT FOR IT TO BE FIXED.*


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 11, 2008)

I am waiting i  am waiting...


----------



## gumbyscout (Mar 11, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen, It is very annoying to have to read all of these constant repeat complaints to see what the real problem is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. All I know is that it isn't a demo, and many people are having this issue.


----------



## pneumoconiosis (Mar 11, 2008)

Haha well said...


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

Infidel Dog said:
			
		

> I am waiting i  am waiting...



Whereas I am playing other games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and posting on the vast number of forums all waiting lol


----------



## Urza (Mar 11, 2008)

Infidel Dog said:
			
		

> I am waiting i  am waiting...


*WHAT DID I JUST SAY*


----------



## StingX (Mar 11, 2008)

Well said Urza, now lets talk about an important subject.... *wheres Insecticide*


----------



## JPH (Mar 11, 2008)

StingX said:
			
		

> Well said Urza, now lets talk about an important subject.... *wheres Ninja Gaiden and Nanostray 2*



Fixed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And you guys who are complaining cause you can't play - go buy the damn game.


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 11, 2008)

to wait patiently


----------



## Crescent (Mar 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Well said Urza, now lets talk about an important subject.... wheres Insecticide


...
dont make this thread go off topic...


----------



## StingX (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh I'm just having fun. I do think its funny people suspect FFTA2 won't have this issue here if this one has it, made by same company haha.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> StingX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not all of us are in the US ... we can't just go and buy it, or many of us ... myself included ... would.


----------



## Crescent (Mar 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats fixed?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

nels said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He means he fixed StingX's statement.


----------



## StingX (Mar 11, 2008)

Back on topic:I'm still ticked about Wifi being removed, I cancelled my preorder due to that.


----------



## Crescent (Mar 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> He means he fixed StingX's statement.
> 
> o haha right
> thanks
> ...




wait
there was originally gonna be wifi?
is square enix like retarded or somethin?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

Yup ... they cancelled the WiFi option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sucks royally ... like Fergie on a Texan's toe.


----------



## StingX (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes they are, somewhere along development they simply changed their minds. (I can't remember did Children of Mana have Wifi?)


----------



## elfsander (Mar 11, 2008)

More games are going to have this problem, I'm pretty much sure of that.

Square-Enix to Nintendo conversation:
Square-Enix: We've found a way to effectively stop a large amount of flashcard from running copied DS-games.
Nintendo: please tell us.
Square-Enix: That's gonna cost ya.
Nintendo puts a bag filled with Yens on the table.
Square-Enix: Ok, let your games check their CRC while playing, this way you can make pretty sure if the user is using a flashcard since those cards patch the roms before starting them.
Nintendo: ok, thanks we'll make sure all other third-party developpers get this info.

Or something like that, and that will be the end for most flashcards (if they can't get around this)


----------



## Crescent (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah
did anyone even find out what the source of the problem was yet?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

elfsander said:
			
		

> More games are going to have this problem, I'm pretty much sure of that.
> 
> Square-Enix to Nintendo conversation:
> Square-Enix: We've found a way to effectively stop a large amount of flashcard from running copied DS-games.
> ...



What tends to happen with fancy new security measures on DS games is, they do it once, on one game, and it is never seen again.

Personally, I'd be mor einclined to believe a collaboration between Square-Enix and the makers of the Edge, CycloDS & AceKard carts


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 11, 2008)

nels said:
			
		

> yeah
> did anyone even find out what the source of the problem was yet?




yes


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

nels said:
			
		

> yeah
> did anyone even find out what the source of the problem was yet?



Yes ... as has been posted many times, the game randomly checks it's own CRC.


----------



## Crescent (Mar 11, 2008)

whats CRC?


----------



## Law (Mar 11, 2008)

elfsander said:
			
		

> More games are going to have this problem, I'm pretty much sure of that.
> 
> Square-Enix to Nintendo conversation:
> Square-Enix: We've found a way to effectively stop a large amount of flashcard from running copied DS-games.
> ...



Hmm.. I wonder if they will find a way to get around it.. Somehow I feel it's something that cannot be fixed with a firmware update.

Guess I could always buy a CycloDS.


nels, not 100% sure but I think a CRC check is when it checks it's own filesize. If the filesize is different to what it should be, the CRC check fails and it gives the "Thanks for playing!!" message.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

Yet another person talking about buying a new cart ... more fuel for my conspiracy theory


----------



## Law (Mar 11, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Yet another person talking about buying a new cart ... more fuel for my conspiracy theory



I've actually been planning to get a flashcard that supports HCSD for a while, if more games did happen to have this feature and there was no work around I would definatly buy one.

Edit: Fixed a retarded error. It happens often.


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 11, 2008)

nobody its getting a new cart ....hope never dies


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 11, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Infidel Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




er, that he should go out and donate his money to you or buy a new flashkit or buy the damned game or just wait for a fix and do something usefull while waiting except telling he's waiting

Something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Anyway, i'm off playing FFCC:RoF on my cyclods evo and Brawl! on my Yaosm/OpenWii Wii_


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

Infidel Dog said:
			
		

> nobody its getting a new cart ....hope never dies



Do you write taglines for films?


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 11, 2008)

DjoeNtje said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




like you  are doing right?


----------



## elfsander (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll do three things:

1. I'll buy a Wii next month, so no money for a new flashcard or the game itself.
2. I'll wait for a firmware update / patch
3. I'll wait and see if the EU version is "bugged" as well.


----------



## BakuFunn (Mar 11, 2008)

I just bought the game (cause I buy all SE games) And it is awesome!
Voiceovers are decent, and the instruction manual is long and colorful. 40 bucks for it though.


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 11, 2008)

elfsander said:
			
		

> I'll do three things:
> 
> 1. I'll buy a Wii next month, so no money for a new flashcard or the game itself.
> 2. I'll wait for a firmware update / patch
> 3. I'll wait and see if the EU version is "bugged" as well.




iam with you  united we fall


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> I just bought the game (cause I buy all SE games) And it is awesome!
> Voiceovers are decent, and the instruction manual is long and colorful. 40 bucks for it though.



I would buy it now, but I am in the UK, and the importers are charging a little too much, at present ... due to the game's popularity.


----------



## 0nyx (Mar 11, 2008)

I get a white screen on my DS Linker...


----------



## elfsander (Mar 11, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> BakuFunn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wait 10 days. Then it will be released in the EU as well.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

elfsander said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



9 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 11, 2008)

I love Cyclo, but I hope it gets cracked because one of my friends is probably gunna use my DSTT to play.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 11, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> StingX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd be more likely to buy one of the other flashcarts (CycloDS) than buy a game.  It would be a better allocation of funds that would actually pay for itself VERY quickly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Luckily for me, this game isn't all that interesting to me, so I ain't sweatin' it.  But I do know some kids with R4's who WILL want to play this game and they aren't going to buy it either, so I'm watching this thread to see if somebody discovers a way to beat the protection.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Buying games.....hmpf!


----------



## Crescent (Mar 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'd be more likely to buy one of the other flashcarts (CycloDS) than buy a game. It would be a better allocation of funds that would actually pay for itself VERY quickly. :tongue:
> 
> Luckily for me, this game isn't all that interesting to me, so I ain't sweatin' it. But I do know some kids with R4's who WILL want to play this game and they aren't going to buy it either, so I'm watching this thread to see if somebody discovers a way to beat the protection.
> 
> ...



im one of those "kids"


----------



## gumbyscout (Mar 11, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could care less about r4 users, I just want it to work on my EZV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Even running it in clean mode doesn't work :'(.


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 11, 2008)

nobody is buyng nothing... stop corrupting our minds


----------



## Crescent (Mar 11, 2008)

o shit...
im not sure if it works or not
but someone said that if you reformat your R4
it works

i would post the link
but the link is to a rom downloading site

so can anyone test it out?

btw
dont forgot to backup everything on your microSD


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

Infidel Dog said:
			
		

> nobody is buyng nothing... stop corrupting our minds



Meanwhile, back on Earth ...


----------



## asuri (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.dsfanboy.com/2008/03/11/square-...r-playing-ffcc/ 

WTF  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the buying losers are making statements mocking that they can play it and we cant



@nels
yea i saw no it just fixes the white screen when u load it (for some people)


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, you've all got what you've paid for...


----------



## Rayder (Mar 11, 2008)

Actually, I meant people I know if real life who I hooked up with R4's.   But if a fix is found, it will likely affect all (or at least most) afflicted carts.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

nels said:
			
		

> o shit...
> im not sure if it works or not
> but someone said that if you reformat your R4
> it works
> ...



PM me the link, and I'll check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd be really surprised if it did, though.


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 11, 2008)

nels said:
			
		

> o shit...
> im not sure if it works or not
> but someone said that if you reformat your R4
> it works
> ...




are you sure?


----------



## BakuFunn (Mar 11, 2008)

why would reformatting help?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> why would reformatting help?



Exactly.


----------



## Crescent (Mar 11, 2008)

no idea
but i dont have my R4 with me
so i cant test it


----------



## asuri (Mar 11, 2008)

no do not pm mods will see you=banned for showing rom links

im gona try trimming the rom probably not but heck i want to play


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 11, 2008)

its bullshit!  isnt it?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

What the guy on that other site actually said was that you should have the rom in the root of the card, and re-formatting might be a good idea, too.


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 11, 2008)

?????? what??????


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

Some people ... myself included ... keep roms in directories on their cards ... for neatness, or by category, whatever ... this guy says it must be in the root.

I'd be surprised if that's all it took lol as many folx must keep their roms in the root.


----------



## Dylan (Mar 11, 2008)

So glad I spent the extra money on a CycloDS instead of an R4 like all my friends. This game is awesome.


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 11, 2008)

ahh ok my roms are always in the root so...


----------



## Crescent (Mar 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ahh ok my roms are always in the root so...



yeah me too


----------



## asuri (Mar 11, 2008)

someone wanted help how to fix white screen, he said that cause his worked (BUT still had thankyouforplayingscreen) and he puts his in the root.

putting it onto root of r4 will not fix it


----------



## misterCraig (Mar 11, 2008)

Works perfectly fine on the DS-X with the 1.1.2 firmware. Haven't tested it with the 1.1.3b firmware yet, though.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 11, 2008)

Well if all it takes is to run the game is putting it in the root of the card, I'm sure the kids I hook the game up with could tolerate 1 game being there if it makes it work.

Somehow, I doubt this will make any difference though.


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 11, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Well if all it takes is to run the game in the root of the card, I'm sure the kids I hook the game up with could tolerate 1 game being there if it makes it work.
> 
> Somehow, I doubt this will make any difference though.




it will not work . i repeat it will not work


----------



## Artheido (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks like a good game. I'll be buying it once it comes out in Europe. You guys should also support the game developers so they make more enjoyable games for the DS =P

All you do is complain about shovelware. Buying the good games will allow the devs to stick to the DS and create better games for it in order to cash in more profits. It doesn't help if pirates just steal the image without paying a penny.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blame yourselves for the lack of interesting games on the DS


----------



## DrKupo (Mar 11, 2008)

Jahed said:
			
		

> Looks like a good game. I'll be buying it once it comes out in Europe. You guys should also support the game developers so they make more enjoyable games for the DS =P



No thanks. I'll update to the m3 real and pirate the game.


----------



## asuri (Mar 11, 2008)

@Jahed
how many people did you just like quote we all know! some of us are lazy, some of us are smart. we just want it free. it will be fixed and you will blame yourself for using money


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 11, 2008)

holy smokes 
theres 250+ people looking at this thread 
yay for the cyclo
and just be patient people
im sure there will be a hack/patch within a week since everyones like "it wont work. FIX IT!!"
people sure can be demanding >.


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 11, 2008)

Jahed said:
			
		

> Looks like a good game. I'll be buying it once it comes out in Europe. You guys should also support the game developers so they make more enjoyable games for the DS =P
> 
> All you do is complain about shovelware. Buying the good games will allow the devs to stick to the DS and create better games for it in order to cash in more profits. It doesn't help if pirates just steal the image without paying a penny.
> 
> ...





well i blame the ridiculs ridiculos ridiculos.......  well  I BLAME THE HIGH COST OF GAMES


----------



## Crescent (Mar 11, 2008)

261 User(s) are reading this topic (199 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

pretty sexy shit


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, I formatted a microSD card ... put the M3 Simply firmware on it, and Rings of Fate.

Started a new game, played 'til the usual message point, and I'm still going ... it has not messaged me yet !!

I'm am not kidding.


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 11, 2008)

at this point nobody is reaing this .

*Posts merged*

owwowow


----------



## Artful_D (Mar 11, 2008)

Formatting wont do anything. Someone told me using an older firmware (from before they introducing auto-patching) might work. At the moment, I'm playing it on NO$GBA. If anyone can get it working using this method, LMK.


----------



## Toutatis (Mar 11, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Well, I formatted a microSD card ... put the M3 Simply firmware on it, and Rings of Fate.
> 
> Started a new game, played 'til the usual message point, and I'm still going ... it has not messaged me yet !!
> 
> I'm am not kidding.



Please keep us informed.


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 11, 2008)

Toutatis said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




keep going


----------



## asuri (Mar 11, 2008)

yea play till boss 2 and then tell us if you got the message.if so ill try r4?
trimming does not work-


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 11, 2008)

I am at the point of dungeon 2 where you get the 2nd Kupo stamp ... still no message.

EDIT : I am near a door between zones, and a save point ... I keep zoning in and out, grinding mobs ... seeing if the usual happens when I zone ... have gone back and forth over a dozen times ... no message.


----------



## Crescent (Mar 11, 2008)

o man...
im gettin excited now...
hopefully it'll work


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 12, 2008)

that dont mean nothing cmon keep it up

*Posts merged*

still no message?

*Posts merged*

ei bob keep me posted!!!!


----------



## Crescent (Mar 12, 2008)

patience dog


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

Just reached Level 9 ... am doing the bit in the old city where you have to light all the candles real quick.

*Posts merged*

Just got the message ... played for ages though lol


----------



## nox_nono56 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi all!

Infidel Dog, could you please tell us which firmware you're using for your M3? The last one 1.12?
And did you just format your Micro SD Card, put the firmware on it and put the game, then it works?

And by the way, how long have you been playing untill now without getting the message?..... 



Too many questions, but it's sooo important for all the M3 Simply community!!!


Thanks a lot for the answers you should give!!!   : )


Nono


EDIT :: Sorry!!!!!! I just post this and then I saw your last post!!!!!! Dammmmmmmnnnnnnn!!!!!  Thanks however!!


----------



## BrokenCD (Mar 12, 2008)

Formatting obviously doesn't work. I tried it with my R4 with 1.16. I got "thank you for playing" after maybe 10 minutes..
This was on single play in the first dungeon. I didn't really expect it to work, but you never know... I needed a format anyway.


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 12, 2008)

iam formating my m3 to


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

I lasted 'til my character hit Level 9, quite far into the old city dungeon area ... so, it wasn't a total bust lol


----------



## Crescent (Mar 12, 2008)

first of all
infidel dog isnt testing
thebobevil is

second of all were not sure if it works
he's still testing
so be patient
he'll keep us posted

EDIT: it doesnt work


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

Nope


----------



## Akoji (Mar 12, 2008)

Well... doesn't work on G6-Lite. Played till the dongeon, zone out of a room and bang message of cute moogle.


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 12, 2008)

and running the game with old firmware works?


----------



## Artful_D (Mar 12, 2008)

Is nobody reading anymore? If i could find the 1.09 kernel for the R4 I'll bet i can get this to work.


----------



## Social0 (Mar 12, 2008)

I formatted before playing the game on the G6 Real, I had a crash yesterday so I had to format and even placed the latest firmware on it. So i had a fresh empty card when I placed Final fantasy on it and I got the screens in the dungeon.


----------



## JimmyJangles (Mar 12, 2008)

I was going to use this fiasco as an excuse to finally buy a CycloDS, and RealHotStuff is down today  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've been putting it off for months, and the day I take my credit card out is the one day I can't buy it.

I haven't read the whole thread, but if the game doesn't work on Supercard SD, I'm guessing it probably won't work on SC Lite either.  Hope RHS comes back up soon, and that CycloDS is still in stock, since there probably will be at least a small surge in people buying it fearing this new copy protection or whatever it is.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 12, 2008)

Artful_D said:
			
		

> Is nobody reading anymore? If i could find the 1.09 kernel for the R4 I'll bet i can get this to work.




here ya are
EDIT: nvm broken link


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2008)

Artful_D said:
			
		

> Is nobody reading anymore? If i could find the 1.09 kernel for the R4 I'll bet i can get this to work.


I can send it to you via MSN. PM me.


----------



## Artful_D (Mar 12, 2008)

Read my last post, these douches with nothing helpful to say are messing it up for everyone.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

Artful_D said:
			
		

> Is nobody reading anymore? If i could find the 1.09 kernel for the R4 I'll bet i can get this to work.



All the old firmwares are available for download in the Downloads section of GBAtemp


----------



## Crescent (Mar 12, 2008)

he just gave you the link....


----------



## Rayder (Mar 12, 2008)

JimmyJangles said:
			
		

> I was going to use this fiasco as an excuse to finally buy a CycloDS, and RealHotStuff is down today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somewhere back in the thread, someone said they got the "dreaded message" on a slot2 Supercard too.


----------



## Artful_D (Mar 12, 2008)

Darkcrudus theres no link on that page.


----------



## nox_nono56 (Mar 12, 2008)

Artful, why do you think it would work with this older version of the R4 firmware? (I'm also interested because there's a version of this firmware for m3 simply!  : )


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 12, 2008)

does that firmware wor on m3 simply?


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 12, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Artful_D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought I would be smart and try it, *yeah it didn't work*. Also if you think about it if the addition of Auto-DLDI patching would therefore cause problems on the Cyclo DS. Obviously it doesn't.


----------



## nox_nono56 (Mar 12, 2008)

Artful, why do you think it would work with this older version of the R4 firmware? (I'm also interested because there's a version of this firmware for m3 simply!  : )


----------



## Rayder (Mar 12, 2008)

Artful_D said:
			
		

> Darkcrudus theres no link on that page.




Try here:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=509


----------



## Artful_D (Mar 12, 2008)

noxnono - r4 team introduced autopatching in 1.10 - i already formatted my card so im gonna try myself, but DarkSpace said they tried and failed - only thing i dont understand is that it took 20 minutes for the game to fail for me, that guy failed a little too fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

noxnono - r4 team introduced autopatching in 1.10 - i already formatted my card so im gonna try myself, but DarkSpace said they tried and failed - only thing i dont understand is that it took 20 minutes for the game to fail for me, that guy failed a little too fast


----------



## nox_nono56 (Mar 12, 2008)

Okay, I'll also try with the R4 firmware hacked for M3, v 1.09...... 

I hope it's going to work....... At least I'll try! : )


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

nox_nono56 said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll also try with the R4 firmware hacked for M3, v 1.09......
> 
> I hope it's going to work....... At least I'll try! : )



I already tried it.


----------



## Crescent (Mar 12, 2008)

yeah
pretty much we have to wait
for someone to fix it
>_<
i was looking forward to playing this game


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

My friend is hooking me up with an AceKard tomorrow, so I'll be okay ... hooray for free things ... but, I'd still love to see this problem universally resolved.


----------



## cubin' (Mar 12, 2008)

Cool game. I usually don't really like FF games bit this one has a fair bit of action.


Gotta wait for R4 fix to get any further


----------



## Cermage (Mar 12, 2008)

i just happen to notice that everyone calls it Rings Of Fate. when the game itself is called Ring of Fates. It even says Ring of Fates on your Flashcard as well.


----------



## Artful_D (Mar 12, 2008)

Well thank God for NO$GBA. I'll update when this download finally finishes. Damn dialup (thats why i didnt try before i posted my idea).


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Mar 12, 2008)

I finally dl'd the game to see what the issue was. 

People seem to be crying over nothing. It cuts off, sure. Then again it still lets you save as long as you get to a save point. 

The thing is, it's pretty easy to see if you like the game enough to buy. If you never planned to buy it, then only having to deal with a 20 minute cutoff is a small price to pay for a free game that you don't even want. Either way it's the full game and enough to decide if you would want it.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 12, 2008)

Incomplete said:
			
		

> i just happen to notice that everyone calls it Rings Of Fate. when the game itself is called Ring of Fates. It even says Ring of Fates on your Flashcard as well.



woah.. i didnt notice that


----------



## m3rox (Mar 12, 2008)

Incomplete said:
			
		

> i just happen to notice that everyone calls it Rings Of Fate. when the game itself is called Ring of Fates. It even says Ring of Fates on your Flashcard as well.



Well, Rings of Fate sounds better, and a bit more practical than Ring of Fates.  Though I'm guessing that "Ring of Fates" has t odo with a single ring, that is tied to different fates..  (just a guess)


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

HeatMan Advance said:
			
		

> I finally dl'd the game to see what the issue was.
> 
> People seem to be crying over nothing. It cuts off, sure. Then again it still lets you save as long as you get to a save point.
> 
> The thing is, it's pretty easy to see if you like the game enough to buy. If you never planned to buy it, then only having to deal with a 20 minute cutoff is a small price to pay for a free game that you don't even want. Either way it's the full game and enough to decide if you would want it.



*laughs hysterically, 'til he almost drowns in his own saliva*


----------



## Crescent (Mar 12, 2008)

i just thought of something
in final fantasy III for DS
there was this cheat
where let you save anywhere
(not quick save btw)

is it possible to make a cheat like this for FFCC:ROF?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Incomplete said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is more than one ring, but not more than one fate


----------



## nox_nono56 (Mar 12, 2008)

Probably a stupid question but.... Did someone tried the oldest m3 simply firmware to get it to work?.....  : )


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

nox_nono56 said:
			
		

> Probably a stupid question but.... Did someone tried the oldest m3 simply firmware to get it to work?.....  : )



Yep ... my buddy did, whilst I was trying that whole re-format thing.


----------



## Ktaro (Mar 12, 2008)

DS-x just freezes for me :/ Haven't tried it on my bro's R4 yet tho


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 12, 2008)

Im gonna test it on the old DSTT firmware


----------



## NetShira (Mar 12, 2008)

My G6 Real showed the screen of death often (just tried it), and then I tried the DS-X... DS-X was at 1.10 and didn't work, upgraded to the 1.13 and it works fine...no moogle of death either after quite a bit of playing.  Perhaps you need to update the firmware for your DS-X.   Btw one wierd thing I noticed was that the main menu page and during play on the DS-X (running in what I would call non-kiosk mode... seems to have background music where my G6 didn't have this frollicy background music.. I wonder if the music and the mode are related? If so it might be easy within a disassembly to see where the background music is loaded to determine the checks to patch?)

(oh and mines on order already to be delivered tomorrow hehe.. will be nice to own this one and help out the developers)


----------



## Artful_D (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, R4 kernel 1.09 didnt work - then again i used the rom that was on my cart when I had 1.16. Just gonna play it on emulator til a fix comes out. They shoulda dressed the moogle in pirate costumes


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

v1.01 M3 Simply DS firmware seems to be working ... I started trying it when I discovered my buddy had only gone back to 1.06 ... will keep you informed.


EDIT : Got to about 55 minutes play time, and got the message ... well, I'm an expert in the first couple of dungeons now lol


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 12, 2008)

eh... cant find the older versions of the firmware. The one in the downloads section doesnt work for some reason : \

EDIT: nvm found it. brb in an half an hour or so


----------



## Crescent (Mar 12, 2008)

any progress bob?

EDIT: sorry, didnt see the edit


----------



## asuri (Mar 12, 2008)

if you didnt see-from a different forum possibilities:


			
				Cynicalkitty said:
			
		

> Or it could be just a firmware problem...
> 
> at Dashroms.com
> 
> ...


----------



## iisdev (Mar 12, 2008)

post deleted by author.
reason: CNET affiliation


----------



## sillypatterson (Mar 12, 2008)

asuri said:
			
		

> if you didnt see-from a different forum possibilities:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




These are not possibilities.
As I said on DSFanboy:

The vast majority of DS flashcarts in circulation patch the ROMs to get them to boot on the DS, whether it's on-the-fly or before it's even loaded onto the cart. Every twenty minutes or so, the game compares its CRC to its expected CRC. If it's running on a legitimate cart (or one of the flashcarts that has true clean ROM support, like the CycloDS), it passes the check and the game continues. If the CRC differs (which it will when patched as the R4 and many others do), it displays the screen and restarts.

I honestly can't see how anyone could think it's a 'firmware bug' causing the game to 'glitch out'. Anyone with even the smallest amount of real-world programming experience, or hell, even common sense and an eye for discrepancy, can see that it's a calculated anti-piracy measure.

Anyone looking to 'fix' this problem has a few options available to them:

1) The firmware could be modified so that when patched, the proper CRC is produced. This method is nigh impossible as far as I understand CRCs.

2) The firmware could be modified to patch the ROM at a very low level so that the CRC produced post-patching is considered correct. This is possible, but would be damn difficult to implement, considering what they've got to work with.

3) The firmware could be modified to boot this particular ROM image 'clean', allowing the piracy check to be bypassed as it is on legit carts and clean-rom flashcarts. I'm not sure if this is possible, however; I'm not familiar with the documentation of the R4 et al.

However it's done, I expect it'll be done soon... don't discount human ingenuity.

Regardless, any of these methods will take time. The copy protection is brilliant in that it's giving a serious delay to being playable on the majority of flashcarts (and don't misunderstand, this is what copy protection is generally for: delay), while still giving players a taste of the game. I wouldn't be surprised if many end up buying it before it's fixed.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Mar 12, 2008)

Talaria said:
			
		

> Flozem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, whoa. Has this happened before? Deja vu...


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 12, 2008)

My god what a waste of time ... Arm7 is the common one ... nothing is really crypted...  this is a nice game finally I think i will buy it when the european version is out.  By the way don't expect something different for EU version since it is already inside the US version ...  One ring ...;-)


```
I know you're afraid of ghosts--
but are you afraid of the dark,
too?

Je sais que tu as peur des fantômes mais
est-ce que tu as peur du noir aussi ?

Ich weiß, dass du dich vor Gespenstern
fürchtes, aber hast du vielleicht auch
Angst vor der Dunkelheit ?

Ya sé que tienes miedo a
los fantasmas pero... También
te da miedo la oscuridad?
```


----------



## GXice (Mar 12, 2008)

So can someone explain to me, is this the Final Fantasy 4 released in Japan a while ago or is this a completely different game?


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 12, 2008)

GXice said:
			
		

> So can someone explain to me, is this the Final Fantasy 4 released in Japan a while ago or is this a completely different game?


No it's part of the Crystal Chronicles series, hence why its not called Final Fantasy 4.


----------



## yunarREDblue (Mar 12, 2008)

hi everyone..

i'd read from page 1 till 17 and got confused of many CRCs, AFAP or else..

i just wanna ask , i use DS1 SDHC with 2GB Sandisk. page 1 says i just hv to 'disable patching'. It sure says that clearly..

but after i played it past 56min, that moogles bastard shows!

anyone encountered same problem with me here? need help.. what should i do?


----------



## GXice (Mar 12, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> No it's part of the Crystal Chronicles series, hence why its not called Final Fantasy 4.



Good to know. Shows how much I know about FF. Now all I need to wait for is the R4 support..


----------



## damon666 (Mar 12, 2008)

CODEquote from m3wiki.com : 

Works on M3 Perfect SD with firmware 2.0 [I was able to play 1 and a half hour without the screen]

...

i cant confirm this quote , may you with an M3 Perfect try it and give some feedback .


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 12, 2008)

Artful_D said:
			
		

> noxnono - r4 team introduced autopatching in 1.10



R4 firmware has always autopatched games.  V 1.10 introduced auto _DLDI_ patching for _homebrew_, something which has no bearing on commercial games at all.


----------



## _Oz_ (Mar 12, 2008)

damon666 said:
			
		

> CODEquote from m3wiki.com :
> 
> Works on M3 Perfect SD with firmware 2.0 [I was able to play 1 and a half hour without the screen]
> 
> ...



Can as well give it a try, the problem is that this chunk of hope is a little vague - would be nice to know which versions of FW/GM were used exactly. So far, looking at http://www.linfoxdomain.com/nintendo/ds/ I can see the following combinations to try:

GM v20, FW v20
GM v2.0, FW v11
GM v1.1, FW v02


----------



## Crazy-S (Mar 12, 2008)

it works fine!!!
its not a demo!!
i am playing for three hours yet with no Thanks for playing anti priacy thingy
i`ve got an me ds simply v.1.12 (the newest) it works when you update your m3 ds

before i updated i`ve got 1.11 and got an "White screen" then update it and POOOF it works!!

p.s. after the caves go into the town don`t go anywhere else because if you go anywhere else the game says thanks for playing!


Cheers!!


----------



## Nehle (Mar 12, 2008)

Crazy-S said:
			
		

> it works fine!!!
> its not a demo!!
> i am playing for three hours yet with no Thanks for playing anti priacy thingy
> i`ve got an me ds simply v.1.12 (the newest) it works when you update your m3 ds
> ...


You're stupid.

Please, PLEASE read the thread, this is what we have been discussing for the last 30 pages!


----------



## blu9987 (Mar 12, 2008)

Im at the boss right now... no crashes... M3 Simply
What I did:
Trimmed using NDS Tokyo
Arm7 fix using DS Lazy
Thats it...
works great so far...

Edit: SIGH nvm, got it after i beat boss


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

blu9987 said:
			
		

> Im at the boss right now... no crashes... M3 Simply
> What I did:
> Trimmed using NDS Tokyo
> Arm7 fix using DS Lazy
> ...



Don't feel too bad, I played for 4 hours the other night before I got it ... that was a real kick in the sack.


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 12, 2008)

I think it's mainly protection aimed at R4/M3 Simply and other similar carts since they all run extremely similar firmware and have been broadcast in the media so much lately. Hell, it may even be able to detect whether the cart is running the R4 etc. firmware. Since it's working on other carts perfectly, there must be something only in the R4/M3 Simply etc. firmwares that the protection can pick up. If you find out what that is and either patch it or remove it, then maybe the screen won't show up.


----------



## ne1 (Mar 12, 2008)

sillypatterson said:
			
		

> Anyone looking to 'fix' this problem has a few options available to them:
> 
> 1) The firmware could be modified so that when patched, the proper CRC is produced. This method is nigh impossible as far as I understand CRCs.


IIRC CRC is actually quite broken, and linear, and it should be no big problem to control what's produced, especially since there's usually some useless data in the ROM. 
But then again I'm no programmer and there could be other security measures as well.

wikipedia crc
"CRCs are not, by themselves, suitable for protecting against intentional alteration of data (for example, in authentication applications for data security), because their convenient mathematical properties make it easy to compute the CRC adjustment required to match any given change to the data."


----------



## yunarREDblue (Mar 12, 2008)

sorry.. 
need help, how about SCDS1 SDHC.. i've got the damn screen too.
it says WORKING with SC DSone in page 1

..i've already disabled the patch


----------



## Nehle (Mar 12, 2008)

Do we know it's actually CRC though? It could just was well be md5, SHA-X or something, and that's A LOT tougher.

IMO, the easiest way to patch it would be to change the "check size/hash" functions to always return true


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, an old fashioned crack would be nice.  At least the challenge might excite some of the oldschoolers in to action.  Let's hope some guys with skills like Squire crack it and intro it, we might end up with a true DS scene


----------



## AndreXL (Mar 12, 2008)

yunarREDblue said:
			
		

> sorry..
> need help, how about SCDS1 SDHC.. i've got the damn screen too.
> it says WORKING with SC DSone in page 1
> 
> ..i've already disabled the patch


I don't have an SCDS1, but I would suggest latest firmware and no trim.
Ahhh... If it has a soft reset option, disable it as well. Remove anything that might end up patching the ROM.
If it does not work, Inform the mods to remove SCDS1 from the working list.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

For any carts, from the working list, I would suggest avoiding any settings that would alter the rom in any way, such as patching, trimming, etc.

Turn off/disable as many features as possible, in fact.


----------



## Killermech (Mar 12, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> For any carts, from the working list, I would suggest avoiding any settings that would alter the rom in any way, such as patching, trimming, etc.
> 
> Turn off/disable as many features as possible, in fact.


Trimming won't affect it so it's harmless. Any other form of patching should be avoided though.


----------



## khan (Mar 12, 2008)

AndreXL said:
			
		

> yunarREDblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have played FFCC Rings of Fate yesterday, trimmed with Rominator by disabling patch on Supercard One SDHC. Now, I can not get it to work w/o patch enabled, 'data can not be loaded, turn off your game/DS' message appears on the upper screen.


----------



## Kawo (Mar 12, 2008)

I have arm7 my rom (clean of any patch) with the rom of Assassin Creed DS (eur) and seems to work fine, 30 minutes without problem.

I'll report change.


----------



## gumbyscout (Mar 12, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> I think it's mainly protection aimed at R4/M3 Simply and other similar carts since they all run extremely similar firmware and have been broadcast in the media so much lately. Hell, it may even be able to detect whether the cart is running the R4 etc. firmware. Since it's working on other carts perfectly, there must be something only in the R4/M3 Simply etc. firmwares that the protection can pick up. If you find out what that is and either patch it or remove it, then maybe the screen won't show up.



It doesn't work on the EZV and some other cards, so it isn't something about it detecting a certain card's firmware.


----------



## DemonHunt (Mar 12, 2008)

Tried it on my n-card (u disk ver. 1.45) and had to disable patching to get it to work. Still had the "thank you for playing" cat/bat hybrid telling me to shove off..... I will try to kill Montblanc in FFXII as a form of revenge if the moogle keeps popping up..

Edit: I also went to look at the N-card & dslinker websites .... dslinker have been notified, but I have no idea how to tell the ncard gits to find a bloody fix for this thing.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 12, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weird.. doesn't trimming change the CRC?


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 12, 2008)

Trimming just wipe out the empty space of the card...

Arm7 fix is useless ... as said before


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

gumbyscout said:
			
		

> ShadowXP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some Korean hacker reported that it self-checks ... as in, it checks itself, not the hardware.

I have tried a half a dozen different cards ... numerous different firmwares ... ARM7 files from half a dozen different games ... and have had the exact same results :

At a random point, whilst going through a door, in a dungeon, the message appears.

I have sunk about 10 hours, or more, in total, into this, and have been keeping everyone updated.

I am now the God of the first two dungeons lol


----------



## DemonHunt (Mar 12, 2008)

where did you get that from?

Edit: All Hail the Bobevil


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 12, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Killermech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That puzzled me for a second yesterday, but then I realised it would be checking the CRCs of the actual files in the rom which will be the same if the unused space on the cart is there or not.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

The Korean hacker thing?

From IRC ... it's a guy I vaguely know, who's insane and obsessed with problems like this one.

Totally OCD for this $#!t, seriously.

One another note, your praise is noted ... you may yet live.


----------



## DemonHunt (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks

I just hope the n-card gits get to it quick...I had a taste of this game and I really like the new mechanics. I wanna play more!!!!

By the way, anyone know what the correct save size is?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> That puzzled me for a second yesterday, but then I realised it would be checking the CRCs of the actual files in the rom which will be the same if the unused space on the cart is there or not.



But could the space itself have it's own CRC, and if so, because it does have it's own CRC, does it cease to be space?

That's some deep shit for you to ponder, grasshopper


----------



## Rayder (Mar 12, 2008)

DemonHunt said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> I just hope the n-card gits get to it quick...I had a taste of this game and I really like the new mechanics. I wanna play more!!!!
> 
> By the way, anyone know what the correct save size is?



It is listed right at the beginning of the thread.....EEPROM 512kb


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 12, 2008)

If I trim my rom in the forest and no-one is around... Never mind.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> If I trim my rom in the forest and no-one is around... Never mind.



haha you caught yourself out ... you'd be around


----------



## DemonHunt (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Rayder ... must have missed it  through sheer thickheadedness!!!


----------



## Migs (Mar 12, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Killermech (Mar 12, 2008)

This 'protection' seems to rather encourage people to buy a new working slot-1 flashcard rather than the game itself... ironic :/


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> This 'protection' seems to rather encourage people to buy a new working slot-1 flashcard rather than the game itself... ironic :/



That's where I came up with my conspiracy theory, that I posted about yesterday, from.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 12, 2008)

i hope R4 can fix it by the end of the week since i am sure they got more than 100 ppl asking for it


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 12, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Killermech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i hope they learn with this .... protection increases ilegal activity


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

Infidel Dog said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strangely enough, it really does.


New protection = increased development costs = keeping the cost of games high


If they charged less for games, less and less people would pirate.

There are budget titles in Japan that are as cheap as 1500 yen (roughly £7 / $15 / 10 euros), and that proves how low manufacturing costs really are, as all DS cartridges are manufactured by Nintendo, regardless of who the actual publisher is.

If they would take a lower profit per title, they would sell more, and therefore make more money, in the long run.

Seriously, how many people would pirate games if a new title cost as little as £7 / $15 / 10 euros ?

Especially as one of the main gripes with gamers today is how short games are, in comparison to their pricetag.


----------



## pasc (Mar 12, 2008)

shut up...(forget the first part is doesn't really suite the case) its their right to protect their stuff so let them do whatever they want with it

Well... you are right about the cost of a high quality game compared to a low budget title... but the high quality games have good devs behind them and that alone makes the 30$+ charge good (for them).

10$ per game would rock... sadly that won't happen.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Mar 12, 2008)

Where is the problem? 20 min should be enough to 
decide if the game is worth buying.
The version in stores does not have such a problem...

Simply buy if u want to play deeper.


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 12, 2008)

10 15 euros .. i would stop buyng drugs to buy games for that price


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

We can all live in hope of lower prices


----------



## Doggy124 (Mar 12, 2008)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> Where is the problem? 20 min should be enough to
> decide if the game is worth buying.
> The version in stores does not have such a problem...
> 
> Simply buy if u want to play deeper.



The problem is....most of us don't want to spend money, that why we use flash cart


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 12, 2008)

free games taste better


----------



## Pablo007 (Mar 12, 2008)

And why ?? Because most of the games have a playtime about 15 hours. And many people dont want to pay 40 $ for a short game. 30 $ are right not 40 $.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

Pablo007 said:
			
		

> And why ?? Because most of the games have a playtime about 15 hours. And many people dont want to pay 40 $ for a short game. 30 $ are right not 40 $.



15 hours, if you are lucky.

Have you played Lost : Via Domus, Fuel of War or Army of Two?

You can finish Lost in under 4 hours, with all achievements ... and the Single-Player campaign of Army of Two even faster than that ... and they go on about the online elements of Army of Two, but they region-locked the online, so a lot of us lost half the people we game with ... and Fuel of War is almost as short, but with screwed up online.

We are paying premium prices for un-finished games, these days.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree that games are in general too expensive but low prices ... sadly ... won't help anyway. It is a proven fact...

The protection of the game is in my opinioin  minimal and certainly not so expensive if you compare with developping & coding the whole game  ... it is 2 bytes breakable btw ... and i highly doubt that it change something in costs ... except if it convince  some people to buy it because they want it now ... it is not like some crappy expensive cd protection fees only annoying for legitime owners of the game ... I started cracking my own games for such reasons ... anyway buy the game  or/ and a cycloDS ;-)


----------



## Pablo007 (Mar 12, 2008)

How hight are the chances, that m3-adapter wil fix it ?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

Pablo007 said:
			
		

> How hight are the chances, that m3-adapter wil fix it ?



Nobody knows ... either fixes will appear, or they won't.


----------



## Shuny (Mar 12, 2008)

WORKING WITH:
DS-Xtreme (1.1.2 and 1.1.3)

It is a joke ? DS-Xtreme beating R4 on compatibility ...


----------



## DemonHunt (Mar 12, 2008)

Another quick question:

Where should we keep our eyes glued to to see where fixes are released? I.e. who releases them and where?


----------



## HBK (Mar 12, 2008)

Shuny said:
			
		

> WORKING WITH:
> DS-Xtreme (1.1.2 and 1.1.3)
> 
> It is a joke ? DS-Xtreme beating R4 on compatibility ...



Nope, the R4 has been pwned on this game.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 12, 2008)

Where ? Turn  360° ... China  ...


----------



## DemonHunt (Mar 12, 2008)

As I said previously, the dslinker team has been told that there is a problem (checked their forum)
but the n-card team have absolutely no way of contacting them (unless you speak chinese), their website refused to accept my comments..


----------



## mmoroz (Mar 12, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> If they charged less for games, less and less people would pirate.
> 
> There are budget titles in Japan that are as cheap as 1500 yen (roughly £7 / $15 / 10 euros), and that proves how low manufacturing costs really are, as all DS cartridges are manufactured by Nintendo, regardless of who the actual publisher is.
> 
> ...



Hey hey, the cost of the game mostly comes from paying for the developers, not from cartridges! A decent game developer costs about US $150,000 / year (salary of $80,000/year, and their tools, workspace, insurance, taxes, training, etc of US$70,000/year). Project leaders would cost more, newbie programmers - less. Let's say you need 3 average developers working for 1 years to make a good Nintendo DS game, that's $450,000. Add another $250,000 in other costs (like advertising, management salaries, paying investors back on the money they invested etc.), so let's say a total cost of a full-budget game is $800,000.

Say, you hope to sell 50,000 copies (I think that's about average for a number of copies sold for a full-budget game). You need to make at least $20 / game just to get a tiny profit. And retailers and distributors take (together) almost half of the retail price, so if you pay $40 for your cartridge, about $20 actually goes to the developers. Of course, on the top games of the year, they'll make huge profits, but most developers, however hard they work, can't expect to sell a million copies.

Now, a "budget game" is maybe made by 3 inexperienced, low-paid developers working for half a year, at a total cost of maybe $300,000. Sometimes, it comes out ok, but usually it's total crap. Their costs are much much less than for a full-budget game, so they can afford to sell their games for $15-20.

Of course, all these numbers vary a lot, but these examples are at least in the right ballpark. So please don't say "Zelda should cost $15 because cartridges are dirt cheap". Cartridge price is maybe


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm aware it comes from paying the developers ... and from developing new protection methods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... these people are getting good salaries for churning out short, incomplete product these days.

That's my whole point.

They need performance related pay for games developers ... games are getting shorter and sloppier.


I write for television and if I produced such sloppy work, I'd be relegated to writing for game shows.

You can't give someone part of something and expect to get paid for the whole thing ... releasing additional content later, at additional cost, is not good, either.

It would be like me being commissioned to write a new 6-part dramatisation, and only handing over outlines for 5 parts, whilst telling them it was all there, really ... I'd be giving them say, episodes 1,2,3,5 & 6, and hoping that they didn't notice episode 4 was gone ... yet still expecting to get paid.


----------



## Kawo (Mar 12, 2008)

Nothing, is still there...


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

Kawo said:
			
		

> Nothing, is still there...



Something can be still there, but nothing ...


----------



## mmoroz (Mar 12, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I'm aware it comes from paying the developers ... and from developing new protection methods
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That may be so. I was just explainng that the *cost* of the game doesn't allow selling them for $15. Whether Nintendo and other companies like it or not, they have to pay their developes a fixed salary - you can't pay them only if the game "is good". That's just how the world works. If you promise developers to pay only if the game sells, they'll go work elsewhere.

As for making good games, I guess they found out that good games don't really sell much better than crappy games (Zelda sells well, sure; but many crap games sell better than good games). So they learnt to do better advertising, to put famous characters in games, etc - rather than make the games themselves good. Sorry, that's just what business is -- you sell what people buy, not what you think is "good".

Blame stupid buyers who buy shit.

But if you force them to sell games cheaper, there'll be even less good games than you see today. Cuz it does cost a lot of money to make a decent game.


----------



## yunarREDblue (Mar 12, 2008)

if ds linker already noticed,

does anyone knows how to contact the supercard team?

is there anyone besides me whose using supercard dsone sdhc?

God Bless pirates

-im desperate-


----------



## linnusx5 (Mar 12, 2008)

brutalboy said:
			
		

> Shuny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooya (Mar 12, 2008)

linnusx5 said:
			
		

>



awesome.


----------



## rukiri (Mar 12, 2008)

? I think the last time 3 guys made a mainstream game was in the atari days. 

360/PS3 console dev teams are in the 60-100+ range. 

For a smaller scale DS game, I honestly don't know, but I would *guess* around a dozen full-time dev's plus a boatload of support people.  Just look at the credits after you beat any game, it's a lot more people than some here seem to think.

SE obviously spent a lot more time and resources to make this game than most DS dev's do on their games. -> they charge a higher price.  That sounds fair to me.  Certainly more fair than spending 60 bucks for 8 hrs of gameplay for some ps3/360 games.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 12, 2008)

yunarREDblue said:
			
		

> if ds linker already noticed,
> 
> does anyone knows how to contact the supercard team?
> 
> ...



im using it. and idk how to contact them, i just put a topic up in their forums...


----------



## test84 (Mar 12, 2008)

I've read 7 pages of here but dont have time to read more,
So just to have a fixed checkpoint, Until now there is not known way to fix this game on flash carts that originally had problems with (such as DSTT), is that right? you just have to save and load to pass random errors, am I right?


----------



## Toutatis (Mar 12, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> I've read 7 pages of here but dont have time to read more,
> So just to have a fixed checkpoint, Until now there is not known way to fix this game on flash carts that originally had problems with (such as DSTT), is that right? you just have to save and load to pass random errors, am I right?



You are.


----------



## ShadowStitch (Mar 12, 2008)

Heh. I don't even really wanna play the game at all, but this antipiracy trick is pretty clever. ...For as much as *"Wasting development time and money to temporarily hinder pirates from playing a rom of a game they never intended to buy in the first place." *can be considered _clever._ People who have the knowhow to download roms and utilize a flashcart are certainly going to be intelligent enough to (At the very least) troll the emu forums until they get an answer. Few are the pirates who are so rabid hardcore that they would run out and buy the game rather than play one of the other 2000 roms out there while they wait for a solution to appear.

Anyways, kudos to Squenix for having the balls to set up a flimsy barricade in the way of an charging behemoth, and expecting it to make any difference at all.

For more entertaining dirty antipiracy tricks, this is a cool little read: Earthbound Antipiracy measures @ Starmen.net


----------



## warlock110 (Mar 12, 2008)

I think I wanna play this game, probably gonna buy the cycloneDS if I can't get a fix.


----------



## Cutman (Mar 12, 2008)

I hope this problem never gets solved, just for people like ShadowStitch.


----------



## Zaraf (Mar 12, 2008)

It's already been determined that this was not an anti-piracy tactic, but rather, a bug in the R4/M3 Simply firmware.  Get over it already.


----------



## chortya (Mar 12, 2008)

Hm, the rom doesn't even start on DSTT. Both with and without DMA modes checked. I'm just getting "disk errcode=some numbers". Anyone else having such problems?


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 12, 2008)

Zaraf said:
			
		

> It's already been determined that this was not an anti-piracy tactic, but rather, a bug in the R4/M3 Simply firmware.  Get over it already.



Determined by who? You and other mongoloids who have no clue or understanding of whats going on?

go back and read the earlier parts of the topic to see whats actually wrong

edit: also the crc thing a few pages back, it wouldnt be checking the whole game so trimming would not effect. just some area of the executable most likely, i dont know much about NDS stuff but i assume these patching cards have some common area they all patch so it does a crc of just there.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

Zaraf said:
			
		

> It's already been determined that this was not an anti-piracy tactic, but rather, a bug in the R4/M3 Simply firmware.  Get over it already.



Who 'determined' that? ... Because others have 'determined' that it is an anti-piracy measure.


----------



## ishin (Mar 12, 2008)

Well guys, the message even appears on a supercard Ds one with patching turned off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Was about 40minutes in the game, ( of which 20minutes not playing ) and then suddenly bam, thank you for playing.

luckily I saved before going away 20mins.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^^.


----------



## Shuny (Mar 12, 2008)

A "Thanks for Playing" with two laughing things message sounds really like a "We've pwned you, pirate !"

Somebody has tried replacing arm7.bin ?


----------



## sillypatterson (Mar 12, 2008)

ShadowStitch said:
			
		

> Heh. I don't even really wanna play the game at all, but this antipiracy trick is pretty clever. ...For as much as *"Wasting development time and money to temporarily hinder pirates from playing a rom of a game they never intended to buy in the first place." *can be considered _clever._ People who have the knowhow to download roms and utilize a flashcart are certainly going to be intelligent enough to (At the very least) troll the emu forums until they get an answer. Few are the pirates who are so rabid hardcore that they would run out and buy the game rather than play one of the other 2000 roms out there while they wait for a solution to appear.
> 
> Anyways, kudos to Squenix for having the balls to set up a flimsy barricade in the way of an charging behemoth, and expecting it to make any difference at all.
> 
> For more entertaining dirty antipiracy tricks, this is a cool little read: Earthbound Antipiracy measures @ Starmen.net



I downloaded the game night before last when it was first dumped, and was having a blast when I got the Moogle screen.  I actually spent a while playing around with it on my own before even checking the 'net to see what the problem was, such was my enjoyment of the game.  At work yesterday, I was hoping that when I got off, there'd be a solution, but there wasn't, and there's not so far.  Even though it's only been, what, 36 hours?  I'm giving in.  I liked what I demoed too much, and I'm running down to Best Buy and hopefully they've got them in stock.  Yeah, it's $40, and yeah, it's supposed to be short...  but hell, Portal's -really- short and it's awesome too.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not a pirate because I want to rip off my favorite gaming companies.  I'm a pirate because I'm poor.  My boyfriend and I work our asses off (48+ hours/week each) to make rent/bills, and the R4 is our respite.  Square-Enix have come up with a rather intruiguing copy-protection method.  While not knowing the inner details of it, I've got a vague idea of how incredibly difficult it's going to be to crack.  However, it will be cracked.  It'll be something new for the DS scene, but it's not insurmountable.  So S-E are getting my money, because they made a really fun game, and had the balls to put some copy protection on it that wasn't cracked within 24 hours.


----------



## yus786 (Mar 12, 2008)

is this game actually any good?

i played FF3 and got bored after abit

yus786


----------



## lazyfool (Mar 12, 2008)

Ive read on a few diffrent pages that people are having trouble w/ the m3 real, and i have to say, I've been playing flawlessly since i downloaded it, not a single problem.


----------



## _Oz_ (Mar 12, 2008)

lazyfool said:
			
		

> Ive read on a few diffrent pages that people are having trouble w/ the m3 real, and i have to say, I've been playing flawlessly since i downloaded it, not a single problem.



Nope, not M3 Real. M3 Real is the only M3 that's fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, I'm considering it as a most sensible upgrade from my M3 Perfect (Slot-2) miniSD right now.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Mar 12, 2008)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Zaraf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't make fun of my ancestors.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongoloid


----------



## Migs (Mar 12, 2008)

Made some tests with my own DSTT and still get the Moogle Screen.

Tested with V1.08 from DSTT - V1.08 from NeoFlash - V1.07 - V1.06 and V1.0C.

The Moogle Screen happens when you are past the 20 minute period, but only triggers when you enter a new area in the dungeon or when you die.


----------



## Nehle (Mar 12, 2008)

Zaraf said:
			
		

> It's already been determined that this was not an anti-piracy tactic, but rather, a bug in the R4/M3 Simply firmware.  Get over it already.


No it hasn't, if anything, it's determined that it IS an anti-piracy tactic. 

Here's how we know why:

(a) All cards (not just R4/M3) that patches or require patching of the ROM get the message
(b) All cards and emulators running the clean rom don't get the screen

Now, if only (a) and (b) were true, then yes, it could be a bug in the patching process. However, there is the matter of © - the smoking gun

© All cards that don't get the screen when running a clean rom get the screen if the rom is modified in any way (like, switching the audio). In fact, no matter what file you edit, you get the screen if the rom isn't clean.

(a) + (b) + © = Game checks itself and produces screen if it isn't clean = anti-piracy

QED

Edit: Stupid copyright sign D:


----------



## squeakypants (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, does that mean we'll need someone to change the CRC that it's checking against (as I've heard that's what it does), or could we have the card's firmware tell it something else? Or is there a way to run the game without the card (in my case, the R4) patching it?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 12, 2008)

We need a rom patch that:

a) changes the CRC of the game in a way that after being patched the CRC of the ROM stays the same;

or

b) changes the code of the game so that the CRC verification is never done, or always return true

I think (b) is a little easier..


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 12, 2008)

zZzZzZzZzZz

*Posts merged*

insecticide is out ! and is crap...ZzzZZzzzZZzzzZZZzzzZZzzzZZZz


----------



## Migs (Mar 12, 2008)

A friend of mine is using the G6 Real using firmware V2.8. It worked from the Start, already clocked in an hour of gameplay with no problems.

When he used Firmware V3.1, it corrupted the contents of his card and took a while to recover his lost data, which he got all back.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 12, 2008)

Its still working with my Cyclo, Im a little over 30 minutes into it.


----------



## Category (Mar 12, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> We need a rom patch that:
> 
> a) changes the CRC of the game in a way that after being patched the CRC of the ROM stays the same;
> 
> ...



Well, to be honest, I think a version of (a) would probably be easier. If the R4, M3, etc... teams made a firmware update that circumvented their own ROM patching, then it would behave like  it does on TRUE clean rom cards - that is, if these cards can truly do clean rom.

Just like these cards needed a firmware update to play Worms properly, the same will happen with this game.

If only it happened quicker!

A patch to remove the CRC checks would be a horrific little bit of reverse engineering, but it is possible. Time to see which is completed first?

Also, does anybody know if there is an English translation of the protection-free jap rom anywhere? PM me if you know of one!


----------



## jtroye32 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hopefully fixing the ROM is easier than learning Japanese to play the JAP release.


----------



## MrBubbles (Mar 12, 2008)

There is a hack of MegaMan ZXAdvent that uses the Japanese ROM but replaces the text with the English files. (Or it's vice-versa). If it becomes impossible to bypass this annoyance, then that seems to be the next suitable solution. Taking the Japanese rom and replacing the text with the NSTC files.


----------



## Migs (Mar 12, 2008)

If the EU Release still has the dreaded 'Moogle' screen, Then I'll consider buying the (reported working) Edge card. Since that is the next Flashcart I have access too locally (Bought my DSTT in the UK).


----------



## jesterscourt (Mar 12, 2008)

Migs said:
			
		

> If the EU Release still has the dreaded 'Moogle' screen, Then I'll consider buying the (reported working) Edge card. Since that is the next Flashcart I have access too locally (Bought my DSTT in the UK).



Or you just just ::gasp:: *buy* the game.


----------



## drakehart (Mar 12, 2008)

Migs said:
			
		

> If the EU Release still has the dreaded 'Moogle' screen, Then I'll consider buying the (reported working) Edge card. Since that is the next Flashcart I have access too locally (Bought my DSTT in the UK).



But... if Squarenix really developed such an anti-piracy system aiming particularly at cartdridges that patch the roms, it means that some of their staff studied how the most famous cartdridge such as R4 works....   they're probably also reading this same thread as guests (and laugh maniacally), 
If so, wouldn't they then consider this line of thought?
1) the pirates will first analyze the problem and discover how the new anti-pyracy system works
2) while waiting for the R4 or M3 teams to write a fix they will definitely try to overwrite the english dialogues and/or voices into a japanese version of the game but that would obviously not work due to some critycal differences in the two versions ( the alphabet for example)
3) they will definitely try (if haven't still found another workaround, in which I believe SE is hoping a lot it won't happen too soon) to overwrite the english dialogues into a EU rom, as it is much more similar to the USA release. 

so, the next statement would be: why shouldn't they put the same protection onto the EU versions?

I'm not sure if I can say this but I believe a good amount of roms go to the public thanks to european sites.


----------



## Migs (Mar 12, 2008)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> Migs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, but there are 2 factors that prevent me from buying this game.

1) Even with the released rom, I haven't played enough of the game to *really* make me want to buy it. (Don't tell me the characters stay as-they-are in the beginning Dungeon through out the game!)

2) Given the Nintendo DS Distributer in South Africa is utter crap and selective in what games gets released in the country, I may or may not even SEE this game released over here, hence making me order it UK side. Thats going to be a bit pricey.

I'll probably going to wait for The World Ends With You to be released before buying the Edge. If the same FFCCROF problem happens there, then sign me up for The Edge.


----------



## rest0re (Mar 12, 2008)

1) copy protection is based on crc check told by some korean hacker (some technical mumbo jumbo to give my post creditability)
2) counterfeit copyprotection with some low level hacking (some more technical stuff which i don't understand but i wanna sound cool)
3) ????
4) profit!!!!

edit: i mean like some of you have some sort of clue. and guess what, i think sceners won't show up now to help you to crack this
protection. guess why? you removed intros in front of games and put the games into fserves. lol. so we will be stuck with this funny
moogle screen until some finds out what protection is about.


----------



## ShadowStitch (Mar 12, 2008)

Cutman said:
			
		

> I hope this problem never gets solved, just for people like ShadowStitch.



Haha, well don't get all sour grapes on MY account.  I haven't downloaded it, and I'm not going to -- I could care less about the game, retail or otherwise. I was merely remarking that I think it's a waste of time and money to introduce such measures into a game, when removing it is simply _an exercise_ for your average release group. So don't worry your pretty little head; It'll be ripped out of the game sooner or later, by someone who enjoys the challenge -- it's only a matter of time.

Me, I'll be replaying Front Mission. Again. While waiting for Disgaea DS.


----------



## pasc (Mar 12, 2008)

drakehart said:
			
		

> Migs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thing is... they could always build in new checks in newer games that work differently and check things like the eeprom being accessible, the CRC and the DS being flashed or not... so there would be enough space to annoy us without the feared blowfish encryption...

Quite a turn of events lately. Kinda interesting to watch though.


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 12, 2008)

??????


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

pasc is quite right ... they could keep this up indefinitely, without even resorting to 'overkill' tactics.


----------



## kenet.deluxe (Mar 12, 2008)

rest0re said:
			
		

> edit: i mean like some of you have some sort of clue. and guess what, i think sceners won't show up now to help you to crack this
> protection. guess why? you removed intros in front of games and put the games into fserves. lol. so we will be stuck with this funny
> moogle screen until some finds out what protection is about.




So true


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 12, 2008)

ShadowStitch said:
			
		

> Haha, well don't get all sour grapes on MY account.  I haven't downloaded it, and I'm not going to -- I could care less about the game, retail or otherwise. I was merely remarking that I think it's a waste of time and money to introduce such measures into a game, when removing it is simply _an exercise_ for your average release group. So don't worry your pretty little head; It'll be ripped out of the game sooner or later, by someone who enjoys the challenge -- it's only a matter of time.
> 
> Me, I'll be replaying Front Mission. Again. While waiting for Disgaea DS.



Haha, what you're forgetting is that most "release groups" nowadays are just morons with a flashcart and Rudolph's tool.


----------



## m3rox (Mar 12, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> pasc is quite right ... they could keep this up indefinitely, without even resorting to 'overkill' tactics.



And by the time the DS dies off, all that copy protection will have been for nothing, because it will all have been cracked.


----------



## Social0 (Mar 12, 2008)

Migs said:
			
		

> A friend of mine is using the G6 Real using firmware V2.8. It worked from the Start, already clocked in an hour of gameplay with no problems.
> 
> When he used Firmware V3.1, it corrupted the contents of his card and took a while to recover his lost data, which he got all back.



I used firmware 2.8 and got the screen after 20 mins


----------



## Trolly (Mar 12, 2008)

Hmmm, not sure I see the fuss. If you want to play it badly enough, just keep saving to make sure you don't lose where you are. I've played an hour into the game, and had 4 "Thanks for playing" screens. Each time I've been right next to a save point, so it hasn't been a problem.

Alternatively, each time you get to a save point, turn it on and off to reset the time before you get the "Thanks for playing" screen.

So not really fussed.


----------



## ShadowStitch (Mar 12, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This whole "Anti-piracy tricks encouraging the pirates" thing reminds me of the brief PSX Anti-Modchip debacle...which was hilarious and backfired beautifully, because it was designed to stop people from playing games on their modchipped PSX, but some coders just removed the modchip detection from the games... So the delicious irony was that if you had a modchip you COULDN'T play the real game. You HAD to get a cracked copy in order to play it. They PUNISHED people for buying the real game. 

Then the chip coders made "Stealth" modchips. Lol.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

haha

there are folks on IRC having a go at all of us for posting on this thread


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 12, 2008)

Social0 said:
			
		

> Migs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think something that often get forgotten to mention in these threads are what settings were used. I usually just play the game with cheats off, soft reset off, and trim off and generally never have a problem. So when someone says "DSTT doesn't work" they should really say what setting they used.

Since the M3 Real works and its essentially the same thing as the G6 Real I am really curious to why its reported the G6 Real did not work unless that person used the soft reset option? I'd give it a go but I am still busy playing Smash Bros


----------



## snumbers (Mar 12, 2008)

The message pops up on my m3 simply whenever you complete a 'multiplay' (albeit single player) mission. This has really killed the game for me. I could stand playing through storymode, even if worrying about saving reduced the enjoyment, but multiplay was the major draw- right? That's what I was assuming from the pre-release material (confirmed by my limited play on the protected rom).

So, you win this one squeenix.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

WHat settings are people using on the AceKard & CycloDS to get it running fine, by the way?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 12, 2008)

ShadowStitch said:
			
		

> m3rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well.. same thing is happening with the Wii and SSBB with the Wiikey..


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 12, 2008)

has anyone been able to connect online with that moggle thing? everytime i try to connect i get a error code and cannot connect for some reason, router is fine as i was using the wii internet prior to that


----------



## naes (Mar 12, 2008)

Alright, the OP says the game works with the M3 Real, but I gotta be sure. Does it work with the M3 Real?


----------



## snaik (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm using my R4 to play it... works fine, no white screen.
But... I got the Thank you for playing!! thingy


----------



## Law (Mar 12, 2008)

naes said:
			
		

> Alright, the OP says the game works with the M3 Real, but I gotta be sure. Does it work with the M3 Real?



Yes.


----------



## chautemoc (Mar 12, 2008)

Guys, I contacted Square Enix, and sent them the thing about this on DS Fanboy. They don't know anything or at least aren't willing to comment.

_Thank you for contacting SQUARE ENIX Customer Support,

We hope this letter answers your questions.

Thank you for taking the time to write to us.  We regret to inform you that we do not have any kind of access to any of the information you have requested at this time.  Nor do we have any information on what other resources might have that information.  You can get updated information on our latest & upcoming releases from the "Latest News" portion of our website, www.square-enix.com.

We hope this information has been of assistance.

Thanks,
Neil- SQUARE ENIX Customer Support
www.square-enix.com
_


----------



## Law (Mar 12, 2008)

chautemoc said:
			
		

> Guys, I contacted Square Enix, and sent them the thing about this on DS Fanboy. They don't know anything or at least aren't willing to comment.
> 
> _Thank you for contacting SQUARE ENIX Customer Support,
> 
> ...



Looks a bit automated to me. Looks as if they searched keywords in a database of answers and just sent a generic one when it couldn't find results.

Although, if it is a real person, they arn't willing to comment.


It would be pretty crazy if somebody emailed them complaining that their retail cart was doing it though, I wonder how they'd react to that?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> It would be pretty crazy if somebody emailed them complaining that their retail cart was doing it though, I wonder how they'd react to that?



Sounds like a plan to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I may just do that ... I'm bored ... I have wicked block, a two-week backlog of work, and nothing better to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Posts merged*

*They've fixed it!


... apparently ...

Some guy called b0xxle ... google for him*

*EDIT : Apparently, it's just an ARM7 fix for those getting white screens ... feel free to ignore this.*


----------



## iq_132 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hmm.. I patched the arm7 from Sim City DS (J) into the game using my arm7fixer tool.  It seems to work a as far as I can tell on my R4 (though I'm not sure I spent enough time playing to get it to moogle out on me.) Anyone want to try it out for me?


----------



## chautemoc (Mar 12, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Looks a bit automated to me. Looks as if they searched keywords in a database of answers and just sent a generic one when it couldn't find results.
> 
> Although, if it is a real person, they arn't willing to comment.
> 
> ...



Seriously, almost all company reps are like that, especially by email. They're all so damn frigid, hehe.


----------



## damon666 (Mar 12, 2008)

here we go ... 

[Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles Ring of Fates (USA) (1024Mbit) (b0XXle) [PATCHED AND WORKING 100]

dont know if its a fake ... who knows . you try


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

damon666 said:
			
		

> here we go ...
> 
> [Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles Ring of Fates (USA) (1024Mbit) (b0XXle) [PATCHED AND WORKING 100]
> 
> dont know if its a fake ... who knows . you try



I already posted about this ... not long before you did ... it's only an ARM7 fix, to correct white screen issues on some carts, apparently.


----------



## chautemoc (Mar 12, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> They've fixed it!
> 
> 
> ... apparently ...
> ...



Yep, it's online. Here's the info included with the torrent.

_Game: Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles - Ring of Fates
System: Nintendo DS
Release Group: b0XXle

Why is it realeased again? b0XXle has fixed the "Thank you for playing!" screen error. It no longer does it! ROM has been re-dumped, injected with ARM7fix, and ran through the M3 game manager using 4xDMA/Force R/W. The result? No more "Thank you for playing screen!" And a 100% working game. Enjoy._

Anyone wanna test and let us know? I may do it when it finished downloading..going very slow at the moment.


----------



## Law (Mar 12, 2008)

chautemoc said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Blizzard ones (from my Diablo II days) were pretty friendly last I checked.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

chautemoc said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm downloading it now ... getting poor speeds ... I don't hold much hope, though ... but am happy to test ... others should get it, too ... for testing.


----------



## damon666 (Mar 12, 2008)

sorry for doubleposting thebob ...

back to condemned 2 ...


----------



## chautemoc (Mar 12, 2008)

Where the heck did all those peers come from? Was it my post? :S


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

damon666 said:
			
		

> sorry for doubleposting thebob ...
> 
> back to condemned 2 ...



No worries lol the more the merrier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How is Condemned 2? I would download it, but I have it on pre-order for the UK release, and don't wanna spoil it?

Have you tried multiplayer yet?


----------



## jgu1994 (Mar 12, 2008)

You guys should take the link off. It's against the rules to post roms and links to webs with roms.


----------



## Souldragon (Mar 12, 2008)

haha just hope it the correct working one.... T_T still waiting for a new firmware or so..


----------



## kenet.deluxe (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't trust much such file appiering *magicly* from nowhere on a p2p tracker by a guy no one know ^^;
Call me septic...


----------



## Law (Mar 12, 2008)

Gah, my torrent speeds are so god damn slow, I really hope this appears on the internet sometime.

I hate my god damn ISP.

Or does GBAtemp just have a lot of leechers? Connected to around 40 peers, getting less than 1kb/s. I'm assuming a lot of people here are getting it, since somebody posted about a load of peers appearing.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

kenet.deluxe said:
			
		

> I don't trust much such file appiering *magicly* from nowhere on a p2p tracker by a guy no one know ^^;
> Call me septic...



Septic?

Are you infected, then?


----------



## vhunter (Mar 12, 2008)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> You guys should take the link off. It's against the rules to post roms and links to webs with roms.




I sure an admin is goin to block it soon


----------



## kenet.deluxe (Mar 12, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> kenet.deluxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## janitormane (Mar 12, 2008)

EZV snubbed


----------



## chautemoc (Mar 12, 2008)

1381990 said:
			
		

> jgu1994 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I realized after I posted it it probably wasnt a good idea..figured originally it wouldnt be a big deal to link to one. Anyway, I edited it. No worries.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

kenet.deluxe said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*skep·tic also scep·tic*       (sk?p't?k)  
_n.  

1. One who instinctively or habitually doubts, questions, or disagrees with assertions or generally accepted conclusions.
2. One inclined to skepticism in religious matters.
3. Philosophy
1. often Skeptic An adherent of a school of skepticism.
2. Skeptic A member of an ancient Greek school of skepticism, especially that of Pyrrho of Elis (360?-272? B.C.)._

*sep·tic      /?s?pt?k/*
_–adjective Pathology.
1.	pertaining to or of the nature of sepsis; infected.
2.	putrefactive._


----------



## kenet.deluxe (Mar 12, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> kenet.deluxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right right!
was "Skeptic" then heheh


----------



## BakuFunn (Mar 12, 2008)

can't we just arm7fix it ourselves? Its not that hard if you use windows.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> can't we just arm7fix it ourselves? Its not that hard if you use windows.



Just an ARM7 fix is not enough ... many of us tried that yesterday.

All the ARM7 fix appears to do on it's own is to fix the white screen issues some people are having.


----------



## taggart6 (Mar 12, 2008)

Any word on whether it works on the G6 Real?


----------



## dakeyras (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm kind of sceptical. What exactly did this person do that other people who have tried arm7 didn't?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

Almost finished downloading his version ... will test it, and if it works, I will host it somewhere ... me and a zillion other people lol


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 12, 2008)

Didn't looked like an ARM7 problem to me.. well.. I'll wait for some people to test it..


----------



## vhunter (Mar 12, 2008)

Host it on megaupload or something(if you want) but dont put a link on this website.

That will make it hard for some people to find it though.

EDIT: Ill try it.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

I find dicking around, doing tedious little things like this, makes me want to throw myself into my work more lol


----------



## damon666 (Mar 12, 2008)

dakeyras said:
			
		

> I'm kind of sceptical. What exactly did this person do that other people who have tried arm7 didn't?



he redumped the ROM and injected the ARM7 Fix 

@thebob , hell yes c2 is awesome and veeery scary already pooped my panties . havent checked multiplayer yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... back to    topic


----------



## archindivide (Mar 12, 2008)

taggart6 said:
			
		

> Any word on whether it works on the G6 Real?


it's supposed to


----------



## Law (Mar 12, 2008)

If anybody who already has the game from downloading the torrent has it, could you please upload it somwhere and contact people privatly with it? Not all of us can use torrents due to our ISPs ):.

Replicated the method, going to attempt to see if it works, if not I'll leave the torrent going until there's a confirmation that it doesn't work at all.


----------



## gumbyscout (Mar 12, 2008)

janitormane said:
			
		

> EZV snubbed



Yea :/. EZV isn't even listed as "working" or "not working". By the way, it isn't working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, no issues with white screens, but we still get that blasted screen.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

*That b0xxle thing just gives me two white screens ... total dud.*


----------



## Toutatis (Mar 12, 2008)

I finished the torrent.
I can upload the rom on Rapidshare for those who want to test themselves.
Unless that someone is already doing the same or can do it faster than me ? 

NFO : 

" Crappy group. One person. One vision. One dream. That dream, I dunno.

All I know is that I am cool.

Bye. "


----------



## chautemoc (Mar 12, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> If anybody who already has the game from downloading the torrent has it, could you please upload it somwhere and contact people privatly with it? Not all of us can use torrents due to our ISPs ):.
> 
> Replicated the method, going to attempt to see if it works, if not I'll leave the torrent going until there's a confirmation that it doesn't work at all.



I'll have it in an hour or two..if I'm the first I'll be sure to post about it and people can pm me for it that need it.

Edit: nevermind.


----------



## Law (Mar 12, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> That b0xxle thing just gives me two white screens ... total dud.



Yep, got the same thing after replicating it.


----------



## Toutatis (Mar 12, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> That b0xxle thing just gives me two white screens ... total dud.



Ok, So there's no point in uploading the rom.


----------



## drakehart (Mar 12, 2008)

For those who are staring at their R4, that torrented patched rom won't work with it.
I'll never admit I've tested it myself though so don't ask


----------



## Toutatis (Mar 12, 2008)

Toutatis said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here, two white screens...


----------



## Witte Wieven (Mar 12, 2008)

Double White Screen.
No good.


----------



## drakehart (Mar 12, 2008)

Toutatis said:
			
		

> [...]
> NFO :
> 
> One person. One vision. One dream.
> [...]



and Two white screens...


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

drakehart said:
			
		

> Toutatis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ZING!


----------



## Toutatis (Mar 12, 2008)

drakehart said:
			
		

> Toutatis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazy-S (Mar 12, 2008)

can anyone upload the boxxle version on rapidshare or somewhere else please


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 12, 2008)

why it doesnt seem to work


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

Crazy-S said:
			
		

> can anyone upload the boxxle version on rapidshare or somewhere else please



Haven't you been reading the recent posts here?

It does nothing.


----------



## skreet (Mar 12, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> *That b0xxle thing just gives me two white screens ... total dud.*



Same here.  I'm using m3 DS Simply and 1.16 R4 firmware


----------



## BakuFunn (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, i encourage you haxx0rs to haxx up this game, but think about how hard the developers had to program this awesome game. I bought the game the day it came out, and I planned to buy it when I played the Jap version(and got stuck). I let my friends watch + play the "demo rom" until the thanks for playing message came up. They really wanted it. They said they would buy it, when I told them about the multiplayer system. Even If we can barely play, its worth the experience. If you want to support Square Enix on this awesome game, buy the game. 40$ is really little compared to how much you would spend if you paid for all those games you downloaded. I barely have any money, and I bought a r4 because of it. I still buy all the great game, such as this, all FF's and any awesome game. I have over 20 DS games alone. Support Squenix, and at least buy this game they weakly tried to protect from you guys. They spent a lot of time and money on development and translation. come on guys, 40 dollars is all they ask for this game. It will make you feel a lot better.

BTW my mac froze up because of a beta app when I typed this up, had to type it up again XD
(a sign I will get flamed?!?)


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 12, 2008)

lol

And the waiting continues..


----------



## Souldragon (Mar 12, 2008)

Try using arm7 fix file with final fantasy CC (jap) version as a donor and english version as the patient on supercard one... 
give a white screen if enable patch isn't on..
enable patch on... give thank you error message.. 
I guess I wait till a new firmware come out (I trust supercard team)
and hope the don't do the same thing for FFTA2


----------



## archindivide (Mar 12, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> Well, i encourage you haxx0rs to haxx up this game, but think about how hard the developers had to program this awesome game. I bought the game the day it came out, and I planned to buy it when I played the Jap version(and got stuck). I let my friends watch + play the "demo rom" until the thanks for playing message came up. They really wanted it. They said they would buy it, when I told them about the multiplayer system. Even If we can barely play, its worth the experience. If you want to support Square Enix on this awesome game, buy the game. 40$ is really little compared to how much you would spend if you paid for all those games you downloaded. I barely have any money, and I bought a r4 because of it. I still buy all the great game, such as this, all FF's and any awesome game. I have over 20 DS games alone. Support Squenix, and at least buy this game they weakly tried to protect from you guys. They spent a lot of time and money on development and translation. come on guys, 40 dollars is all they ask for this game. It will make you feel a lot better.
> 
> BTW my mac froze up because of a beta app when I typed this up, had to type it up again XD
> (a sign I will get flamed?!?)



that is to say that the game companies wont see this success and decide to make it just that much harder to play all the games
im not discouraging buying the game, by all means do, but at least dont do it in a way to show them that the best way to get games sold is to put shitloads of protection on them


----------



## chautemoc (Mar 12, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> Well, i encourage you haxx0rs to haxx up this game, but think about how hard the developers had to program this awesome game. I bought the game the day it came out, and I planned to buy it when I played the Jap version(and got stuck). I let my friends watch + play the "demo rom" until the thanks for playing message came up. They really wanted it. They said they would buy it, when I told them about the multiplayer system. Even If we can barely play, its worth the experience. If you want to support Square Enix on this awesome game, buy the game. 40$ is really little compared to how much you would spend if you paid for all those games you downloaded. I barely have any money, and I bought a r4 because of it. I still buy all the great game, such as this, all FF's and any awesome game. I have over 20 DS games alone. Support Squenix, and at least buy this game they weakly tried to protect from you guys. They spent a lot of time and money on development and translation. come on guys, 40 dollars is all they ask for this game. It will make you feel a lot better.
> 
> BTW my mac froze up because of a beta app when I typed this up, had to type it up again XD
> (a sign I will get flamed?!?)



I completely respect that, and they really do work their asses off and deserve to be paid for that. BUT I can barely afford to feed myself, whereas they can. So, Im not feeling bad given the circumstances. I consider it an evening out of sorts of economical/societal priorities..I'm not making what Im worth at my current job, when I am, I'll be happy to buy every great game I want.


----------



## dakeyras (Mar 12, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> They spent a lot of time and money on development and translation. come on guys, 40 dollars is all they ask for this game. It will make you feel a lot better.



1: Not everyone can actually buy it because of Nintendo's policy of hating Europe.
2: 45 euro's.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 12, 2008)

2 white screens of doom with that "100%" workin rom


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 12, 2008)

cmon , its like fruit!  it taste better when they cost nothing


----------



## archindivide (Mar 12, 2008)

Infidel Dog said:
			
		

> cmon , its like fruit!  it taste better when they cost nothing



fruit?


----------



## asuri (Mar 12, 2008)

@darkcrudus
if you really want to play even though theres no firmware ///  rom patch for it ---get the latest firmware of you cart


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 12, 2008)

fruta fruit you know melons apples


----------



## m3rox (Mar 12, 2008)

I spent my fair share of money supporting DS devs the first year it was out (spent roughly $1,000 on 2 DS phats, and more than 40 games).


----------



## dakeyras (Mar 12, 2008)

archindivide said:
			
		

> Infidel Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For example, raspberries are better if you pick them right off the bush instead of buying them in the supermarket..is what he tries to convey I think.


----------



## archindivide (Mar 12, 2008)

Infidel Dog said:
			
		

> fruta fruit you know melons apples



since when does fruit taste better when its free its practically free all the time


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 12, 2008)

dakeyras said:
			
		

> archindivide said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exactamente!!


----------



## m3rox (Mar 12, 2008)

dakeyras said:
			
		

> archindivide said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get my raspberries free (as well as my cherries, grapes, blackberries, apples, and pears), they grow wild here


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 12, 2008)

archindivide said:
			
		

> Infidel Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you own a farm?


----------



## dakeyras (Mar 12, 2008)

He doesn't do the groceries? Banana's grow in bowls!


----------



## Nehle (Mar 12, 2008)

I want to buy this game, but Nintendo of Europe's business model  - Release games 3 months later at twice the price (yes a DS game here *is $80*)-  doesn't work for me. In fact, a business model where you have to illegalize the competition (In this case, imported games) in order to even maintain a market is not one worth pursuing

Fuck you, weak dollar


----------



## Freqman (Mar 12, 2008)

I doubt it has anything to do with copy protection.. the game will run if you use an emulator, and won't crash at all.. Apparently it also works on Cyclo DS, so my guess is that if it was copy protection, it wouldnt work on ANY devices, and certainly not on an emulator either..


----------



## archindivide (Mar 12, 2008)

Infidel Dog said:
			
		

> dakeyras said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats more like saying games would be better if we made them ourselves rather than getting them from a company


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 12, 2008)

bahhhhh forget about ti!!


----------



## asuri (Mar 12, 2008)

off topic....


----------



## archindivide (Mar 12, 2008)

Freqman said:
			
		

> I doubt it has anything to do with copy protection.. the game will run if you use an emulator, and won't crash at all.. Apparently it also works on Cyclo DS, so my guess is that if it was copy protection, it wouldnt work on ANY devices, and certainly not on an emulator either..



well supposedly it has something to do with the auto-patching process of cards like the r4ds, something to do with a check that occurs over a certain time interval in the game. the reason it works on carts like the cyclo ds is because it uses "clean" roms.

[edit] it reads the game as it were on the actual ffcc card


----------



## BakuFunn (Mar 12, 2008)

You have it backwards, it is better when you pay for it. You just feel better.


----------



## Artheido (Mar 12, 2008)

dakeyras said:
			
		

> archindivide said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's more like taking a raspberry, genetically cloning it and then the clones out for free.
Taking the best raspbetter from a bush and cloning it drops it's value meaning the farmers will need to stick to low-grade ones in order to keep the profits. That's what happens to great games and their devs.


----------



## Chief_Second (Mar 12, 2008)

just got a real copy of this game on order and is not really worth all the hype. for some strange reason, i'm still compelled to find a crack - i don't know why?

keep working on this guys - i bet will be woking on m3's within 24 hours.


----------



## Azadar (Mar 12, 2008)

Im not sure this has been tried or done yet, but I have an Simply M3 and Im using version 1.11 firmware not V1.2 which came out in February and maybe im lucky but I have over 1 hour into the game and so far nothing....

Anyone else have the older firmware and notice this? Ill keep playing tonight and see what happens..


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

Azadar said:
			
		

> Im not sure this has been tried or done yet, but I have an Simply M3 and Im using version 1.11 firmware not V1.2 which came out in February and maybe im lucky but I have over 1 hour into the game and so far nothing....
> 
> Anyone else have the older firmware and notice this? Ill keep playing tonight and see what happens..



I did that and lasted a couple of hours before the message.

It will come.

I even went as far back as the very first firmware for the Simply.


----------



## Another World (Mar 12, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> Well, i encourage you haxx0rs to haxx up this game, but think about how hard the developers had to program this awesome game. I bought the game the day it came out, and I planned to buy it when I played the Jap version(and got stuck). I let my friends watch + play the "demo rom" until the thanks for playing message came up. They really wanted it. They said they would buy it, when I told them about the multiplayer system. Even If we can barely play, its worth the experience. If you want to support Square Enix on this awesome game, buy the game. 40$ is really little compared to how much you would spend if you paid for all those games you downloaded. I barely have any money, and I bought a r4 because of it. I still buy all the great game, such as this, all FF's and any awesome game. I have over 20 DS games alone. Support Squenix, and at least buy this game they weakly tried to protect from you guys. They spent a lot of time and money on development and translation. come on guys, 40 dollars is all they ask for this game. It will make you feel a lot better.
> 
> BTW my mac froze up because of a beta app when I typed this up, had to type it up again XD
> (a sign I will get flamed?!?)



one comment you’re telling people to buy the game, another comment you openly admit you own an r4 to play roms because you 'barely have any money.' you said you own 20 nds retail games but that then means you’re pirating over 2,100 roms that you didn't pay for and have access to on the net. the guys who coded the game got paid for their time, they could care less if square makes a profit off of it. sure i suppose if the game flops because everyone pirates it there is the potential for square to go out of business and thus result in lost jobs... but is that honestly going to ever happen? there was no "demo rom" as you put it. the retail clean rom is crashing to the end screen, if you had played all the way through the japanese rom you would have found this out.

the actual amount of people who pirate games is such a small fraction of the gaming population. if everyone owned a flash kit there would be no more gaming companies, every single game you played would be homebrew coded in someone’s basement.

i openly admit that i download and play more than just homebrew. i openly admit that i enjoy a free game here and there, grabbing something and loading it onto my flash cart before a business trip. i openly admit this and i am not ashamed of it. don’t attempt to take a moral high ground on this topic and debate your way through what is right and what is wrong.

if people are pissed off about the rom not working on flash kits and they honestly want to play it, they will buy it. if they don’t, and it never gets solved, than they won’t get to experience what a fun game it is.

finally, saying that you don’t have money means that either you are too young to have a job or too lazy. so either ask your parents for money, cut some lawns, shovel a driveway or two, or get off your ass and get a job. 

9.98 out of 10 posts i have on this forum are to help others. but i have been reading about this whole piracy debat for more than 10 years and frankly, i'm sick of it. i hate how people can't admit that they pirate games, and instead come up with reasons for why they do it. man i do it because i love gaming and free stuff is just brilliant!

in the end who cares if 10 or so roms won't ever load or play correctly using flash kits. we have over 2100 right now to try out and have fun with. hell a handful of great games don't play on nesDS, nesterDS or pocketnes... so what i have 500+ nes games that do work!

-another world


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 12, 2008)

I can confirm that this game doesn't work with m3 perfect sd version. I got the 'thanks for playing' screen after playing for a while. =(


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 12, 2008)

Apparently one person on the gamespot forums has stated that it had the CRC check and reset problem. I doubt  it's true, cause it's legal,  but if it is Square Enix effed up.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 12, 2008)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> Apparently one person on the gamespot forums has stated that it had the CRC check and reset problem. I doubt  it's true, cause it's legal,  but if it is Square Enix effed up.



lol @ gamespot


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Mar 12, 2008)

I've already heard about people who have the actual cartridge getting the message/error.  Mind you, I lack proof, but if this is the case, then isn't that a really big problem on the part of SE?  It'd be like SNK vs Capcom Cardfighters DS, but actually for a game people cared about.


----------



## Vampirex (Mar 12, 2008)

Dosn't work on Supercard SD


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 12, 2008)

GameSpot is a train wreck ... seriously, it's like a cyber-creche that parents dump their kids in after school.


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 12, 2008)

But the point I'm making is not about gamespot, but the kids there are experiencing the same problem of a reset for the game, or so they say, so if anyone does experience that post a video.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> But the point I'm making is not about gamespot, but the kids there are experiencing the same problem of a reset for the game, or so they say, so if anyone does experience that post a video.



I know the point you are making ... I just wanted to share my feelings about GameSpot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





To be honest, I'd be surprised if people were experiencing the same issue with an original ... if it was happening, we'd be hearing so much about it ... people would be flooding every forum imaginable about it, and S-E would have issued some kind of recall notice.


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 13, 2008)

THat's true, but could it be a really small percentage. Would that be possible, or if another group was to dump it. Also at the end of the Japanese game, does anyone know do the moggles show up at the end after the credits?


----------



## root02 (Mar 13, 2008)

This is why I'm glad I've got an M3 Real


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> THat's true, but could it be a really small percentage. Would that be possible, or if another group was to dump it. Also at the end of the Japanese game, does anyone know do the moggles show up at the end after the credits?



I will research into the Japanese version's ending ... but, if it was a percentage ... no matter how small ... why them, and not all the carts?

A production error would be really, really unlikely ... I think.


----------



## archindivide (Mar 13, 2008)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> THat's true, but could it be a really small percentage. Would that be possible, or if another group was to dump it. Also at the end of the Japanese game, does anyone know do the moggles show up at the end after the credits?



its more likely that its just people on gamespot with r4's or something that wont admit it and they are too idiotic to go to an actual forum where people know what they are doing


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 13, 2008)

...............................................


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Mar 13, 2008)

People not admitting they're playing on a flashcart certainly doesn't help matters when this screen pops up.  I've only read two forum posts in total so far with someone saying they've heard people were getting this on the actual cart, but I don't know either way.  

If this is an actual anti-piracy measure (which makes sense), it's clever and such. But if it's an error, that's certainly an interesting bug...Hmm...


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok, I get you guys are right, it would make sense, but it would be good for someone to check my earlier idea. I'm also thinking it's a bug because it's so random.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> Ok, I get you guys are right, it would make sense, but it would be good for someone to check my earlier idea. I'm also thinking it's a bug because it's so random.



It's an unusually specific bug, then.

It causes that specific screen to appear, then dumps you out of the game.


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmm, so is it a bug or some copyright protection. I'm pretty sure that if SE were watching this now they'd have one hell of an idea on how to get anti-piracy. Could it be just coincidence that it only affects one of the most popular flashcarts that Nintendo has cracked down on?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> Hmm, so is it a bug or some copyright protection. I'm pretty sure that if SE were watching this now they'd have one hell of an idea on how to get anti-piracy. Could it be just coincidence that it only affects one of the most popular flashcarts that Nintendo has cracked down on?



As many of us have said ... time and time again ... it is a security feature.

The game self-checks, after X amount of time has passed, and if things don't check out, then you get the message.

I can't believe we are still having to tell people this.

EDIT : Didn't mean to sound rude, but it has been said to death already. Plus, it doesn't just affect one cart, it affects many different carts ... the ones that require the roms to be patched, or that patch the roms automatically.


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 13, 2008)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> Hmm, so is it a bug or some copyright protection. I'm pretty sure that if SE were watching this now they'd have one hell of an idea on how to get anti-piracy. Could it be just coincidence that it only affects one of the most popular flashcarts that Nintendo has cracked down on?



No no, you weren't being rude, I was being suspicious, and believing in the conspiracy I think you mentioned earlier.


----------



## Souldragon (Mar 13, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> DarkSpace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please put some proof to backup your story of it's been a security feature....
None of us have any idea what the "Thank you for playing" screen is..
Most of us guess it's a security feature, most of us guess it's a bug, etc etc...
One way to find out is waiting for someone either fix it, then we could call it's a security feature...
Or wait until SE call all the cart back, then we could call its a bug..

It's all guesses till someone either crack it or SE admit its a bug..

Also plz note that for SuperCard one, it doesn't work if enable patch is off or on.. Tested myself 5 times..


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 13, 2008)

if tomorrow this insnt fix ...... m3 real it is


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, the only reason I said it could've been a bug is if it actually affects legal carts, which I'm starting to doubt more and more.  

I like how I keep posting in this topic but I haven't even attempted to put this on my flashcart.  I think it's just one of those "why bother if everyone else is having this much trouble?" Then again...


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 13, 2008)

Look I'm agreeing with Bob it's a conspiracy, but we should be able to crack it, if not then wait a few more days for the R$ team to fix it.


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 13, 2008)

cabroes do caralho esses SE


----------



## archindivide (Mar 13, 2008)

no wait i think ive got it

the magic bullet caused these "thank you for playing" screens


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 13, 2008)

................................................................................
....................................................................


----------



## Crescent (Mar 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> no wait i think ive got it
> 
> the magic bullet caused these "thank you for playing" screens



ha....ha...






thats not funny ay all


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 13, 2008)

dont post nothing plz unless it is good news


----------



## archindivide (Mar 13, 2008)

im just saying that people are going a little too far, SE wants money what else is new.


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 13, 2008)

shhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## jgu1994 (Mar 13, 2008)

Stop spamming infidel dog, you look like an idiot. Your past like 5 posts have been crap, so don't tell anyone else to shhh, we should be telling you to stfu.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

If it was a bug, it would affect all originals, and all backup carts ... it doesn't.

There's no way this is a manufacturing error, that only hit some originals, or a bug that only affects a few originals and some carts.

If originals were being affected ... as I said earlier ... we'd be hearing about it all day, on every forum, from here to GameFAQs.

Carts do not suffer from the same chances of manufacturing errors that discs do.


----------



## go185 (Mar 13, 2008)

Its not a bug, its flashcart detection.


----------



## jgu1994 (Mar 13, 2008)

go185 said:
			
		

> Its not a bug, its flashcart detection.



It is a bug. If it was a FC detection, cyclo would be affected too, but it's clearly not.


----------



## archindivide (Mar 13, 2008)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> go185 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its not a bug or fc detection, its patch detection, this is the only explanation that has been repeated and repeated and actually makes sense


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Mar 13, 2008)

archindivide said:
			
		

> im just saying that people are going a little too far, SE wants money what else is new.



it irritates me that you say that assuming they don't have any right to make money out of the game that they developed and published...

jesus christ, get a grip


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 13, 2008)

But the argument is this, it's the way that the CycloDS runs a cleanrom a game couldn't tell the difference, on the other hand SE could put in this CRC check in order to put this problem in in order to stop FC that patch from playing properly.


----------



## archindivide (Mar 13, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> archindivide said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i never said they were wrong for it, they are right to want all the money they can get for it, i mean it is a good game, i just dont see whats the point in saying its some kind of retardation when its really just people wanting to get paid for what they made


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> go185 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The CycloDS runs 'clean' (unpatched) roms, as does the AceKard, the EDGE & the no$ emulator ... that is why they are unaffected.

How many times do we have to repeat ourselves?

It...detects...patching.

Carts...like...the...R4...and...M3...Simply...auto...patch...the...roms...some..
older...carts...require...the...rom...to...be...pre...patched...by...proprietary
..software...that...is...why...they...are...affected.


----------



## Moots (Mar 13, 2008)

45 pages....of arguing why the TFP error happens...........

Who cares why, we should be talking about how to fix it.


----------



## evadwolrab (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone feel like condensing what the deal is with this game? I get the impression something's going on but I'm not reading 45 pages of flaming. Sorry.


----------



## archindivide (Mar 13, 2008)

Moots said:
			
		

> 45 pages....of arguing why the TFP error happens...........
> 
> Who cares why, we should be talking about how to fix it.



yes you are right but the main part of fixing the problem is finding out whats causing it, it just seems to me that people wont accept one clear and obvious reason and start trying to fix it, either way there are prolly some out there working diligently on it as we speak. the solution though has been said to be not so simple for this particular problem


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

evadwolrab said:
			
		

> Anyone feel like condensing what the deal is with this game? I get the impression something's going on but I'm not reading 45 pages of flaming. Sorry.



Well, Dave Barlow ... here's the deal, with this game ...


The game comes up with a screen that says "Thanks for playing!!", and resets the game, when you walk through a door in a dungeon, after a random amount of time playing.

This happens on some carts, but not on others.

See the home page of GBAtemp for a list of what carts it happens on.

That is it.


----------



## silent sniper (Mar 13, 2008)

since i aint gonna read 45 pages to find an answer, anyone know what the file size of the trimmed rom is (in MB)?


----------



## kreatosoupa (Mar 13, 2008)

evadwolrab said:
			
		

> Anyone feel like condensing what the deal is with this game? I get the impression something's going on but I'm not reading 45 pages of flaming. Sorry.



Reading the first post usually helps...

Anyways, it plays fine on my M3 Real. Gonna order the original tomorrow... This topic is lots of fun, though.


----------



## Sokonomi (Mar 13, 2008)

Freaking mogs...

Anyway, is it at all possible for new firmware to deal with this? It seems a CRC check to see if the ROM is altered in any way will stop pertymuch any "old gen" flashcard dead in its tracks... This talk about the main file being heavily encrypted doesnt give me much hope on getting this awesome swag eighter.

Do you lot think someone can actually bulley the game into properly functionning? Or am I going to have to buy my first real game card? (Ill need one of those gay carrying bags to drag around extra cartridges if I do. >___


----------



## jdub (Mar 13, 2008)

mine is working super on my cyclo. only thing ive noticed is a glitchy looking line on the touch screen that pops up once in a blue moon. hardly even noticable. this could be cause from anything though. im about 2 hours into it.


----------



## archindivide (Mar 13, 2008)

Sokonomi said:
			
		

> Freaking mogs...
> 
> Anyway, is it at all possible for new firmware to deal with this? It seems a CRC check to see if the ROM is altered in any way will stop pertymuch any "old gen" flashcard dead in its tracks... This talk about the main file being heavily encrypted doesnt give me much hope on getting this awesome swag eighter.
> 
> Do you lot think someone can actually bulley the game into properly functionning? Or am I going to have to buy my first real game card? (Ill need one of those gay carrying bags to drag around extra cartridges if I do. >___


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Despite "the message", I am still pretty far into the game ... I have 2 saves ... 1st save is around 3.5 hours of play ... 2nd save is around 6 hours of play ... I had some really long runs between "messages" ... I was lucky.

Wish I could buy this in my country, but it is not out for another week yet ... I will have finished it by then, anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*



			
				archindivide said:
			
		

> Sokonomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ViRGE (Mar 13, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> jgu1994 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this is protection against flash carts (which I don't believe it is), it's not using a foolproof method of checking for patching. You could certainly make an argument that it's checking for patching and doesn't catch the CycloDS though.


----------



## Jiggah (Mar 13, 2008)

Odd question.  Didn't read some of the other 49 pages, but has anyone try playing a patched version on the CycloDS?


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 13, 2008)

From what I've read hopefully it's right, a CRC is a cyclic redundancy check. Am I right?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> From what I've read hopefully it's right, a CRC is a cyclic redundancy check. Am I right?



Yup


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 13, 2008)

A cyclic redundancy check (CRC) is a type of function that takes as input a data stream of any length and produces as output a value of a certain fixed size. A CRC can be used as a checksum to detect alteration of data during transmission or storage.
-From Wikipedia
If this definition is correct than the reason that the glitch happens is because somewhere along the way the R4/M3 patch it or alter the data in someway, on the otherhand the unpatched mode cycloDS does not.


----------



## achikochi (Mar 13, 2008)

So I have an R4 but have never come up against this before.  Does someone just need to make a new Rom that is R4(and other card) friendly?  And how will I know it is the one.  Any help here would be great.  Thanks.


----------



## asuri (Mar 13, 2008)

most likely one of us will find it and test it- so keep updated on this topic

/the r4 team will fix/ hopefully happens there are some people here who think its impossible


----------



## theman69 (Mar 13, 2008)

WARNING: NUB INVASION


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

achikochi said:
			
		

> So I have an R4 but have never come up against this before.  Does someone just need to make a new Rom that is R4(and other card) friendly?  And how will I know it is the one.  Any help here would be great.  Thanks.



We are all waiting to see what someone comes up with ... whether it be new firmware for the carts, or a patch for the rom, or whatever.

That's sort of the core theme to this thread


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 13, 2008)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> A cyclic redundancy check (CRC) is a type of function that takes as input a data stream of any length and produces as output a value of a certain fixed size. A CRC can be used as a checksum to detect alteration of data during transmission or storage.
> -From Wikipedia
> If this definition is correct than the reason that the glitch happens is because somewhere along the way the R4/M3 patch it or alter the data in someway, on the otherhand the unpatched mode cycloDS does not.



Remember Earlier when there was news of Nintendo going after R4, they easily could have been experimenting on an R4 and it's firmware and proceeded to create something against it.


----------



## asuri (Mar 13, 2008)

theman69 said:
			
		

> WARNING: NUB INVASION



yes, get used to it will be like this until there is a fix for all carts


----------



## archindivide (Mar 13, 2008)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is something that i did not know about but it makes perfect sense, this only means that cyclods, m3 real, etc. are only using a different patching and eventually they will be out of date as well, so as long as people are making games there will be kernel updates,patches,etc. for everything that allows those games to be playable, so dont just run out and buy a new flash cart yet cause chances are they will update the r4, etc. and everything will be all well and good again

[edit] also this means that its still patch detection as previously stated, it was just wrong of us to lump all patching processes into one general category


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 13, 2008)

If they patch it, than it therefore is detectable as an alteration of data, thus the argument mentioned above would make that Korean hacker an idiot as he mentioned that the bug or copyright protection was basically a CRC check. A CRC check will look for alterations in data, so that can't be the problem.


----------



## asuri (Mar 13, 2008)

um is it possible if we instead tinker with the r4/m3 firmware maybe delete the patching ? or replace with the working cart's firmware.   

dont flame me for this-just a suggestion im not really so smart on these things


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

I think we have gotten to the point where speculation no longer matters ... we have speculated the hell outta this thing.

Time to just see what does, or does not, happen.

For instance, let's see what happens next week, when this game launches in Europe.


----------



## archindivide (Mar 13, 2008)

asuri said:
			
		

> um is it possible if we instead tinker with the r4/m3 firmware maybe delete the patching ? or replace with the working cart's firmware.
> 
> dont flame me for this-just a suggestion im not really so smart on these things



i dont think that's possible, but thats just speculation on my part, if it was though that would be an interesting idea, but then wouldnt we all have the best firmware and not need to buy other plash carts and just get the cheapest one?


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 13, 2008)

Final Thoughts
Hey I say that the R4 team has a decent track record, they'll game fix within a week. We'll just wait for the Euro release. Peace.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

asuri said:
			
		

> um is it possible if we instead tinker with the r4/m3 firmware maybe delete the patching ? or replace with the working cart's firmware.
> 
> dont flame me for this-just a suggestion im not really so smart on these things



I get your reasoning, but I think they must need the patching or they wouldn't auto-patch.


----------



## GDragon (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok lets get this straight IT IS NOT A COPY PROTECTION! Since at the beginning of the game I couldnt even start it. I updated my firmware and encounter the same thing.... But.... my friend who has a cycloDS never encountered this problem. So far its been dated with R4 and M3 but not CycloDS. Apperently this is a firmware bug....R4 and M3 are almost the same firmware there for the bugs.

It could also be the ones getting are European DSes wich is also a bug I noticed in M3s. Sometimes when your DS is european and the ROM is USA. The game freezes or gives weird bugs.... I hardly think this is a copy protection its a bug that inniates the end of the game wich I hade with Star Fox 2 on an emulator once. If you held start during a level change you suddenly got END SCORE ENTRY and CREDITS... So this is a FULL BUG in the ROM."

At DSfanboy

"ryan_90 said...

Actually it's not anti-piracy as many including myself first thought, its just a bug in the firmware that makes the game skip back to the ending, which would obviously take you back to the loading screens, anyone with an emulator has surely experienced this, it would happen in starfox 64 everytime you pushed the start button, so its simply a flaw in the R4 and M3 Firmwares although i should just say R4 since M3 is just a copy of the firmware, A fix should be out within the next few days anyways.

Truth is theres in absolutely no way Nintendo can stop the piracy since its impossible for them to tell if your using a flash cart or not, they both operate in the exact same way."

its discussed here
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=76897


----------



## itjhie (Mar 13, 2008)

guys..
they said the new firmware of g6 works

http://www.handheldsources.com/G6DS/Download.html


----------



## asuri (Mar 13, 2008)

'   flame war coming okay ill try to make this even

square enix DID make a piracy protection BUT it is the fault that r4/m3's FIRMWARE has a BUG that patches the rom so the rom detects it


----------



## archindivide (Mar 13, 2008)

GDragon said:
			
		

> Ok lets get this straight IT IS NOT A COPY PROTECTION! Since at the beginning of the game I couldnt even start it. I updated my firmware and encounter the same thing.... But.... my friend who has a cycloDS never encountered this problem. So far its been dated with R4 and M3 but not CycloDS. Apperently this is a firmware bug....R4 and M3 are almost the same firmware there for the bugs.
> 
> It could also be the ones getting are European DSes wich is also a bug I noticed in M3s. Sometimes when your DS is european and the ROM is USA. The game freezes or gives weird bugs.... I hardly think this is a copy protection its a bug that inniates the end of the game wich I hade with Star Fox 2 on an emulator once. If you held start during a level change you suddenly got END SCORE ENTRY and CREDITS... So this is a FULL BUG in the ROM."
> 
> ...



even if it is a bug you are explaining it completely wrong, and obviously just dont understand so just stfu

that's all im saying so goodnight bitches


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 13, 2008)

itjhie said:
			
		

> guys..
> they said the new firmware of g6 works
> 
> http://www.handheldsources.com/G6DS/Download.html



This "new" firmware is dated 03/05.. so.. I think someone already tested it..


----------



## itjhie (Mar 13, 2008)

in the mean time, lets all play Bunnyz !!
hahaha..


----------



## asuri (Mar 13, 2008)

archindivide said:
			
		

> GDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is pathetic that you join 4 hours ago looking for the answer to this problem. now you dont want it?

it was a small speculation but it still has some proof  *anyone with an emulator has surely experienced this, it would happen in starfox 64 everytime you pushed the start button,*


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 13, 2008)

asuri said:
			
		

> archindivide said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with asuri,I may still be in the newcomer group but at least I know the rules. Note has anypne used the no patch test on a Cyclo DS?


----------



## VatoLoco (Mar 13, 2008)

*NOT WORKING WITH ("Thank you for playing" screens):*
DSTT
G6 Lite (Safe Mode)
M3 Perfect MiniSD
M3 Simply
*R4*
Supercard SD


I've had absolutely no problems running it on my R4 w/1.16 formatted to '/A:64k /FS:FAT'....45mins with no freeze or "thank you"....


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Ah well ... this topic has gotten a little tense and crazy, don't you think?

A definite under-current.

This is a games related site, right?

Games = fun = happy

Big smiles & friendly banter, folx


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't know the point of that post^ I already knew it worked on the CycloDS. Also don't make useless posts like that. I wanted someone to test something for me because I don't have a CycloDS.


----------



## jink84 (Mar 13, 2008)

this reminds me of the unfriendly banter I once experienced at an alcoholics anonymous meeting.  Everyone was rudely helpful only because they had to deal with hiw badly they all wanted a drink


----------



## Crescent (Mar 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> NOT WORKING WITH ("Thank you for playing" screens):
> DSTT
> G6 Lite (Safe Mode)
> M3 Perfect MiniSD
> ...



wait rly?
keep us updated


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 13, 2008)

Damn.... I thought I found a fix for M3/R4 but ended up with the screen. I literally went around the second dungeon 10 times [about an hour collecting everything] and no screen.

BLEH =\

*Posts merged*



			
				VatoLoco said:
			
		

> *NOT WORKING WITH ("Thank you for playing" screens):*
> DSTT
> G6 Lite (Safe Mode)
> M3 Perfect MiniSD
> ...



No. I've been doing this for a while now. Still shows the screen


----------



## Crescent (Mar 13, 2008)

it only happens after you go thru a door
if you stay in the same room
then it wont show the screen


----------



## squall3031 (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone tried it with G6 DS Real ?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 13, 2008)

nels said:
			
		

> it only happens after you go thru a door
> if you stay in the same room
> then it wont show the screen



Yeah I know. I went in and beat the replaced boss to get more items again and again.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 13, 2008)

Well my "fix" failed pretty bad : \. I was trying to use this:

http://home.usay.jp/pc/etc/nds/index_en.html

The R4 Kernel customizer. I really have no idea what it does but it sure did stall that screen for a while. >__>

If anyone knows what the checkmarks are for then probably they probably could find a fix. iono

Eh... an update might come tomorrow anyway


----------



## Rayder (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, I came up with a foolproof fix on MY R4.

I deleted the damn game and won't worry about it any further until either a new firmware fixes it or someone hacks the ROM to make it work.  It's just not that important to me.


----------



## Grimalkin (Mar 13, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Well, I came up with a foolproof fix on MY R4.
> 
> I deleted the damn game and won't worry about it any further until either a new firmware fixes it or someone hacks the ROM to make it work.  It's just not that important to me.



And the winner is...


----------



## fatcamp (Mar 13, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Well, I came up with a foolproof fix on MY R4.
> 
> I deleted the damn game and won't worry about it any further until either a new firmware fixes it or someone hacks the ROM to make it work.  It's just not that important to me.



amen brother


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 13, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Well, I came up with a foolproof fix on MY R4.
> 
> I deleted the damn game and won't worry about it any further until either a new firmware fixes it or someone hacks the ROM to make it work.  It's just not that important to me.



or that. lol

: D

im getting tired of the second dungeon : \


----------



## asuri (Mar 13, 2008)

hey i swear after the first boss the thank you for playing screens were all after the save points i just beat 4th boss  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










   the story is so sad ..


----------



## genmartian (Mar 13, 2008)

guess what, i finished the game xD (im using an r4) even though this "thank you for playing" lol.

all i did was every time i save, i hit the soft reset. so the 20 min timer will reset lol. xD 
so basically:

- play 20 min.
- save
- soft reset
- play 20 min
- etc.

xD


----------



## Maverick_z (Mar 13, 2008)

genmartian said:
			
		

> guess what, i finished the game xD (im using an r4) even though this "thank you for playing" lol.
> 
> all i did was every time i save, i hit the soft reset. so the 20 min timer will reset lol. xD
> so basically:
> ...



good for you. but id rather wait for the firmware fix so i can play the game fully and not in stretches


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 13, 2008)

This works: http://www.n-former.com/3/12/2008/FFCC-RoF...nd-At-Last.html


----------



## Maverick_z (Mar 13, 2008)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> This works: http://www.n-former.com/3/12/2008/FFCC-RoF...nd-At-Last.html



do not click the link above I almost fell for it


----------



## jink84 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> This works: http://www.n-former.com/3/12/2008/FFCC-RoF...nd-At-Last.html




LIKE A CHARM!!! FINALLLYYYYYYY!Y!Y!Y!Y!!!!!!

ZOMG ZOMG ZOMG


----------



## Shock22 (Mar 13, 2008)

jink84 said:
			
		

> Hyperlisk_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seriously, fuck you man.

FUCK YOU.


----------



## serious_sean (Mar 13, 2008)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> This works: http://www.n-former.com/3/12/2008/FFCC-RoF...nd-At-Last.html



Nice, I've been playing for like 1 hr with no crashes, nice job!!


----------



## jink84 (Mar 13, 2008)

Shock22 said:
			
		

> jink84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but... but, i did it for the lulz....


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 13, 2008)

Rickrolling in a popular thread. Wow. Now, that's originality. You, sir, deserve a Nobel prize.


----------



## bladestriker666 (Mar 13, 2008)

ok, i just have a quick question.

i keep seeing M3 Perfect MiniSD, and M3 Simply being mentioned that they dont work.

is M3 lite considered the exact same as one of those 2? and if not has it been tested?

i'm sure if there was a way to prevent patching on the m3 lite or anything else it would have been mentioned so no point asking about that i guess X.x


----------



## Migs (Mar 13, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Social0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for that Weapon xxx.

On my DSTT, I had all the settings put on off and still got the moogle screen.

My friends G6 Real though, he still gets the moogle screen after 2 hours of gameplay using default settings (Don't know what they are and neither does he. He simply claims "I run it as is!" Whatever that means for the G6).



*Posts merged*

Did anyone try that Boxxie release on the Dstt though? I could download it if no one has tryed it yet.


----------



## DespizingU (Mar 13, 2008)

Urza, what exactly did you do to get this to work on the SCDS1? Because I disabled patching for the game, and I just got the Thank you for playing message. I'm using a V2 with latest firmware. 

My rom is trimmed. But...everyone at SCDev.org has gotten the error with patch disabled while using a trimmed and un-trimmed rom. So I don't think me trimming it affected it at all. 

Looks like I'm going to have to play it on my Evo for now.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 13, 2008)

Even trimmed and altered it works with a cycloDS evolution


----------



## ishin (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm really not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but when I changed the SD read speed on my supercard ds one ( I changed it to 25 ) the game's text was all weird, for example : The place where my chars were supposed to be said : Moogle data...
also the equipment menu/item menu said stuff like

wfc?
thorrr!

when I changed the speed back to it's original value all was normal again..
the bit I'm suprised about is the :"moogle data..." part. especially since you see two moogles on that 20min screen.


----------



## hellklown (Mar 13, 2008)

Damn, I wasn't even thinking about playing this game (I don't like the "Crystal Chronicles" series), but after the whole "Moogle screen" affair I'm becoming more and more interested in playing it...
I hope the solution comes soon so I can play it and stop thinking about the game.


----------



## blahman (Mar 13, 2008)

jink84 said:
			
		

> Shock22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



about rick rolling... i like that song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

ok... i'll stop


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 13, 2008)

Well I got my cyclo yesterday and gave this a go and 40 minutes later I'm bored.  So far I'm agreeing with what the reviews are saying, but I will play it some more just to make sure.

Really disappointed with the games released so far this week.


----------



## FinalFantasyFanG (Mar 13, 2008)

Um so like, I have R4, and like the stinky moogles keep like popping up and it's like getting annoying... So like what am I supposed to do? I almost like wanted to break the DS because like I levelled up and it popped up twice already... Is there anyway to fix this?!


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

FinalFantasyFanGirl said:
			
		

> Um so like, I have R4, and like the stinky moogles keep like popping up and it's like getting annoying... So like what am I supposed to do? I almost like wanted to break the DS because like I levelled up and it popped up twice already... Is there anyway to fix this?!



Your penalty for excessive use of the word 'like', is to be forced to read every post in this thread.


----------



## FinalFantasyFanG (Mar 13, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> FinalFantasyFanGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't use it that much... And like I don't wanna read every post in this thread, I already like read the first 10... Isn't that like enough?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't even like understand half of what they were like saying...


----------



## Social0 (Mar 13, 2008)

you're joking right?


----------



## FinalFantasyFanG (Mar 13, 2008)

Social0 said:
			
		

> you're joking right?



Um... do I look like I'm joking? I just want to like play the game in peace... Is that a bad thing? I already like levelled up so much and like that stinky moogle kept popping up... It's annoying...


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Social0 said:
			
		

> you're joking right?



Obviously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Her account was created less than 20 minutes ago ... and, while people may talk like that, they very rarely type that way, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





On a side-note : playing this game on a cart that gets the message ... even though I also have a cart that doesn't get the message ... I have become a speed-run expert for the first two dungeons lol


----------



## kynealdyr (Mar 13, 2008)

FinalFantasyFanGirl said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The valley girls are talking about this over here:  http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=768...p;#entry1027596


----------



## Venko (Mar 13, 2008)

Social0 said:
			
		

> you're joking right?



Like, of course she's not, like, joking, like.

Like, when we don't pay for a game we, like, seriously expect it to work, like, perfectly.


----------



## FinalFantasyFanG (Mar 13, 2008)

kynealdyr said:
			
		

> The valley girls are talking about this over here:  http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=768...p;#entry1027596



Um I'm not from the valley... And that link is like different from what you typed... Hm... That doesn't like really help me with my game... And like that guy looks so weird... Eew.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Someone else Rick Roll'd in the same thread? ... nice work, my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hard to catch two fish in the same pond, with the same bait


----------



## FinalFantasyFanG (Mar 13, 2008)

Venko said:
			
		

> Social0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See, this person says like more than I do... And I never like say I expect it to work perfectly. I just like asked if there's a way to fix it... Gosh.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

FinalFantasyFanGirl said:
			
		

> Venko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Highly un*LIKE*ly that you will see a working fix any time soon ... the argument is still on-going as to what causes it.


----------



## FinalFantasyFanG (Mar 13, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Highly un*LIKE*ly that you will see a working fix any time soon ... the argument is still on-going as to what causes it.



Oh.. okay. Is it like very serious? Like a virus type of thing or something like that? When do you think it's like gonna be fixed?


----------



## Venko (Mar 13, 2008)

FinalFantasyFanGirl said:
			
		

> Venko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like, I know. I'm, like, outstanded, nobody is helping you with something which is, like, currently unfixable except by the, like, R4 team. I mean, like, we're meant to be able to, like, magically fix the R4 firmware, like, right?

It's not, like, a virus. It's, like, copy protection.


----------



## FinalFantasyFanG (Mar 13, 2008)

Venko said:
			
		

> Like, I know. I'm, like, outstanded, nobody is helping you with something which is, like, currently unfixable except by the, like, R4 team. I mean, like, we're meant to be able to, like, magically fix the R4 firmware, like, right?



Um... what does that mean? I don't even like understand...


----------



## Venko (Mar 13, 2008)

FinalFantasyFanGirl said:
			
		

> Venko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's simple, really. The team that produces the R4 card haven't released a new version of the firmware that can play this game yet. It appears to have some form of copy protection which the R4 is unable to break.

*[Edit]* Oops, I mean...

Like, the team that, like, produces the R4 card haven't, like, released a new version of the firmware that can, like, play this game yet. It appears to have some form of, like, copy protection which the R4, like, is unable to break.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

FinalFantasyFanGirl said:
			
		

> Venko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right ... benefit of the doubt time ...

Basically, either the game needs a patch to fix it, or the carts ... like the R4 ... need a fix to let them play the game properly.

We don't know which will happen, and we don't know when.

That's all we know.


----------



## FinalFantasyFanG (Mar 13, 2008)

Venko said:
			
		

> Like, the team that, like, produces the R4 card haven't, like, released a new version of the firmware that can, like, play this game yet. It appears to have some form of, like, copy protection which the R4, like, is unable to break.



Um... so well like I just have to wait right?


----------



## Venko (Mar 13, 2008)

FinalFantasyFanGirl said:
			
		

> Venko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's, like, correct.


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 13, 2008)

................................................................................
................................................................................
................................................................................
................................................................................
................................................................................
................................................................................
................................................................................
.............................


----------



## FinalFantasyFanG (Mar 13, 2008)

Venko said:
			
		

> That's, like, correct.



Oh okay well thank you...


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

pare com o absurdo aleatório


EDIT : I can't believe this was my 100th post


----------



## Nicky33 (Mar 13, 2008)

This topic is like flooded with useless posts like this one.


----------



## Costello (Mar 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This topic is like flooded with useless posts like this one.


That's why we're going to put an end to the useless comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you everyone.


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 13, 2008)

the  entire fucking thread is useless shut it down.  i dont even care about the fucking game anymore


----------



## kenet.deluxe (Mar 13, 2008)

Let's just all buy it...
Problem solved!


----------



## FinalFantasyFanG (Mar 13, 2008)

Infidel Dog said:
			
		

> the  entire fucking thread is useless shut it down.  i dont even care about the fucking game anymore



Oh em gee... Don't do that! I want to like finish the game! Those twins are like so cuuute! And it's a good game too! Don't be mean! GR


----------



## Sin Harvest (Mar 13, 2008)

For all the people who believe the Moogle message is a copy protection look at the ROM through a hex editor "chishm" is mentioned at 0fb166... Maybe they hired Chishm to find a way to stop pirating XD...


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

kenet.deluxe said:
			
		

> Let's just all buy it...
> Problem solved!
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha

Well, even if you turn out to be this thread's lonelygirl15, at least you made me laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is a good game, actually ... to be fair, this whole moogle message malarkey has made me give it a proper play, as opposed to a cursory one to see what I thought.


----------



## FinalFantasyFanG (Mar 13, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> hahaha
> 
> Well, even if you turn out to be this thread's lonelygirl15, at least you made me laugh
> 
> ...



Um... isn't that the liar girl from like youtube or something? Eek, I'm not her! Um... what do you mean like cursory one? I don't get it...


----------



## Sin Harvest (Mar 13, 2008)

Also further hex diving (cause I was bored) suggests that the European version won't be much different as this ROM already has the other languages so I don't see them doing much modifying on the ROM.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

FinalFantasyFanGirl said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feared that would be the case.


----------



## buddha-kun (Mar 13, 2008)

Okay, i've just beaten Story Mode, and finished up to the credits.. it ends with the SE logo and then reverts you to save your file (for new game+ )

and *you dont get to see the "thanks for playing" screen*... maybe if you finish multiplayer mode, but i doubt it,


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Buddha-Kan, thanks for clearing that up.


감사합니다.

(Sorry if that isn't quite right)


----------



## FinalFantasyFanG (Mar 13, 2008)

buddha-kun said:
			
		

> Okay, i've just beaten Story Mode, and finished up to the credits.. it ends with the SE logo and then reverts you to save your file (for new game+ )
> 
> and *you dont get to see the "thanks for playing" screen*... maybe if you finish multiplayer mode, but i doubt it,



Like oh my god... Now that isn't right at all! So it's like okay on your game for the whole time and like the dang moogle just popped up on mine?! Ugh


----------



## berlinka (Mar 13, 2008)

It's like ohmygod, a total bummer for like everyone that wants to, like, play this game, but then there's like so many games we CAN, like, play that I think like ohmygod, can we not, like, just for once, like, PAY, for, like, this like game? Especially since one wants to, like, play this very very very much... Or is it like paying for like a game is like GROSS!


----------



## FinalFantasyFanG (Mar 13, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> It's like ohmygod, a total bummer for like everyone that wants to, like, play this game, but then there's like so many games we CAN, like, play that I think like ohmygod, can we not, like, just for once, like, PAY, for, like, this like game? Especially since one wants to, like, play this very very very much... Or is it like paying for like a game is like GROSS!



Well like I payed to buy the crystal chronicles for gamecube... and it sucked... seriously... so like, don't tell me what to do. You ain't my mama..

PS - That's an ugly pic


----------



## DemonHunt (Mar 13, 2008)

For every game you buy, Nintendo shuts down an orphanage. Fact.


----------



## FinalFantasyFanG (Mar 13, 2008)

DemonHunt said:
			
		

> For every game you buy, Nintendo shuts down an orphanage. Fact.



Why  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's like so sad...


----------



## AzureBoi (Mar 13, 2008)

Haha just had to join eh? =P Tis time to wait fer it


----------



## DemonHunt (Mar 13, 2008)

...and you dont want to know what EA does when you buy one of their games...


----------



## FinalFantasyFanG (Mar 13, 2008)

What is it?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

DemonHunt said:
			
		

> ...and you dont want to know what EA does when you buy one of their games...



Well, I know that some of EA's profits go into forming rape squads.


----------



## DemonHunt (Mar 13, 2008)

EA executives kill a puppy and use its fur as slippers.

*Posts merged*



			
				thebobevil said:
			
		

> Well, I know that some of EA's profits go into forming rape squads.



That too..


----------



## FinalFantasyFanG (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh em gee... Wait a minute... There isn't no puppy slipper. Don't lie to me. And like what the heck is forming rape squad? Okay well I'm like sleepy and I don't have time to like think. So you people need to stop lying.


----------



## AzureBoi (Mar 13, 2008)

Have you not seen slippers with puppy faces? =P


This is quite off topic ey ...


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

AzureBoi said:
			
		

> Have you not seen slippers with puppy faces? =P
> 
> 
> This is quite off topic ey ...



Discussing the evils of EA is never off-topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avoiding issues like this is how the Nazis rose to power in Germany, ya know.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 13, 2008)

You should hope the EU or Multi-5 Version won´t have that "Thank you for playing!!" screen


----------



## AzureBoi (Mar 13, 2008)

I reckon it still will unfortunately =/


----------



## masterful (Mar 13, 2008)

There's this guy/group/whatever called _b0XXle_ claming that they modified the ROM to stop the TYFP screen. I'm not sure of the source, but here's a quotation:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "Game: Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles - Ring of Fates
> System: Nintendo DS
> Release Group: b0XXle
> 
> Why is it realeased again? b0XXle has fixed the "Thank you for playing!" screen error. It no longer does it! ROM has been re-dumped, injected with ARM7fix, and ran through the M3 game manager using 4xDMA/Force R/W. The result? No more "Thank you for playing screen!" And a 100% working game. Enjoy."


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Me, too ... especially as it's been confirmed that the US version already contains all the different languages within it's code already.

All they will have to do for the Euro version is add a language select screen.

*Posts merged*



			
				masterful said:
			
		

> There's this guy/group/whatever called _b0XXle_ claming that they modified the ROM to stop the TYFP screen. I'm not sure of the source, but here's a quotation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The b0xxle thing is BS ... loads of us on here tested it yesterday ... just get white screens ... totally unplayable.


----------



## masterful (Mar 13, 2008)

Orly? That sucks.


----------



## diew (Mar 13, 2008)

People like infidel dog and finalfantasyfangirl shouldn't be allowed to post anymore as they don't really contribute to this thread except to get their post counts up.  I've been here for the past three days reading all 53+ pages as I am currently waiting for some kind of patch from the developers of individual flash cart to try to fix this problem.  For three pages or so, infidel dog has posted nothing but "spam" and I'm surprised the administrators or moderators have done nothing about this =/

People who just joined should seriously read the past pages of this topic as many people are always asking the same question which is "does this work on my so and so cart?" 
Let me quote VataLoco on his post on page 47:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> NOT WORKING WITH ("Thank you for playing" screens):
> *DSTT
> G6 Lite (Safe Mode)
> M3 Perfect MiniSD
> ...



People should seriously be more patient and stop whining about not being able to buy a free game you can easily download off the net.  And yes I believe my post is probably not helpful during this situation of bitching and whining about this game, but just as Rayder said before, just wait for a new patch or a hack for the rom.  Other than that, the best and most SIMPLE solution to not being able to play the game is to BUY the game.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

diew said:
			
		

> ... the best and most SIMPLE solution to not being able to play the game is to BUY the game.



Not that simple when you don't live in a country where the game has been released, sadly.


----------



## gumbyscout (Mar 13, 2008)

diew said:
			
		

> People like infidel dog and finalfantasyfangirl shouldn't be allowed to post anymore as they don't really contribute to this thread except to get their post counts up.  I've been here for the past three days reading all 53+ pages as I am currently waiting for some kind of patch from the developers of individual flash cart to try to fix this problem.  For three pages or so, infidel dog has posted nothing but "spam" and I'm surprised the administrators or moderators have done nothing about this =/
> 
> People who just joined should seriously read the past pages of this topic as many people are always asking the same question which is "does this work on my so and so cart?"
> Let me quote VataLoco on his post on page 47:
> ...



It doesn't work on the EZV either. Why does no one what to post that in their "not working" lists :/.


----------



## masterful (Mar 13, 2008)

I've actually ordered the game from Play-Asia just now, it'll be next week till I'll be able to play it. I'll give it a whirl nonetheless, it'll be like playing a demo while I wait.


----------



## diew (Mar 13, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> diew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm, since you live in the UK, I believe that is Europe(?) I hate geography and don't really care about the different countries in the world, but here's release dates taken from Wikipedia
JP August 23, 2007
NA March 11, 2008
AUS March 20, 2008
EU March 21, 2008
Just wait for the it to be released in your country or IMPORT the game, but cost more though =X

And for gumbyscout, I've also read that the EZV is not compatible with the game as well, I just quoted a member on what he stated.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Not only do I wish we had the same release dates for games as the US, here in the UK, but I also wish we paid the same low prices that Americans pay, too.

I know the Aussies in the house feel that sentiment, too.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 13, 2008)

This Rom can be hacked into MULTI-5!
I dunno,but perhaps (perhaps 50%) the TYFP-Screen could be fixxed in a way,if you try to hack it in to M5? 
I can´t hack so good xD...So I can´t try to look,if it works.But perhaps someone of you has got enough knowledge to test it for us?


----------



## masterful (Mar 13, 2008)

WTF? Oh wait, I'll be getting it about $10-20 cheaper anyway, not to mention a little bit earlier (hopefully).


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

masterful said:
			
		

> WTF? Oh wait, I'll be getting it about $10-20 cheaper anyway, not to mention a little bit earlier (hopefully).



The Australian release date is one week from today ... a day before the UK release date.


----------



## AzureBoi (Mar 13, 2008)

I did not know that huh xD


----------



## masterful (Mar 13, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> masterful said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I already ordered without checking the AUS release date, so I just hope shipping doesn't take longer than 3-7 business days :/ It shouldn't, P-A is pretty speedy.


----------



## Drusenija (Mar 13, 2008)

It _is_ incredibly tempting to just go out and buy it, especially since I have a G6 Lite slot 2 cart which I seriously doubt is going to receive a firmware update just for this. I wonder what the AU retail cost'll be? Probably around AU$80 >.


----------



## AzureBoi (Mar 13, 2008)

ya think there'll be an R4 update for this cuz im really not bothered to go buy one =P


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

US price for this game : 39.99 USD

Australian price for this game : 69.95 AUD

UK price for this game : 29.99 GBP


29.99 GBP = 61.06 USD

69.95 AUD = 65.67 USD

39.99 USD = 19.64 GBP / 42.59 AUD


----------



## masterful (Mar 13, 2008)

Heya Dru 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yeah, I was guessing about $70-80. Looks like ebgames is selling it for $70. 

Edit:
Play-Asia is selling the US ver. for ~49.23 AUD btw.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 13, 2008)

On some chinese sites i saw they were able to translate the game in chinese.

AS i said before arm7 fix is useless.

I would also appreciate if some smart people stop spamming  this thread ...  i read the full 54 pages too ^^

For  R4 owners do you try Moogle painting on the first save point ? Is that working for you ?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> On some chinese sites i saw they were able to translate the game in chinese.



They translated the Japanese version into Chinese ... not a huge stretch, as they coiuld leave the kanji untouched, and just change the katakana & hiragana.


----------



## Drusenija (Mar 13, 2008)

Makes you wonder why games are so expensive here when it's the same damn game! *sighs* And hi Masterful


----------



## Migs (Mar 13, 2008)

I called the Distributer that handles Nintendo DS in South Africa and was pretty shocked to hear the following...

"Final Fantasy Crystal what? could you repeat that again? We don't have that game in our catalogs of games released or soon to be released yet. Can I have your phone number so we can call you back when we know further information?"

This was yesterday. Bah.

Usually, we get our titles a week or even a month after the Brits get theres. But when it comes to this Disto Group, they pretty much release the games they think will sell.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bugger.


So, for those that say 'go buy the game', well I clearly can't. Have to import the damn thing from the UK. It won't cost me 30 pounds, try 50 or even 60 with postage on for size.

Is the game *really* worth that price? You tell me, I only just finished beating the first boss and left it at that...

By the way, the (b0XXle) [PATCHED AND WORKING 100%] release is crap. get white screens on the DSTT using default settings running V1.08 firmware.


----------



## AzureBoi (Mar 13, 2008)

I actually haven't tried Ring of Fates on my ds R4 but my friend has an yeah it didn't really work , something about a white screen i recall.


----------



## Sin Harvest (Mar 13, 2008)

Wouldn't it better to buy a M3 Real or one of the working Slot-1 device 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or a better option is if Slot-2 devices work is to buy one to go with your existing Slot-1.


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 13, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> For  R4 owners do you try Moogle painting on the first save point ? Is that working for you ?


Yes it is.  Working just fine.  

Man, this thread has turned into a huge pile of suck.  Getting pretty difficult to navigate through all the garbage to find any actual info.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Migs said:
			
		

> So, for those that say 'go buy the game', well I clearly can't. Have to import the damn thing from the UK. It won't cost me 30 pounds, try 50 or even 60 with postage on for size.



Have you thought about getting the US version from Play-Asia? ... will be cheaper than getting the UK version from the UK.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 13, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> US price for this game : 39.99 USD
> 
> Australian price for this game : 69.95 AUD
> 
> ...



You think that is too much?
Brazilian price for the game: 200 BRL = aprox. 118 USD

and that's why I don't buy games..


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just helped me prove my point ... the US gets the best of both worlds ... earlier releases (99.9% of the time) and lower prices.


----------



## commdante (Mar 13, 2008)

MIGS, check your pm for a nice import store (free shipping worldwide on most of their items). Dunno if "commercials" are accepted here, so I pm-ed it.
(And don't care much about reading the faq for it after all this pages, especially those anoying lonelygirl15 posts :-r, stopped reading them after the first few).
It's cheaper for me to import games then buy them locally.
It's no fun anymore to buy a game in europ in a store. :-/ Good old days when games were still nicely boxed and about 30-35 euro with a nice full color manual. I bought almost every game I liked back then, now I check for MP, replay value etc. (And also live on my own now, so got those bills to pay too.)

Anywayz, I think it's a real shame they have removed the MP online part, was a no-brainer to import for me if it still had it. Now I'm not so sure, guess I'll search for some reviews.


----------



## Shock22 (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, the prices really are crap huh.

Im in Australia and I had no idea we payed so much for them. Thats complete BS.

As for FinalFantasyFanGirl: Obvious, like troll, is like, obvious. Oh em gee.
If shes not a troll, then thats just... wow.

Anyway, Ive read all the posts up till here, Ive been lurking since this thread started.

I think it should be closed or something until theres an actual answer. These last 20 or so pages are just full of crap...


----------



## Migs (Mar 13, 2008)

Sin Harvest said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it better to buy a M3 Real or one of the working Slot-1 device
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, buying from Europe is cheap, in comparison to buying *anything* in the US or Asia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have to get some friends together and buy in bulk in order to save some money on the postage.

You see, what screws me on pricing is what South African Customs will charge for the item I bought overseas. For the UK, I have a sister living there that can send it over and declare it as a gift and such. Elsewhere, well, they won't do such a thing.

Heck, Customs over here even open up packages to check the contents. Sometimes they charge you extra if the item can be bought locally and not charge you if it's really an item that has to be bought.  It's pretty much up to the person at customs looking at your parcel that makes the decision. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the info anyway guys.

I'll buy the Edge IF the next Square-Enix Title has the same problem as this one.


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 13, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Even trimmed and altered it works with a cycloDS evolution


Trimmed would make sense, but would you mind explaining what you mean by altered?  

Hopefully there will be some more testing done in this area.  Trying to get a hacked rom to "break" on a CycloDS or an emulator.  If someone could alter the rom in a way that would cause the moogle screen on a cart that was previously working fine, it would go a long way towards proving the copy protection theory.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Play-Asia, and many other Hong Kong based sellers, will mark items as a gift if you ask them to, prior to placing your order.


----------



## DemonHunt (Mar 13, 2008)

When I used to live in South Africa, I ordered a book from the UK, which at the time cost £9.99, I had to pay £18 for the bloody thing. Glad I have left that god forsaken land.


----------



## commdante (Mar 13, 2008)

@Migs

Yeah, customs can be quite anoying. That shop I mentioned earlier luckily sends them from within europe, so no customs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess they send the games with a container or something and distribute them via mail "locally". No idea how it's done for South Africa though.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

commdante said:
			
		

> @Migs
> 
> Yeah, customs can be quite anoying. That shop I mentioned earlier luckily sends them from within europe, so no customs
> 
> ...



Is it CD-WOW?


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 13, 2008)

So i finally get it working without the annoying screen on my G6 lite too ... half an hour so far ... It as nothing to do with a new protection just a initial save format problem. I converted one of my cycloDS save to g6 lite sav.0 ( thanks sunny ;-)  ... and so far it works

Szyslak i altered the rom files without getting the infamous problem also changing things like langage or wifi...


----------



## commdante (Mar 13, 2008)

No, dvdboxoffice.com (guess you can just name shops here).

And it's even a little cheaper if you pay in dollars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shipping is a little infrequent though, usually a week, but sometimes up to 2.5 weeks. Hell, shipping is free and they ship from within Europe (usually from sweden or germany) so no customs.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> So i finally get it working without the annoying screen on my G6 lite too ... half an hour so far ... It as nothing to do with a new protection just a save format problem
> 
> That can't be true, as I copied over my M3 Simply save file for the game into my CycloDS and carried on playing from where I'd left off ... 90 minutes of play time in, and no message.
> 
> ...



I've bought from them myself ... got my US Wii from there ... good, but erratic shipping ... I have since found a few UK-based importers that allow me to get 95% of my import titles here, rather than ordering from overseas anymore ... but still can't find one that carries everything I try to find.

There's an indie shop near me that gets most of the games & hardware I want, which is nice.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 13, 2008)

You do it the wrong way ... the cycloDS works anyway and was able to manage your save datas ...  the g6 lite initial save was wrong.

I don't know for R4 & so ... trust me or not i'm not kidding !


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> You do it the wrong way ... the cycloDS works anyway the g6 lite initial save was wrong.
> 
> I don't know for R4 & so ... trust me or not i'm not kidding !



So, what you are saying is, that if I copy my CycloDS save into my M3 SImply, that it will play normally, with no Moogle Message Malarkey?

If this is accurate, and works, then all people will need to do is make a save, at the earliest possible point in the game, convert that save file to all the different non-working carts save formats, and host those files on the net.


----------



## Kawo (Mar 13, 2008)

But if I use the R4 with the M3 real software what happen?


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 13, 2008)

Don't know for M3 but CycloDS evolution to G6 lite ( DOFAT Forced R/W )  via Sunny converter seems to work just well ...* so far *

I started from a  17:04 Lvl 3 Hill Caves save.

You may try and report !

The only check i saw so far is the save file itself so if you alter the good datas inside a file it will give you a "no data" in the one of your three save banks. Perhaps further check in the game will fail but as i said so far ... so good ;-)


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

I can't see how it's a save issue, though ... as I have tested the game from the beginning without ever saving ... I have played the early bits of this game a lot lol ... and get the message.


----------



## _Oz_ (Mar 13, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Don't know for M3 but CycloDS evolution to G6 lite ( DOFAT Forced R/W )  via Sunny converter seems to work just well ...* so far *
> 
> You may try and report !



I would try, actually (why the hell not, even though it doesn't make much sense - I can spare another 30 minutes), but I don't have CycloDS save, only M3 Perfect card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Any possibility of sharing the sav?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Mar 13, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> GH0ST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can someone please check this?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be honest, I'd be surprised if it did work.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Mar 13, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> HaniKazmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, but it is an idea and it could turn out to fix the problem.


----------



## Grimalkin (Mar 13, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I can't see how it's a save issue, though ... as I have tested the game from the beginning without ever saving ... I have played the early bits of this game a lot lol ... and get the message.



Well, it could be the initial sav itself; like the R4/Simply creates that save file before it starts the game.

Although, I can't think of anything for "why" it would fix the problem.


----------



## Minox (Mar 13, 2008)

Post misplaced, delete please.


----------



## nox_nono56 (Mar 13, 2008)

...Unfortunately, it won't help for the multiplayer mode, right?  (I hope I'm wrong! :  )


----------



## Nehle (Mar 13, 2008)

Maybe it only checks integrity on the first startup and then saves the result. Though that would be stupid, it's an explanation at least


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Grimalkin said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The save file in my CycloDS started off in my M3 Simply ... hmmm, though I suppose the CycloDS could have altered that file when it first loaded it.


----------



## PeaCe (Mar 13, 2008)

@GHOST

would u please upload ur first CycloDS save file ?
thanks.


----------



## Migs (Mar 13, 2008)

PeaCe said:
			
		

> @GHOST
> 
> can u upload the save of first save point of your CycloDS saves ?
> thanks.
> ...




Ditto, I can test it on my Dstt as well.


----------



## nox_nono56 (Mar 13, 2008)

Could someone please put a CycloDS savegame on Rapidshare or MegaUpload so that we can try this trick?..... Please!!

Thanks in advance! : )


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 13, 2008)

Hope it helps  http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=1982


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Here's a .sav file from me, also.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YPQJKF1R

This started off on an M3 Simply, then went onto a CycloDS.


----------



## nox_nono56 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Ghost!

Merci! ^^ On va pouvoir tester au moins......!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 13, 2008)

o-kay..ive done HEAVY reasearch..chatted with DS HOMEBREW coders...and i know the problem

[*COMMENTS TAKEN FROM SOME WEBSITE*]

*Some guy - *

This game makes a CRC (copy right Code) -check at certain points; if the size is correct the game continues if not the "thanks for playing" appears.

So, if the flashcard uses clean roms (dsreal,cyclo,no$gba) the CRC will be correct and the game runs fine.
If the rom is trimmed or patched the CRC is altered and the game stops (after 20 min).
R4 and M3 use clean roms, but auto-patch the rom while loading.

*another person* - the R4 can't execute clean roms. The roms you put on your microSD might be clean (correct CRC), but the moment you select a game from the menu, the R4 patches the rom on-the-fly as it loads into the R4 internal memory (wrong CRC).

*another user* - Does the jap version have this problem?. If not has anyone tried extracting the usa and jap roms and switching language files around?

*response from other user* - 
That sounds so crazy it might just work. I think I'll give it a try!

*from some V.I.P member* - Hmmm this is quite a funny turn of events 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It does not work on some Flash carts but seems to work just fine on on a DS emulator. I just tested it for a bit because I expect n00bs on another forum to soon show up and ask all sorts of questions about it. I played for like 40 minutes and beat the first boss in that training dungeon (that scorpion thing) and then got back home and woke up and I assume I am supposed to go take another crack at that training dungeon but I had had enough for now. No thank you for playing message ever appeared.

The emu I used was no$gba by the way and aside from a bit of a crackle with the sound it ran the game flawlessly. Either the latest donate to get it early version (2.6a) or the latest free version (2.6) should be able to play the game just fine once setup propperly. Be aware though that you have to save like you would on a regular DS (no special saveing for DS games supported at this stage) and that once you have saved you should reload (not reset) the game to ensure that that save it makes actually written to the harddrive (a small bug no$gba still has). If using version 2.6 you have to set the savetype manually which would be whatever savetype AdvanceScene gives you divided by 8. I suggest using the nocash renderer.

from me - playing this on no$bga works fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (maybe a couple of buzzes in the sound every once in a while..but the NEW DONATE VERSION is the one that is confirmed....i suggest you torrent it if you dont donate. (i can't give link to it...might be considered "warez")

[*END OF QUOTES*]

oh and about dslazy editing...it MAY be possible..if SquareSoft (that right..i HATE their new name..SquareEnix. doesn't make any sense) diddnt get agressive with this and give 2 white screens if anyone mucks with the CRC checker...BUT its sounds so crazy..it just might work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The World Ends With you, final Fantasy tactics A2 (U) and, Kingdom Hearts ds wil probably have this crap too cause sqaure is seeing what we are going through.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> o-kay..ive done HEAVY reasearch..chatted with DS HOMEBREW coders...and i know the problem
> 
> this is what one guy told me -
> 
> ...



Nice post ... sadly, this has all been covered on here, over the past two days.

We already knew all this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice job, though.

Oh, and trimming the rom does not cause the issue ... you can trim away, to your heart's content.

Oh, and CRC does not mean 'copy right code', it means 'cyclic redundancy check'.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 13, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Grimalkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If it really works with the save-file from cycloDS or so on the R4/M3 it´ll be GREAT

So...
Here is a save-file Converter,where you can convert save-files for example a R4 save into CycloDS save or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope someone has the time to test,if it´s working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Link: http://www.shunyweb.info/convert.php


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

You don't need to convert .sav files between M3 Simply, R4 & CycloDS ... the ,sav files are compatible straight away.


----------



## mkoo (Mar 13, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> o-kay..ive done HEAVY reasearch..chatted with DS HOMEBREW coders...and i know the problem
> 
> this is what one guy told me -
> 
> ...



Actually CRC stands for _Cyclic redundancy check_


----------



## NoSoulX (Mar 13, 2008)

How's this done for M3 CF?


----------



## Migs (Mar 13, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Migs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh*
Yeah, I hear you, I feel like leaving sometimes. Only thing making me stay is the weather climate (I Like It Hot!) and my family (Parents and God Parents).


----------



## Damian1990 (Mar 13, 2008)

can somebody try to run a hardware dump of a other flashcard on r4 to run this


----------



## Migs (Mar 13, 2008)

commdante said:
			
		

> @Migs
> 
> Yeah, customs can be quite anoying. That shop I mentioned earlier luckily sends them from within europe, so no customs
> 
> ...



Just too let you know, not everyone can download from Megaupload even with their cursed plugin.
Heres a taster...

'All download slots assigned to your country (South Africa) are currently in use. Please try again in a few hours or install the Megaupload Toolbar for immediate access - with the toolbar installed, there are no more slot limitations for you!'

Trust me, it will say that *all* the time. absolutely can not be used for some people.

But thank you for the upload, it's very much appreciated.


----------



## pristinemog (Mar 13, 2008)

Just got the Thank You screen using the save posted on GBAtemp :[

Using the R4DS, by the way.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 13, 2008)

Damian1990 said:
			
		

> can somebody try to run a hardware dump of a other flashcard on r4 to run this




Like I said...
Try to convert the save-files between the FlashCards...
Here´s the link: http://www.shunyweb.info/convert.php
-----
Perhaps it helps and there is no more "Thank you for playing!!"-Screens with the saves of flashCards,wich work with FF CC : RoF?


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 13, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> [COMMENTS TAKEN FROM ...]
> 
> this is what one guy told me -
> 
> This game makes a CRC (*copy right Code*) -check at certain points; if the size is correct the game continues if not the "thanks for playing" appears.



LOL. Being that site, I'm not surprised at all...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Edited. Better not publicise it...


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

pristinemog said:
			
		

> Just got the Thank You screen using the save posted on GBAtemp :[
> 
> Using the R4DS, by the way.



Well, looks like I was sadly correct about the whole save thing.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 13, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> pristinemog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why the HELL don´t you try to convert your Save-File with that Converter-Site nad try to start it with a R4/M3 Simply? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Instead of posting here f****** shit ...


----------



## B4mV (Mar 13, 2008)

i have no "thanks for plying" sreen after 4 hours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have a R4 Card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and i have a german DS so it's proberly the ds ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and no people in german have that problem,so the people that is asked...


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why don't you bite me?

I posted one of my save files for people to test ... the game works fine for me.

Where do you get off swearing at me, you clown?


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 13, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



F****** shit like your post? Why can't *you* do it instead of spamming this thread? It's amazing how people overreact over a bloody game...


----------



## Migs (Mar 13, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Hope it helps  http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=1982



Currently testing it as-is onto my DSTT right now.
If it fails, will see if I can convert it.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 13, 2008)

So far after one hour i've got no nag screen anymore from my G6 lite. ( i put the file to sav.0 .1 and  .2 *and from 0 to memory* )

I also tested various things from emulators ( ideas and No$Gba ).

I add a single nag screen after coming back from the Big city into the caves and defeating the skeletons behind the magical doors. After 50 minutes .... So i guess  it is till possible to get some later.

After further tests from the same backup i was not able to reproduce this single one again ... so far ... now over one hour ... 

Perhaps some slot 2 cards will work in memory like the G6 lite and others failed at next disk access ?
As a last suggestion if it fails for you try to put the file as read only...

Weird isn't it ? 

I guess this is no  really a special protection but save issues with some cards i will not dig further since my interest in hacking a game is more than low ...  i'm just curious about new schemes... and i like digging into ressources.

I wait  the European version now and i'm on the way to BUY IT since my son appreciates the game very much ^^ 

So people if you really like a game because you spent lot of time on it please just Buy it ! Some people are working hard for it !

If you dislike some games ... i understand ... don't even talk about them : Don't waste your time there is a lot of good homebrew made by nice people all around ;-) 

Check my signature ;-)

That's my final word ! Happy gaming everybody !


----------



## Tidus1177 (Mar 13, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> I also got the "thanks for playing" screen on my M3 Simply.
> 
> Has anyone had that error on a cart other than the R4/M3 Simply?





I Also get it on te supercard


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 13, 2008)

B4mV said:
			
		

> i have no "thanks for plying" sreen after 4 hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey ya,

How did you get FF CC : RoF working on your R4?
I mean I have got a german DS,too.But unfortunately it doesn´t work -.-
And wich firmware do you use at present?^^


----------



## pasc (Mar 13, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> o-kay..ive done HEAVY reasearch..chatted with DS HOMEBREW coders...and i know the problem
> 
> [*COMMENTS TAKEN FROM SOME WEBSITE*]
> 
> ...



Say... you don´t mean my comment and therefore assiocate me with VIP, do you ?

@Zerrix: He clearly stated that he isn´t german... 

If you need to speak germsn pm me if necessary cause this is a english board.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 13, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol xD
But his English was very bad,so I thought he´s really german xD
But I changed it into English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Perhaps he can understand it now^^


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 13, 2008)

no...some VIP of another site...im not revealing any names as some members here  at gbatemp maybe members "THERE"

UPDATE FROM -  That sounds so crazy it might just work. I think I'll give it a try!

UPDATE  - Well, the farthest I got in my Frankenstein's rom project was to switch sound files. It worked perfectly, the characters were speaking English but the text was still in Japanese. I think I was messing with some vital system file, I'd never hacked a DS rom before. But I think it's possible, if I managed to change the sound files, why not the text? If someone with some experience would try we could see.

I used DSbuff, by the way.

[END OF QUOTE]

maybe it can be done?


----------



## Migs (Mar 13, 2008)

Using Ghosts sav and selected sav number 2, I played for 30 minutes so far. Already in town now.

I only noticed now that ghost did have a sav for the beginning of the game, so I will restart from there.

So far, this experiment is looking promising.


----------



## darkpunk24 (Mar 13, 2008)

Wich of two saves i have to download for don't show Thanks For Playing?

Ps. Sorry for my bad english..


----------



## B4mV (Mar 13, 2008)

i know my english is the worst!!! xD
i have the firmware 1.16 on my R4


----------



## darkpunk24 (Mar 13, 2008)

Me too have the 1.16 firmware, but not working..


----------



## Migs (Mar 13, 2008)

Using Ghosts sav, I still get the 'Thanks for playing' Moogle screen.

It happened just when you are about to go to the city. I decided to go back to the caves again to do some more leveling up. Then thats when the Moogle screen Hit.

Time was 45 minutes, including the 20 minutes that Ghost had already played into the game.

Got to admit, this looks to be a fun game. Reminds me alot of Zelda: Ocarina Of Time.

Will play some more as-is, live with the damn Moogle screen until a solution is found.

After playing some more, I'll decide if I'll buy it.

Thanks for the save file though Ghost!


*Posts merged*

Oh, I'm using a UK NDSL with the DSTT running firmware V1.08 from Neoflash running with DMA on and Soft Reset and Cheats off.


----------



## tapsel (Mar 13, 2008)

commdante said:
			
		

> @Migs
> 
> Just too let you know, not everyone can download from Megaupload even with their cursed plugin.
> Heres a taster...
> ...



I don't know about Megaupload, but usually if a website is restricted somehow from a certain country, configuring a webproxy from a different country (say the US or Russia) in your browser should do the trick.


----------



## darkpunk24 (Mar 13, 2008)

Someone can try the save file from ghost on r4 firmware 1.16?
Anyway..i remember you that there is another one save(this is in megaupload) by the cyclo ds revolution

This is the link: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YPQJKF1R
Can you try this too?


----------



## PeaCe (Mar 13, 2008)

is there anyone here use GHOST save file on G6 lite ?


----------



## Helveteskuken (Mar 13, 2008)

PeaCe said:
			
		

> is there anyone here use GHOST save file on G6 lite ?



I did, but it gave me the moogle screen


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 13, 2008)

Am I the only one who's actually more excited to see _how_ the different teams and particular users _solve_ this problem than to actually _playing_ the game?

What can I say... I love all this hacking/deving fuzz


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

I find it unlikely that where your DS is from will make any kind of difference ... especially as they are all manufactured in the same place.

The only differences are the power supply that comes with them, and the default language.


----------



## philco1 (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm more interested in seeing what team hacks it first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... I'm surprised it has taken so long to release a fix.


----------



## skyfallen (Mar 13, 2008)

Yup , using ghost sav file, the Thank you screen still appear,
oh well , wait for new R4 patch to be out


----------



## elfsander (Mar 13, 2008)

It's not a simple thing to hack.


----------



## soulDSlever (Mar 13, 2008)

If you search around you can find a patched version of the rom by boXXle.

I found this info here: SCdev

Currently torrenting it right now. You should be able to find it if you google around. Lemme know if it works!


----------



## kenet.deluxe (Mar 13, 2008)

soulDSlever said:
			
		

> If you search around you can find a patched version of the rom by boXXle.
> 
> I found this info here: SCdev
> 
> Currently torrenting it right now. You should be able to find it if you google around. Lemme know if it works!



Don't wast your time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It doesn't work.


----------



## Toutatis (Mar 13, 2008)

soulDSlever said:
			
		

> If you search around you can find a patched version of the rom by boXXle.
> 
> I found this info here: SCdev
> 
> Currently torrenting it right now. You should be able to find it if you google around. Lemme know if it works!



It doesn't.


----------



## Migs (Mar 13, 2008)

Personally, I think the real question lyes with how do flash carts like the Cyclo work compared to failing flashcarts like the R4 and Dstt when it comes to FFCCROF.

Could the problem be solved in Firmware or does the entire unit have to be scrapped for a new one?

Hopefully, it's the firmware that can be fixed to run this game properly, else it's a new flash card for everyone who is having a problem with FFCCROF.

By the way...

The Fast Reply does't work anymore. Or is it just me?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

soulDSlever said:
			
		

> If you search around you can find a patched version of the rom by boXXle.
> 
> I found this info here: SCdev
> 
> Currently torrenting it right now. You should be able to find it if you google around. Lemme know if it works!



We tested it yesterday ... white screens.


----------



## Migs (Mar 13, 2008)

Indeed, the boXXle rom just gave me White Screens on my DStt.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone tried my save in their cart yet?

Mine was the megaupload one.


----------



## darkpunk24 (Mar 13, 2008)

I wanted to try it, but I haven't time at moment..well..I have to go now, see you soon!


----------



## Migs (Mar 13, 2008)

thebobevil, could you host your save elsewhere though?

Then I can gladly test it out.


----------



## DemonHunt (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone know how to actually contact the DSGBA team (makers of the firmware for N-Cards & Clones) to tell them of the problem? I have been trying for two days but their website wont let me put in comments!

EDIT: Ok scratch that, I managed to leave a comment on the guestbook (I hope they read it)...even though I had to navigate the whole bloody thing in Chinese

I encourage other N-card users to do the same!

Edit 2: I will try the new nand_stable_26 on their website (fixed specifically for FFIV) and let people know ASAP


----------



## Foxflare (Mar 13, 2008)

I tried the megaupload save file. "Thanks for playing" after exactly 20 minutes.

m3 simply with the latest firmware.


----------



## NiGHtS (Mar 13, 2008)

DemonHunt said:
			
		

> Anyone know how to actually contact the DSGBA team (makers of the firmware for N-Cards & Clones) to tell them of the problem? I have been trying for two days but their website wont let me put in comments!
> 
> EDIT: Ok scratch that, I managed to leave a comment on the guestbook (I hope they read it)...even though I had to navigate the whole bloody thing in Chinese
> 
> ...



Awesome. I'm hopeful...


----------



## B4mV (Mar 13, 2008)

i try this save game now too.....and it works atfer 20 min....


----------



## Toutatis (Mar 13, 2008)

Mirrors for thebobevil's .SAV : 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/e1373e/

http://rapidshare.de/files/38820080/FFCC-RoF.SAV.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/99267986/FFCC-RoF.SAV.html

http://depositfiles.com/files/4100056

http://www.zshare.net/download/8884664b8fe377/

http://www.sendspace.com/file/74wgix


----------



## DemonHunt (Mar 13, 2008)

I hope you dont mean for the nand stable 26 which was there before the new year, so I highly doubt it will affect anything!

Anyways, I can only hope them people in Shanghai will read my entry and have a think about it!


----------



## rest0re (Mar 13, 2008)

fuck with scene (remove intros/fserves) and you get this. some releasegroup i heard has already internally
fixed game to work with other flashcarts. but they won't get it here becoz they don't like gbatemp rom
kids.


----------



## DemonHunt (Mar 13, 2008)

so where do they distro it?


----------



## NiGHtS (Mar 13, 2008)

DemonHunt said:
			
		

> I hope you dont mean for the nand stable 26 which was there before the new year, so I highly doubt it will affect anything!
> 
> Anyways, I can only hope them people in Shanghai will read my entry and have a think about it!



Ah, you never know lol.


----------



## Migs (Mar 13, 2008)

rest0re said:
			
		

> fuck with scene (remove intros/fserves) and you get this. some releasegroup i heard has already internally
> fixed game to work with other flashcarts. but they won't get it here becoz they don't like gbatemp rom
> kids.



Sounds like Bad Blood to me.


----------



## DemonHunt (Mar 13, 2008)

why would there be bad blood? I didnt quite get the above post....


----------



## Enter260 (Mar 13, 2008)

Migs said:
			
		

> Personally, I think the real question lyes with how do flash carts like the Cyclo work compared to failing flashcarts like the R4 and Dstt when it comes to FFCCROF.
> 
> Could the problem be solved in Firmware or does the entire unit have to be scrapped for a new one?
> 
> ...


it's already been discussed.  the cyclods and the others like the ds-x which worked right away don't have to patch the rom before playing it.  because of this, the game thinks it's "real."  the r4 and others which patch it all fail.  

and btw, the fast reply works.  i used it right now to write this message.


----------



## DemonHunt (Mar 13, 2008)

hang on, I disabled patching on my n-card, and still it game me the moogle!


----------



## Migs (Mar 13, 2008)

testing thebobevil's sav now on my dstt. will report of my findings.

Enter320, understood. Seems the fast reply doesn't work for me anymore.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 13, 2008)

Fast reply works for me >__>

And the sav thing is probably not the culprit anyway


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry guys for whose of you still stuck. At least someone was able to play a little more... thanks for the nice feedback ;-)

I've got finally the  moggle screen ( with my g6 lite )  near 1:30:00 in Abandoned city ... it looks like it is really random 

I doubt that the arm7 can fix anything since the arm7 from the game is the same...

I unpack / repack some game files and change some bytes ( mostly change usa to fre ) so perhaps i incidently do something tricky anyway the game do not freeze and is playable.


----------



## Serabii (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a question... when will you get the 'thanks for playing' thing on R4? is it at random or it's just at the beginning?

because I got this 'thanks for playing' thing on my R4 at 1.15 version and when before I gave up I try to up grade it to 1.16 and after that the game played smoothly and it didn't gave me a 'thanks for playing'... yet, my DS i think is a USA brand...


----------



## Santino6 (Mar 13, 2008)

I just encrypted the game using eNDryptS Advance and well 1 hour going and still no Moogle of Death. 

BTW I have a R4 with a 1.16 firmware


----------



## KaluAnkka (Mar 13, 2008)

Santino6 said:
			
		

> I just encrypted the game using eNDryptS Advance and well 1 hour going and still no Moogle of Death.
> 
> BTW I have a R4 with a 1.16 firmware



No way... Could it really be this easy? Anyone else who tried with good results? 

-I have m3 perfect sd-


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 13, 2008)

Santino6 said:
			
		

> I just encrypted the game using eNDryptS Advance and well 1 hour going and still no Moogle of Death.
> 
> BTW I have a R4 with a 1.16 firmware



Eh... i'll try this i guess


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 13, 2008)

Santino6 said:
			
		

> I just encrypted the game using eNDryptS Advance and well 1 hour going and still no Moogle of Death.
> 
> BTW I have a R4 with a 1.16 firmware



GH0ST just had one after 1hour and 30 minuts.. keep us informed!


----------



## DemonHunt (Mar 13, 2008)

What is a rom header and what difference is there between a correct one and an incorrect one?

Edit: I encrypted it for the n-card, but i have no idea if it will work cos my DS is at home and I am not!


----------



## Santino6 (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok, never mind I got the MoD but it actually took like 2 hours, which isn't that bad. I think its random though


----------



## Gamer (Mar 13, 2008)

eNDryptS Advance works for slot-2 cards? (requires patching) I have a SC SD Rumble

Edit: uh, just saw your last post


----------



## Migs (Mar 13, 2008)

Santino6 said:
			
		

> I just encrypted the game using eNDryptS Advance and well 1 hour going and still no Moogle of Death.
> 
> BTW I have a R4 with a 1.16 firmware



will try this when I'm done testing ghosts sav file.


----------



## Toutatis (Mar 13, 2008)

Santino6 said:
			
		

> *Ok, never mind I got the MoD but it actually took like 2 hours, which isn't that bad. I think its random though*




Ok.


----------



## Inpression (Mar 13, 2008)

Santino6 said:
			
		

> Ok, never mind I got the MoD but it actually took like 2 hours, which isn't that bad. I think its random though



Does it still appear after the first dungeon?


----------



## Toutatis (Mar 13, 2008)

EDIT : .


----------



## Santino6 (Mar 13, 2008)

I actually got way after the first dungeon. Yuri and Chelinka are big and they are going to the mountain for an adventure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Don't want to spoil it that much.


----------



## Migs (Mar 13, 2008)

With Ghost's Sav, I still get the Moogle Picture after exactly 20 minutes. almost run through the beginning dungeon twice before it hit.

Will try what Santino6 has suggested.


Using a DSTT by the way, Firmware V1.08 with DMA and Soft Reset OFF. No cheats obviously.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 13, 2008)

rest0re said:
			
		

> fuck with scene (remove intros/fserves) and you get this. some releasegroup i heard has already internally
> fixed game to work with other flashcarts. but they won't get it here becoz they don't like gbatemp rom
> kids.
> 
> ...



What he is referring to is when Rising Sun quite the scene they wanted everyone to drop to their knees and suck the groups little pricks and beg em not to leave. At first some members of GBAtemp were like...damn...thanks for all the free games yo! And then eventually Rising Sun was said some arrogant shit like "With us gone there will never be  dumped game again" At which point we were all like....Um anyone can dump games...we at GBAtemp are like a family here and take care of one another...quite often you'll see from a member on these boards "I got the game and will dump it now"...plus we won't have to watch a monkey jerk off for an hour before we play our games. (Its an intro reference) So when virtually nobody opened their mouths to let a dick get inserted Rising Sun then went off with some shit  like "Nintendo paid us a million dollars to leave the scene" We were all like congrats! But then Rising Sun apparently broke the imaginary contract with Nintendo as they dumped a few more games. In the end... I would much rather prefer to wait 3 more days for dumpers like SirVG, TRM, EvilChicken, or HugeCock to release the games intro free (Amazing enough all these groups have released some stellar AAA titles early than store release dates...leading to the fact that with Rising Sun's departure the only real drawback is we don't get games like 
"Barbie's Amazing Menstruation Cycle" released right away... Oh yea... they also got pissed off with "bad blood" cause they did some queer as shit like release games and then password protect the roms.

So in the end...congrats to the team that "hacked" the game. I am sure with the million dollars they got for leaving they were able to hire some good crackers to their team. Personally I like the way things have become...again a family of online people who are here to game...not try and be some elite douche bags. Shit even if carts were still $400 dollars like they were a few years ago I'd much rather choose to buy a new cart rather than inflate any groups ego that was all like "we got a patch but fuck you guys your not cool enough to have it."


----------



## Sephi (Mar 13, 2008)

why is this game so popular? not like its a port of FFVII :d


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

If this had been fixed by a group, we would know.

You'd be amazed at how much so-called 'internal' stuff leaks out.

They are usually egomaniacs, and so have to let you see their stuff, or else your praise could not feed those egos.

[A little story for ya : About 15 years ago, I used to cam for some guys, and they used to pay me extra to tell people that they cammed their own stuff ... you have to remember, this is pre-internet download, and so the people they sold to, were not the biggest group in the world ... because their egos needed it.]

*Posts merged*



			
				Sephiroth1n6 said:
			
		

> why is this game so popular? not like its a port of FFVII



This game's 'popularity' is based on the fact that it's a major release that not everyone can play properly.


----------



## DemonHunt (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation guys.


----------



## ShadowStitch (Mar 13, 2008)

I believe the occasional CRC check theory...and if it's correct, it seems like it would be a simple fix_ (in theory, if not in practice.)_

1) Get original rom CRC. 
2) Find CRC check in game code, note location.
3) Patch Rom for play on [insert flashcard here].
4) Check patched Rom's CRC.
5) Replace original CRC in game code check with patched rom CRC.
6) Game does CRC check, CRC check matches existing CRC, no MoD.

Of course, by that point I'd assume a talented enough coder could just _remove the crc check entirely_, but whatever.
Just a thought.


----------



## Kyo100 (Mar 13, 2008)

Having read the last 20 pages of this topic I decided to register :] yay 1st post!

I'm in the very same trouble with my m3 simply and I tried like everything there is 'til now, from downgrading firmware in hope of a build that doesn't patch the game, but firmware 1.10 was the first to include this feature, but 1.09 - which would actually work - hits you with the white screen of doom. :/ 
I also found no option in some kind of config file for the firmware. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





After that I tried the savegame -> moogle of doom!
Also tried encoding it.. moggle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now I'm trying the "fixed" version from those torrent sites, although i heard some people claiming it's just another white screen, i'm going to use it with diffrent firmware builds. 

I'll let you know if I stumble upon something interesting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'Til then good luck.. I do like the > 60 pages of discussion this game evoked; otherwise i'd have never found this community. ;D

greetz

Kyo100


..Barbie's Amazing Menstruation Cycle made my day, by the way!


----------



## Migs (Mar 13, 2008)

using Santino6's suggestion still produced the White Moogle Of Death on my DSTT with all options off using firmware V1.08


----------



## bouliton (Mar 13, 2008)

Santino6 said:
			
		

> I just encrypted the game using eNDryptS Advance and well 1 hour going and still no Moogle of Death.
> 
> BTW I have a R4 with a 1.16 firmware



I tried that with my R4, I got just 2 blank screens....
If someone else find it working, tell me how you done it.
Maybe I just have done it wrong...


----------



## TheLawlietVashie (Mar 13, 2008)

Been staying on this forum for the past few days, read every post. 
So far I haven't heard of any concrete information about anyone working on it.
...Should they modify the ROM, or should the FlashCard make a update of firmware?
Anyway, I hope they get it fixed soon.
In the meanwhile...I'm beginning to hate those cute fuzzy little things called moogle.


----------



## Inpression (Mar 13, 2008)

bouliton said:
			
		

> Santino6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same for me, another disappointment.


----------



## rakker (Mar 13, 2008)

Sephiroth1n6 said:
			
		

> why is this game so popular? not like its a port of FFVII




it is maybe not popular but the protection is popular

maybe other games are coming too with this protection that's why most people are talking about this game.

ps. i have try different things too but without succes.


----------



## Bispo Snake (Mar 13, 2008)

Gentleman,

I have a M3 Lite Slot2, before entering the first dungeon I get the "Thanks" screen. So, I started searching the web, and I found one version in MiniNova that say that it's fixed. I'm at work right now and the torrents here are blocked, so I haven't tested it yet.

Anyone have tried this version and can tell if it works? Excuse me if it is prohibited to cite the name of the site Mininova here.
Thanks in advance.
Snake.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Bispo Snake said:
			
		

> Gentleman,
> 
> I have a M3 Lite Slot2, before entering the first dungeon I get the "Thanks" screen. So, I started searching the web, and I found one version in MiniNova that say that it's fixed. I'm at work right now and the torrents here are blocked, so I haven't teste it yet.
> 
> ...



It's b0xxle's version ... it's a dead loss.


----------



## Migs (Mar 13, 2008)

Bispo Snake, for us slot-1 users, that version you are refering too gave us all white screens and did not boot.

Got no idea if it will work for Slot-2 though.


----------



## rakker (Mar 13, 2008)

the b0xxle's version is not working on a m3 lite

random the screen "thank you for playing"


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Migs said:
			
		

> Bispo Snake, for us slot-1 users, that version you are refering too gave us all white screens and did not boot.
> 
> Got no idea if it will work for Slot-2 though.



I tried it in a SC Lite MicroSD ... dud.

Also tried it in an M3 Simply & an R4 ... I have about 6 different carts, altogether.


----------



## Migs (Mar 13, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Migs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you have so many carts though?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Migs said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People give me things.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Mar 13, 2008)

This game won't work on slot 2 only some slot 1 carts, because you don't have to patch those.


----------



## BeLGaRaTh (Mar 13, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Migs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pity they don't give you working things, in this case at least


----------



## Akotan (Mar 13, 2008)

What I'll say may sound a little bit dumb but on some other communities people aren't complaining about this Moogle screen. Has anyone tried to change NDS system location? 

And R4/M3 Simply also asks permission to create a sav file if it is not created, right? If you don't allow it, can game save progress?

I'm just wondering a little on some people sayings...


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

BeLGaRaTh said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Won't make a blind bit of difference.


----------



## KaluAnkka (Mar 13, 2008)

People are running out of ideas I guess. So it's up to firmware or a miracle or nothing. Maybe I should just buy cyclo. :/


----------



## Migs (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah, I'm running out of ideas as well
time to play the 'beat the clock to save or the Moogle gets ya!' game in Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Rings Of Fate.


----------



## trinxified (Mar 13, 2008)

Buying a CycloDS is more expensive than just buying the actual game...

Though, there might be future problems with R4/M3 on other game releases, so it might be a good idea to do that.

I am already considering of getting a CycloDS myself but I guess I will wait for the EUR release first and try that.

Or wait a few more days and hope for a new firmware or a patched rom that can run smoothly on R4DS.

But in 2 weeks, if no solutions are brought up for us R4/M3 users... then I will get a CycloDS.


----------



## Migs (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah trinxified, I'll be doing a similar thing. Except I'll buy the Edge.

Oddly enough, I hav't seen anyone with Edge cards report in if they finished the game on their cart or not.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Migs said:
			
		

> yeah trinxified, I'll be doing a similar thing. Except I'll buy the Edge.
> 
> Oddly enough, I hav't seen anyone with Edge cards report in if they finished the game on their cart or not.



That's probably because not many people have the Edge.


----------



## Migs (Mar 13, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Migs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess that will make me be the first on this forum then, if I decide to buy it.


I sent an email to Dstt and will report back of their reply.


----------



## Bispo Snake (Mar 13, 2008)

If I say some bullshit, please correct me.

Well, from what I can imagine, if there is a point in the ROM that, randomly, the screen appears (independent of play time or another event) the way to catch the calling of the screen is "debugging" the rom and replacing the "bad part" with help of DSLazy or another tool. As far as I know, there is no emulator with debugger similar to Visual Boy Advance for NDS. Or does have?

Bispo.


----------



## tjitan (Mar 13, 2008)

how do i download im a newb at this i just got my memory card today


----------



## BeLGaRaTh (Mar 13, 2008)

So the Edge has the edge of the other carts? 

And the CyclopsDS gives one in the eye to most of the other carts? 

/me grabs his coat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Law (Mar 13, 2008)

tjitan said:
			
		

> how do i download im a newb at this i just got my memory card today



GBAtemp does not host roms. You'll be able to download it from here.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> tjitan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God, are people still going there for their roms?

I prefer this site.


----------



## BakuFunn (Mar 13, 2008)

just a question, do AR cheats patch the game?
(this question is related)


----------



## trinxified (Mar 13, 2008)

Which site will be the most reliable to wait for a firmware update on the R4? Their official site?


----------



## Maverick_z (Mar 13, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this site has all the best roms.

anyways putting that aside. I also tried encrypting it and it gave me the dual white screen thing.
I guess we r4 and m3 users gotta wait


----------



## knilsilooc (Mar 13, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> just a question, do AR cheats patch the game?
> (this question is related)


I was wondering the same thing, like maybe someone could set the memory for the "timer" to infinite or something... I dunno...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 13, 2008)

tjitan said:
			
		

> how do i download im a newb at this i just got my memory card today



umm sorry..no download links are allowed here

the only thing i can give you is this

BUT if you DO manage to find a game...just drag the .nds file to the ROOT of the card..


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

knilsilooc said:
			
		

> BakuFunn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A few people have already speculated on this ... but I have not seen anyone post on whether or not it works.

I'd guess that it wouldn't.


----------



## knl (Mar 13, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> You think that is too much?
> Brazilian price for the game: 200 BRL = aprox. 118 USD
> 
> and that's why I don't buy games..



story of my life.
I used to get a -single- GC game per year, if even.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

knl said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeez, games are Bambi's Momma in Brazil ... you have my sympathies.


----------



## BakuFunn (Mar 13, 2008)

knilsilooc said:
			
		

> BakuFunn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that is not what I meant, but your idea is pretty good. Some one could make this "timer" set to 0, or disable it altogether.

Although, can someone answer the question, if AR cheats patch the game. 
Please don't just say something else, and just tell me if it does patch it, I think I am on to something.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Action Replay can't patch the game when used, because it works with originals.


----------



## BakuFunn (Mar 13, 2008)

can anyone actually explain how it works with retail carts then?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> can anyone actually explain how it works with retail carts then?



Extract taken from wikipedia ... add salt as necessary :

_Later Action Replays which only supported cheat codes and had no monitor program, worked by monitoring memory access for certain triggers or by overwriting certain memory addresses at particular times (such as once per frame, or on a timer). On systems such as the Dreamcast, this could even be done entirely in software._


----------



## Yigor (Mar 13, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> can anyone actually explain how it works with retail carts then?



it "patches" the memory... for example at a certain adress in memory you got the value for the money you have in a game then that value will be overwritten to the desired one...


----------



## linnusx5 (Mar 13, 2008)

knl said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not really an excuse.

You can do just like me and buy the game on CDUniverse or eBay. =P

US$38.95 for the game +  US$10.95 for shipping = US$49,90 (aprox. R$84)

It just takes 2/3 weeks to get here in Sao Paulo.


----------



## knl (Mar 13, 2008)

linnusx5 said:
			
		

> That's not really an excuse.
> 
> You can do just like me and buy the game on CDUniverse or eBay. =P
> 
> ...



are you kidding me, I thought taxes raped the prices way more than that O_O


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Yigor said:
			
		

> BakuFunn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly, it patches the memory, as opposed to the ROM.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 13, 2008)

linnusx5 said:
			
		

> knl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se a receita não pegar o seu jogo e meter 60% de imposto de importação em cima.. aconteceu com meu M3 Simply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry for using portuguese, but I didn't knew how to say that in english, and the commentary is aimed for the brazilian guy.. so..


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Mar 13, 2008)

It certainly is interesting how far this topic has gone already.  

I'm starting to wonder if the E version would be a fix.  I mean...looking at Megaman ZX Advent.  U version on my M3 Perfect SD?  Freezes up at the waterfall/first boss.  Even to this day, there's still no fix for it (and I'm pretty sure there's still not even a firmware update since that release).  So out comes the E version.  Works like a charm (except there aren't any voices, which I guess makes sense).  

I've actually grown a little disillusioned with my flashcart as of late.  I never got into one of those slot-1 devices, as I already spent good money on 2x2GB SD cards and the flashcart itself, and people have already made the switch.  It's like people gave up on it.  And with good reason, as slot-1s are usually easier to set up and get running, and there are only a handful of games they can't run.  

Sorry, just useless bitching over my choice in life and how stubborn I am of change.  =P


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

@CockroachMan

In English, it would be something like ... "Unless they catch you, and charge you with 60% import tax."


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 13, 2008)

trinxified said:
			
		

> Which site will be the most reliable to wait for a firmware update on the R4? Their official site?



GBATemp


----------



## linnusx5 (Mar 13, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> linnusx5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That happened with my M3 Real too, but only because it was shipped on Fedex... it arrived in 3 days, but I had to pay more R$40.

But I've ordered more than 20 games (including GBA games) and some accessories (like a wirelles controller for my ps2) and NONE of them got stuck in customs. (Ou seja, sem imposto nenhum, todos).


----------



## knl (Mar 13, 2008)

But wait, this doesn't explain how the Wii costs US$250 in the USA (obv) and most stores around here sell them for R$1500.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

linnusx5 said:
			
		

> That happened with my M3 Real too, but only because it was shipped on Fedex...



That is very true ...

Faster methods = greater chance of customs charges.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 13, 2008)

linnusx5 said:
			
		

> That happened with my M3 Real too, but only because it was shipped on Fedex... it arrived in 3 days, but I had to pay more R$40.
> 
> But I've ordered more than 20 games (including GBA games) and some accessories (like a wirelles controller for my ps2) and NONE of them got stuck in customs. (Ou seja, sem imposto nenhum, todos).
> 
> ...



Well.. if you sell it at a store.. you can't escape from taxes..


----------



## BakuFunn (Mar 13, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Yigor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would mean, the game's code requires it to check if there is a patch active at intervals, lets say 20 minutes, then They will then show the Moogles of restart instead of loading the next object the game is requested, as I heard someone get the screen for selecting moogle paint. 
This theory is based on my retail cart, and Nitro Hax, a homebrew cheat device.
this is what happened-
1)Started Nitro Hax
2)Selected .xml file
3)ejected r4/m3 simply (I have the m3, but they are identical anyways)Enabled cheat infinite Gil
4)Put in retail cart of FFCC
5)Enabled cheat infinite Gil, started the game
6)Selected multiplay
7)Selected Play on your Own
8)Selected new book, made a new character
9)Created another character
10)Started the Clavat's story (First Guy I created)
11)Went through roughly 6 doors, roughly 15 minutes.
12)Selected change character
13)Selected the Seike (Second guy)
14)Went through around 5 doors, roughly 5 minutes, on the 6th door, it showed the Screen.

Sorry If I wrote too many steps but I wanted to be exact, for any errors.
My theory should be correct. BTW the code did not work. (inf Gil)


----------



## FinalFantasyFanG (Mar 13, 2008)

diew said:
			
		

> People like infidel dog and finalfantasyfangirl shouldn't be allowed to post anymore as they don't really contribute to this thread except to get their post counts up.  I've been here for the past three days reading all 53+ pages as I am currently waiting for some kind of patch from the developers of individual flash cart to try to fix this problem.  For three pages or so, infidel dog has posted nothing but "spam" and I'm surprised the administrators or moderators have done nothing about this =/
> 
> People who just joined should seriously read the past pages of this topic as many people are always asking the same question which is "does this work on my so and so cart?"
> Let me quote VataLoco on his post on page 47:
> ...



Um excuse you? Why do you like gotta pick on me only? And what do you mean by posting to get my post counts up? Am I like gonna get money from posting a lot? Am I like gonna get some kind of reward? UM NO! And if like so many people are always asking the same question, why you like gotta pick on me? And like doesn't spam mean when you like type the same thing over and over and like over again? 

PS - I don't like see you contribute anything to this either... SO


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

hahahahahaha

Don't know why, but I find that funny


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Um excuse you? Why do you like gotta pick on me only? And what do you mean by posting to get my post counts up? Am I like gonna get money from posting a lot? Am I like gonna get some kind of reward? UM NO! And if like so many people are always asking the same question, why you like gotta pick on me? And like doesn't spam mean when you like type the same thing over and over and like over again?
> 
> PS - I don't like see you contribute anything to this either... SO



With a post like that it's not helping. Also unless you know how to stop or trick a crc check don't bother posting. I meant to stop posting here, but with your post it was unavoidable.

P.S. Not trying to be mean. It just makes you kind of a hypocrite.


----------



## DespizingU (Mar 13, 2008)

So trimming doesn't affect the rom at all? If so, then the SCDS1 should be taken off the list of working carts on the first page, since I'm getting the moogle on mine with patch disabled.

I'm giving up. It could be days before any of the teams get a fix out for this. On to start the game on the Evo. I could also try it on the G6 Real, but since it works on the M3 Real than I'm sure it does on the G6 too.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 13, 2008)

ShadowStitch said:
			
		

> I believe the occasional CRC check theory...and if it's correct, it seems like it would be a simple fix_ (in theory, if not in practice.)_
> 
> 1) Get original rom CRC.
> 2) Find CRC check in game code, note location.
> ...



okay i got the following information for: Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Rings Of Fate (USA)


Software Title: FFCC ROF
Game Serial: NTR-AFXE-USA
Maker Code: GD
Publisher: SQUARE ENIX
Logo Code: 0xCF56(OK)
Header CRC: 0xC18F(OK)
Secure CRC: 0xF41A(Decrypted)
Cart Size: 1024 mbit(OK)
CRC32: 0xE16B9300

(for anybody who has any knowledge about ROM info)is their any info that is actually USEFUL here that could stop the MoD?

thanks..going to try the eNDryptS Advanced method too


----------



## BeLGaRaTh (Mar 13, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> thanks..going to try the eNDryptS Advanced method too



Tried that, got the Two Moogles of Death again after 20 mins, even tried it in conjunction with the two save files with no joy. Ahhh well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





FYI I have R4 with FW 1.16


----------



## trancegemini (Mar 13, 2008)

it does not work on the g6 real i have tried every method i hope there is an update soon i guess that most of the g6 real updates we have been getting are just for the m3 real. I have tried to pm the guy who made the first list about updating the main page it would make this a hell of a lot easy. as this question has been ask a lot. Along with every other card. Maybe a mod can go threw all this junk and make a list of what works and what does not as the first list made is no good anymore now that many other cards have been tested


----------



## MissKailaYu (Mar 13, 2008)

I've skimmed through all the pages and so far people have been talking about getting the TFP in story mode usually after the first dungeon. How about multiplayer mode though? I'm only interested in playing that mode so if it's TFP free then I'm content. Thanks.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 13, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> ShadowStitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just the header info... It just tells you that the ROM is OK and has not been altered (Or at least, the CRCs show that)


----------



## StealthSoul (Mar 13, 2008)

BeLGaRaTh said:
			
		

> Two Moogles of Death



Hahaha XD I'm a bit bored of waiting so i'm going to download this and start playing by just reloading every 20 minutes


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 13, 2008)

trancegemini said:
			
		

> it does not work on the g6 real i have tried every method



Every method, every time you tried a new method did you start from scratch or use an existing save?
I normally have no problems with my G6Real and run everything set to off, cheats, slow mo, and soft reset all set to off. Oh and Im on firmware 2.8
I was just about to give the game a go...but I'll wait for your reply


----------



## Unchi-san (Mar 13, 2008)

Theres another dump of this copy on the front page of gbatemp... by Micronauts.  fixed or just the same game w/ different release group??!?


----------



## teonintyfive (Mar 13, 2008)

This is comedy classic: DS-X plays a game R4 can't.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

thanihonjinballa said:
			
		

> Theres another dump of this copy on the front page of gbatemp... by Micronauts.  fixed or just the same game w/ different release group??!?



Time will tell.


----------



## cracker (Mar 13, 2008)

While looking for a good code I found some other interesting things... The first may be useful, the second not so much.

Game runs faster
1202a444 00006829

Items are invisible, item shadows never go away
12042f20 00006829


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> Game runs faster
> 1202a444 00006829



Does that also mean the Moogles appear sooner?


----------



## Melly (Mar 13, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I heard you want the cheat for no playtime (0:00:00) but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Ah well, I just downloaded Nanostray 2 ... that'll be a welcome diversion from this lol


----------



## Yigor (Mar 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I heard you want the cheat for no playtime (0:00:00) but haven't tried it yet.



as far as i reckon that didnt work...


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 13, 2008)

The cheat doesn't work as I think it alters only the time setting, but there still will be a CRC check. Or at least that's what I think.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks cracker your codes are working with No$gba (as AR codes) ... 



			
				thebobevil said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol ... i can't  get the moogle with the emulator... if someone had the debug version i think it would be possible to check ....


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 13, 2008)

ainda tão nisto? fodasssss parem  esta merda ! encerrem o tread caraLHO

*Posts merged*

________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
_________________________________________________________________

*Posts merged*

________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
__________________________________________________________________________


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 13, 2008)

seems that other one that was released by accident was a dud. =(


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks like the "new" release was nuked.  Did it turn out to be identical to the current release?

Edit:  Ah, that sucks.  Almost.  =\


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 13, 2008)

Amazingly dupe get dumped and everyone is on that thread. And I thought this was gonna reach 1,000 pointless posts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whoops, to quick on the enter.


----------



## Infidel Dog (Mar 13, 2008)

________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## evadwolrab (Mar 13, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> evadwolrab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy. Who knew it could be stretched across 40 pages?


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 13, 2008)

it probably was the same =(


----------



## BakuFunn (Mar 13, 2008)

Infidel Dog said:
			
		

> ________________________________________________________________________________
> ________________________________________________________________________________
> ________________________________________________________________________________


Do not spam, Infinidel dog. It is getting very irritating. If you have something to say, write it with out the noobish crap. A lol or 2 would be okay, but this is just amazingly stupid.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 13, 2008)

oh hey w00t xD reached 200 posts. well 202 now haha >.> sorry


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Mar 13, 2008)

evadwolrab said:
			
		

> Cheers buddy. Who knew it could be stretched across 40 pages?


When you have a popular game that doesn't work...just wait until FFTA2 if it has a problem, this topic will likely pale in comparison to the size.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> evadwolrab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True ... Kinda makes you glad we aren't getting GTA IV on the DS, doesn't it?


----------



## darkpunk24 (Mar 13, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> evadwolrab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quote


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Mar 13, 2008)

darkpunk24 said:
			
		

> Doomsday Forte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to jinx it or anything, but let's be honest here:  If FFTA2 has a similar problem with it, there are going to be a lot of people
A) Complaining
B) Theorizing on how to fix it and
C) Making idle chatter (like me)  =P


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> darkpunk24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D) Buying a new cart


----------



## jink84 (Mar 13, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> darkpunk24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this is truly novel.  not only are we anthropologically analyzing our own needless chatter, we're planning to set guidelines to do so later.


----------



## philco1 (Mar 13, 2008)

My god, in less than a week this thing has gotten 116,453 views!!


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

philco1 said:
			
		

> My god, in less than a week this thing has gotten 116,453 views!!



Much less than a week ... just 3 days.


----------



## jink84 (Mar 13, 2008)

philco1 said:
			
		

> My god, in less than a week this thing has gotten 116,453 views!!



but it's really just 1164.53 people who refreshed 100 times each.  haha


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 13, 2008)

We all know this is a big story, as it could put an end to R4 piracy, or at least stall many of them for a patch.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Expect a sudden jump in the prices of CycloDS, Edge & other working carts


----------



## locketaru (Mar 13, 2008)

Might sound like a stupid question... is there a cheat to set the time to 999:99:99?


----------



## darkpunk24 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey you all! Don't worry, i'm sure that the Software House of the r4,m3,and other are making a new firmware, and i'm sure in these firmwares the TFP is fixed..


----------



## jink84 (Mar 13, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Expect a sudden jump in the prices of CycloDS, Edge & other working carts



and absolutely NO SPIKE in the sale of the official cartridge, which goes to show how even if somehow this was copyright protection, it serves CycloDS much more than SquareEnix


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 13, 2008)

where?..hey i dont see any new FFCC DS update on GBATEMP homepage...all i see is nanostray 2...maybe someone can show me?


----------



## BakuFunn (Mar 13, 2008)

the thread is deleted.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 13, 2008)

and WHY was that?

was is rumored? fake?..or did it have a ROM download link?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

jink84 said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Duplicate, I believe.


----------



## Inpression (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, I finally gave in, just ordered a CycloDS, the thought of this problem plaguing future releases is too much to bear.


----------



## jink84 (Mar 13, 2008)

Inpression said:
			
		

> Well, I finally gave in, just ordered a CycloDS, the thought of this problem plaguing future releases is too much to bear.



going three days without a fully functional pirated copy of a video game is hardly a plague


----------



## Unchi-san (Mar 13, 2008)

jink84 said:
			
		

> Inpression said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In this community full of people that are used to having the game fully functional when its released... it sort of is haha


----------



## jink84 (Mar 13, 2008)

thanihonjinballa said:
			
		

> jink84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my thing is politics, i suppose i acted just as angry and desperate when ohio's polling results were delayed only an hour


----------



## DespizingU (Mar 13, 2008)

Inpression said:
			
		

> Well, I finally gave in, just ordered a CycloDS, the thought of this problem plaguing future releases is too much to bear.



Well, don't think that the Evo is the end to all carts though. There have been games that came out that worked on others, and not the Evo. But TC is pretty quick with releases to get these games working.

But either way I'm sure you'll like that cart.


----------



## choupette (Mar 13, 2008)

the funnier fact is that, ordering a new flash cart is a normal expense, while for example, buying the game while waiting for a firmware fix is totally unthinkable.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 13, 2008)

choupette said:
			
		

> the funnier fact is that, ordering a new flash cart is a normal expense, while for example, buying the game while waiting for a firmware fix is totally unthinkable.



Buying the game won't assure you'll be able to play "every" game in the future. Buying a flashcart that doesn't alter the CRC (if it does relate to the cause of this problem) does. Let's try to leave moral issues aside, please. Nobody is in position to judge anybody. Live and let live.


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 13, 2008)

You never know, but so far the CycloDS seems like the best choice.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> You never know, but so far the CycloDS seems like the best choice.



Or the EDGE cart ... as it's a CycloDS clone.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 13, 2008)

choupette said:
			
		

> the funnier fact is that, ordering a new flash cart is a normal expense, while for example, buying the game while waiting for a firmware fix is totally unthinkable.




That actually makes perfect sense.   You buy the game, you only get only ONE GAME, you play it, finish it and ~$40 (even more in other countries) is poof-gone for a cart that will eventually just collect dust.  You buy one flashcart for ~$30-$70 (depending on which one you get), you can literally play THOUSANDS of games on it and it stays useful for years, regardless of it not playing the occasional game.  So you tell me, which is the more practical purchase?  The flashcart, of course.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was only mildly interested in FFCC anyway, so it not working on my R4 doesn't bother me much. Someone comes up with a fix, I'll play it, if not, I won't.  Simple as that.  No sweat off my sack either way.

FF: Tactics 2 is even less interesting to me than this game is, so I couldn't care less if that game never got dumped.....or if it has the same type of protection.

Now if something like FF7 came out and it didn't work on my R4, I'd be scrambling to get a new flashcart that DID play it......not buy the game.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks to D0pey from cyclops forums for  this link :

http://blog.wired.com/games/2008/03/crystal-chronic.html



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Seems like it wasn't protection of any kind at all, but a bug with the flashcards firmware.
> 
> This message is actually the ending message that appears after the credits roll. Once appeared it boots you back to the games FMV intro. For some reason the firmware randomly boots to that message. Further proof is the cards that are most affected, R4 and M3 are both made by the same people and use the same code for the firmware. ( One comment posted by: GDSage | Mar 11, 2008 7:30:12 PM
> 
> QUOTEthe crc issue is a guess at best. people are trying to come up with a reason and while this is the internet bullshit spreads like wildfire. if you had played the japanese version you would know that this screen is in the ending of the game. this means that this is a firmware issue with flashcarts not some new secret anti-piracy. ( Another posted by: blubba | Mar 11, 2008 11:18:57 PM )



So what ? Someone (really) finished the game and can confirm that ?


----------



## Inpression (Mar 13, 2008)

The best choice seems to be the Acekard if you're talking about features, the CycloDS is just a bit cheaper and offers all that's necessary.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> choupette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It has been confirmed by others who have finished the game ...both the US & Japanese versions ... that this screen does not appear at the end of the credits ... there have been some posts in this very thread about it.

Also, don't you think that's a very convenient thing for the game to jump to?


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> the crc issue is a guess at best. people are trying to come up with a reason and while this is the internet bullshit spreads like wildfire. if you had played the japanese version you would know that this screen is in the ending of the game. this means that this is a firmware issue with flashcarts not some new secret anti-piracy.
> 
> Posted by: blubba | Mar 11, 2008 11:18:57 PM



Yes i saw both but did you trust any ?


On my G6 lite the screen appears really randomly now ( 2 times only in two hours of play ) and boot to the intro screen ... strange for a protection ... no ?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

At the end of the day, no matter what it is that causes it ... and have you noticed how the people supporting the bug theory only mention M3 & R4, and ignore the fact that lots of other carts are having the same problem? ... it will increase sales of both the game and rom-playing carts.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 13, 2008)

i dont know if it was a duplicate..people on another GBATEMP  thread SAY that they tired micronauts dump...still with the MoD...

maybe they WISHED it was dumped and they are lying?


----------



## Henrike (Mar 13, 2008)

i'm really scared about the future  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if it's a "anti-piracy measure", i don't need to say how bad it is...
if it's a bug, NOW they know how to do a anti-piracy measure =P

(LOL 70 pages, i don't believe i read it all O.o)
(sorry for the crappy english)


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree ... but basically the non working cards  came from the same source ...what about the N5 (  kernel is 100%  R4... + Altera Max II ) someone can report ?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 13, 2008)

Henrike said:
			
		

> i'm really scared about the future
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not. It's something about the flashcarts firmware IIRC


----------



## trancegemini (Mar 13, 2008)

WeaponXxX tried every method new save every time except when i tried someone else's save. as far as frimware goes i tried 2.41,2.5,2.8,3.0,31 i am still playing it as i backup my original save.  I'm in the 3rd dungeon ( 2 1/2 hours ) but i have to save every 15 min or so and restart the game to make progress without losing what i have got in the game. I hope that when the fix comes out i can keep this one save.


----------



## jink84 (Mar 13, 2008)

Henrike said:
			
		

> i'm really scared about the future
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't we worried about the future because this is fixable with a firmware update. Don't worry just wait


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

My point is, if it's just a bug, or a glitch, then why haven't we seen anything like it before?


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 13, 2008)

At least Dungeon Master had a real protection ... team was falling in a cry with dead bones ... save was impossible and game was frozen dead ;-)

IF it is a protection this is really nasty ^^


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 13, 2008)

The problem with this all is that no one is 100% sure what the problem really is.


----------



## gumbyscout (Mar 13, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> I agree ... but basically the non working cards  came from the same source ...what about the N5 (  kernel is 100%  R4...) someone can report ?



The EZV doesn't work and it is TOTALLY unrelated to R4 or M3 :/.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

I find it hard to believe that this could be anything other than deliberate.

It's all very specific.

*Posts merged*



			
				gumbyscout said:
			
		

> GH0ST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Slot-2 devices work, either ... and they are not related to the R4.


----------



## jink84 (Mar 13, 2008)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> The problem with this all is that no one is 100% sure what the problem really is.


I'm sure someone does, probably many people do, they're just too busy fixing the problem, so they have no time to fill up 70 pages of complaining on gbatemp.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah right i guess the answer will come from china


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 13, 2008)

True, but personally I'm not complaining. All I"m trying to say is that no can be truly 100% sure if it's some protection or a bug.


----------



## Akotan (Mar 14, 2008)

Let's think on one thing: developers didn't want to waste time (who want?) coding the same game for multiple purposes, right? Somehow, R4/M3 Simply/Other-flashcards-that-can't-run-it are going to this screen created for this game demo, that developers didn't erase because the proper main code routine doesn't use this screen in any moment. It's garbage... And really looks like a demo because it restarts the game. When you finishes any game, it doesn't soft resets itself like this. It simply goes to the main screen or asks gamers input... So this behavior isn't a new piracy protection at all. But, now they know that this can be remade to bug us... (T_T)

This topic is indeed very interesting although no solution has come yet. I didn't know, for example, that R4/M3 Simple patched games on the fly...


----------



## jink84 (Mar 14, 2008)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> True, but personally I'm not complaining. All I"m trying to say is that no can be truly 100% sure if it's some protection or a bug.


oh I agree with you all I'm saying is whether or not it is a protection OR a bug, someone is still going to fix/bypass it


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 14, 2008)

I hope we figure it out soon.


----------



## Maverick_z (Mar 14, 2008)

can't agree with you more on that one


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

I hope they figure it out, and I can play it perfectly well.

I just like to see everyone being able to play whatever they like.


----------



## Henrike (Mar 14, 2008)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> I hope we figure it out soon.



sure!
it's only been three days. 
someone in a dark basement must be doing some kind of magic and soon we all gonna be able to play FFCCRoF in ours "needs-to-patch-roms-to-work" flashcards...


----------



## Urza (Mar 14, 2008)

Holy crap. This continued for 40 more pages?

You all seriously need to find something better to do with your time then complain about not being able to pirate one game.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Holy crap. This continued for 40 more pages?
> 
> You all seriously need to find something better to do with your time then complain about not being able to pirate one game.



We have gone beyond complaining, and are now philosophising & analysing


----------



## Urza (Mar 14, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is futile, since almost none of you have any knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Philosophising never required knowledge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus, so what if we lack certain knowledge and info? Doesn't hurt to just leave us to our ramblings, does it?


----------



## jink84 (Mar 14, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm a philosophy major at UCLA...


----------



## pkprostudio (Mar 14, 2008)

Just a question, and I'm not looking through all 70 pages. Did anybody try to redump the game?


----------



## Urza (Mar 14, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Philosophising never required knowledge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does, because effectively the same baseless statements are just being repeated and any conversations about the actual game itself are being prevented.

I suppose its too late to do anything about it now, but its somewhat pathetic on your part.


----------



## archindivide (Mar 14, 2008)

i have faith that the solution is just an r4 kernel fix that will come out in the next week, perhaps making their patching process more like the cyclods, etc.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

pkprostudio said:
			
		

> Just a question, and I'm not looking through all 70 pages. Did anybody try to redump the game?



Yes ... apparently.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 14, 2008)

Spoiler ... I started the game again


I finally access the secret area ;-)




Spoiler



in the caves ... need a lot of fire & a big jump and ...  

AL ?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a great man once said, "People do what people do."


----------



## Akotan (Mar 14, 2008)

this is a normal human behavior: when gotten, shouted; after calmed down, breathed in and out; a few hours later, thinking reasonably every fact...

Ops, more philosophizing...

And it is futile to chat about somethings we just don't know but we're dreamers! Maybe, who knows, someone with fully knowledge reads this huge amount of posts and get things working. (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Just let us be!


----------



## Urza (Mar 14, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I do what I do, which is insult people I feel deserve it.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too ... that's how I ended up writing for television


----------



## archindivide (Mar 14, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well but whats left to be said about the game, its cool, and pretty good quality and you should get it, saying stuff about the game itself is more just spoilers


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 14, 2008)

confirmed again that it gives the message for G6 Lite (safe mode/no reset)


----------



## ShadowStitch (Mar 14, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay, screw the good-natured conjecture -- let's all be douchebags and get even FURTHER off topic by turning the thread into a flamewar!

...on second thought, let Urza have the honors.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## trinxified (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a HUGE feeling there won't be a firmware update that can fix R4/M3. It seems odd that it will change its software similar to CycloDS.

If ever there will be a fix for us R4 users... It would be a patched ROM or something. Not a firmware update.

OR we hope the EUR release is good to go.


----------



## archindivide (Mar 14, 2008)

i dont think we are actually getting any kind of solution to the problem i just hope that we will scour the interwebs until we stumble upon a fix


----------



## trinxified (Mar 14, 2008)

Where's a good place to wait for the R4 update if it does come up? Here? Or at their official site?


----------



## archindivide (Mar 14, 2008)

trinxified said:
			
		

> I have a HUGE feeling there won't be a firmware update that can fix R4/M3. It seems odd that it will change its software similar to CycloDS.
> 
> If ever there will be a fix for us R4 users... It would be a patched ROM or something. Not a firmware update.
> 
> OR we hope the EUR release is good to go.



it seems like it would be wiser of the r4 team to just admit they are flawed and that to satisfy their customers that they could claim that all games work smoothly on their product


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

trinxified said:
			
		

> Where's a good place to wait for the R4 update if it does come up? Here? Or at their official site?




Either is good.


----------



## Urza (Mar 14, 2008)

ShadowStitch said:
			
		

> Yay, screw the good-natured conjecture -- let's all be douchebags and get even FURTHER off topic by turning the thread into a flamewar!
> 
> ...on second thought, let Urza have the honors.


Will do you stupid twat.


----------



## gumbyscout (Mar 14, 2008)

archindivide said:
			
		

> trinxified said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It isn't just R4 and it's clones that aren't working :/.


----------



## jink84 (Mar 14, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> ShadowStitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


twatwaffles, all of you


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

See, Urza has brought us to an all-time low.


----------



## archindivide (Mar 14, 2008)

gumbyscout said:
			
		

> archindivide said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true but im not saying every system shouldnt have a fix for it, theres no telling if they finally find a way to fix it that it will work for all of them either, but it seems more likely that the more popular cards will have the fix first, and that some of the unpopular cards may never have it


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Actually, I'd laugh my ass off if the EUR version turned out not to cause this problem


----------



## Rebellion (Mar 14, 2008)

Hmm.... I got the moogles three times, but then I never got them again. 
If it helps, I got them in around 45 - 1 hour durations each.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Dr4G0nZ said:
			
		

> Hmm.... I got the moogles three times, but then I never got them again.
> If it helps, I got them in around 45 - 1 hour durations each.



This is just another case that goes to prove how random it really is.


----------



## archindivide (Mar 14, 2008)

Dr4G0nZ said:
			
		

> Hmm.... I got the moogles three times, but then I never got them again.
> If it helps, I got them in around 45 - 1 hour durations each.



what flash cart did you have


----------



## Sonicandtails (Mar 14, 2008)

To help you guys out, I deleted a large chunk of the single player file to test a theory, and sure enough, the game loaded and letting it sit there for an hour and a half on my DS (R4) it didn't do the screen thing. Whatever I cut A) was part of what was causing the problems, B) was at the last 1/4th of the file I cut C) screwed the opening level up to the point where all collisions were screwed.

This also disproves the CRC check everyone was babbleing about, because clearly the game doesn't do one. If the game crashes on you when you edit a file, it's because you are using what is known as NDSTool, which utterly blows for reconstructing a NDS file and keeping pointers in their proper positions for games that require it (Such as New Super Mario Bros and now, this). If you want to poke around and use your edits, get NitroExplorer, located here; http://jul.rustedlogic.net/thread.php?id=1968


----------



## Crescent (Mar 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> To help you guys out, I deleted a large chunk of the single player file to test a theory, and sure enough, the game loaded and letting it sit there for an hour and a half on my DS (R4) it didn't do the screen thing. Whatever I cut A) was part of what was causing the problems, B) was at the last 1/4th of the file I cut C) screwed the opening level up to the point where all collisions were screwed.
> 
> This also disproves the CRC check everyone was babbleing about, because clearly the game doesn't do one. If the game crashes on you when you edit a file, it's because you are using what is known as NDSTool, which utterly blows for reconstructing a NDS file and keeping pointers in their proper positions for games that require it (Such as New Super Mario Bros and now, this). If you want to poke around and use your edits, get NitroExplorer, located here; http://jul.rustedlogic.net/thread.php?id=1968



it sounds reasonable except
to make sure it fully works, you actually have to play it
since leaving it there without deleting a huge chunk of the single player file 
also does nothing
you have to go thru doors and such


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 14, 2008)

Sonicandtails said:
			
		

> To help you guys out, I deleted a large chunk of the single player file to test a theory, and sure enough, the game loaded and letting it sit there for an hour and a half on my DS (R4) it didn't do the screen thing. Whatever I cut A) was part of what was causing the problems, B) was at the last 1/4th of the file I cut C) screwed the opening level up to the point where all collisions were screwed.
> 
> This also disproves the CRC check everyone was babbleing about, because clearly the game doesn't do one. If the game crashes on you when you edit a file, it's because you are using what is known as NDSTool, which utterly blows for reconstructing a NDS file and keeping pointers in their proper positions for games that require it (Such as New Super Mario Bros and now, this). If you want to poke around and use your edits, get NitroExplorer, located here; http://jul.rustedlogic.net/thread.php?id=1968



Go to a new room. The moogle just doesnt appear out of no where.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Sonicandtails said:
			
		

> To help you guys out, I deleted a large chunk of the single player file to test a theory, and sure enough, the game loaded and letting it sit there for an hour and a half on my DS (R4) it didn't do the screen thing. Whatever I cut A) was part of what was causing the problems, B) was at the last 1/4th of the file I cut C) screwed the opening level up to the point where all collisions were screwed.
> 
> This also disproves the CRC check everyone was babbleing about, because clearly the game doesn't do one. If the game crashes on you when you edit a file, it's because you are using what is known as NDSTool, which utterly blows for reconstructing a NDS file and keeping pointers in their proper positions for games that require it (Such as New Super Mario Bros and now, this). If you want to poke around and use your edits, get NitroExplorer, located here; http://jul.rustedlogic.net/thread.php?id=1968



See, you say you just let it sit there, as opposed to playing it, right?

Well, the Moogle screen only appears when going through doorways in dungeons.


----------



## achikochi (Mar 14, 2008)

theman69 said:
			
		

> WARNING: NUB INVASION



Get over yourself.  If you don't have something helpful to share then don't say anything.


----------



## asuri (Mar 14, 2008)

um.. that was pretty far back dude stay on topic, read the latest posts


----------



## Inpression (Mar 14, 2008)

OMGZ I turned my head and I swear I saw a Moogle out of the corner of my eye.


----------



## Rebellion (Mar 14, 2008)

archindivide said:
			
		

> Dr4G0nZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supercard Lite MicroSD


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Dr4G0nZ said:
			
		

> archindivide said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've tested it on one of those ... I was getting 30 minutes+ between messages on it, also.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 14, 2008)

Sonicandtails said:
			
		

> To help you guys out, I deleted a large chunk of the single player file to test a theory, and sure enough, the game loaded and letting it sit there for an hour and a half on my DS (R4) it didn't do the screen thing. Whatever I cut A) was part of what was causing the problems, B) was at the last 1/4th of the file I cut C) screwed the opening level up to the point where all collisions were screwed.
> 
> This also disproves the CRC check everyone was babbleing about, because clearly the game doesn't do one. If the game crashes on you when you edit a file, it's because you are using what is known as NDSTool, which utterly blows for reconstructing a NDS file and keeping pointers in their proper positions for games that require it (Such as New Super Mario Bros and now, this). If you want to poke around and use your edits, get NitroExplorer, located here; http://jul.rustedlogic.net/thread.php?id=1968



The protection might not be checking the CRC of the entire ROM, probably just the part that the R4/M3 Simply modifies.. 

Does anyone knows what exactly the R4/M3 Simply/DSTT does with the ROMs?


----------



## trinxified (Mar 14, 2008)

I believe the R4 is indeed the most popular flash card for the NDS... So we must assume they should have a fix very soon, as they have the most customers/users.

But, considering the problem is not really of R4's fault, but rather just the software system, I really doubt a firmware can fix the problem.

Our best bet is for a patched ROM. Other than that, we buy a CycloDS and switch to that!


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Does anyone knows what exactly the R4/M3 Simply/DSTT does with the ROMs?



Yes, it takes them out to a nice Italian bistro, plys them with cheap chianti, then whisks them back to it's hotel room.


----------



## jink84 (Mar 14, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Swoon


----------



## trinxified (Mar 14, 2008)

It would be funny if Square Enix and CycloDS have joined forces and are secretly working together, thus resulting to this chaos.

I'm really getting impatient, and it's not just about playing the game... It's also losing faith in the almighty R4DS.

I thought we had the best flash cart.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

trinxified said:
			
		

> It would be funny if Square Enix and CycloDS have joined forces and are secretly working together, thus resulting to this chaos.



I've been saying that for three days.

-------------------------------------------

Anyway, night all ... after 2.30am here in the UK ... time for my beauty sleep ... see you in 4 years lol


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 14, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol.. that was useful..


----------



## devitek (Mar 14, 2008)

There have been a lot of complaints in this thread, ironically, about the thread itself.  I think it's great that it's still going as it serves a purpose:  It's a great diversion while we ALL wait to see what will happen next.

Is it a CRC check?  Is it a bug?  Is it several different things combined?

Will firmware programmers find a way around it, or will someone have to patch the ROM?  What if neither of those options solves the problem?

Why would R4 care about this?  Haven't they already made a boatload of money?  At this point, they can still sell their product and say that it works with almost 100% of commercial games.  That will change if this is a deliberate attempt at anti-piracy, as other companies will likely adopt similar methods.

What did you all expect?  I mean, if this is deliberate, then it's way overdue.  Right now, DS flashcart piracy is far simpler and cost effective than anything similar has been for any console EVER.  Of course the game manufacturers are interested in anti-piracy measures--just look at this thread, with all of the views and comments.  This is just over one game!

All I'm really saying is that something will happen, one way or another.  The R4 has been showing it's age lately, and the newer flashcarts are looking better all the time.  It may just be a good time to upgrade...


----------



## Rebellion (Mar 14, 2008)

devitek said:
			
		

> There have been a lot of complaints in this thread, ironically, about the thread itself.  I think it's great that it's still going as it serves a purpose:  It's a great diversion while we ALL wait to see what will happen next.
> 
> Is it a CRC check?  Is it a bug?  Is it several different things combined?
> 
> ...


Remember, with flash carts, reputation is everything.


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 14, 2008)

You guys ruined the secret.


----------



## Sonicandtails (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah, I would progress through dungeons and whatnot, if I was able to play the game. Like I said, from what I deleted, I can't even move around the starting area properly. And instead of digging through countless pages of five word posts, I guessed from early posts that it just occured after 20 minutes. Oh well, don't know what to say then.


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 14, 2008)

Well that's unfortunate. Let's hope the Euro release won't be so bad.


----------



## FinalFantasyFanG (Mar 14, 2008)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> You guys ruined the secret.



Like what secret?


----------



## Mooshywooshy (Mar 14, 2008)

I compared the Japanese version and the US version and they have the exact same amount of code.
Wouldn't that mean if it was a security thing, the US version would have more code in it than the JP version?


----------



## knocturnal (Mar 14, 2008)

I can't wait for the companies that put z at the end of their games to come out with some protection like this. After you play the game for 20 minutes your puppy gets hit by a car


----------



## hello12345 (Mar 14, 2008)

so the dude with the white screen or anyone else all i did was just download the new and updated kernel 1.16 for the r4 decompressed it and replaced it with my old ones this should let you play....


----------



## Crescent (Mar 14, 2008)

uh just dont talk


----------



## jink84 (Mar 14, 2008)

hello12345 said:
			
		

> so the dude with the white screen or anyone else all i did was just download the new and updated kernel 1.16 for the r4 decompressed it and replaced it with my old ones this should let you play....


Wait, let me get this straight... You have FFCCRoF working on your R4DS?


----------



## VatoLoco (Mar 14, 2008)

i used the 'arm_7' patcher and its worked for 45mins on my R4 w/no lame "thank you"


----------



## Crescent (Mar 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wait, let me get this straight... You have FFCCRoF working on your R4DS?



no
he got rid of the white screen
and hasnt played the game yet
but soon he'll encounter the moogle of death


----------



## VatoLoco (Mar 14, 2008)

i do....no moogle 50mins in...


----------



## siloxia (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok when people are saying 50 mins in are you talking about the time on your save file, or are we talking the actual time you've played straight without stopping?


----------



## jink84 (Mar 14, 2008)

siloxia said:
			
		

> Ok when people are saying 50 mins in are you talking about the time on your save file, or are we talking the actual time you've played straight without stopping?



and you're walking through doors not just standing still


----------



## danielgardino (Mar 14, 2008)

VatoLoco said:
			
		

> i do....no moogle 50mins in...



If it is so, VatoLoco, maybe you could just upload your patched rom to a rapidshare server so the rest of us R4 owners could test it for ourselves, right?


----------



## VatoLoco (Mar 14, 2008)

played w/o stopping(im in the first city)...its patched w the "arm_7" patcher i used to use w/my MMD


----------



## danielgardino (Mar 14, 2008)

VatoLoco said:
			
		

> played w/o stopping(im in the first city)...its patched w the "arm_7" patcher i used to use w/my MMD



Where can we find this Arm 7 patcher, buddy?


----------



## VatoLoco (Mar 14, 2008)

im lookin for a link....


----------



## minger (Mar 14, 2008)

Don't get me exicted for nothing now


----------



## Crescent (Mar 14, 2008)

this doesnt seem very likely...


----------



## VatoLoco (Mar 14, 2008)

http://m3.omgrofl.com/files/patches/arm7_fix.zip....i used 'rub rabbits' as a donor


----------



## Cerasi (Mar 14, 2008)

Only the first city?  I encountered my first white moogles of death sometime after the second boss in the Abandoned City.  Passing the first dungeon scott-free sure got my hopes up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vato could you please upload your rom so we can test it?


----------



## VatoLoco (Mar 14, 2008)

1 hour and no moogle


----------



## Crescent (Mar 14, 2008)

is anyone testing besides vatoloco?


----------



## danielgardino (Mar 14, 2008)

Seems to be a good link too:
http://gblog.wtf.la/attachment/ck51.zip

I have yet to download the rom to test it on my R4, but it´s gonna take a while, so the rest of you guys can try and see for yourselves.


----------



## Rciwws (Mar 14, 2008)

About to test a rom patched with Ultimate Mortal Kombat arm7. Maybe a random game will give us a fix.


EDIT: White Screens


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 14, 2008)

People tried replacing the ARM-7 about 60 pages ago, it doesn't work because ARM-7 has nothing to do with the problem.


----------



## jink84 (Mar 14, 2008)

VatoLoco said:
			
		

> http://m3.omgrofl.com/files/patches/arm7_fix.zip....i used 'rub rabbits' as a donor


maybe RUB RABBITS was the secret after all


----------



## Crescent (Mar 14, 2008)

@bluestar:
yeah thats what i thought...


----------



## Rciwws (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh I caught it recently I didnt catch the first 50 pages or so.


----------



## jink84 (Mar 14, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> People tried replacing the ARM-7 about 60 pages ago, it doesn't work because ARM-7 has nothing to do with the problem.


does anyone, as of yet, know specifically what the problem is, AND how to fix it (even if the fix isn't ready yet)


----------



## ryuragnas (Mar 14, 2008)

I tested GHOST's sav file on supercard ds1 sdhc after converting sav file, and i got TMOD after playing for 30 minutes. not happy cause i've been wanting to play this game for ages.


----------



## VatoLoco (Mar 14, 2008)

im still in the 1st city, but 1hr and 20 min. w/no moogle yet...


----------



## Bman55 (Mar 14, 2008)

Vato... Arm7 doesn't work... You'll get the Moogle soon enough, just make sure you do plenty of screen changes. >.


----------



## Crescent (Mar 14, 2008)

yes
i think about 90% of the people wanted to play this game for ages


----------



## jink84 (Mar 14, 2008)

VatoLoco said:
			
		

> im still in the 1st city, but 1hr and 20 min. w/no moogle yet...


upload your ROM somewhere on the internet, obviously far enough away from GBAtemp, but close enough to me so that I can test it out.


----------



## Scathraax (Mar 14, 2008)

I haven't been keeping up with this thread, since I had three projects due this week, all for the same class. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But I had a thought..
Has anyone tried a "redub" of sorts for the Japanese ROM, using the English ROM's text files?

I just redownloaded the Japanese ROM, so I can unpack them and give it a look/try..
If this has been tried already, let me know, please!


----------



## Bman55 (Mar 14, 2008)

That's a good idea ZML, though I doubt it will work. Let us know!


----------



## Crescent (Mar 14, 2008)

it'll work
i just dont know who has the patience to do that when theres already an english language rom


----------



## Scathraax (Mar 14, 2008)

Well if I knew what I was looking at/for in these dslazy unpacks, I'd be willing to do it.
..but none of these files make any sense to me at the moment.

Maybe I'll give it my full attention after I get some sleep.


----------



## biznizza (Mar 14, 2008)

I tried the ARM7 Injection thing using the arm7 from the japanese version of this game. the end file was a little smaller. I'm playing on the M3 DS simply and so far(2nd city)... no mogs... on the other dumps i would get it within 20 minutes easily. more updates to come. since i havent played long enough to confirm, i won't post the download link yet. but i AM uploading the patched rom in case it does work.


----------



## Crescent (Mar 14, 2008)

thats actually a good idea 
keep us updated


----------



## ryuragnas (Mar 14, 2008)

is there a way for supercard users to use this arm7 injecter, or is it just for r4/m3?


----------



## bladestriker666 (Mar 14, 2008)

biznizza, i dont think it will work.

i did the exact same thing on my M3 lite, and about 20-40 minutes into the game i got hit with the moogles.

so, i mean unless i did something wrong, i don't think it will work for your M3 simply


----------



## biznizza (Mar 14, 2008)

fail. now i go back to watching from the shadows, hoping someone succeeds.

Edit: props to Bman55 and bladestriker666 for calling it.


----------



## DeathAbyss (Mar 14, 2008)

hmm. took me half the night to read this =/
how much does a cycloDS cost anyways?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2008)

I tried VatoLoco's method. I got past the dreaded 20 min mark just then. (Using R4DS with 1.14 firmware.) My supercard sd wouldn't go anyway past 20 mins of play.


			
				biznizza said:
			
		

> I tried the ARM7 Injection thing using the arm7 from the ......


Me too but I used Rub Rabbits. I got a 123 MB file after the injection.

I'll keep playing and give you guys updates to let you know.
*edit*
20 min mark.
Just ran in and out of a door about 20 times. No Mogs.....
*edit*
40 min mark.
Just left the Plaza for the abandoned part of the city. No Mogs.....
*edit*
41 min mark.
Tried to exit the abandoned part of the city to see what would happen. Got MOGS. 'Thanks for playing.' 


It was worth a try.


----------



## AzureBoi (Mar 14, 2008)

i cant even get passed the white screen>_>


----------



## kristijan08 (Mar 14, 2008)

a game that can weed out the carts with continuous group support from the carts with teams that have just given up, interesting indeed!


----------



## AzureBoi (Mar 14, 2008)

Btw what's Rub Rabbits? O.o


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2008)

AzureBoi said:
			
		

> Btw what's Rub Rabbits? O.o


#0307 - The Rub Rabbits.


----------



## AzureBoi (Mar 14, 2008)

Ohhh Right thought it was some program >_> must've misread ..


----------



## Torte (Mar 14, 2008)

78 pages already?! FarK OUT!


----------



## blu9987 (Mar 14, 2008)

OK,
I'm currently testing my own rendition of a rebuild of the .nds
Wish me luck?


----------



## Yigor (Mar 14, 2008)

blu9987 said:
			
		

> OK,
> I'm currently testing my own rendition of a rebuild of the .nds
> Wish me luck?



i do


----------



## SirDrake (Mar 14, 2008)

m3 mini sd here

played upto beating first boss then got message

game seems good so far

will wait for fix


----------



## badzman (Mar 14, 2008)

EZ just releases their resetsp.bin that covers FFCC.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Mar 14, 2008)

badzman said:
			
		

> EZ just releases their resetsp.bin that covers FFCC.


some link for these news?
maybe it can work with r4 too.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

skarthebloodchild said:
			
		

> badzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EZ & R4 are *not* compatible, like that.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 14, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> skarthebloodchild said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well.. EZ was having the "Moggle of Death" problem too?
If so, then someone figured out how to fix it.. soon the problem shall be solved on the other cards too..


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I meant was, you aren't gonna get an EZ update to run on an R4.


----------



## badzman (Mar 14, 2008)

i go find the link n upload here.

here is it http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MM9B2K9F


----------



## blu9987 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yigor said:
			
		

> blu9987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i've just made it further than I ever have before without a crash.
Will continue testing


----------



## SkH (Mar 14, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> skarthebloodchild said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Direct MIRROR: resetsp.bin [2 KB]


----------



## chelbyluo (Mar 14, 2008)

Well I tried to encrypt it (with that encrypt advance thing) as well as arm7 fix it but that was no go. I guess that it's incredibly unlikely that it's a arm7 problem but I'll just arm7 fix it and see if that gives bigger intervals between Moogle of Death screens.

Using an r4 with v1.16 firmware

Good luck to people testing rebuilds!


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

chelbyluo said:
			
		

> Well I tried to encrypt it (with that encrypt advance thing) as well as arm7 fix it but that was no go. I guess that it's incredibly unlikely that it's a arm7 problem but I'll just arm7 fix it and see if that gives bigger intervals between Moogle of Death screens.
> 
> Using an r4 with v1.16 firmware
> 
> Good luck to people testing rebuilds!



It has been established by many, many people that it is not an ARM7 issue.

This didn't get to 79 pages just through random babble, ya know ... people have actually been trying things.


----------



## blu9987 (Mar 14, 2008)

I failed.......



goodnight


----------



## chelbyluo (Mar 14, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> chelbyluo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, I actually sat down and read it all :S

I was just noticing that a lot of responses were quite variable and that for some random the arm7 fix actually worked for a while. Or at least gave a bigger interval than 20 minutes, which is what I currently have. No harm trying after all


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 14, 2008)

So catch me up, did people get rid of it yet?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 14, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> So catch me up, did people get rid of it yet?



not yet.. but we still have hope!


----------



## chelbyluo (Mar 14, 2008)

Argh that didn't work, still 20 minute intervals.

I hope someone cracks it soon.


----------



## saw235 (Mar 14, 2008)

lol... theres so many ppl reading this thread.


----------



## Cerasi (Mar 14, 2008)

This might be a dumb idea (I'm new to this whole technology thingamajig)

but since the CycloDS is known to be compatible, is it possible to delete all the contents on my MicroSD and switch it with the CycloDS firmware?  My concept of it is the chip works like a blank CD... and the firmware is the "formatting" of the CD.

If I'm completely on the wrong track and sound like idiot please ignore this =)


----------



## Sin Harvest (Mar 14, 2008)

So any EZ users ready to report if the fix worked for them?


----------



## Yigor (Mar 14, 2008)

Cerasi said:
			
		

> This might be a dumb idea (I'm new to this whole technology thingamajig)
> 
> but since the CycloDS is known to be compatible, is it possible to delete all the contents on my MicroSD and switch it with the CycloDS firmware?  My concept of it is the chip works like a blank CD... and the firmware is the "formatting" of the CD.
> 
> If I'm completely on the wrong track and sound like idiot please ignore this =)



the firmware shouldnt be on the microsd (except for updating purposes), as far as i know you just copy the dumped roms onto the uSD and there you go...


----------



## TheLawlietVashie (Mar 14, 2008)

Cerasi said:
			
		

> This might be a dumb idea (I'm new to this whole technology thingamajig)
> 
> but since the CycloDS is known to be compatible, is it possible to delete all the contents on my MicroSD and switch it with the CycloDS firmware?  My concept of it is the chip works like a blank CD... and the firmware is the "formatting" of the CD.
> 
> If I'm completely on the wrong track and sound like idiot please ignore this =)



If it's possible...I think everyone here would have done that. So the answer is no, you can't do that.


----------



## Cerasi (Mar 14, 2008)

Yigor said:
			
		

> the firmware shouldnt be on the microsd (except for updating purposes), as far as i know you just copy the dumped roms onto the uSD and there you go...



Oh I see... I forgot about that bigger plastic cartridge thing (my R4) the microSD came with haha
Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Firmware for some carts is interchangeable ... sort of ... but not for all carts.

If they were all truly interchangeable, there'd be no real market for so many different carts ... plus, we'd either all be able to play this, or none of us would


----------



## aerowalk (Mar 14, 2008)

Cerasi said:
			
		

> This might be a dumb idea (I'm new to this whole technology thingamajig)
> 
> but since the CycloDS is known to be compatible, is it possible to delete all the contents on my MicroSD and switch it with the CycloDS firmware?  My concept of it is the chip works like a blank CD... and the firmware is the "formatting" of the CD.
> 
> If I'm completely on the wrong track and sound like idiot please ignore this =)



u got the concept wrong buddy
different carts work in different way (hardware + firmware)
exception to this maybe m3 simply / r4 since they are manufactured by the same company


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 14, 2008)

this problems seems to be only fixable by R4 since they know how to edit the firmware but they don't seem to update it quickly... must be a very strong fix required


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 14, 2008)

So I'm having this problem when I'm playing on my CycloDS Evo:

There's no heightened sense of anticipation when going through a door.  This game isn't quite as interesting when you know you're not going to get the Moogle screen.  Gone is the sense of sheer panic when you haven't saved recently, and there is no crystal in sight.  

So I say kudos to the developers for adding an element of suspense to an otherwise ordinary ARPG.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I'll go back to the R4.

On second thought, maybe I'll try out the EZ-V "fix".  That has at least a modicum of suspense attached to it.


----------



## Pablo007 (Mar 14, 2008)

Are there any fixes to play Final Fantasy on my m3 ds simply ?


----------



## darkpunk24 (Mar 14, 2008)

Do you know if the r4 team is making a new firmware?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Pablo007 said:
			
		

> Are there any fixes to play Final Fantasy on my m3 ds simply ?



No


----------



## Pablo007 (Mar 14, 2008)

I would like to know it too


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

darkpunk24 said:
			
		

> Do you know if the r4 team is making a new firmware?



No-one knows except them.


----------



## Pablo007 (Mar 14, 2008)

Shit. And is the "thank you screen" only a bug or is it a protection from Nintendo/Square Enix ? Im a german Im not so good in english


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Pablo007 said:
			
		

> Shit. And is the "thank you screen" only a bug or is it a protection from Nintendo/Square Enix ? Im a german Im not so good in english



No-one really knows.

Some think it is a bug ... some think it is protection.

Square-Enix is saying nothing about it.


Niemand weiß wirklich. Einige denken, es eine Wanze ist..., das einige denken, daß es Schutz ist. Square-Enix sagt nichts über es.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 14, 2008)

Pablo007 said:
			
		

> Shit. And is the "thank you screen" only a bug or is it a protection from Nintendo/Square Enix ? Im a german Im not so good in english



... you could, however, read the thread. Just skim it a bit, nothing too in-depth...

But, in a nutshell, people don't know wheter it's a bug or a new protection. Some people claim it's a bug that makes the game skip to the last part, but then some other say that message doesn't appear once you beat the game. On the other hand, some people argue it's a new kind of protection, like the one in EarthBound... There's nothing for sure.


----------



## hksrb25s14 (Mar 14, 2008)

man i'm tired of the "MOG DEATH SCREEN" *crossing fingers* R4 update...


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

I like to call it the "Moogle Message Malarkey", or "M3", for short 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or, you could call it, "Really Rotten Replication Result" ... "R4", for short


----------



## Pablo007 (Mar 14, 2008)

That's not funny. 
____

Somebody believe, that in the European version won't be the thank you screen.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Pablo007 said:
			
		

> That's not funny.
> ____
> 
> Somebody believe, that in the European version won't be the thank you screen.



It will most probably be in the European version, too ... the US version already contains all the European languages ... all they have to do is add a Language Select screen.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 14, 2008)

Pablo007 said:
			
		

> Somebody believe, that in the European version won't be the thank you screen.



That's a baseless assumption, mind you.


----------



## Pablo007 (Mar 14, 2008)

Can you tell me, which files are the languagefiles for the german game ? Because I would like to hack it to german ... pls


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Pablo007 said:
			
		

> Can you tell me, which files are the languagefiles for the german game ? Because I would like to hack it to german ... pls



If you know how to swap the languages, you know how to find them ...

Not as straight forward as renaming folders, like it is in some games ... Populous DS, for example ... you will have to open it up with a hex editor.


----------



## Yigor (Mar 14, 2008)

Pablo007 said:
			
		

> Can you tell me, which files are the languagefiles for the german game ? Because I would like to hack it to german ... pls



da gibt es keine language files, die sprachen sind alle in einer datei enthalten...


----------



## Pablo007 (Mar 14, 2008)

And which file is the language file ? And how can i change it ? Hmm could somebody change this file to german, I would be the happiest boy of the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@Yigor: Du könntest mir n Riesen Gefallen tun: Erzählen wie ich das ändere oder die geänderte Datei bei Rapidshare oder ka wo hochladen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Da würdest du mir diesen Tag sehr versüßen


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Pablo007 said:
			
		

> And which file is the language file ? And how can i change it ? Hmm could somebody change this file to german, I would be the happiest boy of the world



First you want to hack it, now you want someone to do it for you?

Sheesh


----------



## Pablo007 (Mar 14, 2008)

hmm yes. because I think that Im to silly to hack a game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thebobevil: pllllls I would be very happy.

EDIT: Could somebody tell me how I can hack this to german. Hmm which toolz I need and which file is the language file ? Pls I have DSlazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THANK YOU!


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Pablo007 said:
			
		

> hmm yes. because I think that Im to silly to hack a game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I could, I would ... I'm okay when it comes to moving a few files around, but that's it.

I'm sure you can wait 'til the European release to play in German though ... it is out in 7 days ... the rom might be out even quicker.


----------



## Yigor (Mar 14, 2008)

Pablo007 said:
			
		

> And which file is the language file ? And how can i change it ? Hmm could somebody change this file to german, I would be the happiest boy of the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ehm, das kann man nicht mal eben so nebenbei machen...
schnapp dir dslazy, pack den krempel auseinander, such die datei, in der auch deutsche texte sind, und ersetze am anfang der datei alles, was mit US zu tun hat durch DE oder GER, ka, was da richtig ist, evtl. wartest du einfach das eu release ab...


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Die Europäische freigabe zu warten ist die beste Sache, zum zu tun.


----------



## Pablo007 (Mar 14, 2008)

Bei Dragon Quest 4 ging es auf 2 Minuten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in english: I could hack Dragon Quest 4 in German in two minutes.


----------



## theprodigy (Mar 14, 2008)

Pablo007 said:
			
		

> Bei Dragon Quest 4 ging es auf 2 Minuten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in english: no one gives a shit


----------



## anubi (Mar 14, 2008)

I have tested the EZV file, ITS NOT a fix to play the game, its just an update for softreset


----------



## kwerdenker (Mar 14, 2008)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> Pablo007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



german pc gaming magazine "gamestar" claims in an online news (link[in german]) that it is a new copy protection from nintendo.
i tend to agree with them because if it is a bug then why it's working with the cyclods?

let's just hope the r4 team can figure this one out and release a fixed firmware.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's what that article says inEnglish, coutesy of Babel Fish :

_Nintendo 13.03.2008, 13:42 announce software pirates the fight Actually a pure console message, but the fight against the Pirates is always interesting. Nintendo seems to be successful a large impact against the pirates on Wii and DS. According to various InterNet messages it is with Super Smash Bros. Brawl for the first time not possible its to be able to make a copy of the Wii medium and start these on modified consoles. NintendoNintendo Also at the DS front Nintendo can show a success. Finally Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Ring OF Fates has so for example a new copy protection, which hails owners from R4 or M3 Flashcards after 20 minutes the play passport with "thanks for playing" message.
_


----------



## LOTG (Mar 14, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Here's what that article says inEnglish, coutesy of Babel Fish :
> 
> _Nintendo 13.03.2008, 13:42 announce software pirates the fight Actually a pure console message, but the fight against the Pirates is always interesting. Nintendo seems to be successful a large impact against the pirates on Wii and DS. According to various InterNet messages it is with Super Smash Bros. Brawl for the first time not possible its to be able to make a copy of the Wii medium and start these on modified consoles. NintendoNintendo Also at the DS front Nintendo can show a success. Finally Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Ring OF Fates has so for example a new copy protection, which hails owners from R4 or M3 Flashcards after 20 minutes the play passport with "thanks for playing" message.
> _



WTF? Smash bros was even playable when the Jap version was released. They actually think it's not possible? And with the trucha signer it actually got even better with the region protection!


----------



## jink84 (Mar 14, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Here's what that article says inEnglish, coutesy of Babel Fish :
> 
> _Nintendo 13.03.2008, 13:42 announce software pirates the fight Actually a pure console message, but the fight against the Pirates is always interesting. Nintendo seems to be successful a large impact against the pirates on Wii and DS. According to various InterNet messages it is with Super Smash Bros. Brawl for the first time not possible its to be able to make a copy of the Wii medium and start these on modified consoles. NintendoNintendo Also at the DS front Nintendo can show a success. Finally Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Ring OF Fates has so for example a new copy protection, which hails owners from R4 or M3 Flashcards after 20 minutes the play passport with "thanks for playing" message.
> _


it looks like they know as much as I do: nothing. Maybe ssbb is copy brotected, but after having read this whole thee I don't think final fantasy is


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Yup ... GameStar seen like just another puppet of the games companies ... taking evreything told to them as gospel.

Somebody needs to send some games journalists a few pointers on investigative journalism.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 14, 2008)

well good for them...im still not buying any games..i go back to my PSP thank you....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but SERIOUSLY...im just a poor high school student who cant find a job cause certain days I can't work... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if i DID have a job and and income and MONEY..im serious i might have bought this game.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but im going to say "screw the protection" im playing it on No$GBA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im hereby done with this thread unless someone flames me..im done...

if it gets cracked...fine..

if not...i could give a **** 

this thread has gone too far


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 14, 2008)

kwerdenker said:
			
		

> i tend to agree with them because if it is a bug then why it's working with the cyclods?



If it's as people say, that the game makes a CRC, then it's actually quite easy to understand: the R4 and several other flashcarts perform an "on the fly patch" to boot the game, thus changing its CRC. The CycloDS, on the other hand, uses real "clean" ROMs, thus keeping the "good" CRC the game is looking for as it doesn't perform any patching at all.

That's what several people say, though.

Edit: Stanleyopar2000, if you don't want anyone to flame you, don't flamebait...


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 14, 2008)

Can someone translate this into Cornish please?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> Can someone translate this into Cornish please?




Syns dha glapp


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 14, 2008)

Here is a link with working cheats codes ( both xml and user.evoCheats)  for CycloDS evolution http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=1991 

For french langage support you just need to activate all codes and type "Merci".


----------



## Dominator (Mar 14, 2008)

dit moi il y a encore une traduction caché ?


Another hidden translation ? OR WTF !!!!?


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 14, 2008)

_*Does anyone know how the language-files are named,when you unpack the FF CC : RoF Rom?
Because I want to hack it into MULTI-5 or German,but I dunno how the name of the data is called-.-
I have already unpacked the Rom and now I´ve got some datas and so on...
Can anyone plz give me some instructions of what to do now?
I beg you plz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*_


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 14, 2008)

... see #92 and #428 ...  

It is not easy Zerrix ... type the name of your unpacked files in a decent search engine ( not necessary the one you think about  ) and it will lead you to some chinese sites...  you lose your time ... but you will learn something ... hopefully ;-)


----------



## test84 (Mar 14, 2008)

is there any fix out yet? (cant read all these 30 pages from yesterday!)


----------



## knl (Mar 14, 2008)

nope, no fix yet apparently


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 14, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> ... see #92 and #428 ...
> 
> It is not easy Zerrix ... type the name of your unpacked files in a decent search engine ( not necessary the one you think about  ) and it will lead you to some chinese sites...  you lose your time ... but you will learn something ... hopefully ;-)




thx a lot...but unfortunately i dont even know what you are talking-.-
So whe I want the code on at post #428,then what have i to do at 1st?


----------



## Rciwws (Mar 14, 2008)

Well it appears from the R4 website that the firmware updates come out roughly once a month. (12/19/07, 1/08/08, 2/19/2008) So maybe we will see one sooner than we think. I doubt until it happens all of our attempts to try and fiddle with things wont be very successful.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Just wait for the European release ... it is only next week ... Friday, at the latest.


----------



## Fumble (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats, Square-Enix and Nintendo. Pretty clever! The American team actually prevailed at copy-protecting this pretty well! Bug or not, accident or not, it gives the same result - most flashcarts get the Moogle of Death. Even a couple of Cyclods Evolution users have been having problems with it, according to their forums. 
Good show, good show! 

Last time that there was a problem to dump a DS game, it got solved, in what, 36 hours? Now a new problem arises and all kinds of things were tried with no results. We've been trumped! I, for one, adore this game and will proudly buy a legit copy. I couldn't play the Gamecube one with my buddies due to the lack of 4 Gameboy SP consoles with Gamecube links...

I just hope that this isn't a bad joke from the release group. If it is, I truly do believe that "the scene" has been corrupted beyond recognition. How I long the days where release groups lived in harmony with all those ugly intros... Hey, at least the techno MIDIs were pretty catchy.


----------



## Another World (Mar 14, 2008)

It is important for all of us to remember that this Flash kit world we all love could come crumbling down rather quickly. All it takes is a few smart coders to understand exactly what they need to do in order to slip in a small security device.

We have no proof right now that this was an attempt to fool flash kits but understanding how the Micro SD, Flash kits, and the auto patching functions work, it appears that it was deliberate.

For those of you that don’t understand this here are the basics. Currently manufactured Micro SD cards can seek and distribute data at 12 micoseconds. The NDS already has a feature that randomly requests data from the game cart in 4 microsecond intervals. If the data can not be spit back in the time limit the game will not function. This check is completely random and can be implemented in the code of the game cart. The different Flash kit manufacturers have combated this issue by integrating on-the-fly patching into their various firmwares. When the NDS queries the cart for the data, the firmware simply spoofs the data and in most cases spits back garbage. This allows the game to go on playing because as far as the NDS is concerned the “real” cart spit back a response in time, so it can’t be a ROM. It appears that the smart coders over at Square are checking to make sure the data is actually correct. So when the firmware spits back garbage the game fails and we are presented with the now famous “thank you for playing” screen.

It is my understanding that the CycloDS can run ROMs in a clean mode that does not require any patching. While I have not researched how this might be possible the better solution is that the “no patching” method is actually a *smarter* patching algorithm. There is no way that data can be pulled off of the current Micro SD cards at a faster rate. One has to assume that some type of smart patching is buffering data or perhaps storing chunks of data into memory, RAM or something of the like.

The fix for this problem, if indeed this is a new security check, would be to include onboard RAM per Flash kit, the size of the maximum reported ROM. This way the entire clean ROM could be loaded into RAM and run as though it was on a retail cart. Thus the NDS could query all it wanted and receive the correct data off of a much faster RAM solution. Again this is not perfect and would probably require firmware and software emulation to spoof the NDS as the RAM read speed is more like 8 microseconds.

A great bit of homebrew was released to see if your Slot1 is auto patching. The important thing about this homebrew is the conversation and information the original thread spawned. The coder has some great insight and I recommend it as a read for those trying to wrap their heads around the FFCC issue.



```
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=42742
```

Now let us all stop fighting over the speculation of why this ROM does not play, what flash kits it plays on, and why it does so. Let us instead hope that this “security” feature is not sold and bundled with more games. Because if it is then the next generation of Slot1 Flash kits (which will no doubt have to include some type of internal storage) will most likely be very expensive!

*cheers*
-AW


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 14, 2008)

Fumble said:
			
		

> Congrats, Square-Enix and Nintendo. Pretty clever! The American team actually prevailed at copy-protecting this pretty well! Bug or not, accident or not, it gives the same result - most flashcarts get the Moogle of Death. Even a couple of Cyclods Evolution users have been having problems with it, according to their forums.
> Good show, good show!
> 
> Last time that there was a problem to dump a DS game, it got solved, in what, 36 hours? Now a new problem arises and all kinds of things were tried with no results. We've been trumped! I, for one, adore this game and will proudly buy a legit copy. I couldn't play the Gamecube one with my buddies due to the lack of 4 Gameboy SP consoles with Gamecube links...
> ...




Trust me....Within the next month or 2 weeks,there´ll be a solution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Since now really every problem has been fixxed from the hacker - scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So why shouldn´t this be to? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hackers (And the team of R4/M3) from all around the world will hang in there and they WILL fix it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Square Enix has a 0,00% chance to make an end of the piratecy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not only SE...Many,many others too...


----------



## Fumble (Mar 14, 2008)

By the way...

I'm surprised that I didn't see some kind of objection yet, but by examining the game yesterday (when I received it at work) I noticed...

The game's called *Ring of Fates*, not Rings of Fate.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Doesn't sound right.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Fumble said:
			
		

> By the way...
> 
> I'm surprised that I didn't see some kind of objection yet, but by examining the game yesterday (when I received it at work) I noticed...
> 
> ...



We know ... at least 3 people per day mention it


----------



## NoSoulX (Mar 14, 2008)

One ring holdin within many fates...


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

NoSoulX said:
			
		

> One ring holdin within many fates...



Ironically, there are many different rings in the game, but only one fate.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 14, 2008)

The official site explains that nicely  ( http://na.square-enix.com/ffccrof/ http://na.square-enix.com/ffccnews/) ... the story ... sharing fates etc ... nice stuff about the making of.

Btw there is no problem with the CycloDS Evolution : in game menu is working fine with slowmotion ( V1.22  ) and only RTS is not supported now with latest 1.3... but guess ... 1.4 beta is near ;-)


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 14, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> The official site explains that nicely



What?
The "copy protection"?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 14, 2008)

after reading the post i got sad becuz it seemed so scary but hey
If u remember similar things were said about download play and R4 were the 1st to fix it and it became crazy famous
I expect it to be fixed but later since R4 are becoming lazy


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 14, 2008)

PIRATE'S: Look Here - [LINK]


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 14, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> PIRATE'S: Look Here - [LINK]



You fanny man


----------



## Dead Ghost (Mar 14, 2008)

Let me guess, it works perfectly on G6 DS REAL?


----------



## AndreXL (Mar 14, 2008)

Dead Ghost said:
			
		

> Let me guess, it works perfectly on G6 DS REAL?


Much worser than that. It works on DS Xtreme.


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, it's nice to see a company actually putting some effort in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And rather nice of them to still let people try the game.


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 14, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Wow, it's nice to see a company actually putting some effort in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rciwws (Mar 14, 2008)

If it was an anti-piracy measure they could have chosen to put up the screen during any point. Maybe it makes more sense for it to be a bug seeing as with an hour or so of gameplay at a time lets us figure out ways to eventually finish the game.


----------



## ECJanga (Mar 14, 2008)

*"Thank you for playing.", Clearly anti-piracy code.*


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Why? I've beaten my game (on CycloDS) and even after the credits it never showed "Thank you for playing." So that was clearly put in there for pirates



Original Topic: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=78396


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 14, 2008)

ECJanga said:
			
		

> *"Thank you for playing.", Clearly anti-piracy code.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL. More like this. Old news, really. Stop spamming "your" thread: it's pointless, doesn't prove anything and everything said there has been said here a long time ago.


----------



## 0nyx (Mar 14, 2008)

Somebody found a fix for Ds Linker/MK5/NCard!!!

http://forum.dslinker.cn/viewthread.php?ti...;extra=page%3D1


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Side-note :

There are many topics on game sites using this as an excuse to take potshots at pirates ... yet I bet every single person who criticizes people that pirate games, has an iPod full of illegal mp3s.


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm not using this as a way to boost my post count. I'm just kidding, but it's really good to know that some companies have already let out a fix.


----------



## kenet.deluxe (Mar 14, 2008)

Look like they realy found something in the savefile then!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 14, 2008)

yea....SHAME that a bigger more USED flashcard is SLOWER to fix BIGGER problems  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*cough cough* mainly R4 DS! *cough*


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> im hereby done with this thread
> 
> this thread has gone too far



Posting a lot here for someone who is done with this thread, aren't ya?


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 14, 2008)

Well all we can do is wait.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 14, 2008)

well i guess I changed my mind....


----------



## supaboss (Mar 14, 2008)

Regarding the "fix" for the DSLinker.. it does NOT work.. people just want to believe this problem is fixed that they report things like "YES IT REALLY WORKS!" if they dont get the message after 10 seconds of gameplay. I have tried the "fix" on two of my DS's with the DSLinker and no, sadly it does NOT work.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

It's true ... even the guy who posted the fix admitted he'd only tested it for 15 minutes.


----------



## 0nyx (Mar 14, 2008)

Well...At first i did it without removing/reputting the xmenu...and after 22minutes when i went to the boss i got the moglin of death...Then i removed the xmenu,put the DS on, put back the xmenu and and i played for another 20minutes,no MoD.Im in the big city right now.


----------



## Crass (Mar 14, 2008)

For R4 users hold down both L and R button when starting the game to bypass the new piracy protection Squeenix is using. Truzt me it werkz.


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 14, 2008)

So it's not really working, well that might explain its actually a hard problem.

*Posts merged*

Do you even know what the problem is?


----------



## supaboss (Mar 14, 2008)

I replaced the xmenu.dat, changed the global.ini to disable patching, removed the old .sav file - guess what? Moogle screen after the first dungeon, I tried it twice just to be sure. I'm using the latest MK5 firmware and xmenu.dat from the same install package, not sure if this differs from those reporting this "fix" to work?


----------



## darkpunk24 (Mar 14, 2008)

Crass said:
			
		

> For R4 users hold down both L and R button when starting the game to bypass the new piracy protection Squeenix is using. Truzt me it werkz.



It's true?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

darkpunk24 said:
			
		

> Crass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously not ... look at the way he spells 'trust' and 'works' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






lol


----------



## 0nyx (Mar 14, 2008)

Well,those reporting the fix were using the DS Linker 1.45+ Xmenu 2.53.Il keep playing and i will tell you if i get another MoD


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 14, 2008)

does the L+R thing REALLY work? that sounds too easy for me

oh..is that you crass from ds-scene?

just wondering.


----------



## supaboss (Mar 14, 2008)

0nyx said:
			
		

> Well,those reporting the fix were using the DS Linker 1.45+ Xmenu 2.53.Il keep playing and i will tell you if i get another MoD



What firmware and xmenu are you using then?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Is it just me, or are people willing to try things that are blatantly fake, just to be able to play a game they probably aren't that bothered about?

Switch on your brains, people ... the L+R buttons thing obviously doesn't work ... he was being silly, and you are falling for it.


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 14, 2008)

I think he meant it to be sarcasm, as he changed his spelling for trust me it works.


----------



## 0nyx (Mar 14, 2008)

supaboss--> I m using 1.45 + Xmenu 2.53 from dslinker website...I think you are using MK5 firmware V1.45 + Xmenu 2.54(Wich is the lastest)


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 14, 2008)

I think that this thread and nanostray are the secret to patience. On the other hand I was going to get CycloDS because it doesn't patch at all or so I thought. Now that I know it patches better I'm not going to get it.


----------



## 0nyx (Mar 14, 2008)

Iam now fighting evil squirels in the abandonned city and no MoD since i changed deleted/put back the xmenu


----------



## Yigor (Mar 14, 2008)

Crass said:
			
		

> For R4 users hold down both L and R button when starting the game to bypass the new piracy protection Squeenix is using. Truzt me it werkz.



dont forget to stand upside down while doing that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and clap twice in your hands, hehe


----------



## 0nyx (Mar 14, 2008)

Duh 10seconds after my post i got the thanks for playing screen...Well i guess you are right,the DS Linker fix is NOT WORKING


----------



## Dominator (Mar 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> For R4 users hold down both L and R button when starting the game to bypass the new piracy protection Squeenix is using. Truzt me it werkz.



Yeah its work great i plays 2 hour with no thanls for playing screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks 

in fact this is the clean rom launcher (the R4 don't patch the rom, some rom don't work )


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> I think that this thread and nanostray are the secret to patience. On the other hand I was going to get CycloDS because it doesn't patch at all or so I thought. Now that I know it patches better I'm not going to get it.



Patches or not, the CycloDS, EDGE & AceKard all play this game perfectly.


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 14, 2008)

Right BobDevil, but the point is it aint perfect and it's all a matter of time.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> Right BobDevil, but the point is it aint perfect and it's all a matter of time.



Nothing's perfect ... never will be ... so, you go with what works the best, at the time.

Even if you have to buy 2 new carts a year, it's still cheaper than buying all the games you'd like to play


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 14, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have proof?
And yes I'm saying that you have to post a 2 hour video.


----------



## Dominator (Mar 14, 2008)

hum
yes, when you press L+R the R4 also record a Avi movie and send it directly to youtube when you shutdonw your ds 






(its ironical, (i think))


----------



## Enter260 (Mar 14, 2008)

where are you guys getting the information that the cyclo patches?  from that one guy that deduced it?  any more evidence?


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 14, 2008)

4:30 pm and 5:13 pm
Objection
Theres a contradiction in your testimony, you stated that you've been playing for 2 hours but the post for the L+R trick was posted at 4:30 and you posted at 5:13 that you playewd for two hours without problem, there for you have a contradiction.
Anyway I"m done messing around.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Enter260 said:
			
		

> where are you guys getting the information that the cyclo patches?  from that one guy that deduced it?  any more evidence?



There is a file you can put on your DS cart, and load up ... it's in .nds format ... and it checks itself to see if the cart has patched it.


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't own a CyloDS so if someone could use the No patch tester on their CycloDS we'll really know.


----------



## Dominator (Mar 14, 2008)

DarkSpace, i love your OBJECTION


----------



## archindivide (Mar 14, 2008)

Enter260 said:
			
		

> where are you guys getting the information that the cyclo patches?  from that one guy that deduced it?  any more evidence?



there was some thing about how the memory or something wouldnt work because its too slow or something, somebody explained it like yesterday


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

archindivide said:
			
		

> Enter260 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, basically your memory card can't respond to requests from the rom in a fast enough time, so the patching takes care of that.

I believe the request time is something like 4ms, but the memory cards are like 12ms or slower ... don't quote me on that, though.


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 14, 2008)

We should just help find a way to block the CRC check, or trick it.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> We should just help find a way to block the CRC check, or trick it.



Or buy the game or new carts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





... goes back to playing FFCC on his CycloDS ...


----------



## Rciwws (Mar 14, 2008)

I wonder if anything involving the actual transflash card would have any effect on playtimes or anything of the sort. If you guys can recall the ordeal with POR It drastically differed whether the game would freeze at certain points depending on size and brand of your transflash.


----------



## roulf (Mar 14, 2008)

About the DSLinker fix or what-not, if you disable the auto-patching but your game has ALREADY been auto-patched at some point, won't you have to re-load a clean, unpatched ROM for it to work even after this "Fix"?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

roulf said:
			
		

> About the DSLinker fix or what-not, if you disable the auto-patching but your game has ALREADY been auto-patched at some point, won't you have to re-load a clean, unpatched ROM for it to work even after this "Fix"?



You will need a squeeky clean rom ... if it works *chuckle*


----------



## cracker (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone wanna try out these AR codes? I played for nearly a half hour without getting moogled but can't waste much more time on it (at least right now).

120F882C 00000000
120FB658 00000000


----------



## archindivide (Mar 14, 2008)

anyway my new thoughts on the bug or whatever it is, this is just speculation but ive noticed that when i stay in one room for a certain amount of time and then i leave that the moogle screen shows up, for example not the whole game is on a timer just how long you stay in each room, this might explain why some people go for a long time without getting it and some people go for a shorter amount of time. i find when im playng by myself and i go through dungeons quickly i never get the message but if i stay in one room too long then i get it


----------



## terminator99 (Mar 14, 2008)

What do those codes meant to do?


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 14, 2008)

Did I ever mention that I;m not giving in. I have hope not really. I"m going to go buy it(the real game) when I get a ride


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> Did I ever mention that I;m not giving in. I have hope not really. I"m going to go buy it(the real game) when I get a ride



Buying the game is admitting defeat


----------



## Kawo (Mar 14, 2008)

Never back off, never surrender tonight is the night they die........no.......i mean.....someone repair/break the bug/protection.


----------



## supaboss (Mar 14, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> roulf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can confirm that it does NOT *surprise surprise* work with a clean rom either


----------



## cracker (Mar 14, 2008)

terminator99 said:
			
		

> What do those codes meant to do?



They will hopefully reset the responsible timer(s).


----------



## Law (Mar 14, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> terminator99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to try it now, I'll do a quick run through the first dungeon and see what happens. I've got nothing else to do anyway.


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 14, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Yeah, basically your memory card can't respond to requests from the rom in a fast enough time, so the patching takes care of that.
> 
> I believe the request time is something like 4ms, but the memory cards are like 12ms or slower ... don't quote me on that, though.



You are incorrect. Real DS carts can respond in 4 microseconds.


----------



## danielgardino (Mar 14, 2008)

BRAKING NEWS FLASH!!!!

Regarding the "infamous" b0xxle version, I tested in on my R4 and got two blank screens, as described by our fellow members of this forum. However, I also happen to have an EZ Flash IV for GBA games as well, and when I tried to run the ROM from SLOT-2 catridge... it worked!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have yet to play further in the game to see if the Moogle Screen of Death is going to appear, but the version seems not to be a bogus. Besides that, the roms size is around 6 megabytes smaller than the original release. 

Well, gotta play that now and see!

Cheers.


----------



## darkpunk24 (Mar 14, 2008)

Good..but i unfortunately haven't got any SLOT - 2 Flashcards..then if the game or the boXXle versione not work on the r4..i can't play..there is any ways to work the boXXle versione on the flashcard slot 1?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ignore the b0xxle release ... it white-screens slot-1 carts.


----------



## Law (Mar 14, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA OH WOW CRACKER!

I just killed the first boss and didn't get the "Thank you for playing!!" screen.

Going to go deeper in game, I'll give you some updates as I go along.


----------



## Rciwws (Mar 14, 2008)

Has anyone been trying to shark it to mess with various timers?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 14, 2008)

HEY i got a SuperCard SD...is THAT considered a slot 2 device?

but of course i have to convert it to a nds.dsqq file before supercard can play it...

but still...will it work?


----------



## Law (Mar 14, 2008)

Rciwws said:
			
		

> Has anyone been trying to shark it to mess with various timers?



Look at my post Above.

Cracker posted some AR codes that seem to work. They let me get past the first boss. I'm going futher in game.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 14, 2008)

darkpunk24 said:
			
		

> Good..but i unfortunately haven't got any SLOT - 2 Flashcards..then if the game or the boXXle versione not work on the r4..i can't play..there is any ways to work the boXXle versione on the flashcard slot 1?
> 
> I think the so-called "boxxle version" gives two white screens to slot-1 users because it's prepatched:
> 
> ...



As you know, slot-1 cards work with clean ROMs (although some of them patch them on the fly, which seems to be the cause of this problem). If you try to use any patched ROM, it will white-screen you. It may seem as if that patch configuration from the M3 Manager worked with the EZ IV, I guess.

PS: thebobevil, you sure like this thread. You post count raised madly during the last two days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: That code thingy seems interesting. I'll keep tuned to hear more from you guys.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> HEY i got a SuperCard SD...is THAT considered a slot 2 device?
> 
> but of course i have to convert it to a nds.dsqq file before supercard can play it...
> 
> ...



That tends to be how I roll on forums ... one thread gets all my focus, pretty much, for a few days, maybe a week ... then, like a mail-order bride with your bank details, I am gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[I think part of it comes from sitting at a desk with 3 screens around me ... I leave one open to which ever forum I am posting on, and then one for work, and the third for movies and games ... ah, the joys and perils of working from home lol]


----------



## Law (Mar 14, 2008)

Can I ask how often after the first cave should the Thank You For Playing message occur? Using crackers AR codes I got past the first cave, but I'm not sure how long it'll be before I should get a message.


----------



## Rciwws (Mar 14, 2008)

What about cart swapping? I doubt it but does anyone have any experience with doing is with a ds?


----------



## ZildjianKX (Mar 14, 2008)

danielgardino said:
			
		

> BRAKING NEWS FLASH!!!!
> 
> Regarding the "infamous" b0xxle version, I tested in on my R4 and got two blank screens, as described by our fellow members of this forum. However, I also happen to have an EZ Flash IV for GBA games as well, and when I tried to run the ROM from SLOT-2 catridge... it worked!
> 
> ...



Umm... you sure?

http://ezflash.sosuke.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=12364


----------



## Akoji (Mar 14, 2008)

Can we use AR codes on the G6 Lite, if no can they release a version of the roms with the cheat on to make the game work?


----------



## Rciwws (Mar 14, 2008)

Well i've personally gotten the message 4 times.

First time was right after the moogle battle intro as I crossed into the first dungeon

Second and Third was in the second town after id complete the item usage tutorial

The last was while wandering around the 2nd dungeon for ~10 minutes


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Can I ask how often after the first cave should the Thank You For Playing message occur? Using crackers AR codes I got past the first cave, but I'm not sure how long it'll be before I should get a message.



The amount of time really does seem to have some randomness to it ... everyone seems to report slightly different things ... which is what has led to all the different theories.

The only thing that is a common factor is, the message appears when you are going through a door, from one zone to another, in a dungeon.


----------



## Law (Mar 14, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only in dungeons? Or when going from one place to another generally?


----------



## Akoji (Mar 14, 2008)

Mine occured when I was zoning out in the dungeon (first one.)


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be honest, I have only experienced it in dungeons, and when others have gone into details about it happening to them, dungeons are mentioned ... I have not seen anyone post about it happening when 'zoning' in say towns, or between map locations ... but, it is entirely possible.

We could just cover all bases and say, "It only happens when you 'zone' from one area to another.


----------



## danielgardino (Mar 14, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> HEY i got a SuperCard SD...is THAT considered a slot 2 device?
> 
> but of course i have to convert it to a nds.dsqq file before supercard can play it...
> 
> ...



Well, I´m playing the game right now. Don´t know why they couldn´t succeed too, when using b0xxle version. Anyway, I used the EZ IV Client to send the rom to the slot-2 catridge. Since the patched version is smaller than the original one, it displayed an error message, saying that the game wasn´t in the database, but it was sent anyway and WORKED. If anywone still doubts it, add me on msn: [email protected] . I´ll gladly show the game running on EZ Flash IV on my webcam.

BTW, the game is great!


----------



## Law (Mar 14, 2008)

Well somebody just said it happened to them after the Item Usage tutorial, well I just passed that.

I think this code really does work. I'm never usually this lucky.


----------



## Zarcon (Mar 14, 2008)

Quick question since this thread is 89 pages long now...
Does the Thank You screen show up when playing Solo/Multi Multiplayer mode?


----------



## danielgardino (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok, b0xxle version sucks too. Just got the infamous "Thank you for Playing" message. Time to go back and try something else.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Quick question since this thread is 89 pages long now...
> Does the Thank You screen show up when playing Solo/Multi Multiplayer mode?



Apparently.


----------



## Law (Mar 14, 2008)

Anybody else want to try out the code cracker posted?

Add 

120F882C 00000000
120FB658 00000000 

into your cheat/usrcheat.dat

Just want to find out whether I'm extremely lucky or not.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Keep us informed, Law ... I just noticed that you were from "Immigrant Land" ... I prefer the name, "Asylum Island"


----------



## spyckotic (Mar 14, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Anybody else want to try out the code cracker posted?
> 
> Add
> 
> ...




I would be glad to, but I'm not entirely sure how to go about it


----------



## Yigor (Mar 14, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Anybody else want to try out the code cracker posted?
> 
> Add
> 
> ...



as far as i can see: i can play unusual long without moogle...


----------



## kenet.deluxe (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm testing it too
with my supercard lite slot-2

Just blasted out the first boss, no moogle screen of death so far


----------



## danielgardino (Mar 14, 2008)

Here´s a tutorial:

http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/505999


----------



## Rciwws (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks like we might be onto something with this little code. I'll give it another couple hours to see how it turns out. Inevitably the testers will return with their tails between their legs like always though...


----------



## xmanooo7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Anybody else want to try out the code cracker posted?
> 
> Add
> 
> ...



which flashcard is this supposed to work with?


----------



## Law (Mar 14, 2008)

spyckotic said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If your cart supports cheats and uses cheat/usrcheat.dat files just put this on your cart, it's the cheat that I've labled "test".

Note that this is Rayders newest .dat file with the code added in. If you don't see it on the list, make sure you're looking at the right one if you have a cheat.dat.


http://rapidshare.com/files/99592236/USRCHEAT.dat.html

Last I checked cheat/usrcheat.dat files work with the M3 Simply/R4. Not sure about other carts

Anyway, I've been walking around "Old Town", havn't got the message yet.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 14, 2008)

Is it the game time 0:00:00 code?


----------



## Yigor (Mar 14, 2008)

jester13 said:
			
		

> Is it the game time 0:00:00 code?


whatever it resets to 0, its not the game time ...


----------



## Law (Mar 14, 2008)

jester13 said:
			
		

> Is it the game time 0:00:00 code?




Looking at the dat I'm pretty sure that one is a one line code. It's the code I labled test. I havn't tried the game time 0:00:00 one, but I've heard it doens't work.


----------



## Rciwws (Mar 14, 2008)

Well are you still going?


----------



## Law (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah, and I've been playing for over an hour. I think this code works perfectly.

Still possible for me to get one though, I guess. I'll give an update after I get through this dungeon.


----------



## Scathraax (Mar 14, 2008)

Hm..
I seem to get the MoD pretty often, so I'll grab the cheat file and try it myself.

I'll be sure to post whatever info I can.


----------



## Law (Mar 14, 2008)

Strange, just went to buy some Magicite and my game crashed.

Probably unrelated though.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Strange, just went to buy some Magicite and my game crashed.
> 
> Probably unrelated though.




Deeeee-ny-ulllllllllll


----------



## NDSnake Oil (Mar 14, 2008)

Rciwws said:
			
		

> Inevitably the testers will return with their tails between their legs like always though...



OK don't use the patch when somethings breaks out then.

I won't post anymore in this thread unless I'm testing something.  How about following suit?

edit: crash, not MoD I read I think.


----------



## Law (Mar 14, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd already got things from there before. It happened after I left "Old Town" to go and get some. I'll try and replicate it again and see if the same thing happens, might have just been my bad luck kicking in.


----------



## drakehart (Mar 14, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Anybody else want to try out the code cracker posted?
> 
> Add
> 
> ...



I've been trying this code for 62 minutes till now, and no MSoD till now...
using a R4

can we now know what the hell this code does? I'm pretty curious


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

drakehart said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's called "A False Sense of Hope"


----------



## Law (Mar 14, 2008)

drakehart said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure really, cracker didn't say.

Maybe it disables the crc check? Although I'm not sure if that's possible through an AR code...


----------



## drakehart (Mar 14, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> drakehart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm... my guess is:
the crc check, after completing, changes a couple of bytes in those memory addresses and then a check for those addresses is made. If the value is false, (0) the game continues, if it's true (0) it jumps to MSOD...
am I right?


----------



## Guile589 (Mar 14, 2008)

This code works fantastic. Thanks for it^^


----------



## QuantumFluxx (Mar 14, 2008)

Boy I'd love to test that code out.  But for the love of god why the hell doesn't anyone post the other information needed to add this code to their flash card.  Like oh, I dont know, THE GAME ID AND THAT 7 DIGIT STRING OF NUMBERS NEEDED TO EVEN MAKE IT WORK?


----------



## Law (Mar 14, 2008)

QuantumFluxx said:
			
		

> Boy I'd love to test that code out.  But for the love of god why the hell doesn't anyone post the other information needed to add this code to their flash card.  Like oh, I dont know, THE GAME ID AND THAT 7 DIGIT STRING OF NUMBERS NEEDED TO EVEN MAKE IT WORK?



I did post Rayders newest usrcheat.dat file with the code entered into it, why didn't you just edit it and find out?

Game ID is AFXE c0196935.


----------



## drakehart (Mar 14, 2008)

QuantumFluxx said:
			
		

> Boy I'd love to test that code out.  But for the love of god why the hell doesn't anyone post the other information needed to add this code to their flash card.  Like oh, I dont know, THE GAME ID AND THAT 7 DIGIT STRING OF NUMBERS NEEDED TO EVEN MAKE IT WORK?


with the editor for the R4 I got this game ID

AFXE c0196935

not sure it can help you if you have another cartdridge.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, I'm glad it seems to be working for you ... no doubt someone will pick up on this and create some kind of patch, or what-have-you ... or at least make this information widely available.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 14, 2008)

He was on shape items cheat testing incidentaly yesterday and he also talk about the "fast play" code yesterday ... they are already in rayder file and in the user.evoCheat i posted ... why don't you trust him now ? I wonder...

Not sure what the code bypass but at least it looks like the twenty minuts jump to the infamous nag is  gone ;-)


----------



## danielgardino (Mar 14, 2008)

Testing here too... so far, so good...


----------



## QuantumFluxx (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you for that information.  And I did look inside that edited cheats.dat file you posted, however viewed with notepad, its a garbled mess.  I tried searching for "test" and came up with a couple hundered results.


----------



## woody0 (Mar 14, 2008)

sorry, i cant be bothered trying to find if this works or not, so il just ask... does this game work now on the R4 or not? as i really want this


----------



## Law (Mar 14, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Well, I'm glad it seems to be working for you ... no doubt someone will pick up on this and create some kind of patch, or what-have-you ... or at least make this information widely available.
> 
> Well we could always tell Rayder about it, he'd put it in his Cheat database.
> 
> ...



With the AR code cracker posted.


http://rapidshare.com/files/99592236/USRCHEAT.dat.html

That is Rayders newest (13th of March) usrcheat.dat with the code entered under the label "test". Just enable it before starting the game and make sure it's always on.


----------



## Inspektor (Mar 14, 2008)

so I'm just supposed to put the usrcheat.dat file in the root of my SD card and I'm good to go? I should just launch the game from the R4 menu like I always do?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 14, 2008)

So.. it's confirmed that the cheat is working?

Saw a lot of "solutions" in this topic that failed after more than 1 hour..


----------



## Law (Mar 14, 2008)

Inspektor said:
			
		

> so I'm just supposed to put the usrcheat.dat file in the root of my SD card and I'm good to go? I should just launch the game from the R4 menu like I always do?



Put it in the folder named _system_

before running the game, press Y to bring up the cheat menu. Go down until you see the cheat labeled "test" and make sure the box is checked. Save the changes and then run the game.


CockroachMan: I'm about an hour into the game now, havn't had the message once. Not even after killing the first boss.


----------



## danielgardino (Mar 14, 2008)

No, you should put it on your "system" directory.


----------



## cracker (Mar 15, 2008)

*Old patch removed* Get the final patch!


----------



## QuantumFluxx (Mar 15, 2008)

Blah.  I have a G6DS Real, and I'm trying to add it to my Cheats.db file but its not showing up when I try and load the game.  God damn I hate how complicated the cheat system is on the G6, and I can't remember how to add new codes to its database.  Argh.


----------



## Thanubis (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Bman55 (Mar 15, 2008)

So I'm using an R4, and I added the USRCHEAT to my _system_ folder, then applied the cheat and ran the game. I'll let you guys know what happens in less than an hour.


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> Get the patch here!



So cracker, now that you're back, could you shed any light on the technical aspect? What exactly does this code/patch do?


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 15, 2008)

If you passed the first 20' ( Hill Caves ) you can move to the city of Rebena Te Ra and visit The Abandoned Town ( i've got a nag there when leaving with a G6 lite yesterday ) and check back the room with a red  magical door ... if you got no nag when you leave ... then it is safe i think :-)


----------



## utz030303 (Mar 15, 2008)

Will the patch work with DSTT? Because my girlfriend is using DSTT and we wanna play together.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 15, 2008)

It would be nice if this was fixed before we hit the 100th page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But, seriously, I don't see why, in theory, that this shouldn't be able to be used in some kind of patch for the rom itself, as opposed to just being applied as a cheat.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 15, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> drakehart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It apparently resets the timers that caused the "Thanks for playing" nag screen (seems I read that in THIS thread). I've been playing for 45 minutes as of this save (which is 40 minutes since the last save) since enabling the code and I haven't seen that nag screen yet. Before, I couldn't play for even 20 minutes.  So I guess I will end up playing this games after all, but more testing is required to see if it's permanent or if that will still come up later.

Cracker, did YOU create this code or did you just find it somewhere?

When I update the dat, I'm going to have this cheat enabled by default.   So you won't even need to do anything besides have the latest update on your R4/M3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Expect the dat to be updated in a matter of minutes.


----------



## scoozer (Mar 15, 2008)

Finally...


----------



## cracker (Mar 15, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(As long as it keeps away the MoDs) It seems the addresses are the counters that trigger them.


----------



## Gamer (Mar 15, 2008)

So i can use the cheat codes enabling them on a SC Slot 2 ??

I saw a patch too... it is the same as the codes?


----------



## gsarlis (Mar 15, 2008)

People don't get your hopes up, the whole screen thing is pretty random.
Most of the times it pops up after 20 minutes but yesterday i played ~65 minutes and the screen appeared. I'm gonna try the cheat although and let the DS play all night so i'll let you know tomorrow.

(I have an R4DS with 1.14FW btw)


----------



## KanoBlade (Mar 15, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> Get the patch here!



Can you give us details on this patch or??


----------



## cracker (Mar 15, 2008)

scoozer said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Get the patch here!



Yeah you got me before I could fix it!


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

Just finished the second boss. No message.


Although you'd probably have to test all the way to the end of the game before you could be certain of anything though.


----------



## cracker (Mar 15, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. Hope it doesn't surprise me here and give someone some MoDs here. I cringe everytime a new reply comes in.


----------



## sgtpeppy25 (Mar 15, 2008)

can i ask what game mode are you playing?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 15, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Just finished the second boss. No message.
> 
> 
> Although you'd probably have to test all the way to the end of the game before you could be certain of anything though.



Well, you don't need to sleep, do you?

I hope you have a USB charge cable on your DS ... just plug your DS into your computer, make a pot of coffee, and get to it, man.


----------



## woody0 (Mar 15, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> woody0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cheers for this. its a big help


----------



## KanoBlade (Mar 15, 2008)

Is the usrcheat.dat process any different for M3 DS Simply user's because the cheat icon doesn't appear for FFCC.

BTW Cracker, are you going to post details on your patch or are we going to have to waste another random amount of time testing a false hope.


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Already on charge, although I'll probably only play for another hour or so and then go to bed.


----------



## AfroPirate (Mar 15, 2008)

I got the moogle screen of death using the cheat file 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll try the patch....


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

KanoBlade said:
			
		

> Is the usrcheat.dat process any different for M3 DS Simply user's because the cheat icon doesn't appear for FFCC.
> 
> BTW Cracker, are you going to post details on your patch or are we going to have to waste another random amount of time testing a false hope.



Not sure how the cheats for the M3 Simply work, I thought it was the same way.


You could always try using the IPS patch cracker made.

http://rapidshare.com/files/99601306/ffccrof-deMoD.rar.html


----------



## madcat1990 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm going to try these AR codes out, Been reading ALL 93 pages (yeah...hell)
Am using a M3 Simply with R4 converted FW 1.16, wish me luck!

P.S: If this works cracker! I wanna have babies with you!


----------



## jagviper (Mar 15, 2008)

I dont feel like reading the last ~10 pages since i was here before, so will the patch work with a slot-2 M3 lite SD?


----------



## AfroPirate (Mar 15, 2008)

Newb question.
How do you use the isp patcher thingy?


----------



## Thanubis (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## KanoBlade (Mar 15, 2008)

AfroPirate said:
			
		

> Newb question.
> How do you use the isp patcher thingy?


Try this application
IPSWin

Looks like Thanubis beat me to it lol.

Let's hope this patch works...


----------



## cracker (Mar 15, 2008)

KanoBlade said:
			
		

> Is the usrcheat.dat process any different for M3 DS Simply user's because the cheat icon doesn't appear for FFCC.
> 
> BTW Cracker, are you going to post details on your patch or are we going to have to waste another random amount of time testing a false hope.
> 
> ...



What cart are you using and when did it occur? Just wonder if it's due to the cheat engine of the cart or there might possibly be another timer. :/


----------



## AfroPirate (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanubis said:
			
		

> AfroPirate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was in the dungeon with Al and I was in save area and when I went to leave I just the moogle screen of death I had played for maybe 20mins or more I couldn't tell because of timer always at 00:00:00 :/

So thats how it happened.


----------



## Crescent (Mar 15, 2008)

so is the patch working for everyone so far?


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 15, 2008)

Late ... so thanks you for playing ;-)


----------



## Cabbage (Mar 15, 2008)

AfroPirate said:
			
		

> Thanubis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You activated the wrong code. The one that you need is called "test" and it's at the bottom of all the other codes.


----------



## Dingler (Mar 15, 2008)

Patched a clean rom, with Crackers patch. Got black screen on load-up (R4 - game in root)


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

AfroPirate said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think you were running the right code. You should be running the one labeled "Test". It shouldn't affect the game time on the save file.

Edit: Beat to it.

I guess I should have named it something other than "test".

Maybe I should have named it "ZOMG CRACKERS AWEZOME CODE".

Then again, it was for personal use at the time.


----------



## Forxx (Mar 15, 2008)

(Supercard DS One) Patched clean ROM, loaded up, saved and restarted, now I get two black screens >.


----------



## jooozek (Mar 15, 2008)

That patch is crashing in multiplayer.
EDIT: and in story mode even before entering the dungeon.
(i'm using R4DS, patched clean rom)


----------



## Rayder (Mar 15, 2008)

The AR code to eliminate the nag screen is in the dat in my sig now.....and it's automatically enabled, so you shouldn't even have to go into the cheat menu or anything, just have the dat in place.

Next update Cracker's name will be added to the credits & help text.

EDIT: Oh! And I also went back to just hosting the file on my webspace instead of the GBAtemp servers.


----------



## snumbers (Mar 15, 2008)

Patched rom just comes up with a black screen. I'm using a M3 Simply with v. 1.11.


----------



## KanoBlade (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm currently testing Cracker's patch, so far it's booted successfully, and i've been able to load my game.

i'm going to play test it right now.

I can confirm Cracker's patch doesn't work, black screen when i tried to goto another area. FAIL.


If anyone can point me to a guide or assistance in getting the R4 Firmware on my M3 DS Simply that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Thanubis (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## HeatMan Advance (Mar 15, 2008)

You know...

Nah, I'll just watch and see how far this goes.


----------



## Cabbage (Mar 15, 2008)

snumbers said:
			
		

> Patched rom just comes up with a black screen. I'm using a M3 Simply with v. 1.11.
> You need the latest firmware (1.12). Check the downloads section.
> 
> QUOTE(KanoBlade @ Mar 14 2008, 05:34 PM) I'm currently testing Cracker's patch, so far it's booted successfully, and i've been able to load my game.
> ...


1.12 is the exact same firmware as 1.16 on the R4. Why do you need to do that?


----------



## valyr (Mar 15, 2008)

used patch on a clean rom on ez-v 1.70
cheats on crashes at shops
cheats off wont load saves

testing clean mode now


----------



## KanoBlade (Mar 15, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> The AR code to eliminate the nag screen is in the dat in my sig now.....and it's automatically enabled, so you shouldn't even have to go into the cheat menu or anything, just have the dat in place.
> 
> Next update Cracker's name will be added to the credits & help text.
> 
> EDIT: Oh! And I also went back to just hosting the file on my webspace instead of the GBAtemp servers.



thank you!!


----------



## trancegemini (Mar 15, 2008)

Could anyone who knows how make a cheat file for the G6 Real please. I cant get one made right thanks.


----------



## spyckotic (Mar 15, 2008)

Just beat the boss in the abandoned city using the AR codes on a R4.  No screen yet and I took my time.  I was lucky to get the first save point in the first dungeon before.  I'll be playing a few more hours tonight I'm sure.  Will post results later.


Edit:  Just checked... 2 hours and some change total gameplay time...so far so good.


----------



## siloxia (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm an hour in without a MoD using the AR Code


----------



## vhunter (Mar 15, 2008)

Im testing rayders code,
will post results later.


Thanks rayder for the codes.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2008)

I used the IPS code. Crashes to Black screen when exiting a room. (In the abandoned city.) I did use an old save though.

*edit* Started a new game and same crash when leaving an area.


----------



## snumbers (Mar 15, 2008)

I just got another black screen with crackers patch on 1.12- might be an error on my end, will repatch it later when I get the chance.


----------



## Rciwws (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey rayder can you give a quick explanation of your zip? I never set up AR for my R4 so i'm unsure just what to do with these.


----------



## PhiZero (Mar 15, 2008)

Started a new game, and am playing 90 minutes. No MoD at all. Using R4 1.16.


----------



## jagviper (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone test it with an m3 lite yet?


----------



## KanoBlade (Mar 15, 2008)

Rciwws said:
			
		

> Hey rayder can you give a quick explanation of your zip? I never set up AR for my R4 so i'm unsure just what to do with these.



I believe R4 users just need to copy the usrcheat.dat file to their system folder.


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

Rciwws said:
			
		

> Hey rayder can you give a quick explanation of your zip? I never set up AR for my R4 so i'm unsure just what to do with these.



Take either the Cheat.dat or the Usrcheat.dat (Your choice really, the USRCheat is opened by pressing Y before you press A to load a game, remember that) and put it in the _system_ folder.


----------



## gsarlis (Mar 15, 2008)

[S said:
			
		

> aber]
> Started a new game, and am playing 90 minutes. No MoD at all. Using R4 1.16.


With the patch or the cheat file?


----------



## trancegemini (Mar 15, 2008)

Here is a cheat file that works with G6 Real all you need to do is copy the file and select it in the menu. This way you can turn it on and off if you need to.

http://rapidshare.com/files/99608530/AFXZ.txt.zip.html


----------



## Rciwws (Mar 15, 2008)

Hmm lets check it out


----------



## spyckotic (Mar 15, 2008)

Tutorial for R4 Action Replay Codes


----------



## Gamer (Mar 15, 2008)

Can anyone post again the codes? should they work with a SC Slot-2?

Thanks


----------



## Rciwws (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Law you still good to go over there using those codes?


----------



## cracker (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll see if I can find out what's going on with the patch. Hopefully will have an updated version in a minute here.


----------



## itjhie (Mar 15, 2008)

hi all, how to make this cheat automatically loaded the next time you play?
thx


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 15, 2008)

*Just finished the single-player game ... the credits have rolled, and there is no sign of the "Thank you for playing!!" screen.*


----------



## Thanubis (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Crescent (Mar 15, 2008)

yay finally...
so can someone list all the instructions on how to do this on R4 in one post?
im kinda confused right now


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

Rciwws said:
			
		

> Hey Law you still good to go over there using those codes?



over where? :/

Still havn't got a MoD if that's what you mean, but thebobevil pretty much just said he finished the game with the code and didn't get the MoD. So I'm guessing it works perfectly.

Anyway, it's 1 AM in Immigrant Land, so I'm going to bed. Happy gaming.


----------



## Scathraax (Mar 15, 2008)

After an hour and 20 minutes of playing with the AR code/USRCHEAT.dat on my R4, with the latest firmware and a clean ROM, I've had no problems.

No MoD, no random crash. Only uninterrupted gameplay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I can't say this is a perfect fix just yet, but it seems to work quite well.
I'm quite happy with it, so I won't be touching the patch at all.


Yay, Cracker!


----------



## thejakal (Mar 15, 2008)

Tried ffccrof-deMoD.ips patch on G6 Lite, game crashes after leaving any room. Are all the others the same patch just in different formats?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 15, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Rciwws said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No ... I said I finished the game and didn't see the message after the credits rolled ... I played it on a CycloDS cart ... I was reporting the lack of the message at the end of the game, because some people were claiming it appeared after the credits finished rolling.


----------



## m3rox (Mar 15, 2008)

patch caused my game to crash when I left town (the one where you start out at) to go to the cave.  M3 Perfect MiniSD.


----------



## Twezzer08 (Mar 15, 2008)

ZML said:
			
		

> After an hour and 20 minutes of playing with the AR code/USRCHEAT.dat on my R4, with the latest firmware and a clean ROM, I've had no problems.
> 
> No MoD, no random crash. Only uninterrupted gameplay.
> 
> ...




what did you do? what code did you use? and where did u get the clean rom?


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I thought you meant you beat it with the code on, since most people already knew (I'm pretty sure it was confirmed) that you don't get that message after beating the game.

Oh well, I'll play more tomorrow, hopefully I won't get the error message, although a few poeple might have beat the game by the time I wake up.


----------



## Crescent (Mar 15, 2008)

anybody?
list full instructions on what to do?


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

Twezzer08 said:
			
		

> ZML said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He applied a cheatcode.

He used a code that has already been posted a few times in this thread.

He got the clean from from here.


@nels

Download Rayders newest cheat dat.

http://users.ameritech.net/rayder/3-14-08.zip

Unrar it. In the folder there will be loads of different files.

Either take the usrcheat.dat or the cheat.dat and put it in the folder named _system_ on your microSD card.

Go into the R4 Menu and select the game (But don't load it).

If you put the usrcheat.dat on your cart, press Y and make sure cheats are enabled and the box is checked.

If you used the Cheat.dat, I think you have to press the button on the touchscreen.

Anyway, must get going to bed, it just felt as if my monitor span around for some strange reason.


----------



## guardian_457 (Mar 15, 2008)

okay i'm super noob i'm using r4 and i always get a blank screen when starting the game i tired using the USRCHEAT in the _system_ folder and put the time to 0 and i still get the white screens can someone help i don't get what i'm suppose to do 







Edit: updated firmware to 1.16 and i get 2 black screens yay =(


----------



## roulf (Mar 15, 2008)

Based on how it is supposed to work, this code should work on old .SAV files correct?


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

guardian_457 said:
			
		

> okay i'm super noob i'm using r4 and i always get a blank screen when starting the game i tired using the USRCHEAT in the _system_ folder and put the time to 0 and i still get the white screens can someone help i don't get what i'm suppose to do



You don't use the one named 0:00:00 time, you use the one that says "No "thank you for playing screens"" if you're using Rayders cheat.dat

If you're using the one I uploaded, the cheat is labeled "test". Make sure that is the one that's enabled.

The white screen could mean something is wrong with the rom, try redownloading it from a different source.

@roulf

Yeah, works with old .sav files.


----------



## spyckotic (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes old save files work fine


----------



## Scathraax (Mar 15, 2008)

*Instructions for R4 MoD Cheat*

1. Download this file.
2. Copy USRCHEAT.dat file over to your R4's __system__ folder
3. Boot R4, highlight FFCC:ROF ROM, Press Y, enable "Test" cheat.
4. ???
5. Enjoy.


----------



## Crescent (Mar 15, 2008)

thank you so much
Urza should put that on the homepage


----------



## Yigor (Mar 15, 2008)

For those ppl who still stick to SC slot 2 devices:

just compile this: http://rapidshare.com/files/99610968/moogle.scc.html with the sc card software

when loading, make sure, the moogle cheat is ON...

blubb, out


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 15, 2008)

Nicy Evil bob ^^ So these morons were false ... 

Can you post a save file for testing ?


Cracker it works fine from a save file  with a G6 lite ( safe mode ) cleaning most of the abandoned city and back in town.

but .... i confirm the crash on new play when living home for the caves with two black screens. Same black screens in multi after taking a player just when entering the city on destination screen.

No Mogs anywhere :-)


----------



## Akoji (Mar 15, 2008)

=( seems like there's no solution for poor G6-Lite.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2008)

New to the forums so yeh hello to everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Been following this topic since it started and finally I am able to play the game properly without the MoD/Thanks for playing screen.

I am using a M3 Simply - Firmware v.1.16

Downloaded the file Law has uploaded a page pages back (http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=77990&st=1350) and copied it to the _System_ folder in the card!

Activated the cheat and TA DA! Its working perfectly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so I can cofirm that the file also works on M3 not just the R4!


----------



## guardian_457 (Mar 15, 2008)

law and zml thanks u guys rock


----------



## neonikngc (Mar 15, 2008)

20 minutes, No thnaks screens, the code should go to the frontpage


----------



## Moots (Mar 15, 2008)

Okay we know the patch doesn't work so lets stop testing it. (Crashes when entering places)

Lets just focus on this cheat that seems to work.


----------



## Thanubis (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## bladestriker666 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm a little slow when it comes to files like this but... will these files/cheats be com[patible with the M3 lite?


----------



## Akoji (Mar 15, 2008)

I can always hope to steal my little sister R4.


----------



## jgu1994 (Mar 15, 2008)

Cheat works for me, as I haven't gotten the MoD yet. However, in the market place after you beat the first boss, it froze on me when I was exiting the magicite shop from buying stuff.


----------



## jagviper (Mar 15, 2008)

bladestriker666 said:
			
		

> I'm a little slow when it comes to files like this but... will these files/cheats be com[patible with the M3 lite?


Nobody seems to be giving an answer to this question


----------



## bladestriker666 (Mar 15, 2008)

i don't think i've even seen any mention of M3 lites in this thread... could just be me though. is it that old/obsolete that no ones knows? X.x


----------



## cracker (Mar 15, 2008)

*Old patch removed* Get the final patch!


----------



## m3rox (Mar 15, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> Here's the new patch. I'm hoping it won't mess with anything else ingame. Is working as far as entering/exiting places, etc.



Thanks, hopefully this works with my cart


----------



## guardian_457 (Mar 15, 2008)

i was using the "test" cheat on the r4 but when i left the screen (the place after the character learns to swing a sword from taht old man)  my screen would go black


----------



## Akoji (Mar 15, 2008)

Does this patch is supposed to work on G6 Lite?


----------



## Thanubis (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## cracker (Mar 15, 2008)

Akoji said:
			
		

> Does this patch is supposed to work on G6 Lite?



The patch will work for any cart.


----------



## bubbastyle123 (Mar 15, 2008)

bad news. I have an R4 w/ 1.16 and I used the usrcheat.dat file perfectly and I still got the MoD.  Though I must say, I was able to play twice as long as I have been able to play without the .dat file. So that's something I guess


----------



## m3rox (Mar 15, 2008)

I love you cracker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got past the black screen on my M3 Perfect MiniSD

Edit: Scratch that, just tried entering the cave and got the black screen.


----------



## jagviper (Mar 15, 2008)

bladestriker666 said:
			
		

> i don't think i've even seen any mention of M3 lites in this thread... could just be me though. is it that old/obsolete that no ones knows? X.x


It uses m3 Perfect firmware, i dont know if the perfect is a slot 1 or two though


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2008)

Been playing for a while now with AR code. Seems to be working.


----------



## Scathraax (Mar 15, 2008)

bubbastyle123 said:
			
		

> bad news. I have an R4 w/ 1.16 and I used the usrcheat.dat file perfectly and I still got the MoD.  Though I must say, I was able to play twice as long as I have been able to play without the .dat file. So that's something I guess


How long is "twice as long...without the .dat file" for you?


----------



## m3rox (Mar 15, 2008)

jagviper said:
			
		

> bladestriker666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



google helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a slot-2.


----------



## bubbastyle123 (Mar 15, 2008)

ZML said:
			
		

> bubbastyle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


before I could only play for 10-20 minutes.  with the dat, i played for almost 40, like 35 or so.


----------



## jagviper (Mar 15, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> jagviper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too lazy to google it, im doin homework too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In that case then, anyone get it working on an M3 Perfect?


----------



## Scathraax (Mar 15, 2008)

bubbastyle123 said:
			
		

> before I could only play for 10-20 minutes.  with the dat, i played for almost 40, like 35 or so.


Odd.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I could only play for about 15-20 minutes.. and yet I managed to play for 80 minutes or so, before I decided to quit playing and shut it off.
That's 4 times the play time for me, with tons of screen changes, just to check for Moogles.


----------



## Thanubis (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Maverick_z (Mar 15, 2008)

I just started the game and first boss and got to the city, and I talked to the magic shop lady and my game froze

btw im using that the cheat also with R4 firmware v1.16


----------



## poplast (Mar 15, 2008)

clean rom patched IPSwin and patchv2 got black screens changing screens in the old town/
using an r4 btw.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanubis said:
			
		

> Alright, results so far. Clean ROM patched with IPSWin & patch v2.
> 
> With G6 Lite Default Settings, the game crashed at start up; two black screens.
> 
> With G6 Lite Safe Mode, I've made it into the training area, which is further than I got with the v1 patch. I'll continue to play and see how it goes.




Safe mode Patch2 is working on multiplayer mode now


----------



## cracker (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll make a couple test patches. I'm hoping that they will solve the problem that some ppl are having with v2 and also suppress the MoDs but only time will tell.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Will upload the 2 test patches in a minute.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 15, 2008)

bubbastyle123 said:
			
		

> ZML said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you patch your _DS_MENU.DAT with the r4bbugfix file included in the download?  That MAY be necessary.


----------



## flipt (Mar 15, 2008)

@Yigor - you are wonderful. I still use my supercardsd and love it (when it works, why need more?)

Didnt really know how to do the AR codes though. thanks


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 15, 2008)

G6 lite Patch 2 Multiplayer freezes when hiting a protection ( colored barrier ) ... perhaps random ... first freeze i ever encounters anyway since i play

Multiplayer : black screen when starting from a new player when entering city on choice menu.


Story mode is working fine from save game from town to town and back to the caves ... no more NAG so far  after cleaning the red room ;-)


----------



## bubbastyle123 (Mar 15, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> bubbastyle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope. i don't know how to do that. as my post count reveals, i'm a bit noobish.

i really want FFCC to work, but it's not worth $40 IMO.

how exactly do I patch my DS MENU.dat?  is it related to that ISP thing?

thanks.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 15, 2008)

bubbastyle123 said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Instructions are included in the 4rbugfix.zip file.   It's really easy.


----------



## Crescent (Mar 15, 2008)

r4bugfix file?


----------



## bubbastyle123 (Mar 15, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Instructions are included in the 4rbugfix.zip file.   It's really easy.



where can I get this file? thnaks again.


----------



## roulf (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, one action that I took would always crash the game... If I sat in the first cave, at the first save crystal area for about an hour then tried to zone out the southeast, it would crash without fail.

I just did the same test with the AR code on, and no crash!

I cannot comment on black screens / other crashes as of yet, no actually sit down and play at the moment.

Thanks Cracker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Thibor (Mar 15, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> Here's the new patch. I'm hoping it won't mess with anything else ingame. Is working as far as entering/exiting places, etc.




I am a little confused.  what is the difference between Rayder's "user.dat" file cheat ..... and .... Crackers patch file ??  Do they both do the same thing ? I have a M3 Simply. 

THanks


----------



## valyr (Mar 15, 2008)

patch version 2 ez-v 1.70 2gb sandisk so far so good

@ thibor  patch is for all carts .dat is for R4


----------



## cracker (Mar 15, 2008)

*Old patch removed* Get the final patch!


----------



## KanoBlade (Mar 15, 2008)

Thibor said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use "Rayder's" CHEAT.DAT file for your M3 Simply, just place it into the _system_ folder.

The cheat is automatically activated so you don't have to do anything special.


----------



## Thibor (Mar 15, 2008)

KanoBlade said:
			
		

> Thibor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Right ... I got that working already.  I was just wondering what is the difference between the cheat file and the Patch ??  Why would someone need the patch instead of the cheat file ??


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2008)

So what do you do when you get to the top of the mountain. There's a ring of plants. I'm lost.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 15, 2008)

Some devices cannot apply  patches.

( i update my last report ... )


----------



## m3rox (Mar 15, 2008)

Saturnplanet5 said:
			
		

> So what do you do when you get to the top of the mountain. There's a ring of plants. I'm lost.



Please keep spoilers where they belong.


----------



## gsarlis (Mar 15, 2008)

Oops!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2008)

gsarlis said:
			
		

> Oops!


.. man I feel dumb. Didn't even think to do that.


----------



## Bubble91 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey, I just wonder what am I suppose to do with da r4bugfix file?
Besides, i couldn't find the guide >.<
So ... do anyone mind telling me?


----------



## gsarlis (Mar 15, 2008)

@Saturn

Lol don't worry i did the same with you, kept wondering what to do lol!


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 15, 2008)

you can answer with [ spoiler ]  ..... [  /spoiler  ]  without spaces



Spoiler



The cat says Meow ... catch the cat with Al ;-)


----------



## KanoBlade (Mar 15, 2008)

Thibor said:
			
		

> KanoBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some devices may not support AR cheats.

The patch is in development for those who cannot use AR cheats.

ATM the patch isn't working, only the AR codes are, however cracker is actively working to provide a patch.


----------



## jagviper (Mar 15, 2008)

M3 perfect status anyone?


----------



## m3rox (Mar 15, 2008)

jagviper said:
			
		

> M3 perfect status anyone?



am about to test


----------



## warlock110 (Mar 15, 2008)

I tried the AR cheat, seems to work, no more "thank you for playing"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 15, 2008)

So is the MoD an attempt at actually copy protecting the cart?


----------



## m3rox (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok, M3 Perfect MiniSD, used test1.ips, and ran through Game Manager using the followin:
Soft Reset, 4X DMA, and Force R/W.  I'm in the second room of the cave right now


----------



## Wekker (Mar 15, 2008)

think it could take awhile


----------



## philco1 (Mar 15, 2008)

Bubble91 said:
			
		

> Hey, I just wonder what am I suppose to do with da r4bugfix file?
> Besides, i couldn't find the guide >.<
> So ... do anyone mind telling me?



Just read the text file ... LOL move the menu file over and run the exe then re copy the exe back ;D


----------



## tenja (Mar 15, 2008)

Can someone upload the patch to megaupload or other files sharing site? Rapidshare doesn't work for me.


----------



## Seperate (Mar 15, 2008)

Trying patch V2 with G6ds real. I will post again in 20 minutes with results.


----------



## Forxx (Mar 15, 2008)

Working with the AR code now. People who are saying its freezing when exiting the magicite shop, be patient and turn the sound on. The bell rings three times and it takes a while during which time you cant do anything, it's not freezing. I thought mine had done the same but caught the volume slider.


----------



## cracker (Mar 15, 2008)

tenja said:
			
		

> Can someone upload the patch to megaupload or other files sharing site? Rapidshare doesn't work for me.
> 
> *Old patch removed* Get the final patch!
> 
> ...



That's still open for debate but it appears to be deliberate. I believe it is.


----------



## jagviper (Mar 15, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Ok, M3 Perfect MiniSD, used test1.ips, and ran through Game Manager using the followin:
> Soft Reset, 4X DMA, and Force R/W.  I'm in the second room of the cave right now


So you just ran the rom through the ips patcher with the patch and loaded it on?


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 15, 2008)

Test1 is working so far ... no black screens in multi with G6 lite ( safe mode )


----------



## m3rox (Mar 15, 2008)

jagviper said:
			
		

> m3rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IPS patched, then ran it through the game manager.  It's working fine so far.


----------



## Melly (Mar 15, 2008)

Forxx said:
			
		

> Working with the AR code now. People who are saying its freezing when exiting the magicite shop, be patient and turn the sound on. The bell rings three times and it takes a while during which time you cant do anything, it's not freezing. I thought mine had done the same but caught the volume slider.




AR code is working for me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 almost 2 hours into the game now!


----------



## RODragonmaster (Mar 15, 2008)

mmmm, i have a G6Real, and i was just trying out the ar codes, got to the first boss in multiplayer, beat it, then moogled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: that may be my fault, my cheat switch was set to switch on, not always on, i'll try again


----------



## xshinox (Mar 15, 2008)

damn, where do you get your updated codes from? i use action replay code manager but i dont have some of these codes excluding the (E) ones.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 15, 2008)

Seems to be working with AR code.. played for 45 minutes, beat the first boss and went to that other city.. no "Thank you for playing screen".. 

using Rayder cheat file, M3 Simply 1.12


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 15, 2008)

Kk guys... Is the cheat in the USRCHEAT.DAT called "test"?

Thanks : D


----------



## Twezzer08 (Mar 15, 2008)

where can i get a "CLEAN ROM"


----------



## m3rox (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok, game's officially working fine on my M3 Perfect MiniSD now, been longer than 20 minutes of running around and not one issue.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 15, 2008)

Twezzer08 said:
			
		

> where can i get a "CLEAN ROM"



The CLEAN ROM is the ROM w/o anything done to it. You cant ask where to get it so dont bother


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2008)

jester13 said:
			
		

> Kk guys... Is the cheat in the USRCHEAT.DAT called "test"?
> 
> Thanks : D


Yep. Enable it.


----------



## Scathraax (Mar 15, 2008)

Twezzer08 said:
			
		

> where can i get a "CLEAN ROM"


If you have the ROM already, and you didn't patch or trim it with anything, it's a clean ROM.
Now stop asking.


----------



## Twezzer08 (Mar 15, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Seperate (Mar 15, 2008)

With Cracker's patch v2, on g6ds real,  after 20 minutes no MoD so far.  I'm in the first dungeon and I went through a door caused the MoD on me the first time.  So far so good.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 15, 2008)

bubbastyle123 said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's included in the download in my sig.


----------



## tenja (Mar 15, 2008)

Ahhh...thanks for the patch...the game started on my DS linker.Will keep trying.


----------



## Twezzer08 (Mar 15, 2008)

i have a m3 ds simply what is better the Cheat or the patch?


----------



## masterful (Mar 15, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> Test patches. Hopefully the first test patch will fix the black screens. AR codes seem the way to go since it allows enough leeway for some of the counter responsible events to occur while suppressing the MoDs. Unfortunately for slot 2 users that is...



I'm currently using this patch and it works fine so far (the test2 one). I just past the first dungeon at about 24 minutes. Its looking good.


----------



## momentai (Mar 15, 2008)

Cheer's guys, for fixing this!

I've just spent 2-3 hours helping people fit it in on their R4's!
Excellent work


----------



## RODragonmaster (Mar 15, 2008)

woo, moogled at the same place, guess i'll try the patch


----------



## Akoji (Mar 15, 2008)

Cracker's v2 patch seems to work fine for me in safemode on G6 Lite, Im doing the Old Town Dungeon and everthing works. And i've shopped and no black screens.


----------



## electrii (Mar 15, 2008)

Alright!
Using the AR cheat/1st test patch on R4 with 1.16 I managed to play up to the 2nd town without any hitces! I don't have time to play more right now but it seems to work fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The game is really sweet, I'll probably buy it too.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 15, 2008)

Akoji said:
			
		

> Cracker's v2 patch seems to work fine for me in safemode on G6 Lite, Im doing the Old Town Dungeon and everthing works. And i've shopped and no black screens.



I've got some bugs in multiplayer mode with V2 ... but none so far with test 1 ( from latest ffccrof-deMoD-test.rar)

http://rapidshare.com/files/99618918/ffccr...D-test.rar.html (#1493)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UWUIWOIQ ( #1515 )


----------



## paolo90 (Mar 15, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Twezzer08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are these two files the same?

Does the cheat have any side effect? (eg. stopping game time)

Thank you.


----------



## KanoBlade (Mar 15, 2008)

Twezzer08 said:
			
		

> i have a m3 ds simply what is better the Cheat or the patch?



Cheat

It's been confirmed and it's easy to use.


----------



## DrKupo (Mar 15, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> bubbastyle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It appears that you don't have a G6Real version of this cheat file. Last time I pulled that file down it had a g6 version


----------



## KanoBlade (Mar 15, 2008)

paolo90 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They both have the MOD fix, except Rayders cheat file contains cheats for A LOT of games, and correctly names the MOD fix.


----------



## Thanubis (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## MeeTA (Mar 15, 2008)

i uploaded a supercard cheat file to mediafire for scds1 users.

and...here it is http://www.mediafire.com/?nbbgmsmvymb


----------



## Cerasi (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you for the "Test" code!!

I hope this isn't a trick that gets rid of the moogles of death but wipes my data right before the final boss LOL *excited*


----------



## XXPX1 (Mar 15, 2008)

I just attempted the cheat. Played for about twenty minutes and got the screen still.

I have an R4, V1.16 and added the USRCHEAT file to my _system_.

If I did something wrong, please let me know. My save (which I managed to get to just fine)  states I havent played any time in the game so the cheat is working. However, it is not working in the sense of getting rid of my nag screen. =(


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2008)

XXPX1 said:
			
		

> I just attempted the cheat. Played for about twenty minutes and got the screen still.
> 
> I have an R4, V1.16 and added the USRCHEAT file to my _system_.
> 
> If I did something wrong, please let me know. My save (which I managed to get to just fine)  states I havent played any time in the game so the cheat is working. However, it is not working in the sense of getting rid of my nag screen. =(


Don't mean to be rude but did u actually enable the cheat? Hit cheat enable and then scroll all the way down on the top screen and highlight the test option then save and exit?
Believe me I'm not being rude just trying to help.


----------



## Lactose_Intolera (Mar 15, 2008)

Probably enabled the no time cheat instead of test cheat.


----------



## RODragonmaster (Mar 15, 2008)

did a clean rom with the patch, got past the first boss on multiplayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks cracker


----------



## Crescent (Mar 15, 2008)

so is multiplayer working fine?


----------



## trangoz (Mar 15, 2008)

Been using the named (not the 'test' one) cheat code file with R4 v1.15 firmware, and I patched my system file. Played single player for roughly fourty minutes with no Moogles whatsoever, cleared the first dungeon. However, I've run into some problems on entering the big town (Rebene Te Ra?). The code seems to affect musical events and stuff linked to them, as in with the code running the town's background music wasn't playing, and jumping on the 'Attention Square' or whatever it is that zooms in on your character, next to the armor shop freezes the game, as well as entering or exiting shops (The armor/synthesis shop worked fine the first time I tried them, although they don't play the 'shop' music they're supposed to with the code enabled). Finishing the magic shop tutorial freezes at the point where the cathedral bell is supposed to ring. 

Disabling the code and doing the tutorial/shopping works fine, but now when I try to use the armor shops the game stop responding at all (The 'background chatter' is still going), rather than not just playing the shop music.


----------



## jagviper (Mar 15, 2008)

Works on M3 Perfect with the ips ver.2 patch, just randomly freezes though (when exiting stores)


----------



## masterful (Mar 15, 2008)

What was the working AR codes again? I missed that, I don't want to download the cheat.dat


----------



## cracker (Mar 15, 2008)

masterful said:
			
		

> What was the working AR codes again? I missed that, I don't want to download the cheat.dat



120F882C 00000000
120FB658 00000000


----------



## commdante (Mar 15, 2008)

Just finished a MP game, first level and some buying stuff at town. Also did Abyssus Forest (couldn't even get to first savepoint before) and defeated the boss. No MoD anywhere :-)
I think MP was about 30 min orso (defeated boss with 7 dmg shots) and SP more then an hour I think (also some shopping etc).

Version 2 (ffccrof-deMoDv2.ips) on M3 Lite with Forced R/W and "save"-mode seems to work great. :-)


----------



## Scathraax (Mar 15, 2008)

trangoz said:
			
		

> Been using the named (not the 'test' one) cheat code file with R4 v1.15 firmware, and I patched my system file. Played single player for roughly fourty minutes with no Moogles whatsoever, cleared the first dungeon. However, I've run into some problems on entering the big town (Rebene Te Ra?). The code seems to affect musical events and stuff linked to them, as in with the code running the town's background music wasn't playing, and jumping on the 'Attention Square' or whatever it is that zooms in on your character, next to the armor shop freezes the game, as well as entering or exiting shops (The armor/synthesis shop worked fine the first time I tried them, although they don't play the 'shop' music they're supposed to with the code enabled). Finishing the magic shop tutorial freezes at the point where the cathedral bell is supposed to ring.
> 
> Disabling the code and doing the tutorial/shopping works fine, but now when I try to use the armor shops the game stop responding at all (The 'background chatter' is still going), rather than not just playing the shop music.


I just checked myself, and I also got the freeze on the "Attention Square".
..and no background music either.

[edit]
Weapon shop froze my game too. I assume the Armor shop will as well.


----------



## XXPX1 (Mar 15, 2008)

Saturnplanet5 said:
			
		

> XXPX1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, thats what I did... >.< I feel like a noob.

Thanks for the help guys, Ill try it again. And Saturnplanet5, I know you werent trying to be rude... I was just in a hurry to play the game I guess and didnt enable it correctly.

Thanks again.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 15, 2008)

Now that people have had luck with the R4/Simply. Is this "Test" thing working on the DSTT too.


----------



## masterful (Mar 15, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> masterful said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Crescent (Mar 15, 2008)

does multiplayer work?


----------



## jagviper (Mar 15, 2008)

commdante said:
			
		

> Just finished a MP game, first level and some buying stuff at town. Also did Abyssus Forest (couldn't even get to first savepoint before) and defeated the boss. No MoD anywhere :-)
> I think MP was about 30 min orso (defeated boss with 7 dmg shots) and SP more then an hour I think (also some shopping etc).
> 
> Version 2 (ffccrof-deMoDv2.ips) on M3 Lite with Forced R/W and "save"-mode seems to work great. :-)


Is your game freezing at all?


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanubis said:
			
		

> GH0ST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes test1 works both in multiplayer with new file and saved one ... actually testing test1 with my saved file brings no bug ( neither with shops or square and music ) ... but i'm  abit tired and lazy now  ... so i suggest further testing ;-) 

Thanks to all there ... from Cracker to Rayder not to mention evil  testers and of course the noobs ... I will buy the european version next week ... so greetings & big thanks to the developpers of Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles : Ring of Fates also...  for playing with us  and for the nice joke ... the mario like kart is fun ;-) 

Nite ' All ^^


----------



## Froyst (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm not sure if it's the ROM I downloaded, but when I'm playing it on my R4 with the "Test" code provided in the usercheat.dat somebody linked earlier in the thread...my game completely freezes to a black screen when I try to go to the first town. Anybody else have this problem?

Apparently it's also freezing with the code OFF...

My rom's MD5 Checksum turns up 4C392D31488691BE2A48E453E8E9077C with the filename COCK-ffrof.nds

EDIT: When I say "first town" I mean Rabene Te Ra or however it's spelled. On the map screen I hit A to enter the town and it freezes entirely.


----------



## commdante (Mar 15, 2008)

jagviper said:
			
		

> commdante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, music etc all works fine too.

Edit:
Oops, spoke too soon. Just got a freeze at Moogle's shop.


----------



## PuyoDead (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok, so I downloaded the cheat file, and stuck it on my R4. I used the r4fix thing for DS_MENU.DAT as well. Now, the game freezes all over. If I talk to certain people, or jump on that rotating red block in Rebena Te Ra, it'll freeze, with the music still playing, and the bottom screen background still scrolling.

Do I need to patch my game too? Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Thanubis (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Froyst (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanubis said:
			
		

> Froyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just updated my R4 to 1.16 firmware as well...

Never done anything with a G6, but I assume they're pretty similar?


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello,
I made an account just now to tell you all that i have been playing ROF for over an hour on my M3 simply firmware: 1.04final using cracker's system. I have been following this thread since the release and i appreciate all the hard work. thanks everyone.


----------



## squall3031 (Mar 15, 2008)

How do i apply ips patch thing for G6 DS real ?


----------



## Thanubis (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Rciwws (Mar 15, 2008)

TAKE THAT SQUARESOFT


----------



## Thanubis (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## masterful (Mar 15, 2008)

Rciwws said:
			
		

> TAKE THAT SQUARESOFT



You mean Sqaure-Enix


----------



## trangoz (Mar 15, 2008)

PuyoDead said:
			
		

> Ok, so I downloaded the cheat file, and stuck it on my R4. I used the r4fix thing for DS_MENU.DAT as well. Now, the game freezes all over. If I talk to certain people, or jump on that rotating red block in Rebena Te Ra, it'll freeze, with the music still playing, and the bottom screen background still scrolling.
> 
> Do I need to patch my game too? Anyone else having this problem?




This is the same behavior I've been seeing. The only problematic areas seem to be in town, all freezes I've had the the R4 code have been related to musical events , like the rotating block thing, or NPCs that act as a shopkeeper, in town. Speaking to non-vendor NPCs hasn't produced any problems, nor have I had any problems with musical events in cutscenes or anything else. So for now it seems best to save ASAP (if you're not already, haha) in a town or any non-dungeon area before trying to speak to NPCs, and if you're having trouble, disable the cheat, talk to them and get the stuff done, save, reenable, etc. 

Progressed to the second dungeon and still no "Thank You" screens so far. Been doing plenty of area changing, too. Seems good so far.


----------



## animes (Mar 15, 2008)

R4 1.16 here on a MicroSD Kingston Japan 2 GB (SD-C02G).

Clean dump, IPSWin patched with cracker new test package (the test1 one).

Trimmed the rom. Enabled Soft Reset. Launched the rom.

Defeated the first boss, went to the second city, shoped on every shop and got to the weird music box thingy (that zooms on the character). No freezes. No MoDs (Moogles of Death).


----------



## Froyst (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanubis said:
			
		

> Froyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see. All I know about flash carts is my own little R4 and it works alright. Other people seem to have gotten it to work on their R4s. Is anybody with an R4 having problems entering towns or it just generally freezing?


----------



## PuyoDead (Mar 15, 2008)

So, my dumb self was still using 1.14. Seems you need 1.16 to have the cheat.dat fix work. Otherwise, shops and some other things freeze the game.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2008)

ZML said:
			
		

> trangoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*To those getting freezes at the shops.....*

Exit the town and then re-enter. Goto the shop you want and buy the stuff you want then save.


----------



## Rciwws (Mar 15, 2008)

masterful said:
			
		

> Rciwws said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm still used to saying Squaresoft even after 2003, Plus its still easier to say. Also FF is from the Square side not the Enix side lol.


----------



## m3rox (Mar 15, 2008)

am at the fourth boss now, played for about 40 minutes straight with no problems.


----------



## tivo15944 (Mar 15, 2008)

i restarted the game with teh cheat way got to the 3 boss and no mod with a r4 with a gig adata micro sd card and i had no freezing in town try the spinning thing too.


----------



## Inspektor (Mar 15, 2008)

PuyoDead said:
			
		

> So, my dumb self was still using 1.14. Seems you need 1.16 to have the cheat.dat fix work. Otherwise, shops and some other things freeze the game.



Working fine here using 1.15.


----------



## Delucion (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok, im kind of  a noob, im looking to get rid of the MoD from my game.

I have an M3 lite 1gb Kingston micro sd card, latest firmware, and clean rom.

I need to know what to apply and where to apply.

Any help would be much obliged.


----------



## Valdos (Mar 15, 2008)

Using the test patch 2 on G6 Lite(safe mode) and I am able to run for over two hours without any sign of MoD or any freezing.  Had to register just to say thanks a hell of a lot, cracker.  I've been waiting forever to play this game and was completely pissed when the MoD first popped up.  Thanks again, cracker


----------



## [Albert Wesker] (Mar 15, 2008)

PuyoDead said:
			
		

> So, my dumb self was still using 1.14. Seems you need 1.16 to have the cheat.dat fix work. Otherwise, shops and some other things freeze the game.




Which Cheat.dat?

I think I missed that particular Link.


----------



## asuri (Mar 15, 2008)

rayders cheat dat in his signature/read the first post: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=77646


----------



## Deragon (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi. I have a question. I have a N-card, & when i try to play the game, all i get is white screens. Will this fix help me?


----------



## cracker (Mar 15, 2008)

Deragon said:
			
		

> Hi. I have a question. I have a N-card, & when i try to play the game, all i get is white screens. Will this fix help me?



No it won't. Maybe the ARM7 patch will though.


----------



## bladestriker666 (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't suppose anyone has found a dipstar mastercode for this game? or a dipstar version that works properly with thais game? X.x


----------



## Aura (Mar 15, 2008)

Err,this might of been answered,but I'm a bit lazy to look through all the pages,but.I think I disabled the patch for SCDSONE,and it works perfectly fine in Story mode,but whenever I try to do multiplayer mode,it gives me the Thanks for Playing Screen after a few minutes.x-x;Is there a way to get rid of it?

EDIT:

Never mind,it freezes after twenty minutes during story mode,it freezes a few minutes in multiplayer mode.x-x;So,erm, could someone explain to me how to disable the patch?


----------



## [Albert Wesker] (Mar 15, 2008)

asuri said:
			
		

> rayders cheat dat in his signature/read the first post: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=77646



Is it a bad thing if it says that the .xml file is invalid?


----------



## supercoldlgk (Mar 15, 2008)

Firstly I'd like to thank the people responsible for giving us the AR cheat to allow us to continue the playing of the game without MoD.

Secondly, since sometimes the NPCs freeze when you talk to them, is it possible to turn off and on the cheat on the R4DS without turning the entire game on and off? Or is that the only way to do it?


----------



## DeathAbyss (Mar 15, 2008)

select the check that allows you to use realtime on/off cheats
but then theres a chance that the game restarts itself at the exact moment you turn it off, so i guess save before you try it?


----------



## coolie (Mar 15, 2008)

MeeTA said:
			
		

> i uploaded a supercard cheat file to mediafire for scds1 users.
> 
> and...here it is http://www.mediafire.com/?nbbgmsmvymb



Thanks for the download. Do you have any instruction on how to use this?


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 15, 2008)

I can't get the fix to work on my R4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I've tried with and without soft reset, with and without the r4fix thing, with and without the cheat, with and without trimming, but the game just sits on a black screen after showing the logos (ActImagine etc.)

I'm using kernel 1.16 (updated in case the game didn't work without it)

Don't know if anyone else has the same problem, I'm not gonna read all those pages


----------



## blu9987 (Mar 15, 2008)

Any updates in the past 37 pages? I don't quite have time to re-look.


P.S. I hate moogles now


----------



## Cerasi (Mar 15, 2008)

It works it works it works!
I've just beaten my 4th boss with no moogle appearances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I froze when I talked to the weapons shop, but after a reset and a second try, no freeze! Everything works beautifully.

Huge huge thanks to the person who made the AR code


----------



## cracker (Mar 15, 2008)

bladestriker666 said:
			
		

> I don't suppose anyone has found a dipstar mastercode for this game? or a dipstar version that works properly with thais game? X.x



Try a mixture of these codes. Can't test them right now myself.

C0000000 02177000 
or 
C0000000 023FF000

and

F200EBA4 E12FFF1E
or
F20431B0 E12FFF1E
or
F20431B4 E12FFF1E
or
F204AE00 E12FFF1E


----------



## tenja (Mar 15, 2008)

For Ncard user.If your version is 2.54.the game will start with the thank you problem.
For version 2.53,you need to go to the file Global.ini and make the Dldi to enable=0.also have "thank you" problem even though it start.

But after the ips patch(i tried both,seems to works nicely,but i haven't touch any shop yet)


----------



## [Albert Wesker] (Mar 15, 2008)

Cerasi said:
			
		

> It works it works it works!
> I've just beaten my 4th boss with no moogle appearances
> 
> 
> ...



Is it that "Test" Code with the USRCHEAT.dat?

And are you uising an R4?


----------



## Cerasi (Mar 15, 2008)

[Albert Wesker said:
			
		

> ]
> Is it that "Test" Code with the USRCHEAT.dat?
> 
> And are you uising an R4?



Yep R4.
The USRCHEAT.dat the above posters are suggesting to download contain the AR code called "Test" in it.  If you know how to edit your own USRCHEAT.dat file with a cheat code editor, then just add the lines
120F882C 00000000
120FB658 00000000
as a new cheat under the FFCC:RoF game name.  Then enable it as you would any normal cheat file.


----------



## [Albert Wesker] (Mar 15, 2008)

Cerasi said:
			
		

> [Albert Wesker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Out of the Times you've talked to shop keeps, has it frozen again?

Or...Does the Code work a generous amount of the time?


----------



## cracker (Mar 15, 2008)

This _should_ work for carts that can't turn cheats off in realtime (or if the cheat engines don't turn them off properly):

64000130 000000FE //L+R+A to Enable
223FEFFC 00000001
D2000000 00000000
64000130 000000FD //L+R+B to Disable
223FEFFC 00000000
D2000000 00000000
623FEFFC 00000001
120F882C 00000000
120FB658 00000000
D2000000 00000000


----------



## [Albert Wesker] (Mar 15, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> This _should_ work for carts that can't turn cheats off in realtime (or if the cheat engines don't turn them off properly):
> 
> 64000130 000000FE //L+R+A to Enable
> 223FEFFC 00000001
> ...



Are these fo' real :3?

Do they work on an R4?

Kid Tested, Mother Approved?







?


----------



## supercoldlgk (Mar 15, 2008)

how does one, whilst playing in game, turn cheats on and off when they've checked the box for "real time on/off enable" on the R4DS?


----------



## cstar (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm using the cheat.dat right now. I've talked to shopkeepers with no freezes, and jumping on the red block doesn't freeze up the game. (Though there's a very slight delay when getting off it)

Hopefully it stays like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Forgot to mention, I'm using an R4 with the 1.16 kernel.


----------



## banditlol (Mar 15, 2008)

X_X guys i cant figure this out i downloaded the file in rayders sig and followed the instructions, place the cheat.dat in the _system_ folder patched the ds_menu.dat and then replaced it too but when i try to load the game i dont see the option to press "y" for the codes, what am i doing wrong?


----------



## chelbyluo (Mar 15, 2008)

okay I loaded usrcheat.dat into my _system_ folder.

But the cheat option isn't showing up on the screen before it loads the game?

Obviously I'm doing something wrong here, please advise :S

*Posts merged*

oh and I'm using an r4ds with 1.16 firmware


----------



## gumbyscout (Mar 15, 2008)

The AR codes don't work for EZV :/. I still get the MoD.


----------



## mmoroz (Mar 15, 2008)

Does anyone know if these cheat codes have a  chance to work for G6DS Real? And if so, how to use them?..

thx...


----------



## [Albert Wesker] (Mar 15, 2008)

I tried Adding Codes to the USRCHEAT.dat file, but I couldn't add those Real-time codes that Cracker produced not even 1 page ago, what's going on?

I patched the _DS_MENU.dat with that r4bugfix2


----------



## roulf (Mar 15, 2008)

Also not seeing the (Y) option when placing the URSCHEAT.DAT directly into the _system_ folder on my R4, Kernel 1.16. The only .DAT file there was CHEAT.DAT actually...

I had to take the URSCHEAT.DAT file you provided and then use a tool to encrypt it into CHEAT.DAT, but then it worked fine.

I'm using the R4 V2, maybe theres a difference...


----------



## banditlol (Mar 15, 2008)

1. how do you know if its V2

2.how do you encrypt the usrcheat.dat into the cheat.dat


----------



## roulf (Mar 15, 2008)

Not sure how to tell if its a V2 -- Mine said it on the web-site that I bought it at but can't find it otherwise...

I used the all-in-one cheat utilities at http://forums.maxconsole.net/showthread.php?t=59992 (requires free forum registration to dl)

You copy the usrcheats.dat into the r4crypt folder (overwrite the old one), run the r4crypt.bat and choose option 4. Copy the newly generated cheats.dat to your card's _system_ folder.


----------



## ImpulsE69 (Mar 15, 2008)

To get working on G6 Real:

I couldn't get it to work by adding it to the  cheats.dat file, but if you just make it a text file with the following info in it:

;Game ID: AFXE-c0196935


;There are 1 codes for this game


[LOW TIME]
120F882C 00000000
120FB658 00000000

Make it in notepad and save it as anyname you want and as a .txt file. Place the file in they SYSTEM directoy of the G6. When you select the game, select Cheats always on. Click on the file used for cheats and select the text file you made. Make sure to click on the cheats tab and select the cheat or it won't work.

I've played for about 2 hours solid and thru the 2nd boss with no MoD, and no bugging/hangs etc. Sorry if someone already put this, but I had read almost every page and had not seen a definite answer for the G6 Real. (the code obviously being crackers...)


----------



## banditlol (Mar 15, 2008)

i followed your directions roulf and i still dont get a press "y" option when im selecting my game


----------



## roulf (Mar 15, 2008)

Strange, do you get the cheat option for any games? Also, I put my cheats.dat in all caps "CHEATS.DAT", but I don't know if that would make a difference...

Also, the cheats.dat should be the same size as your original urscheats.dat when you are done (well, approximately) - if its not then something didn't go right. Mine are ~2,032 KB


----------



## [Albert Wesker] (Mar 15, 2008)

What Exactly do I need to do to make it work on my R4 V1.16 @[email protected]?

Meaning no MSoD or freezes or music glitches


----------



## banditlol (Mar 15, 2008)

i dont get it for any of my games actually


----------



## spirited (Mar 15, 2008)

Yigor said:
			
		

> For those ppl who still stick to SC slot 2 devices:
> 
> just compile this: http://rapidshare.com/files/99610968/moogle.scc.html with the sc card software
> 
> ...



i dont quite understand how to compile it, do i put the game into the scc program and then put that file in with it?


----------



## roulf (Mar 15, 2008)

banditlol said:
			
		

> i dont get it for any of my games actually



Its not properly reading your cheats.dat file then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. This is what happened when I tried renaming "urscheats.dat" to "cheats.dat" or just leaving urscheats.dat intact... It did work after the encryption tool did its thing though. Maybe try encrypting again and see if it works. Also, make sure that you copy "cheats.dat" from the r4crypt folder once its done as that is the output, not the urscheats.dat.

Also might try putting it in all caps CHEATS.DAT and see if that helps.


----------



## banditlol (Mar 15, 2008)

i tried re encyrpting it again, didnt work triend renaming to CHEATS.DAT AND CHEAT.DAT neither worked


----------



## masterful (Mar 15, 2008)

Quick question, how does one find the Game ID? In general that is, I already know the Game ID for FFCC.


----------



## AndreXL (Mar 15, 2008)

I tried the IPS patcher for both the R4 and Supercard MiniSD and I got to do multiplayer.
Hours have passed and the multiplayer game is still running, kicking bosses butt and stuff.
Great job guys!


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow! This was only at about 96 pages when I left last night lol

Just popped back to see how that cheat code someone posted was working out ... and it seems to be working for everyone nicely, which is good to see ... glad someone sorted it all out for most of you


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

Well seeing as the code/patch seems to be working okay (gave up reading about 5 pages ago) we should move on to a different topic.

Anybody notice how the moogles don't say "Kupo" anymore? At least, I havn't heard one say it.


----------



## chelbyluo (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah I've got banditlol's problem too. I did everything that I was supposed to do and no luck? Does anyone know what to do if the (Y) option doesn't come up?

Pretty frustrating that there's a fix and it ain't working for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I should just use cracker's patch. Does anyone know if it actually works? And if it's test patch 1 or 2? 

Sadly despite all this I've already gotten past Rebena Te and am at icey mountain place, playing in 20 minute intervals :S

P.S. r4ds v1.16 firmware


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 15, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Anybody notice how the moogles don't say "Kupo" anymore? At least, I havn't heard one say it.



That's because I went back to the early 80s, stole the machine from Tron that allows you to be scanned into a computer system, scanned myself in, and threatened to yank their pygmy scrotums like a paper towel dispenser, if they didn't stop saying it.


----------



## chelbyluo (Mar 15, 2008)

and yeah they still say kupo


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 15, 2008)

chelbyluo said:
			
		

> and yeah they still say kupo



***plugs in the scanner, again***

***pulls on gloves***


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll try the game for the first time with Rayder's cheat.dat later today. Until then, keep us updated guys and good work


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 15, 2008)

So... Does it work on DSTT too?


----------



## Deragon (Mar 15, 2008)

tenja said:
			
		

> For Ncard user.If your version is 2.54.the game will start with the thank you problem.
> For version 2.53,you need to go to the file Global.ini and make the Dldi to enable=0.also have "thank you" problem even though it start.
> 
> But after the ips patch(i tried both,seems to works nicely,but i haven't touch any shop yet)


Thanks. I changed the Global.ini & the game started. Where would i find the IPS patch, if that's ok to ask.


----------



## rakker (Mar 15, 2008)

i am now 6 hours in the game and the  i have seen some moogles in a town.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but not on the thanks screen and never a freeze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so far it looks great


----------



## DarkUli (Mar 15, 2008)

Deragon said:
			
		

> tenja said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's around a few pages back, lol, near 104 or such.

On the other side, I've been expecting this game for some time, and I just want to say thank you all for a fix for this game. You all rock.

P.S: The game lasted 4 days, haha.


----------



## Nudger (Mar 15, 2008)

So what is the best solution for an r4DS user?


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

Nudger said:
			
		

> So what is the best solution for an r4DS user?



The AR code. It's included in Rayders newest cheat database, just download that and put it on your cart, enable the cheat and start the game.


----------



## pasc (Mar 15, 2008)

Althought the code has some downsides:

- sound will stop sometimes when you enter a new area
- hoping on the turning thing in the city causes the game to freeze for some secs.

But aside from that : Wonderful what some letters and numbers can do ! Cracker, my respect !


----------



## HaniKazmi (Mar 15, 2008)

I dont have time to read 100+ pages so.....

any fix for dstt? If yes,what?


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello,

I didn't understand what is the ips patch that I must use. Is it the V2 patch, the test-patch or the 4rfix one ? Which is the best ?


----------



## Maychol (Mar 15, 2008)

_Any solution for M3 Perfect CF?_


----------



## JamieA119 (Mar 15, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Nudger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Final Fantasy has no cheats in mine, and it's updated to the latest database. I've named the game 'Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles (U)' like in the database and used the 'usrcheat.dat' file after deleting the old one, but it's still not showing up. How do you fix this?

Thanks.


----------



## pasc (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok, to summarize this thread, your solutions are as following:

if the game does not work out of the box (tfp screen) either:

- update your linkers firmware to the newest and try again
- use this code 


```
120F882C 00000000
120FB658 00000000
```

(or download rayders newest cheat database which includes it)

So, happy gaming, I'm playing it right now


----------



## AndreXL (Mar 15, 2008)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I didn't understand what is the ips patch that I must use. Is it the V2 patch, or the test-patch ? Which is the best ?


Specifically, I used "ffccrof-deMoD-test1.ips"


----------



## phoenix_wingz (Mar 15, 2008)

Hiya! i can't seem to download the new cheat database from rayder's link. can anyone send me the file at [email protected]? Thanks! really appreciate the help.


----------



## tenja (Mar 15, 2008)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UWUIWOIQ

This is From page 101....i suck at making quotes(i don't know how...)

Go to google and search IPSwin.click the 1st option that came up on the search(for me it is at the 1st)

This works for my DSlinker,the 1st patch is a bit buggy so i switch to the second and it works perfectly,no freeze no bad sound,perfectly.


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 15, 2008)

AndreXL said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And there is no problem with this one ? Does the multiplayer works ?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Mar 15, 2008)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> I dont have time to read 100+ pages so.....
> 
> any fix for dstt? If yes,what?


Please answer


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 15, 2008)

Someone wanna trade Moogles and rate mine?

2105 8364 2035

: D


----------



## tenja (Mar 15, 2008)

The 1st patch have some problem to me.When i reach the town where there's shop....the colour in the area is disoriented.

Anyone with Flashcart that doesn't support cheat should try the IPS test patch V2,it works perfectly for my DSlinker.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UWUIWOIQ
http://zerosoft.zophar.net/ipswin.htm


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Mar 15, 2008)

What flashcart are you using? If you're using an R4, I suggest using the cheat code included in Rayder's Cheat.dat file. Otherwise, try using the 2nd patch.


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 15, 2008)

4 days, and I"m betting that if they implement something similar it'll probably be easier to recognize. 
Good game SE good game


----------



## freshmeat666 (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone know how to get this working on the ez flash IV?  also cant't seem to find a working link to Rayders Cheat.dat, I keep getting 404 not found.

TIA


----------



## Krazplay (Mar 15, 2008)

I tried the AR code on my R4

```
120F882C 00000000
120FB658 00000000
```

The Moggle screen disappeared but be careful sometimes the game will freeze when you talk to shopkeepers if the cheats are on...


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 15, 2008)

So, tell me if I'm wrong, there is two way to play this game :

1) the cheat file, if your linker support cheat system
2) the ips patch, and we must take the test one, it works better than the V2


----------



## tenja (Mar 15, 2008)

V2 is better.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Mar 15, 2008)

@ Ritsuki: More or less, yes you're on the right track.

Take note that when you download cracker's IPS patch archive, there are two different IPS patch files, v1 and v2. If v1 doesn't work out for you, use v2. Simple as that.

EDIT:
From cracker's included readme,


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Test patch 1 modifies both timers but hopefully will get around the black screens that some have been getting. Test patch 2 only patches one of the timers so I'm not sure if it will totally suppress the MoDs. Try test patch 1 first and if it still gives black screens try test patch 2.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 15, 2008)

If someone directly linked my dat, you will likely see the 404 error because I updated again last night and the link changed.   Try it again by clicking on the link in my sig.

If you used the IPS patch on your ROM, then the gameID changed and the cheats won't show.


----------



## darkpunk24 (Mar 15, 2008)

The Game Work!!!
I tried the cheat.dat by Rayder and i played for 30 minute..here is the link to download the file:
Click Here for the cheat.dat

Finally there is a solution!!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 15, 2008)

darkpunk24 said:
			
		

> The Game Work!!!
> I tried the cheat.dat by Rayder and i played for 30 minute..here is the link to download the file:
> Click Here for the cheat.dat
> 
> Finally there is a solution!!



No real point of that link as you could just go to his massive cheat database thing at Flashing Hardware and Software. Or you could always check his Siggy


----------



## GUI. (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Guys It's a new Moonshell 1.71+1 for ds maybe help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






download link: http://www.newsinside.org/nds/novo-moonshe...ra-nintendo-ds/


----------



## FlameTakuya (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey, I need help...

I'm using an R4 with 1.16, and I know about the cheat.

But every time I try to load HC's rom, it just gives me a white screen, and just sorta hangs. (when I close the DS, the green light doesn't blink.)

I tried it both with and without the cheat...

Help?

EDIT: Oh, forgot to mention. I tried with and without NDSTokyoTrim too. Doesn't work either way. D:


----------



## GUI. (Mar 15, 2008)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> Hey, I need help...
> 
> I'm using an R4 with 1.16, and I know about the cheat.
> 
> ...



OMG!!!


----------



## Vampirex (Mar 15, 2008)

V2 & TEST 1-2 Patch dosn't work with SUPERCARD SD SLOT-2.

I got MoD screen after 20 mins w/ all patch.


----------



## lordtooter (Mar 15, 2008)

Hmm, how do I get it to run on a DSONE supercard?


----------



## FlameTakuya (Mar 15, 2008)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> Hey, I need help...
> 
> I'm using an R4 with 1.16, and I know about the cheat.
> 
> ...



Quoting over to new page... Help anyone? D:


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 15, 2008)

lordtooter said:
			
		

> Hmm, how do I get it to run on a DSONE supercard?



I guess you could use the IPS patch if you don't want to convert the .dat file from R4 to SCDS.

Now that *I* mention it (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), has the IPS patch any dis/advantages over Cracker's cheat? I'm using the latter without problems, but I'd like to use the former, just to try. Besides, I don't like having that ugly "CHEATS" button on the bottom of my screen, staring at me... accusing me of cheating


----------



## HaniKazmi (Mar 15, 2008)

Does the patch work with dstt?


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 15, 2008)

Here is the updated ( and last ) version of my previous posts :

First version were* Demos* versions so called *V1* anD *V2* ( with Rayder cheats code build from them ... check his thread for an update ! ) 

They cause some issues.

*ffccrof-deMoD.ips *    (crc32: 7C3654B7 MD5: 28697518BCFFA56AA6A6132B9544B99E)
--> black screens with  new game and freeze multiplayer on some cards

Than came a second demo version :

*ffccrof-deMoDv2.ips*  (crc32: E1E2EA67 MD5: 12D09F14ABC36C6E163C2C031C614268)
--> playable but freeze in multiplay with some slot2 cards, possible sound trouble

*Later *Cracker released  a test pack *ffccrof-deMoD-test.rar* with 2 versions ( #1493 page 100 ):
("Test patch 1 modifies both timers but hopefully will get around the black screens that some have been getting. Test patch 2 only patches one of the timers so I'm not sure if it will totally suppress the MoDs. Try test patch 1 first and if it still gives black screens try test patch 2.")

*ffccrof-deMoD-test1.ips*  (crc32: E1E2EA67 MD5: 98C92F1B9208F26719D8AE50AE56843E)
--> NO problem so far with slot 2 G6 lite works perfectly for me  *Test1 looks just fine No freeze No music stop No shop Proble No Multiplayer freeze : try this one first * 

*ffccrof-deMoD-test2.ips*  (crc32: FC3CE521 MD5: 6E1BBBF005AA1FEBF5166A18F76EABFC) 
--> alternative  version ... you can test if test1 fails ...   *(updated ) works also so far ... tested on G6 lite safe mode ! * 


Some cards do not support live patching so you can patch the nds game file before playing with an IPS patch.

Grab  IPSWin20 ( from http://zerosoft.zophar.net/ipswin.htm )

Files  :
http://rapidshare.com/files/99618918/ffccr...D-test.rar.html ( Cracker post #1493)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UWUIWOIQ ( Cracker post #1515 )

For patches see Rayder posts or latest  cracker posts :


			
				cracker said:
			
		

> bladestriker666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 ;-)


----------



## Demiss (Mar 15, 2008)

Is there a solution to make the game work with a supercard mini SD ?

thx


----------



## myballs (Mar 15, 2008)

Best solution for M3DSSimply?
AR code?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Mar 15, 2008)

Can someone please just give me step by step instructions for dstt?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Mar 15, 2008)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> FlameTakuya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get yourself a fresh ROM, preferably from another source. Theres a good chance your current ROM is corrupted.


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 15, 2008)

My checksum isn't the same than you GHOST. Is it a problem ? Which relase do you use (the C*CK one ?)


----------



## Demiss (Mar 15, 2008)

Could someone sum up the solutions to make this game work correctly and how to apply this solution please ?

For example the solution for M3 is ..... you do it by ......
The solution for supercard slot2 is .... you do it by ....


That would be great


----------



## AfroPirate (Mar 15, 2008)

So does the cheat affect multilayer?
Does either one affect it?


----------



## FlameTakuya (Mar 15, 2008)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> FlameTakuya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's corrupted?

But I got that from [edited out by Sinkhead]... Hmm, looks like I'll have to try BT then...

EDIT: It works with no$gba though. Perfectly, even. But I'm not sure if the Moogle of Death will appear...


----------



## maxi831 (Mar 15, 2008)

hi  i have a R4 i put the usrcheat.dat but its frezze when i talk with the guy in the shop, can somebody help me?  the raider´s cheat have the same results  ? can someboy put the link ? thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont now what to do with .ips


----------



## ash10 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey people can I get the patch from sites like Zshare,ShareBee,etc.?Cause I can't get it from BOTH Megaupload and Rapidshare.. Help would be much obliged..


----------



## Rebellion (Mar 15, 2008)

FOR SUPERCARD LITE MICROSD (SLOT-2)



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hmm; this cheat code works for me :
> @DISABLE MOOGLES
> 120F882C 00000000
> 120FB658 00000000
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I posted this @ another forum, but I forgot what it is.  

I don't own an R4, or M3, or anything.

EDIT : The AR code-in-txtfile to CHT converter and the CHT to SCC converter is located on the Supercard website, eng.supercard.cn.

Oh yeah, and credits to ANYONE WHO WORKED ON THIS AR CODE.  Hehe.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 15, 2008)

The checksums for the game file itself patched with Test1 (ips): If your Moogs killer cheat  also kill the shop or the music  try this less agressive version ;-)

CRC32 : 6C85CB62
SHA1 : 7DF234AC329CA7219BBD4CFDB45A94E7D6501851
MD5 : 4DD037D28A2216902B42F84B5AA2832E


So far testing now the even less agressive test2 (ips ) version now on G6 lite ... No Nag no bugs ...


----------



## evilllllll (Mar 15, 2008)

hmm help guys. I'm kinda technologically retarded. Does anyone know how to get it to play on the N-card? someone previously posted to change the dldi settings to 0 in global.ini but I don't see what to change. Also, where can I download the patch?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 15, 2008)

The game froze once on a shop, using the cheat.. 

Tried to make it freeze again.. but it went normally.. noticed that sometimes the shop takes a little more time to load..


----------



## Rebellion (Mar 15, 2008)

am I the only that's able to access the shop? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Maybe it only freezes at the Rebena Ta Ra shop....?  
I can't test that, because I'm already past that... heh.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Mar 15, 2008)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> Can someone please just give me step by step instructions for dstt?


bump


----------



## Kyo100 (Mar 15, 2008)

Finally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice work, love all of you for this >100 topic, was real fun to read!

I'm gonna play now, see you ingame online - hopefully.


----------



## ash10 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey guys...Please...I hardly got much sleep for days looking for that kind of things...


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 15, 2008)

*I have just activated this AR Code posted here and ... It works all FINE!^^


-No "Thank you for playing!!" Moggle-Screen
-No freeze^^

I am really happy^^
So...thx to all hackers and developers who worked on this one^^
But my special thanks goes to Square Enix who were so silly of thinking they have trumped the pirate-scene xD
Forget,SE,this will NEVER be so^^

See ya Guys,

I am going to play a lil bit
Hope it works on your Flashcards,too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw I am using a R4 with 1.16 firmware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## AndreXL (Mar 15, 2008)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> AndreXL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup


----------



## Mieki (Mar 15, 2008)

For the sake of the hundred+ people reading this thread, can someone make a new thread on the DS subforums on the possible ways to fix this? I'm sure no one would like to dig 10+ pages or so >_>. also, if someone has, please post a link here. Thanks.


----------



## ash10 (Mar 15, 2008)

.....Why am I being pitifully ignored here...?


----------



## Rebellion (Mar 15, 2008)

@ash10 : What flashcart are you using?


----------



## ash10 (Mar 15, 2008)

Finally...I am using DS Linker...I have a r4 but currently not working/using.....Pherhaps should get AceKard RPG...


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 15, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> But my special thanks goes to Square Enix who were so silly of thinking they have trumped the pirate-scene xD



They are not silly... they knew  ... look at the stats ^^ ... & now i'm on the way to buy this game i even never heard about before ...  Damned Moogs :-)

Btw  did you give up with hacking the german langage file ? ... kidding ;-)

ash10 i'm (we ) are not ignoring you ... i cannot help you more ... i don't know for your card ... read the thread at least from pages 96 ... or wait an answer ... spamming the thread will not help ... be patient ... cheers


----------



## ash10 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah...Sorry about that...My bro was using the com...We're both waiting for it...Oh well...Let's pray that there will be better news...By the way, how do you download from Rapidshare?


----------



## test84 (Mar 15, 2008)

Mieki said:
			
		

> For the sake of the hundred+ people reading this thread, can someone make a new thread on the DS subforums on the possible ways to fix this? I'm sure no one would like to dig 10+ pages or so >_>. also, if someone has, please post a link here. Thanks.



is it solved?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Souldragon (Mar 15, 2008)

For those who use supercard one with enable patch on... It work so far... no more MOD screen.. using ffccrof-deMoD-test1.ips patch
Playing it for 45 mins now and now killing the second boss...

Edit later back if there any problems


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 15, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Zerrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
2.Download the usrcheat.dat of Rayder to get the Game ID and other informations of the game=>Open that usrcheat.dat in your Editor,too.
3.Scroll to the US-version of FF CC : RoF and go on with Step 4.
4.Now open another Cheat Code Editor and open it with your old usrcheat.dat(or cheat.dat)
5.Now you have to click on "Add Game"
6.Give the Editor the Informations you have picked out in the other Editor wich is openend with FF CC : RoF
7.Now just copy all the Game-Informations (like Game-ID!) to your other Editor wich was openend with your old usrcheat.dat (or cheat.dat)
8.Copy the Code in Step-1 to the Editor of your old usrcheat.dat (or cheat.dat)!
9.Look carefully at the options wich are on or off in the Editor with FF CC : RoF.Figurative the options to you old Editor.
10.Now you just have to save all the options that you have taken and put the new usrcheat.dat (or cheat.dat) into the "_system_" folder of your MicroSD
11.It should all work fine now.This means: No"Thank you for playing!!"-Screen and no freezes inGame!

I have tested this with my R4 and the firmware 1.16.
I dunno if it works with the M3 Simply and the newest firmware but probably it will work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## vhunter (Mar 15, 2008)

OK so I used the cheat and played for hours yesterday.
The only problem I had was that sometime when I was shoping the game just froze.
Only happened two times though, no big deal.

So far its working.


----------



## scoozer (Mar 15, 2008)

Boy, that too complicated tough.

The simple way is to download Rayders latest CHEAT.dat and put it in the _system_ Folder on your Card. Now open the Cheat Menu of the Game and check if theres "no moogle screen" is ticked. Then Play.


----------



## NDSnake Oil (Mar 15, 2008)

1381990 said:
			
		

> OK so I used the cheat and played for hours yesterday.
> The only problem I had was that sometime when I was shoping the game just froze.
> Only happened two times though, no big deal.
> 
> So far its working.



The 'Enable Cheat - Test 1' or the AR, editor one?

Just using 'Enable Cheat - Test 1' is causing my game to consistently freeze in Old Town.


----------



## ruckstar (Mar 15, 2008)

Can the AR codes be converted to Dipstar and work with M3 Perfect Mini-SD?


----------



## baramos (Mar 15, 2008)

For the R4 I was having issues going out of shops sometimes a freeze or a hang up for a min or two. To fix this I did the old Castlevania trick of formatting my sdcard a 2gig jpn Kingston in my case to fat16 with 64k clusters and that fixed the issue of hanging/freezing when exiting a shop. I'm sure this has been said but I don't feel like reading all the posts from the first 100 pages to check. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S. I'm using the code from rayder's cheat.dat and haven't had any issues with the game since I formatted the card 3 hours ago.


----------



## Firewarrior (Mar 15, 2008)

WOw 114 pages, could anyone save me the time of looking through ALL that. Lol.

By telling how to make it work on M3 DS Simply, I have the latest firmware installed and it keeps going to a white screen nothing else.

I remember Worms 2 being this way and somehow someone released some "patched" version and it work.

Thanks ALOT.


----------



## yunarREDblue (Mar 15, 2008)

is there any DS One SDHC user here??

i need a little help here.. sorry im newbie..

i loaded the 2107.scc file on scshell/cheat/ folder but when i play it (after enabling cheat) there's no cheat window appear! it go directly to the squaresoft tittle or else (4got).

a little thing : i noticed that NOT like other games, the Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles doesnt have Release No.  in its popup windows (on the lower screen) which is supposed to be 2107. maybe this is the problem why my 2107.scc dont come up? but id try to re-download it and still has the same result. (id try on 2 different source).. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




help me im confused...


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 15, 2008)

Firewarrior said:
			
		

> WOw 114 pages, could anyone save me the time of looking through ALL that. Lol.
> 
> By telling how to make it work on M3 DS Simply, I have the latest firmware installed and it keeps going to a white screen nothing else.
> 
> ...



Why wont you just look up previous posts from yours?


----------



## Firewarrior (Mar 15, 2008)

jester13 said:
			
		

> Firewarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er yeah just saw it now, lol I wasn't being an idiot or anything, since I looked at the first page and saw that people were having problems so I did a fast reply on the first page.

Didn't know it was solved. 

Thanks anyways.



Update:

I did the cheat method and put of the thanks for playing option, but it's still goes to the white screen.


----------



## fateastray (Mar 15, 2008)

tested te AR codes on r4ds - works
tested the ips patch on supercard lite - works


----------



## Toutatis (Mar 15, 2008)

AR codes and IPS patch worked great for me as well. I specify I'm using a M3 Simply.


----------



## test84 (Mar 15, 2008)

would someone upload Rayder's new cheat file http://users.ameritech.net/rayder/3-15-08.zip to zShare.com or here at GBAtemp please?


----------



## cracker (Mar 15, 2008)

I wasn't able to post this yesterday because of the site getting hacked...

Here's a better code for the AR that should stop any freezes with music and the shop:

120F8830 00000000
120FB658 00000000


----------



## amrod (Mar 15, 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/99761889/3-15-08.zip mirror that wont go down


----------



## silverbullet1080 (Mar 15, 2008)

Brilliant!  This code works perfectly on the R4.  I haven't seen the moogle in 2 hours.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 15, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> I wasn't able to post this yesterday because of the site getting hacked...
> 
> Here's a better code for the AR that should stop any freezes with music and the shop:
> 
> ...



Awesome. Thanks : D


----------



## HaniKazmi (Mar 15, 2008)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> HaniKazmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've posted this 3 times and its been ignored.


----------



## ChampionTWH (Mar 15, 2008)

yunarREDblue said:
			
		

> is there any DS One SDHC user here??
> 
> i need a little help here.. sorry im newbie..
> 
> ...



if not in the database, then simply put..

gamename.nds + gamename.scc  in the same folder


----------



## undercarris (Mar 15, 2008)

emm i have a  question..   that is not about the "moggle death screen"  XD      its about save the game D:        
every time I save the game it says its is saving and all  but when i turn off the game  and starte again it starts all over... D:

i use an ez flash V card can someone help pliss


----------



## test84 (Mar 15, 2008)

amrod said:
			
		

> http://rapidshare.com/files/99761889/3-15-08.zip mirror that wont go down



and you cant download from.

would u please upload it to zshare.net ?


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> amrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't you like Rapidshare?


----------



## Toutatis (Mar 15, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> test84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He said several times that he couldn't download from Rapidshare.


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

Toutatis said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did he give a reason?

Anyway, that isn't even Rayders newest cheat database.


----------



## Demiss (Mar 15, 2008)

Nobody to tell me if there's a valid solution with supercard mini SD ?


----------



## yunarREDblue (Mar 15, 2008)

ChampionTWH said:
			
		

> yunarREDblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh thanks a lot!!!!!!
ChampionTWH, u're the best, man!

:shakehand


----------



## Firewarrior (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone know how to bypass the white screen, I've done the rayders cheat method, to no avail.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Mar 15, 2008)

Playing for 2-3 hours with no problems at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used the rayder's usrcheat.dat and r4 firmware 1.16.

edit: i didn't trim the rom as it may cause white screens or errors


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

Firewarrior said:
			
		

> Anyone know how to bypass the white screen, I've done the rayders cheat method, to no avail.



If you're getting a white screen your rom isn't clean.

Download it from a different source, and make sure you don't patch it with anything.


----------



## Crazy-S (Mar 15, 2008)

is this version now working on m3 simply without failures????
because the previous version made the moogle screen ever and ever-.-

P.S: I don`t have read the topic since site 90 or so^^


----------



## Hachibei (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't suppose anyone got past the "Thank you for playing!" screen on an EzV? I patched it with the hybrid tool, as it didn't get past the Square-Enix screen before that.


----------



## SkH (Mar 15, 2008)

OK Here's the Direct Mirror of the NEWEST Cheat Database Compilation from Rayder: CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD IT! 3-15-08.zip [3,09 MB]


----------



## kaktus.ds (Mar 15, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> would someone upload Rayder's new cheat file http://users.ameritech.net/rayder/3-15-08.zip to zShare.com or here at GBAtemp please?



zShare.net mirror


----------



## SkH (Mar 15, 2008)

kaktus.ds said:
			
		

> test84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(Anyways) Thanks the "patch"!! ^^

*Dungeon Crawlers FTW!!!*


----------



## undercarris (Mar 15, 2008)

yea a I tried it on the ez flash v and it works i havent had the mogloed screen and i think i used a trim version , because without that it freze after the square enix simbol...... but i got the problem that i cant save!!!     how do i solve that .. every time i save it says saving do not turn the ds off but data is not saved    and it say new files and all can someone help me pliss


----------



## StealthSoul (Mar 15, 2008)

Firewarrior said:
			
		

> Anyone know how to bypass the white screen, I've done the rayders cheat method, to no avail.


I believe I was on 1.14 and I got this problem, even using the cheat thing. Same situation. Just updated to 1.16, game loaded up


----------



## mithrandirxxx (Mar 15, 2008)

So...i'm italian...i've readed this topic for long and i've found the usercheat with the no thans for playng code.
It seem to work on single player, but i cant connect to wifi connection...is there any other thing i have to do???
I've an R4 1.16...

Sorry for my english!


----------



## TheLawlietVashie (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't really like the idea of touching the cheat thing, and I can't seemed to get cracker's IPS patch from rapidshare (or Megaupload) because of the restrictions. does the Patch from cracker work better or rayder's cheat code work better?

I wanted the patch more because my friends are not very good at messing around with such stuff( which including me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and the patch solution seems easier than going through all the steps of setting up the cheat which includes minor problems.

...Can someone please upload the IPS patch somewhere else?


----------



## Cronopio (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone. I've been following this since yesterday.

I downloaded Rayder's Cheat Codes and they work great till now!!!(Using R4 V 1.16) I used first the Cheat file, but the game got freeze two times, then I changed it for the USRCheat file and it seems to work better, no freezing 'till now.

Now I'm gonna play to see what happens. I hope the game is as exciting as this effort of yours for getting a code to brake the protection was. 

A BIG *THANKS* TO YOU ALL!!! 

_I hope Ninja Gaiden Dragon Sword does not come with any protection like this one, although, I know you'll able to break it.   _

(Sorry for my awful English)


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

TheLawlietVashie said:
			
		

> I don't really like the idea of touching the cheat thing, and I can't seemed to get cracker's IPS patch from rapidshare (or Megaupload) because of the restrictions. does the Patch from cracker work better or rayder's cheat code work better?
> 
> I wanted the patch more because my friends are not very good at messing around with such stuff( which including me!
> 
> ...



Cracker made both the code and the patch. Downloading the cheat code database is probably easier (Since it's just drag and drop onto your cart).

Although I think Cracker posted a new code that stops the freezing, although I have yet to test this.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 15, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> TheLawlietVashie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Testing it right now. So far no lag when going talking to store owners. Testing the 20 minute thing though so i'll report back later


----------



## TheLawlietVashie (Mar 15, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> TheLawlietVashie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea...I just editted to the new code, haven't implement inside my ds yet. I just can't help it, but the idea of using "cheat' just makes me feel uncomfortable... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Really hope there is some kind of patch for the Rom which works completely fine.

FF is the only thing which makes me wanna go through so much trouble just to play it...if it was other games...


----------



## TheLawlietVashie (Mar 15, 2008)

jester13 said:
			
		

> Testing it right now. So far no lag when going talking to store owners. Testing the 20 minute thing though so i'll report back later



...thats great news! If I have to use cheat, at least let it be a fully workable one...so as not to affect the enjoyment of the game, been looking forward to it for ages. This game is one of the reason I bought a DS and abandon my PSP...another reason is Kingdom hearts...

Anyway, waiting to hear more great news from you before I implement it into my ds


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

TheLawlietVashie said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't think of it as a cheat. Seriously, it doesn't affect the game in any way. It doesn't give you masses of HP or infinite gil. It just stops the messages occuring.


----------



## TheLawlietVashie (Mar 15, 2008)

janitormane: thanks for that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Yea I know...but I haven't touch the Cheat side of DS since I bought it...so it takes some getting used to~


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 15, 2008)

No message in 20 minutes. 

Code works : D


----------



## TheLawlietVashie (Mar 15, 2008)

jester13 said:
			
		

> No message in 20 minutes.
> 
> Code works : D








  Yayness! there's no minor problems also right?


----------



## AfroPirate (Mar 15, 2008)

I've been playing the game for 9 hours so far..
Using the cheat but for people getting the white screen using the cheat only enable the test cheat.
The Gil cheat also seems to work other then that any other cheat will give you the white screen.

The screen freeze problem for shop hasn't seemed to happen to me and I often visit them.


----------



## mithrandirxxx (Mar 15, 2008)

i'm the only one having wifi connection problems???


----------



## LoneSyn (Mar 15, 2008)

I guess now we can still beat the game company's protection?

Sounds fun, for a moment, i thought i have to get rid of my R4 before more games come out with strong protection


----------



## TheLawlietVashie (Mar 15, 2008)

mithrandirxxx said:
			
		

> i'm the only one having wifi connection problems???



What kind of problems?


----------



## undercarris (Mar 15, 2008)

does any one else got saving problems? or does any one know how to solve them ?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 15, 2008)

TheLawlietVashie said:
			
		

> jester13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure. I just went to a dungeon, killed all enemies in a room and left my DS on for about 18 minutes then started playing again going to a new room. Couldnt really test out anything else.

I'll test out multiplayer later as there was a problem with some parts hanging [like a kings challenges]


----------



## mithrandirxxx (Mar 15, 2008)

TheLawlietVashie said:
			
		

> mithrandirxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



with the no mod code the game didn't connect to wifi connection...
to activate the code i've to set game enable and cheat enable??


----------



## Kwev (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello,

Do you knows if there is a way to apply automaticaly the AR Code on a roms ? Because, my Card hasn't a "Cheat Option". T-T

Thank you for play... woops ! Thank you in advance !


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 15, 2008)

God bless all of you, I can play without white or black screens, and MoD !! Allelujah lol

No seriously, thanks to all, especially to the creator of this marvellous patch. You're really a god for me cracker \o/


----------



## archindivide (Mar 15, 2008)

one problem ive noticed, though small and unimportant, is that some parts take a little while to load. as long as you know that the game didnt freeze though and turn it off then you are fine


----------



## Crazy-S (Mar 15, 2008)

i can`t talk to anyone in the game because it freezes when i talk -.-

has anyone a good thing(sorry im from germany^^) to avoid the freezing???

the Thanks for playing screen is away i think^^


----------



## Bman55 (Mar 15, 2008)

Do I have to replace the CHEAT file in my _system_ folder with that of the one in the 3-15-08 file? Or do I just have to put the USRCHEAT file into my _system_ folder? Thanks!


----------



## undercarris (Mar 15, 2008)

please i need help with the saving problem i dont wana tunr off the game again because i really dont wannt to staart all over again.... when i save it doesn save D: it say no data i need some help  please


----------



## Bman55 (Mar 15, 2008)

You probably didn't create a save data when you started the game..


----------



## undercarris (Mar 15, 2008)

how do i create a save data  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?   because every time i try to save in those crystals i happens wath i have told you many times before xD


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 15, 2008)

Hum little problem... When I arrive in the area of the boss of Vaal Mountain, there is no one :x So I'm stucked in this area... Is it normal ?

EDIT : omg just forget what I said xD


----------



## Crazy-S (Mar 15, 2008)

evryone is playing the game :-[  

how did you fix that "bug"  [ when you talk it freezes ]

p.s. : im using a m3 ds simply v.1.12


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 15, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> I wasn't able to post this yesterday because of the site getting hacked...
> 
> Here's a better code for the AR that should stop any freezes with music and the shop:
> 
> ...




Thanks Cracker  welldone 


...any new IPS ? ( both test files are working fine anyway )


----------



## Crazy-S (Mar 15, 2008)

the AR code of Cracker doesn`t work with my m3 ds simply 

has anyone another code or something that it works

please my bro wants to play this since his birthday


----------



## m3rox (Mar 15, 2008)

Crazy-S said:
			
		

> the AR code of Cracker doesn`t work with my m3 ds simply
> 
> has anyone another code or something that it works
> 
> please my bro wants to play this since his birthday



Use the patch instead of the AR code.


----------



## Crazy-S (Mar 15, 2008)

what patch and how do i do this ??

i do know how to hack the AR and the DS filesystem but im to dumb to patch this^^


----------



## gsarlis (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm using the cheat right now which seems to be working with my R4DS, only 1 minor problem... When i go to the shops or the square thingie at the plaza the music seems to be missing. Meh, i can live with that.


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

gsarlis said:
			
		

> I'm using the cheat right now which seems to be working with my R4DS, only 1 minor problem... When i go to the shops or the square thingie at the plaza the music seems to be missing. Meh, i can live with that.



Which code are you using? The original one that's in Rayders cheat database?


This code is meant to fix the freezing/music issues.

120F8830 00000000
120FB658 00000000

I havn't tested it myself yet, but I'll let you guys know when I do.


----------



## Crazy-S (Mar 15, 2008)

i use this code but it isn`t working!!!!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Use the patch instead of the AR code. original by: m3rox



which patch do you mean and how do i patch the game???


----------



## leetcakes (Mar 15, 2008)

is this like the longest post in history, its longer than SSBB dump


----------



## Kwev (Mar 15, 2008)

I tried to patch the game with the software JIPS, with the patch _ffccrof-deMoD-test1.ips_ and _ffccrof-deMoD-test2.ips_. But now, I can not start the game (white screen). It's not a Firmware problem, because I was able to play before applying the patch. =/


----------



## TheLawlietVashie (Mar 15, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> gsarlis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tested this code for ~1hr...things seems to be working normally. I didn't detect any slow downs in town. Music...it's there. Standing on the display thing in the center of town won't lag too. played some multiplayer mode...keep dying thou, but no hint of lag.


----------



## grodriguez (Mar 15, 2008)

if the rom doesn't  work on the M3 perfect mini SD, does that mean that it wont work on the M3 perfect SD (normal)? 

p.s. plz dont flame me if this is a stupid question T_T


----------



## Crazy-S (Mar 15, 2008)

Kwev said:
			
		

> I tried to patch the game with the software JIPS, with the patch _ffccrof-deMoD-test1.ips_ and _ffccrof-deMoD-test2.ips_. But now, I can not start the game (white screen). It's not a Firmware problem, because I was able to play before applying the patch. =/


is it that patch that i need if yes then give me a link plz


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

Kwev said:
			
		

> I tried to patch the game with the software JIPS, with the patch _ffccrof-deMoD-test1.ips_ and _ffccrof-deMoD-test2.ips_. But now, I can not start the game (white screen). It's not a Firmware problem, because I was able to play before applying the patch. =/



Did you patch the single rom with both IPS patches and then try and run it? That might be why it's happening.

Just use ONE of the patches on the clean rom.

If I misread:

Make sure all the cheats are disabled, that might be what's causing it.


----------



## Crazy-S (Mar 15, 2008)

am i fully ignored now or what!?

which patch do i need and how do i patch it!


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

Crazy-S said:
			
		

> am i fully ignored now or what!?
> 
> which patch do i need and how do i patch it!



Well instead of making more posts and forcing the thread to go onto new pages, you could have just read through the last 20 pages or so.


Edit:

Hey Cracker, if you're reading this can you take all the information we currently have and put it in it's own thread? It would make it easier for people to read and get what they need.


----------



## Kwev (Mar 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Did you patch the single rom with both IPS patches and then try and run it? That might be why it's happening.
> Just use ONE of the patches on the clean rom.
> If I misread:
> Make sure all the cheats are disabled, that might be what's causing it.



I can't use cheat on my linker (it's a DSLinker) so, I havn't any code to disable. I tried one patch -> White Screen. I tried the second patch on the original roms -> White Screen. >_<

(Here is the link for the patch : http://rapidshare.com/files/99613060/ffccr...eMoDv2.rar.html )

Thanks for the help. ^^


[EDIT] I was able to start the roms after patching the game with "IPSWin", instead of "JIPS". Now I'm must wait 20 minutes in ordre to know.


----------



## Dominator (Mar 15, 2008)

I think someone(not me because i'm not follwo this therad and i don't play this game) must create a new topic in NDs rom hacking section which sum up all the way, cheat and code we have or play the game ! (if someone wants)


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 15, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> I think someone(not me because i'm not follwo this therad and i don't play this game) must create a new topic in NDs rom hacking section which sum up all the way, cheat and code we have or play the game ! (if someone wants)



Or, better yet, add all that info to the first post. The last thing we need is *more* topics about the same game...


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> dominator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




True, but maybe a stickied topic would have more of an effect, and in a month or so we'd have less people posting "how i get FFCC on mah R4????? duzn't wrk!"


----------



## Dominator (Mar 15, 2008)

make a sticked locked new topic is better because remember, the Eu release coming soon so if it has the same probleme..... its maybe the same patch but not the same cheat (i mean ) or just the game Id change


----------



## gsarlis (Mar 15, 2008)

Wait, how do i use that music fixing code? Do i need to have a program to use it? Also, if i need a program do i overwrite the old codes or just add this one at the end?


----------



## Satangel (Mar 15, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> make a sticked locked new topic is better because remember, the Eu release coming soon so if it has the same probleme..... its maybe the same patch but not the same cheat (i mean ) or just the game Id change



QFT


----------



## cracker (Mar 15, 2008)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> dominator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm not sure if the mods would want a new topic started on it. If they're ok with it then I will start one but if they would rather it stay in this thread I would appreciate if they put the latest AR codes and test patch in the first post.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Has anyone gotten a MoD with test2? If not then it's pretty safe to say that it is the best patch and it can be upgraded to 'final'. Also the first line of the AR code can be omitted.


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

gsarlis said:
			
		

> Wait, how do i use that music fixing code? Do i need to have a program to use it? Also, if i need a program do i overwrite the old codes or just add this one at the end?



Get the cheat code editor and open up the usrcheat.dat file, go down to Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles (U), find the code and put the new one in then press Update Code. Hit File -> Save then just put the usrcheat.dat file on your flashcart.

Cheat code editor.


----------



## gsarlis (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot Law!


----------



## Dominator (Mar 15, 2008)

Use your brain guys, Upload the patch to the downoad area of gbatemp, in ndshack (the lastest working patch!)


----------



## anubi (Mar 15, 2008)

I have EZV, game patched with V2, i get black screen afther 20 min of playing, happened twice on diferent zones


----------



## cracker (Mar 15, 2008)

anubi said:
			
		

> I have EZV, game patched with V2, i get black screen afther 20 min of playing, happened twice on diferent zones



The v2 patch is an old one. Use test 2 instead.


----------



## Kwev (Mar 15, 2008)

26 minutes... no MoDs. I think it's a succes ! 

...

But just to be sure... I wait 10 more minutes. Just in case. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you very much for all your help. ^^


----------



## NDSnake Oil (Mar 15, 2008)

A huge thanks to everyone testing and working out the kinks for this rom.

A big thanks to they guy who rickrolled me on page 20 (or so) too.


Using R4, latest firmware and the second cheat released not 'Test' but 'Remove Thanks Screen.'


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 15, 2008)

I had some freezes with that AR Code...
But then I disabled that Code and patched my rom with the _*ffccrof-deMoD-test1.ips*_.I played for over 1-2 hours till now and there were neither any
"Thank you for playing!!"-Screen nor an InGame-Freeze when I go to the Shop or something else...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think,I gotta´ fixxed it right now^^


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

NDSnake Oil said:
			
		

> A huge thanks to everyone testing and working out the kinks for this rom.
> 
> A big thanks to they guy who rickrolled me on page 20 (or so) too.
> 
> ...



That's the exact same code. The second cheat code isn't in Rayders database yet.

At least, I don't think it's in there yet, I havn't seem him online.


----------



## undercarris (Mar 15, 2008)

someone help D:!!  i just cant make it save every time i speak to the stupid cristal and and press to save it says it is saving but then it says there is no data and i have to start all over ir is really annoyng .... someone help i am using an ez flash v


----------



## siloxia (Mar 15, 2008)

Been using the action replay code but I was hoping to patch my rom one small problem.  I'm a mac man anyone using os x or linux succesfully patching without running it through a VM?


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 15, 2008)

undercarris said:
			
		

> someone help D:!!  i just cant make it save every time i speak to the stupid cristal and and press to save it says it is saving but then it says there is no data and i have to start all over ir is really annoyng .... someone help i am using an ez flash v



Dunno how the EZ V works... but I assume it has something to do with the .sav. Does it still use the "size list"? If so, try to check you're using the correct save size.


----------



## undercarris (Mar 15, 2008)

mmmm i tested two diferent final fantasy rings of fate   one that its save file size is 512 KB and the other one is 64 KB



thats wath you where asking right?


----------



## Akotan (Mar 15, 2008)

Can I ask something? Please list all code needed to play this game right? Put all information in one place. I know the things and codes are in here but the things went happening one by one, in a messy way... It's difficult to come here now and read all 100 plus pages and know what to do to...


----------



## swarmster (Mar 15, 2008)

So, just to get things straight, cracker's "ffccrof-deMoD-test2.ips" is the patch people should be using, and incorporates the latest does-not-freeze-in-shops and music-keeps-playing developments?


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

Akotan said:
			
		

> Can I ask something? Please list all code needed to play this game right? Put all information in one place. I know the things and codes are in here but the things went happening one by one, in a messy way... It's difficult to come here now and read all 100 plus pages and know what to do to...



This is the AR code that should fix the music and freezing issue.


120F8830 00000000
120FB658 00000000


Somebody should PM cracker asking if he'll put it in one thread, but I'm sure loads of people have already. I wouldn't want to flood his inbox.

All the information is pretty much on pages 90+.


----------



## grodriguez (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanubis said:
			
		

> squall3031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



would this work with M3 perfect SD?


----------



## ChampionTWH (Mar 15, 2008)

!YES!


----------



## cracker (Mar 15, 2008)

I've decided to promote test2 to final and hopefully it will end any confusion. It appears the first timer/counter isn't related to the MoDs as I had previously thought it was and just the second one is. I will remove all the links to the previous patches from my posts (but obviously can't from other people's posts).

Get the final patch here.

Or if you prefer to use an AR code still:

120FB658 00000000

Hopefully this isn't a premature decision but it seems that noone has had a problem with test2 at all. Thanks for all the testing.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 15, 2008)

Here is the last updated version of the full story but first :

* CREDIT GOES to CRACKER only * not to ME not to RAYDER not to You and not to any other smart guy...

If you just need the fix grab the light Modfix.zip for noobs (0.3 Mbytes)

First versions were* Demos* versions so called *V1* anD *V2* ( with Rayder cheats code build from them ... check http://users.ameritech.net/rayder/3-16-08.zip for the revised version or check his signature and  his massive CHEAT compilation thread for an update ! but use only the official final code from cracker not the 2 others alternate and intermediate codes : if you check them you  will end with white screens or freeze sometimes ... the cheat will work only with few cards ... the modfix works for all ) 

First demos versions had some issues.

*ffccrof-deMoD.ips *    (crc32: 7C3654B7 MD5: 28697518BCFFA56AA6A6132B9544B99E)
--> black screens with  new game and freeze multiplayer on some cards

Than came a second demo version :

*ffccrof-deMoDv2.ips*  (crc32: E1E2EA67 MD5: 12D09F14ABC36C6E163C2C031C614268)
--> playable but freeze in multiplay with some slot2 cards, possible sound trouble

*Later *Cracker released  a test pack *ffccrof-deMoD-test.rar* with 2 versions ( #1493 page 100 ):
("Test patch 1 modifies both timers but hopefully will get around the black screens that some have been getting. Test patch 2 only patches one of the timers so I'm not sure if it will totally suppress the MoDs. Try test patch 1 first and if it still gives black screens try test patch 2.")

*ffccrof-deMoD-test1.ips*  (crc32: E1E2EA67 MD5: 98C92F1B9208F26719D8AE50AE56843E)
--> NO problem so far with slot 2 G6 lite works perfectly for me  *Test1 looks just fine No freeze No music stop No shop or  Multiplayer freeze * 

*ffccrof-deMoD-test2.ips*  (crc32: FC3CE521 MD5: 6E1BBBF005AA1FEBF5166A18F76EABFC) 
--> alternative  version ... you can test if test1 fails ...   *(updated ) works also so far ...  See below this is now the FINAL one recommended by cracker * 


Some cards do not support live patching so you can patch your nds game file before playing with an IPS patch.

Grab  IPSWin20 ( from http://zerosoft.zophar.net/ipswin.htm )

Files  :
http://rapidshare.com/files/99618918/ffccr...D-test.rar.html ( Cracker post #1493)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UWUIWOIQ ( Cracker post #1515 )

For patches see Rayder posts or latest  cracker posts :


			
				cracker said:
			
		

> bladestriker666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 * So 120FB658 00000000 is the only cheat needed & same for IPS:  use only the final revised version ffccrof-MoDfix-final.rar *  ... or the Moogs will strike back by another way ^^

Cracker own thread is there now : http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=78658

Now I recommend you to grab his tool (modfix.zip - 0.03MB ) since this is the lightest way to patch safely. No need of a huge database full of Pokemons code vs Moogles of Death 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 ;-)


----------



## Rayder (Mar 15, 2008)

Why is it necessary for anyone to have to mirror the dat in my sig?   I tried it at my friend's house and it was done downloading before I even selected a place to save it.

I tried it at my house with the same result.

What issues are you guys having?  I'm curious.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 15, 2008)

The main reason I mirrored it was because I thought your bandwidth of your site was going to exceed its limit.
It was on the frontpage of some big sites I know, and I mirrored it to save your bandwidth .
Hope this helps you


----------



## Akotan (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot! Now I can see what did you guys achieve! Really good work! That's why GBAtemp community is great and strong! (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Rayder (Mar 15, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> The main reason I mirrored it was because I thought your bandwidth of your site was going to exceed its limit.
> It was on the frontpage of some big sites I know, and I mirrored it to save your bandwidth .
> Hope this helps you




My webspace has no bandwidth limit.


----------



## Henrike (Mar 15, 2008)

after 120 pages and 4 days you guys are like family  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now i'm testing the patches (r4 1.16v), thanks a lot!
any problem i'll be back


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 15, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If it has or not...You´re GREAT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@the one above me^^: There WON´T be any problems


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Mar 15, 2008)

Argh, even using those codes on my R4 (1.16) I'm still getting random freezes whilst trying to enter shops all over the place.

Hopefully there'll be a complete fix that is settled upon soon...


----------



## trinxified (Mar 15, 2008)

Okay guys, I've got R4DS as my flashcart with a 1.16v firmware, and I've done all the requirements for making the game work. 

My question is: Where exactly does the MoD come up? Approximately around 20 minutes in any location, or is it a specific place/or action in the game? I ask this because I'm planning to test it, and I want to do it as fast as possible. 

Thanks!

Also, people have mentioned about freezes... does this happen to everyone? If not, how do I test this quickly too if it doesn't happen?


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Argh, even using those codes on my R4 (1.16) I'm still getting random freezes whilst trying to enter shops all over the place.
> 
> Hopefully there'll be a complete fix that is settled upon soon...



Did you use the original codes or the updated ones?

120F8830 00000000
120FB658 00000000

are the new ones.



Rayder, have you added those in your dat? I don't have time to open it up and check.


@trinxified

Usually happens for certain after the first boss.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Mar 15, 2008)

trinxified said:
			
		

> Okay guys, I've got R4DS as my flashcart with a 1.16v firmware, and I've done all the requirements for making the game work.
> 
> My question is: Where exactly does the MoD come up? Approximately around 20 minutes in any location, or is it a specific place/or action in the game? I ask this because I'm planning to test it, and I want to do it as fast as possible.
> 
> Thanks!



From experience if you've used Raydar's initial cheat code which stops the MoD coming up, that'll be fine... it won't come up. I've got 4 hours of gameplay so far now using that code, and it hasn't appeared once.

The main problem seems to be that random music freezing happens, as well as randomly freezing when trying to visit a shop. At least that's whats stopping me from proceeding any further, that code that was posted on the last few pages to stop the freezing doesn't work either.

EDIT: Yes, those are the codes I'm using... it still freezes for me.


----------



## mithrandirxxx (Mar 15, 2008)

So...you all on gbatemp are great...
i'm a noob here but u can see mee around by now.

P.S. it will be a good trainining for my english too...

Thank you all...


----------



## Rayder (Mar 15, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not yet.....let me do that now.  As soon as you see "rev2" after the date, the dat will be updated.  What I'm going to do is have all 3 version of the No "Thanks for Playing" cheat in there, with the 3rd revision enabled by default.


EDIT:  It is now added.


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> trinxified said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I've only recieved a single crash in the time I've been playing, and all the music seems to be working for me.


@Thread

I might try those ones that cracker posted that you can enable/disable the cheat through a button combo. Disabling it before talking to a shop keeper might stop it freezing, then just enable it before leaving the screen. Has anybody tried these to see if they work?


----------



## trinxified (Mar 15, 2008)

To LAW;

Could you just list what were YOUR steps in fixing your game up? If we have similar steps as how I did mine, I don't see how mine won't work as well as yours.

To clarify, your game does NOT have MoD and doesn't have problems such as freezes/music stopping/etc.?


----------



## tawal (Mar 15, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> I might try those ones that cracker posted that you can enable/disable the cheat through a button combo. Disabling it before talking to a shop keeper might stop it freezing, then just enable it before leaving the screen. Has anybody tried these to see if they work?


At least for me, an R4 user, yeah, it does. The button combination for real-time cheat disabling is L+R+Start+Down. L+R+Start+Up to enable the cheat.

Be sure to enable the real-time option in the cheat menu, also, as it is not checked by default.


----------



## supaboss (Mar 15, 2008)

Am I the only one getting lots of communication errors when playing multiplayer? Could be unrelated to the patch but it has never happened this frequently with any other title..


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh god, just tried to fight that fish boss.

Is it me or is the AI in this game terrible? My "allies" were just standing around doing nothing, am I meant to command them whilst running around trying to fight a huge fish or something?

@trinxified

I've recieved one crash, that's it.

All I did was put the code in my cheat database then enabled it before running the game.

I think my MicroSD is formatted in FAT16 with 64kb clusters.


----------



## Firewarrior (Mar 15, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Firewarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Downloaded it from 3 different sources, same thing = white screen, didn't patch it at all, just extracted from RAR and put it on my MicroSD card.
I am also using the Rayders cheat method. 


Using M3 Simply DS if you didn't know.


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

Firewarrior said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is your firmware fully up to date?


----------



## Firewarrior (Mar 15, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Firewarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, 1.07.


----------



## Cabbage (Mar 15, 2008)

Firewarrior said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.12 is the newest firmware. :/


----------



## Firewarrior (Mar 15, 2008)

Cabbage said:
			
		

> 1.12 is the newest firmware. :/



Oh?
Just checked the site M3Adapter site and it still says 1.07. Weird

Do you have the link for it please.

Thanks.

I look like a idiot now, haha.


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

Firewarrior said:
			
		

> Cabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=76004


----------



## Firewarrior (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks alot.


----------



## Nudger (Mar 15, 2008)

Is the r4bugfix2 still needed to run RoF?


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

Nudger said:
			
		

> Is the r4bugfix2 still needed to run RoF?



I havn't used any R4 Bug Fix and everything is pretty much working fine for me.


----------



## Nudger (Mar 15, 2008)

Cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Last question - does the Ring Of Fates .nds file need any particulary filename to work? (r4)


----------



## tawal (Mar 15, 2008)

Nudger said:
			
		

> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does not


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 15, 2008)

No, nothing needs to be changed in the name.


----------



## Nudger (Mar 15, 2008)

Urgh. I'm getting the two white screens. What was the fix for this?


----------



## finkel98 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi all, quick q re; all this

Have a M3 Simply (lv1.12) - downloaded the clean rom from another site and applied the cheat from rayder (selecting the MoD option in the cheat screen of the game).

Yet I still got the MoD - any idea why?


----------



## ZildjianKX (Mar 15, 2008)

Just used the final IPS patch... got the Thank You for playing screen on an EZ IV Lite.


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2008)

finkel98 said:
			
		

> Hi all, quick q re; all this
> 
> Have a M3 Simply (lv1.12) - downloaded the clean rom from another site and applied the cheat from rayder (selecting the MoD option in the cheat screen of the game).
> 
> Yet I still got the MoD - any idea why?



Rayders dat has a few different versions of the cheat. Make sure only one is selected and try a few different ones.


----------



## thehunter8478 (Mar 15, 2008)

i have a g6 real with the 3.1 firmware, does that code work with it? well the real question is how do i go about putting the code on my g6 cause ive never used a cheat b4....
i know i have to edit the cheat.db in the system folder but i need to know what program to edit it with and the game id
i appreciate any help.


----------



## cracker (Mar 15, 2008)

BTW, if anyone wants to mess with their friends then you can give them this sweet code 020FB658 07FFFFFF. MoDs will appear always.


----------



## DarkUli (Mar 15, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> BTW, if anyone wants to mess with their friends then you can give them this sweet code 020FB658 07FFFFFF. MoDs will appear always.



Eeeeeeeeeeeevvvviiilllllllllll xD

You're a god cracker, you give us a fix and you give us ways to piss off our friends. You..You.. Double-Edged Sword! lol.


----------



## Crescent (Mar 15, 2008)

how do you fix the white screen again?


----------



## DarkUli (Mar 15, 2008)

nels said:
			
		

> how do you fix the white screen again?



I don't remember it exactly, but isn't that part of un-updated firmware?


----------



## engruzii (Mar 15, 2008)

Can't believe that the R4 team didn't came up with a new kernel to fix this problem yet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





looks like they don't want to release a new kernel for only one game "again"

or they are having a hard time trying to solve the problem

anyway thanks for all the ppl who managed to find a fix for this great game


----------



## Henrike (Mar 16, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> BTW, if anyone wants to mess with their friends then you can give them this sweet code 020FB658 07FFFFFF. MoDs will appear always.



do anyone gonna test this?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw, the last update of rayder's cheat works just fine! no MoDs, no freezes, just littles sound tweaks in the main square of ra...something (the big city after the training cave)
thanks a lot²


----------



## KanoBlade (Mar 16, 2008)

nels said:
			
		

> how do you fix the white screen again?



Make sure your firmware is up to date.


----------



## Deragon (Mar 16, 2008)

DarkUli said:
			
		

> Deragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I've played for over 20 minutes, & its working fine. No white screen or nothing


----------



## commdante (Mar 16, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Oh god, just tried to fight that fish boss.
> 
> Is it me or is the AI in this game terrible? My "allies" were just standing around doing nothing, am I meant to command them whilst running around trying to fight a huge fish or something?
> 
> ...


Yeah, most of the time your party doesn't do anything, but especially with that boss. Just use the archer to kill it, your party will revive at the next screen (crystal).

Kinda why I'd like to have online MP on this title ... but AI is even worse then expected even ... Still not sure if I even want this title =/


----------



## Law (Mar 16, 2008)

commdante said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With the way the AI is, I'd prefer to play the whole game Solo.

Sure would save me a lot of Potions/Cure Magicite.


----------



## philco1 (Mar 16, 2008)

LOL @ these ppl complaining about the AI for FF ... Guys you are playing this amazing game on a DS ... NOT a PSP.  The DS does not have the processing power for complex AI algorithms ... especially for a game such as this which is taking up all of the DS's power just drawing the environments.  Heck, my game laggs quite a bit ... its annoying but oh well.  I do admit ... this game would be totally amazing if it had Wifi.  I hope that Nintendo's next generation hand held has some serious power b/c as of now they've aced the control scheme.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 16, 2008)

philco1 said:
			
		

> LOL @ these ppl complaining about the AI for FF ... Guys you are playing this amazing game on a DS ... NOT a PSP.  The DS does not have the processing power for complex AI algorithms ... especially for a game such as this which is taking up all of the DS's power just drawing the environments.  Heck, my game laggs quite a bit ... its annoying but oh well.  I do admit ... this game would be totally amazing if it had Wifi.  I hope that Nintendo's next generation hand held has some serious power b/c as of now they've aced the control scheme.



Wow you fail.


----------



## Law (Mar 16, 2008)

philco1 said:
			
		

> LOL @ these ppl complaining about the AI for FF ... Guys you are playing this amazing game on a DS ... NOT a PSP.  The DS does not have the processing power for complex AI algorithms ... especially for a game such as this which is taking up all of the DS's power just drawing the environments.  Heck, my game laggs quite a bit ... its annoying but oh well.  I do admit ... this game would be totally amazing if it had Wifi.  I hope that Nintendo's next generation hand held has some serious power b/c as of now they've aced the control scheme.



Trust me, with the power the DS has the AI could be a lot better. At the moment they pretty much stand there and take a beating. They don't even try to run away, most of the time they don't even attack back.

Hell they can't even use Tribe Abilities on their own.

The lagging your getting could be because of the speed of the MicroSD card you're using (I'm assuming you pirated it).


Edit:

Oh, and I didn't say anything about complexity. The AI can be as basic as Squeenix want it to be, but at the moment it's just too basic.


----------



## RODragonmaster (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok, i patched with the v1 and done a few single player dungeons, have no errors to report, everythings working fine for me on the G6DS Real v3.1 thanks again cracker, perhaps you should consider calling yourself mooglekiller as a nickname =P

edit: oh, for those interested, i patched with ips xp


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 16, 2008)

Stop complaining about this game Cracker release a code for that too :


Instant Level UP AI and Mogs Assistance
120FB658 07FFFFFF


Don't expect to much from computers ;-)


Edit : it is a joke see previous cracker post ... this  force the nag screen to appears on any card


----------



## Law (Mar 16, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Stop complaining about this game Cracker release a code for that too :
> 
> 
> Instant Level UP AI and Mogs Assistance
> ...



I don't actually care what level they are, I just don't like the fact they stand still.

Switching characters whilst trying to run away from an attack with another is quite annoying too. I wish Squeenix put more thought into it.

Too bad there isn't an option to play through it Solo.


----------



## commdante (Mar 16, 2008)

trinxified said:
			
		

> Okay guys, I've got R4DS as my flashcart with a 1.16v firmware, and I've done all the requirements for making the game work.
> 
> My question is: Where exactly does the MoD come up? Approximately around 20 minutes in any location, or is it a specific place/or action in the game? I ask this because I'm planning to test it, and I want to do it as fast as possible.
> 
> ...



"Normally" the MoD happends when you're playing about or more then 20 min (seems to happen even without starting -> during intro) and you change a scene ... read: go through a "door". Freeze is kinda weird, you will hear no music at some point, next NPC/merchant you'll talk to will freeze your game. Only had it with Moogle (once, second time worked fine) and the "shaft" you'll be stuck in for some time, listining to a long (text) story ... I skipped most of it the second time and got through it. Seems rather random ... 
Not much help, but I hope it does help a bit ... at least it's more playable then with the MoD (couldn't seem to get through the first savepoint in the forrest with 2 tries).

Also, much obliged to Cracker ... good job even on the first (although not perfect) try ... can't judge on the test releases, but I'm sure they're "perfect". Thanks again.

Side note: Please use test first then named ones ... I thought the named were newer then the "test" versions ... and I'm pretty sure others did too, thanks for giving a final version which makes everything clear though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Thanks again to Cracker (can't say this enough, especially since I hardly know anything about ASM/HEX or whatever), you're my this months hero (OK, it's actually shared with HugeCock ... bu that aside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Edit: Totally offtopic: I formatted a MicroSD with Vista and my M3 Lite doesn't recognizes it ... vista problem? (I'm pretty sure that a format under XP didn't give this problem).


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yigor said:
			
		

> For those ppl who still stick to SC slot 2 devices:
> 
> just compile this: http://rapidshare.com/files/99610968/moogle.scc.html with the sc card software
> 
> ...



oh common man, why you delete the file!?... my brother needed that, he has a supercard sd (was it a warez rom? if so.. i can find it elsewhere)

does anybody know if this game will work on supercard sd?...moogle screen free?

if yes, then how?

thanks


----------



## commdante (Mar 16, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Yigor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Final Patch seems to work fine, patch original (offcourse, always keep a backup of clean/org file) and "patch it" as you'd do normally!


----------



## pitman (Mar 16, 2008)

played for 1:30 hours on a R4 v1.16
and no MoD.
Thank you for play..cracking


----------



## Yigor (Mar 16, 2008)

commdante said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i took the file offline because there are :
1) the ips patches
2) new AR Codes...
3) you can easily make your own disablemooglescreenofthankyou4playing.scc


----------



## Cronopio (Mar 16, 2008)

Played for 1:19, No "Thanks for pla..." screen, No freeze, No music missing (R4 v. 1.16). Yay!!

Just to add another testimony of the success of Craker's miraculous code (the second one), thanks again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





120F8830 00000000
120FB658 00000000  Beautiful combination!!!!! Print it on a big golden font and hang it on your wall!! (or at least a T-shirt)


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 16, 2008)

so uh the final verdict, which one is better to fix the MoD?

1. the IPS patch the cracker has created for us? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. or this 120F8830 00000000 no music missing or Moogle of Death
120FB658 00000000

cause i really don't like changing ROMS.. can possible cause freezing


----------



## Law (Mar 16, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> so uh the final verdict, which one is better to fix the MoD?
> 
> 1. the IPS patch the cracker has created for us?
> 
> ...



Well I'm using "120FB658 00000000" and it's working flawlessly. All the music is there, no crashing, and it didn't lag when I stepped on the rotating platform that makes the camera zooms in on your character.

Havn't tried the patch yet, since the AR code is working perfectly.


----------



## AzureBoi (Mar 16, 2008)

Umm could somebody help me? i have erm got the thing from rayder and updated my firmware however i still get the white screen , is it possible i put the files of the firmware in the wrong place? ; i extracted them into a folder and put them in system , thanks for the help if possible


----------



## Law (Mar 16, 2008)

AzureBoi said:
			
		

> Umm could somebody help me? i have erm got the thing from rayder and updated my firmware however i still get the white screen , is it possible i put the files of the firmware in the wrong place? ; i extracted them into a folder and put them in system , thanks for the help if possible



The firmware goes on the root of the MicroSD card.

On the root of your card you should have:

\_system_
\moonshl
_DS_MENU.dat
_DS_MSHL.nds

only the cheat/usrcheat.dat file should go in the _system_ folder, firmware should always be placed on the root of the MicroSD card.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 16, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> I've decided to promote test2 to final and hopefully it will end any confusion. *It appears the first timer/counter isn't related to the MoDs as I had previously thought it was and just the second one is*. I will remove all the links to the previous patches from my posts (but obviously can't from other people's posts).
> 
> Get the final patch here.
> 
> ...



*Nothing more is needed *... AR or IPS have the same effect  ... choose one or another ... or just apply IPS code if your card cannot manage cheats code

Law you are n°1 Top poster for today


----------



## Law (Mar 16, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, oh wow.

Probably because I've explained how to fix the issue so many times.


----------



## AzureBoi (Mar 16, 2008)

root? haha im new to the r4 >_>


----------



## LegendsEnd (Mar 16, 2008)

Does the IPS patch have the shopkeeper freeze / missing music problem introduced in the first set of AR codes?


----------



## danielgardino (Mar 16, 2008)

Cracker 1 x 0 SquareEnix.

Nice score! Keep it up!


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 16, 2008)

LegendsEnd said:
			
		

> Does the IPS patch have the shopkeeper freeze / missing music problem introduced in the first set of AR codes?
> 
> The Final One is fine See there for details ( test1 ips is ok too but include an uneeded second timer reset )
> 
> ...




In computer file systems, the root directory is the first or top-most directory in a hierarchy. It can be likened to the root of a tree - the starting point where all branches originate.

Under DOS and Microsoft Windows, each partition has a drive letter assignment (labeled C:\ for a particular partition C) and there is no common root directory above that. DOS and Windows do support more abstract hierarchies, with partitions mountable within a directory of another drive, though this is rarely seen... etc 

Root = Base of your disk ... 

If you are R00ted all your base are belong to us ... sorry bad joke  ... Time to leave ;-)


----------



## AzureBoi (Mar 16, 2008)

oh ok i got it working no white screen anymore thanks


----------



## BeLGaRaTh (Mar 16, 2008)

/me thinks we should make Law a sticky, oh wait, erm .. never mind


----------



## jakeyboy90 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi Guys, i'm new to this site so dont blame me if i ask something stupid.

I have FFCRROF rom on a M3 Simply with 1.07 firmware. I added the updated cheat.dat and all i get is a white screen when i load the game. Can someone help me?

*edit* never mind, i got the latest firmware and it works great. sorry for the wasted post.


----------



## trinxified (Mar 16, 2008)

On the 3-15-08 rar file, which code is in there? The newer AR code?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 16, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> Has anyone gotten a MoD with test2? If not then it's pretty safe to say that it is the best patch and it can be upgraded to 'final'. Also the first line of the AR code can be omitted.


No but I did get freezes after turning my DS off and reloading the game while in the plaza. It wouldn't freeze when you go to the shop or jump on the attention stone but it did freeze when I tried to jump off the attention stone or leave the shop. I'm using test2 on an R4 with firmware 1.16.


----------



## chelbyluo (Mar 16, 2008)

OH it worketh. All hail cracker!


----------



## asuri (Mar 16, 2008)

THX CRACKER it worked i finally finished the game but if this hasnt been said: there was no thank you for playing screen at the end


----------



## AzureBoi (Mar 16, 2008)

uhh just asking what patch would be good for an ncard?


----------



## FlameTakuya (Mar 16, 2008)

By the way, did anyone realize that the name of this game is actually Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: *Ring of Fates* and not Rings of Fate?

I just realized this when I looked at the start screen... Everywhere else has called it Rings of Fate.

I feel stupid now. D:


----------



## cerebrus (Mar 16, 2008)

hello people,

i´m new in this and very dumb. i`m just used to pass the games from desktop to m3 card. can someone pleeeeese explain me how i make rings of fate work?
i have waited for so long.
thank you very much


----------



## isan725 (Mar 16, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to get FFCC to work on my g6, I updated it to v4.6c.  and I get the MoD. how do I put in the codes?


----------



## Maverick_z (Mar 16, 2008)

check out http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=78054&st=15

for g6 users


----------



## xvinh (Mar 16, 2008)

Can anyone upload the final patch elsewhere than rapidshare?


----------



## AzureBoi (Mar 16, 2008)

Can anyone help me friend he has a n card  and wants to play the game however im not sure which update is the latest for his firmware and also what would work to help get rid of the moogles for an ncard?


----------



## TheLawlietVashie (Mar 16, 2008)

can somebody please upload Cracker's final version to some other place instead of megaupload/rapidshare as my area restricts it?


----------



## Thanubis (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## distorted.freque (Mar 16, 2008)

AzureBoi said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me friend he has a n card  and wants to play the game however im not sure which update is the latest for his firmware and also what would work to help get rid of the moogles for an ncard?



I thought the patch could solve it for the n-card. Not sure though.


----------



## xvinh (Mar 16, 2008)

Please upload the final patch. I can't download it from Rapidshare.


----------



## AzureBoi (Mar 16, 2008)

@coalfire hey do you know which firmware would work for an ncard cuz my friend cant load the .. games list after downloading the latest firmware and xmenu thing..
im not sure about the patch though


----------



## DarkSoulFlame (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok, can ANYONE tell me what's going on here? I know about the MoD, but what is the update about this. I am not gonna read 100+ pages.


----------



## AzureBoi (Mar 16, 2008)

what exactly do you mean by update?


----------



## dxmkrew (Mar 16, 2008)

i just wanted to thank everyone for all of their hard work on getting this rom to work.  

i also have a question.  even though the "M.O.D" screen is fixed, is there still a chance that possibly malicious anti-piracy coding is somewhere in the rom file?  i've never encountered anti-piracy coding in a rom before, and i don't know if developers have ever tried to purposely screw up systems running pirated software...or if that is even possible.  

again, thanks for all of the information and hard work.


----------



## AzureBoi (Mar 16, 2008)

i don't think they'll have anything after the M.O.D cuz yeah thats some pretty hard nut to crack already


----------



## cracker (Mar 16, 2008)

This thread is getting pretty horrendous. I made a short and sweet thread for the fix in the proper area of the site (NDS - Game Development, ROM Hacking and Translations). If this isn't ok with the mods then please merge the info to the first post in this thread.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 16, 2008)

Tnx alot that saves us so much hassle!


----------



## Satangel (Mar 16, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh lol, good, I'll remember to not mirror it again.


----------



## boogaboogavinci (Mar 16, 2008)

Um im a noob at all this patching and stuff... do i just put the "final fix" into the root of the sd card? im using an r4 SOMEONE PLEASE HELP


----------



## boogaboogavinci (Mar 16, 2008)

nvm got the cheat from rayder... thanks broseph


----------



## FifthE1ement (Mar 16, 2008)

I have created a pack of every fix ffor all different versions of linker devices. Please read the info below and then download even further below with a ShareOnAll link (Allows for 5+ download server selctions).

*Info:*


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Rings Of Fate MoD (Moogles of Death) Thank You Screen Fixes (Xphilez.com):*
> 
> 
> I created this pack of fixes for the FFCC MoD issue due to so many users, with varying linker
> ...


*Download:*

Link (ShareOnAll)

Enjoy,

FifthE1ement


----------



## Mieki (Mar 16, 2008)

Use the latest firmware for Ncard, also patch it. And make sure to set your file type to 512k.


----------



## AzureBoi (Mar 16, 2008)

im lost ingame >_>


----------



## Migs (Mar 16, 2008)

Using Rayder's Cheat Database ( http://users.ameritech.net/rayder/3-15-08-rev2.zip ) works for my DSTT running Firmware V1.08 and selected the first No Moogle screen Cheat. All options have been set to on for the game.

Thanks for the hard work guys!

I have patched the rom, but not used it yet. So now I have 2 copies of the game. One the original unpatched version and another that is patched.


----------



## Kawo (Mar 16, 2008)

R4 (spring type), firmware 1.16, Final Fantasy release from cock, Rayder cheat.dat, used R4fix, cheat 3.

Perfect.


----------



## yunarREDblue (Mar 16, 2008)

hi all, 

just wanna say thanks for all the hard work..

sure we r not hoping this kind of protection is going to happen again.



thanks


edit :
btw im using SCDS1 SDHC with @gb SanDisk and it goes perfectly.. downloaded game are from hugeCock.
God bless pirates


----------



## Law (Mar 16, 2008)

DarkSoulFlame said:
			
		

> Ok, can ANYONE tell me what's going on here? I know about the MoD, but what is the update about this. I am not gonna read 100+ pages.



Then just read the last 20. We only solved the issue around pages 90+.

You don't always have to read threads from the beginning, you know. If you'd have looked a few pages back you probably would have seen somebody repeating the fix for another person who can't be bothered to read, but still wants a quick and easy fix.


----------



## KalintZ (Mar 16, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> I've decided to promote test2 to final and hopefully it will end any confusion. *It appears the first timer/counter isn't related to the MoDs as I had previously thought it was and just the second one is*. I will remove all the links to the previous patches from my posts (but obviously can't from other people's posts).
> 
> Get the final patch here.



Thank you ! It works perfectly with SuperCard SD slot2.


----------



## Final Remix (Mar 16, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> I've decided to promote test2 to final and hopefully it will end any confusion. It appears the first timer/counter isn't related to the MoDs as I had previously thought it was and just the second one is. I will remove all the links to the previous patches from my posts (but obviously can't from other people's posts).
> 
> Get the final patch here




You, sir..... are king of men.  And I don't use that as often as I should.  R4 (non-spring), 1.16, "test2", swapped out japanese audio.  beautiful.  absolutely perfect Gameplay, and an absolutely mind-blowing experience.  Thanks a million for making this possible!


----------



## airskape (Mar 16, 2008)

ahhh..im still getting the white screens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have a m3 simply. have tried the ips patch and also the latest ar codes but none of them work..
any ideas?


----------



## DarkUli (Mar 16, 2008)

airskape said:
			
		

> ahhh..im still getting the white screens
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe firmware?


----------



## Final Remix (Mar 16, 2008)

airskape said:
			
		

> ahhh..im still getting the white screens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what i've seen so far, reading ~124 of the pages here.... make sure you patch a _clean rom_, and make sure you've got the latest firmware.  i'd suggest not trimming it until you know an untrimmed patch works first.


----------



## heat6jones (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for your hard work, everyone! I have it working on my G6lite after patching with LunarIPS and uploading it to the flash cart with the safemode/forcerw settings.


----------



## Another World (Mar 16, 2008)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> darkpunk24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



every slot1 flash kit has to patch. i don't care what it says on the box, the facts state that a msd card has a 12microsecond seek time, and the nds requires 4microseconds response time to check what is in the slot1 is a retail cart or a rom. it is impossible for any of the current msd cards to seek data at a faster speed, thus roms must be patched to echo garbage data to the nds' 4microsecond check. this is the reason your roms play, no matter the cart. 

-aw


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 16, 2008)

Another World said:
			
		

> every slot1 flash kit has to patch. i don't care what it says on the box, the facts state that a msd card has a 12microsecond seek time, and the nds requires 4microseconds response time to check what is in the slot1 is a retail cart or a rom. it is impossible for any of the current msd cards to seek data at a faster speed, thus roms must be patched to echo garbage data to the nds' 4microsecond check. this is the reason your roms play, no matter the cart.
> 
> -aw



I don't see how this microsecond-speed issue relates to the "Thank you for playing!" screen. What I meant is that you use "clean" ROMs on slot-1 flashcarts, while you must run the ROM through a specific software to use it with a slot-2 flashcart. Most, if not all, slot-1 flashcarts will give you a white screen if you try to play a modified ROM... and that's what's been happening to almost everyone who tried to use this boxxle version on their R4s or CycloDS.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 16, 2008)

Another World , Cyclops from Team Cyclops had answered you in cyclopDs forums... there is many ways to detect any card... and as many ways to bypass any protection. 

Btw CycloDS Evolution works flawlessy and need no patch at all.


----------



## Another World (Mar 16, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Another World , Cyclops from Team Cyclops had answered you in cyclopDs forums... there is many ways to detect any card... and as many ways to bypass any protection.
> 
> Btw CycloDS Evolution works flawlessy and need no patch at all.



ghost:
the forum is kicking back a database error for me right now. will check back later...

i'm curious to see what they had to say, thanks for letting me know that they wrote back to me.

the cyclods looks like a pretty good solution. i'm probably going to pick one up for the miss for her nds.

Joey Ravn:
the issue is that the nds has a anti piracy check built into the nds. it can query data from the carts in slot1 and it requires that the response happen in 4 microseconds. the current builds of micro sd cards can only respond at 12 microseconds. there is nothing on the market yet that is faster, and as a result the flash kits have firmware with on-the-fly patching. one of the things the patch does it spit back garbage data *if* the nds queries the rom. since the rom is sitting on a slower multimedia micro sd source the gargabe data string contains the info the nds would ask of the cart, and thus the game goes on playing. however, it appears that ffcc is actually checking to see if the data is correct. since the data is infact spoofed garbage the game fails. thanks to the cracker and his efforts we can now freeze the timer that sets off the code to query the check, so in fact the check never happens.

that information hopefully makes my original post that you refered to more clear. i am not debating a clean rom vs a patched rom...

-aw


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes the site is down. Don't expect to much the answer was very short :  _Evolution_ is fluent in english but  _Cyclops_ answered in a more elliptic style.

Anyway this guy gives sometimes really helpfull hints ( see rayder readme.txt in cheats or the cheats thread in TC forums )  ... in an encrypted engrish style ;-)

added sample from cache:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Problem is there a cap on max codes for a cheat of 127 this cap has been asked to be upped be for. But there one more problem max codes can use is 256 and some cheats are pass this too.
> 
> Things you need to remove in the new db so can import remove the game it self or cheats.
> 
> ...


----------



## Another World (Mar 16, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Yes the site is down. Don't expect to much the answer was very short :  _Evolution_ is fluent in english but  _Cyclops_ answered in a more elliptic style.
> 
> Anyway this guy gives sometimes really helpfull hints ( see rayder readme.txt in cheats or the cheatdatabase thread in TC forums )  ... in an encrypted engrish style ;-)



thanks mate. i will check into it. i love researching this stuff =P

-aw


----------



## cerebrus (Mar 16, 2008)

realy guys, can somene help me?

i am dying for this game. just explain me what i have to do to play it in my m3 card.

I have read a bunch os comments, but i dont get it (i`m just used to pass the games from desktop to the card)

thank you very much


----------



## cracker (Mar 16, 2008)

cerebrus said:
			
		

> realy guys, can somene help me?
> 
> i am dying for this game. just explain me what i have to do to play it in my m3 card.
> 
> ...



Use the autopatcher from the MoD fix thread. Just drop the game onto the .exe and it'll patch it.


----------



## cerebrus (Mar 16, 2008)

thamk you.

i tried, but the white screens continue.

i think that i will have to wait for the european version...damm you system


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 17, 2008)

Finally there is a link to cracker's patch  thread in the first post ;-)


And an official kernel update for DSTT users


----------



## berlinka (Mar 17, 2008)

I played the game for several hours on my R4 (with the 'test' cheat). No problems yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just wanted to say I never played a FF game before as it didn't appeal to me much, but this game is FRICKING AWESOME!!!! The storyline is very moving and the gameplay is superb!


----------



## choupette (Mar 17, 2008)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> choupette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry got carried away, but I don't like reading about people who are so totally into piracy, that they won't even consider normal to be unable to play a game.


----------



## Soyuchi (Mar 17, 2008)

Can someone please help me out i've got an R4 with latest firmware. I dont know which patch/cheat thingy to choose for the R4 so many posts its quite confusing and how do i get this so called "clean rom"? Can someone please help me out i really want to play this game!   Help appreciated.


----------



## Upperleft (Mar 17, 2008)

lol .. this thread posts are more than SSBB thread xD
lucky DSSTT users 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



R4 team must fix this Moogle-Screen-Of-Death Problem


----------



## AzureBoi (Mar 17, 2008)

For the R4 i used rayder's usercheat.dat file which had a cheat stopping the MoD and yeah thats about it.

The link to cheat compilation is http://users.ameritech.net/rayder/3-16-08.zip


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 17, 2008)

Here is the lastestupdated version of the full story but first :

* CREDIT GOES to CRACKER only * not to me  not to RAYDER not to You and not to any other smart guy...

If you just need the fix grab the light Modfix.zip for noobs (0.3 Mbytes)

First versions were* Demos* versions so called *V1* anD *V2* ( with Rayder cheats code build from them ... check http://users.ameritech.net/rayder/3-17-08.zip for the revised version or check his signature and  his massive CHEAT compilation thread for an update ! Rayder had finally cleaned all codes but the last : if you check them from a  previous build you will end with white screens or freeze sometimes ... the cheat also works only with few cards like the R4 ... the modfix works for all and even Rayder suggest also to patch the game instead of using the tempory cheat code ) 

First demos versions had some issues.

*ffccrof-deMoD.ips *    (crc32: 7C3654B7 MD5: 28697518BCFFA56AA6A6132B9544B99E)
--> black screens with  new game and freeze multiplayer on some cards

Than came a second demo version :

*ffccrof-deMoDv2.ips*  (crc32: E1E2EA67 MD5: 12D09F14ABC36C6E163C2C031C614268)
--> playable but freeze in multiplay with some slot2 cards, possible sound trouble

*Later *Cracker released  a test pack *ffccrof-deMoD-test.rar* with 2 versions ( #1493 page 100 ):
("Test patch 1 modifies both timers but hopefully will get around the black screens that some have been getting. Test patch 2 only patches one of the timers so I'm not sure if it will totally suppress the MoDs. Try test patch 1 first and if it still gives black screens try test patch 2.")

*ffccrof-deMoD-test1.ips*  (crc32: E1E2EA67 MD5: 98C92F1B9208F26719D8AE50AE56843E)
--> NO problem so far with slot 2 G6 lite works perfectly for me  *Test1 looks just fine No freeze No music stop No shop or  Multiplayer freeze * 

*ffccrof-deMoD-test2.ips*  (crc32: FC3CE521 MD5: 6E1BBBF005AA1FEBF5166A18F76EABFC) 
--> alternative  version ... you can test if test1 fails ...   *(updated ) works also so far ...  See below this is now the FINAL one recommended by cracker * 


Some cards do not support live patching so you can patch your nds game file before playing with an IPS patch.

Grab  IPSWin20 ( from http://zerosoft.zophar.net/ipswin.htm )

Files  :
http://rapidshare.com/files/99618918/ffccr...D-test.rar.html ( Cracker post #1493)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UWUIWOIQ ( Cracker post #1515 )

For patches see Rayder posts or latest  cracker posts :


			
				cracker said:
			
		

> bladestriker666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 * So 120FB658 00000000 is the only cheat needed & same for IPS:  use only the final revised version ffccrof-MoDfix-final.rar *  ... or the Moogs will strike back by another way ^^

Cracker own thread is there now : http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=78658

Now I recommend you to grab his tool (modfix.zip - 0.03MB ) since this is the lightest way to patch safely. No need of a huge database full of Pokemons code vs Moogles of Death 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can check permanent check link for the MoDfix.exe ( no virus ) if needed ;-)






 ;-)


----------



## Another World (Mar 17, 2008)

cerebrus said:
			
		

> realy guys, can somene help me?
> 
> i am dying for this game. just explain me what i have to do to play it in my m3 card.
> 
> ...



You can auto patch it as already mentioned. I prefer to do things myself. In which case I would just patch the IPS patch that cracker released to a clean ROM. You can also just implement the AR cheats if your card supports them.

crackers guide:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=78658

Game ID: AFXE C0196935
AR Cheat: "120FB658 00000000"


----------



## Guaraná (Mar 17, 2008)

hello guys. I have a M3 Simply and i'm having a problem with the game. I tried every single rom available but when I load the game I GET A WHITE SCREEN. No image, no sound, nothing, just this weird white screen. Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## kaktus.ds (Mar 17, 2008)

Guaraná said:
			
		

> hello guys. I have a M3 Simply and i'm having a problem with the game. I tried every single rom available but when I load the game I GET A WHITE SCREEN. No image, no sound, nothing, just this weird white screen. Does anyone have a solution?



Are you serious? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No offence, but how about READING the two posts above yours, or perhaps the FIRST post in this thread?


----------



## aesir (Mar 17, 2008)

hi every1,
im playing a rom from [site name edited out by Sinkhead] with my R4 so far no problems (30 min and still playing)
(no patch, no cheat data, only the rom)

can anyone confirm this

thanks


----------



## aesir (Mar 17, 2008)

sorry for the link thing,

supposedly the file was already patched i dont know if thats true but its working


----------



## bspline (Mar 17, 2008)

I am getting white screens with SuperCard Lite. My firmware is 1.84 and the patcher is 2.65. Any tips ?
BTW this happens with the patched and unpatched versions (for the MMOD that is)


----------



## Rayder (Mar 17, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> This _should_ work for carts that can't turn cheats off in realtime (or if the cheat engines don't turn them off properly):
> 
> 64000130 000000FE //L+R+A to Enable
> 223FEFFC 00000001
> ...




Does this work for ALL games or just FFCC?   If it works for all games, mind if I add it to the dat?  I'd add it to ALL games.   I was looking for a code such as this a while back since the R4 realtime cheat enable/disable tends to cause problems.......or so I've heard.


----------



## cracker (Mar 17, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basically the first 6 lines just set or unset a flag in RAM upon the respective button combos. The 7th line checks for the flag and then executes all the codes up to the 'D2' code. So it's not a universal code but it can be altered to suit any codes for any game:

64000130 000000FE //L+R+A to Enable
223FEFFC 00000001
D2000000 00000000
64000130 000000FD //L+R+B to Disable
223FEFFC 00000000
D2000000 00000000
623FEFFC 00000001

D2000000 00000000

That is assuming that 23FEFFC isn't used by the game but usually it won't be. The other usual place for free memory is in the 237FC00-237FFFF area but the R4 probably places it's code there it's best to avoid that.


----------



## achikochi (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks to all who have been working on the patches.  I used the IPS patch method using an R4 and I have had no problems.  

A while back someone mentioned that they swapped out the English voice track and put in the Japanese.  Anyone know how to do this?


----------



## Rayder (Mar 17, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK, I won't bother to add it then......


----------



## dizzydevil (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi, I'm using an R4 with 1.16. I've added the cheat file and also patched the .nds file with the .exe thing from cracker (thanks a bunch!).  I'm just finished chapter 4 and back in the city, but the shops keep freezing.  What can I do?  Please dumb it down a little, I'm a noob at this whole thing.  Thanks in advance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I can't trigger the part where the guards allow me into the forest, could this be related to the freeze that I'm getting?


----------



## only4myjc (Mar 18, 2008)

Blank white screen on my R4 too


----------



## JPH (Mar 18, 2008)

How to "fix" Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Rings Of Fate to be fully playable on your DS:

*Buy the damn game*


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 18, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> How to "fix" Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Rings Of Fate to be fully playable on your DS:
> 
> *Buy the damn game*



Wow.  Thanks for that.

Have I told you lately that I love you?


----------



## JPH (Mar 18, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's all for _Reality Check with JPH_ for this week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No, you've not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





On-topic...Screenshawtz:



Spoiler


----------



## AndreXL (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the Screenshots under Spoilers.


----------



## zangrel (Mar 18, 2008)

hello, i am a newbie here and probably this is a stupid question, but how do i use the ips patch to patch FFCC rof? can anyone pls help me.


----------



## AndreXL (Mar 18, 2008)

zangrel said:
			
		

> hello, i am a newbie here and probably this is a stupid question, but how do i use the ips patch to patch FFCC rof? can anyone pls help me.


GHOST has a post here about the newbie proof patcher (one page back).
This is the file:
http://www.zshare.net/download/90400375ff9c4a/ 
Just drag the ROM over the EXE file and that dragged ROM will now be patched.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 18, 2008)

It is from cracker... the archive contains one exe and a readme.txt ... just read the TXT  and click the EXE ;-)


----------



## muhsheesuh (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.r4ds.com/download-en.htm

new patch for R4 fixes the MoD


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 18, 2008)

muhsheesuh said:
			
		

> http://www.r4ds.com/download-en.htm
> 
> new patch for R4 fixes the MoD




Yeah thanks for the news ( i really don't care about R4 myself ) ... I give you some credits in User submitted news


----------



## dizzydevil (Mar 18, 2008)

muhsheesuh said:
			
		

> http://www.r4ds.com/download-en.htm
> 
> new patch for R4 fixes the MoD



Using the new patch from R4, everything runs smoothly now. Finished one chapter, no freezes or anything.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 18, 2008)

Does anyone know how can I force English? My DS is set to Spanish, as I like to play some certain games, like Animal Crossing, in my native language... but I'd like to play *this* game in English. I've opened the ROM with DSLazy, but I've seen no different language files. 

Could anyone look into this matter and give me a hand with it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cerebrus (Mar 18, 2008)

I just did has New World said. I used theIPSWin to patch the europeas version of the game with demod test (1 and 2) but i still get white screens.

Does anyone has an idea? Maybe firmware? If it is, please send me a link to update it.

I have a MP3 Card (maybe today, i will be able to play)


----------



## bspline (Mar 18, 2008)

Can anyone help me on White Screens with SuperCard Lite? Yes, I have read around, I am using the non-patched Hugecock USA version, with Supercard software 2.65 and firmware 1.85 (which is supposed to get rid of the moogles screen of death).
I've tried a lot of different settings, and always get the White screens as the game starts. Can anyone with a working supercard version tell me what settings you used? thanks a lot!

---- Never mind that, works with Trim Rom enabled! ----

Cheers!


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Mar 18, 2008)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how can I force English? My DS is set to Spanish, as I like to play some certain games, like Animal Crossing, in my native language... but I'd like to play *this* game in English. I've opened the ROM with DSLazy, but I've seen no different language files.
> 
> Could anyone look into this matter and give me a hand with it? Thanks in advance.



set your ds to english? maybe


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 18, 2008)

armagedalbeebop said:
			
		

> Joey Ravn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I assumed it was rather obvious I wanted to avoid having to switch back and forth from English to Spanish, mostly by those words bolded there. If I were to change my settings from Spanish to English, then I wouldn't be _forcing_ the language, I would be letting the game recognize by itself the language set and use it. It's not fun politely asking for something and getting a smart-ass remark as answer, trying to make me look like a moron. Answer which, by the way, doesn't help me at all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If someone is willing to share some info about this with me, then I'll be really grateful for your help


----------



## DarkMario616 (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't remember making this post, editing so it has nothing stupid in it.


----------



## Rciwws (Mar 19, 2008)

I Don't know if anyone has seen it yet but 1.17 on the official R4 site is out and it mentions something known as a "Thanks" fix being included with it lol.


----------



## xshinox (Mar 19, 2008)

that "Thanks" fix is the FFCC RoF fix. it fixes that MoD screen so now you can play the game


----------



## Rciwws (Mar 19, 2008)

I fully got that I was just announcing to the group.


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 21, 2008)

Does the patch works for the EUR version ?


----------



## KnightmareInDrea (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey guys,

Sorry if this sounds newbish but I'm looking for a fix for the EUR version.

Cracker's USRCHEAT.DAT with the "test" cheat worked perfectly for the US version (you just needed to turn it off to go shopping).
The EU version just came out, and most of my friends will have it soon, but since Squeenix are awkward the US and EU versions can't multiplay with each other.
I'm looking to get the EU version working (the save files are totally transferable so that's fine).

R4 1.17 doesn't work, and my own attempts to manually enter Crackers AR code into the EU version have failed miserably.

So I'm looking for either a confirmed EU fix, or ideally, an updated USRCHEAT.dat from Cracker that includes the EU version (since I've had two multiplayer "Communication errors" since installing 1.17, but no problem with the Cracker cheat, although that may be pure co-incidence).

Sorry if I missed it on the last couple of pages, but most of this seems to relate solely to the US version.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 22, 2008)

Fix for the EUR version = download the US version, and patch it


----------



## KnightmareInDrea (Mar 22, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Fix for the EUR version = download the US version, and patch it



As I said, the reason I want to fix the EUR version, is because the US and EUR versions are not compatible in multiplay.

As I also said I have a fully working version of the US rom already.


----------



## pbolmstedt (Mar 24, 2008)

KnightmareInDreamland said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only 66 pages of comments? Here's to the 67th!


----------



## cracker (Mar 24, 2008)

pbolmstedt said:
			
		

> KnightmareInDreamland said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



66? It's at 131!

Edit: Errr 132 now...


----------



## Origin (Mar 25, 2008)

Hmm.. I'm still trying to get the USA version to work =/

I have an "EDGE" flashcart, and have it fully updated


----------



## cracker (Mar 25, 2008)

Origin said:
			
		

> Hmm.. I'm still trying to get the USA version to work =/
> 
> I have an "EDGE" flashcart, and have it fully updated


----------



## mr_ding (Mar 25, 2008)

Very cool game.  Finished the USA version in 16hrs, was first using the MoDFix on R4 v1.16, then finished the rest of the game later when R4 v1.17 is out using original ROM.

When I finish the game, all 4 characters are around level 38.

Now, have to find another RPG game to play...


----------



## Onifrio (Apr 2, 2008)

I have my R4 updated to the latest firmware but no luck white screen. This is with the Hugecock dump. Anyone know whats up?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 2, 2008)

After updating the cart, did you put a fresh clean rom on your card, or did you just use the rom you had already been using?


----------



## xshinox (Apr 2, 2008)

i would suggest using the clean rom Onifrio. dont trim it.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 5, 2008)

yay. cyclo 1.31 fixes the in game menu!


----------



## Emperium (Apr 6, 2008)

Uhh for all the M3 Perfect users I think I got it working.

My story:
First time played through it and was in the tutorial cave. From here I went into a door and saw the screen for the first time. Played it again skipping all the scenes I got to the save point and saved. I went to the boss and killed it then saw it again. After I beat the boss and saved in the village afterward the save point said 20:00 ot so played. I'm pretty sure I got passed it cause I continued to play and got to another save point and saved at 45:00. Yay?

Any other M3 users get this?


----------



## Emperium (Apr 6, 2008)

Scratch that. At my 45:00 save point I was prepared to test again and wait for another 20 min. I left it on for about 20 min and progressed. After a plot point in the game in a tutorial about potions I got the screen. Facking Moogles.

Another way to fix this? Lets wait our patch shall we? 

(Or save often and play in fear


----------



## ky.antz (Jun 13, 2008)

okay
this is the WORST kick in the nuts
and i've never heard of anything like this after searching everywhere

i've got a version.. [im new to DS and everything] that worked.
until after the whole game.. after seeing the ending
right at the last second, it CRASHES and i cannot continue [supposingly i get to play Hard mode and extra hard mode >


----------



## JPH (Jun 13, 2008)

ky.antz said:
			
		

> okay
> this is the WORST kick in the nuts
> and i've never heard of anything like this after searching everywhere
> 
> ...


----------



## Joshunar (Jul 25, 2008)

No white screen on the fire card. I'm just pissed at that "thanks for playing" screen! How do I get rid of it???


----------



## silvestik (Aug 29, 2008)

GAME COMPLETED ! 11h of playing. 

WITH the "thank you for playing" screen of course ! All you need is a chronometer, for anticipate the screen

So, why all people are waiting for a patch ?


----------



## Sokonomi (Aug 29, 2008)

Because there already is a patch.. durr..


----------



## boafan (Dec 3, 2008)

thank you!


----------

